# Northern Illinois Weather Discussion



## Midwest Pond

With the warm up in place, I hope we dont fall into to a non-event pattern like last January

The previous Weather thread was moved to Networking http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=27

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well this year is not ending well....lets see what next year will bring us


----------



## the new boss 92

why do you say that olddogg? i think we still have a chance at it, just have to wait and see what mother nature has in store for us.


----------



## erkoehler

What are your thoughts on a salt run Friday night in to Saturday? Looks like the low is down to 24 Friday night with a high of 24 Saturday.


----------



## the new boss 92

ek im showing rain shanging to snow/ flurries on my phone, i think that shall be good enough for a salt run in the am!


----------



## Bird21

As far as salting on Friday we are going to salt everything that is open that night. All other sites that are open Saturday will get salted 5-6am Saturday morning. All other sites will be done at Property management request which I will email all of them today telling them that is it highly recommended. 

I would contact all people in charge of this today as most will be off tomorrow. 

I would imagine that remaining sites will be serviced Sunday night or Monday morning.


----------



## the new boss 92

im hoping we dont fall into a dry spell,i am working on trying to afford a newer truck and i hope this dry spell doesnt F me. i dont remember but how was march last year pretty dry or did we get an event i cant remember!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Midwest Pond;1175357 said:


> With the warm up in place, I hope we dont fall into to a non-event pattern like last January
> 
> The previous Weather thread was moved to Networking http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=27
> 
> .


you better be knocking on wood, buddy!


----------



## Bird21

Feb. was 5 events March was a bust we didn't do any residential..


----------



## Midwest Pond

February last year had some great storms for us, but January was terrible...... I'm knocking......

for all of us......

according to John Dee we are clear through Jan. 8th

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1175465 said:


> why do you say that olddogg? i think we still have a chance at it, just have to wait and see what mother nature has in store for us.


Well the next 2 day's don't show any signs of snowing so this year is over for snow...:crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1175465 said:


> why do you say that olddogg? i think we still have a chance at it, just have to wait and see what mother nature has in store for us.


well look how today is going...........losing our snow cover, rain is coming, need to reset my book.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1175495 said:


> What are your thoughts on a salt run Friday night in to Saturday? Looks like the low is down to 24 Friday night with a high of 24 Saturday.


As of now, I'm thinking its a good bet. Lots of standing water already. With Friday's rain and a big drop in temps Saturday morning, we could have a flash freeze. Better than nothing!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I was wondering about freezing myself. Most of my accounts are closed so I don't think I'll need to go out this weekend. Doesn't look like any snow for a few days, I hop this January is not like last year!


----------



## KMBertog

rain, rain, go away....... would like to have some snow to play!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Or at least some ice!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well time to get your rain coat's out unless your on the other side of that line


----------



## Bird21

We are done for a while. Back to the ugly look of Winter....... Dirty snow piles and Rain..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

And brown lawns. I'm thinking 10-14 days away!


----------



## swtiih

Pushin 2 Please;1175827 said:


> And brown lawns. I'm thinking 10-14 days away!


I think you may be right, snow is melting fast and the next week looks to warm for snow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ice over rain anytime


----------



## the new boss 92

i guess i should get the lawn mower out and tune her up, looks like we are in for a hell of a summer and starting earlyThumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We just got a little break here. A lot of winter still left. I'm just happy with the December we had. I'll take 2 weeks of this as long as we get 4 weeks like December


----------



## the new boss 92

Little break is good, sometime it let's us do repaires and get some bugs worked out that could bite us in the ass lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

a little break is great....time to pick up after the dogs........ heres a chance before spring comes around


ALOT OF WINTER LEFT..... we had a below average temps for awhile.... heres a warm up with cold right behind

.


----------



## sammy77

I'll take the work anytime over a break brothers...


----------



## AJ 502

Hello everyone! I have been watching, reading, laughing (especially lately) for the past 2 seasons. Tons of info here and I appreciate it all!

Im just a concrete guy that runs machines in the winter snowy times.
Good Luck to All the rest of the season!!!!!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## the new boss 92

Welcome aboard aj, you can fallow the other thread in the networking section still........


----------



## AJ 502

Thank you. I have been and will continue to also.
Im so sorry you guys got moved. I enjoyed reading weather and all the other stuff that came with it.


----------



## swtiih

looks like temps are going to nose dive tomorrow night


----------



## AJ 502

Just some remnants of snow left here in Lisle/Naperville.
All looking like a previous post said. Dirty snow!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ahhh what happen to the old thred???

AJ welcome aboard-You have a haul in the snow Hoffman to Matteson wow that is over an hour drive easy MR R&R lives there and have driven there a few times now

Any way-January 2010

2 full plows and salts
3salt onlys

ok month

Febuary 
4 full plows
3salt onlys

will see what this brings i have way to much money out there from December let alone all the deadbeat landscape customers


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Watch out the week of the 10th cold air moving back and more snow on the way according to a few gfs models


----------



## the new boss 92

Let hope we get a couple more plows in January compared to last. February always goes quick as its a short month


----------



## the new boss 92

I'm hope we get hammered again on the 10th cause that would be awesome.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

AJ 502;1176516 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been watching, reading, laughing (especially lately) for the past 2 seasons. Tons of info here and I appreciate it all!
> 
> Im just a concrete guy that runs machines in the winter snowy times.
> Good Luck to All the rest of the season!!!!!!!ussmileyflag


Welcome AJ. Have to watch out for us concrete guys!:waving:


ptllandscapeIL;1176719 said:


> Watch out the week of the 10th cold air moving back and more snow on the way according to a few gfs models


I sure hope so. In the short term, I'm not seeing anything at all.


----------



## AJ 502

Thanks for the welcome PTL & Pushin.
Not so bad since I-355 opened up. 

Raining & Very Warm today. Lots of mud. Everyone can probably see where someone ran over the grass.


----------



## the new boss 92

gott be good 4 wheeling weather never really check how hard the ground was though!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm headed out to dig up some septics. I'll let you know how frozen the ground it in a little bit


----------



## the new boss 92

thanks sully might go rip some stuff up today if its not bad.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ground is a soft muddy mess. hopefully a flash freeze tomorrow to ice it all up and we can drop some salt


----------



## AJ 502

Rain water and all the melt is making a mess. 
Flash flood on New Years Eve?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*rain*

Service for Chicago, IL
Special Weather Statement as of 2:07 PM CST on December 31, 2010

...Special Weather Statement...

At 203 PM CST...National Weather Service Doppler radar indicated
strong thunderstorms along a line extending from Gardner to Herscher
to 14 miles southwest of Herscher...moving northeast at 60 mph.

Winds up to 50 mph...pea sized hail and brief heavy downpours are 
possible with these storms.

Locations impacted include...
Symerton... Manhattan... Irwin...
Herscher... Bonfield... Peotone...
Monee... Mokena... Kankakee...
Frankfort... Bradley... Bourbonnais...
University Park... Tinley Park... Steger...

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

Gusty winds may cause small branches to be blown down...and loose
objects to blow around. Seek shelter in a sturdy structure until
these storms have passed.

Lat...Lon 4173 8757 4148 8757 4115 8772 4084 8845
4106 8827 4125 8836


----------



## KMBertog

I am predicting salt run early a.m. tomorrow... Should be fun, I am pretty sure I will have a slight hangover :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hungover? I'm still gonna be drunk!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well that salt run that we were all hoping for is VERY, VERY unlikey. Just heard that before the front passes wind gusts of 30mph are forecasted. So whatever rain or puddles are on the ground, we be blown dry in no time at all. Guess we might as well drink are sorrows away! Happy New Year!:waving:


----------



## REAPER

Pushin 2 Please;1177514 said:


> Well that salt run that we were all hoping for is VERY, VERY unlikey. Just heard that before the front passes wind gusts of 30mph are forecasted. So whatever rain or puddles are on the ground, we be blown dry in no time at all. Guess we might as well drink are sorrows away! Happy New Year!


You just shut yer mouth!!! I am counting on that salt run for the 1st hours of the year!!! ussmileyflag

Already got the call to make sure none of the property's flash freeze. Believe it or not 2 Church's we do have stuff going on till 1AM and then again at 6AM.

 Now!

Actually it is shots of Patron as I don't care much for beer. So am getting hammered now so I can be ready to salt later WHEN WE HAVE TO!!! payup


----------



## erkoehler

Parking lot at the shop is drying fast!


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1177483 said:


> Hungover? I'm still gonna be drunk!


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

AJ 502;1177388 said:


> Rain water and all the melt is making a mess.
> Flash flood on New Years Eve?


welcome AJ

Well i'm still making money day with all this heavy Rain...Hoping for another round

Still happier Plowing....feel sorry for all the people with flooded basement but someone has to clean it up


----------



## AJ 502

*Happy new year!!!!!!*

Happy New Year To All And Your Families!:waving:

For those of you salting if you do. Becareful smelling like a hangover!


----------



## KMBertog

I just hope if we go out I would rather get pulled over for an "overweight" than a DUI in the morning! :laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1177540 said:


> You just shut yer mouth!!! I am counting on that salt run for the 1st hours of the year!!! ussmileyflag
> 
> Already got the call to make sure none of the property's flash freeze. Believe it or not 2 Church's we do have stuff going on till 1AM and then again at 6AM.
> 
> Now!
> 
> Actually it is shots of Patron as I don't care much for beer. So am getting hammered now so I can be ready to salt later WHEN WE HAVE TO!!! payup


Two of my churches have funtions in the morning. You may get lucky tonight if it freezes fast enough. I hoping for the best for you, but It is drying awfully fast out there. And one more thing, Mmmmmmmmmm Patron! On my 9th beer and about to hit the hard stuff!


KMBertog;1177717 said:


> I just hope if we go out I would rather get pulled over for an "overweight" than a DUI in the morning! :laughing:


Well don't get to hammered, or you may be bringing home an "overweight"!


----------



## AJ 502

Maybe one of you guys?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112682

Pushin - its been a long time since even considering an "overweight"!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin - its been a long time since even considering an "overweight"![/QUOTE]

I agree, a very long time. But we have all been there before!.....Unfortunately!


----------



## Midwest Pond

KMBertog;1177717 said:


> I just hope if we go out I would rather get pulled over for an "overweight" than a DUI in the morning! :laughing:


I know I'm overweight officer...... but I'm working on it......

Oh..... touch MY nose....sure I could.......

.


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1177728 said:


> Two of my churches have funtions in the morning. You may get lucky tonight if it freezes fast enough. I hoping for the best for you, but It is drying awfully fast out there. And one more thing, Mmmmmmmmmm Patron! On my 9th beer and about to hit the hard stuff!
> 
> Well don't get to hammered, or you may be bringing home an "overweight"!


HA HA HA HA HA!! I am only 3 years removed from college and I remember bringing home a few "overweights" from the bars and got a huge beat down from the roommates the next morning, lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1177777 said:


> HA HA HA HA HA!! I am only 3 years removed from college and I remember bringing home a few "overweights" from the bars and got a huge beat down from the roommates the next morning, lol


Hey, as long as YOU had fun. Maybe they were jealous!:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1177796 said:


> Hey, as long as YOU had fun. Maybe they were jealous!:laughing:


It wasn't too fun in the morning with a pounding headache, 200 bucks lighter in the wallet, and wondering why there was Shamu whale in my bedroom!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1177801 said:


> It wasn't too fun in the morning with a pounding headache, 200 bucks lighter in the wallet, and wondering why there was Shamu whale in my bedroom!!!


:laughing:WOW, you really must have been wasted or I'm hoping you took one for the team! Thats great!:laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

KMBertog;1177801 said:


> It wasn't too fun in the morning with a pounding headache, 200 bucks lighter in the wallet, and wondering why there was Shamu whale in my bedroom!!!


Don't worry, I'm pretty sure Platteville, WI is the only place whales can survive out of water.... lol.


----------



## AJ 502

To that Pushin.


----------



## REAPER

WilliamOak;1177808 said:


> Don't worry, I'm pretty sure Platteville, WI is the only place whales can survive out of water.... lol.


Ever been to Manitowoc? Is a colony out of water up there. 

Cold moving in or maybe it is just the Sun is down.


----------



## AJ 502

REAPER;1177864 said:


> Ever been to Manitowoc? Is a colony out of water up there.


Is that the same place they make the cranes?
Maybe somebody woke with an idea one morning?


----------



## REAPER

Well went on lot check/salt run already. 

Crystal Lake to Elgin everything is pretty much dried up with only low spots holding puddles. All pavement and sidewalks were dry except where snow piles are still melting off. Most of the piles were gone except the few monster ones.

No salt put down at all except on some steps to a entrance where it was moist but not frozen. Temps are down with a slight breeze truck temp said 28* out.


On a side note. Saw my first ever wild turkey running down RT 31 in Elgin @ I-90 and at the shop off 31 there was a rather large coyote in the back lot. I have seen coyotes before but most times they were awful skinny. This one was large and had some pounds to him not skinny at all.


----------



## nevrnf

The Turkey probably came from the game farm and wildlife refuge on rt25. I have seen that a ton of times over the years. driving that stretch of rt25


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*for the month of dec 2010*

Service for Chicago, IL
Public Information Statement as of 7:10 AM CST on January 01, 2011

...A look back at the climate for the month of December 2010 for 
Chicago and Rockford...

At Chicago...the average high temperature was 29.0 degrees which is 
5.4 degrees below normal. The average low temperature was 16.0 
degrees which is 4.4 degrees below normal. The average temperature 
for the month was 22.5 degrees which is 4.9 degrees below normal. 
2.35 inches of precipitation was recorded which is 0.08 inches below 
normal. 16.2 inches of snow was recorded which is 5.4 inches above 
normal.

A record daily maximum snowfall was set on December 4 2010 at 
Chicago when 5.1 inches of snow fell. The previous record was 4.6 
inches in 1964.

At Rockford...the average high temperature was 27.8 degrees which 
is 4.2 degrees belowe normal. The average low temperature was 13.0 
degrees which is 3.9 degrees below normal. The average temperature 
for the month was 20.4 degrees which is 4.0 degrees below normal. 
1.73 inches of precipitation was recorded which is 0.33 inches below 
normal. 19.2 inches of snow was recorded which is 8.4 inches above 
normal.

A record daily maximum snowfall was set on December 4 2010 at 
Rockford when 5.7 inches of snow fell. The previous record was 3.1 
inches in 1964.

Detailed Conditions and Forecast


----------



## 84deisel

Well the only thing I salted this am was my eggs. Evaperative drying took care of the wet pavement.Looks like a 20% chance of snow Monday night and then again Wednesday night .Happy new year all:waving:


----------



## Mark13

Just got back from N. Wi last night in the dark. Where'd all the snow go?


----------



## swtiih

All melted with the warm temps, where in N Wi did you go.


----------



## Mark13

swtiih;1178446 said:


> All melted with the warm temps, where in N Wi did you go.


I was in Land O Lakes and Boulder Junction area. It got warm up there also but only for about 20 hours.

Should we see how far off track we can get this thread also?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL

HEY mark is your truck doin better???
hey aj welcome my self concrete guy also.
channel 9 at nine said snow moday into tuesday and temps going back to what we just had in begining of dec


----------



## AJ 502

Just went out for a quick smoke. (last one was a half hour ago).
Light snow with the big winds making little drifts. Looks like little wakes.

 Thumbs Up!!!!!!


----------



## GMC99

http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/raw-snow-plow-plows-into-car-19173#19173

wow


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

GMC99;1178970 said:


> http://www.weather.com/outlook/videos/raw-snow-plow-plows-into-car-19173#19173
> 
> wow


old news lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

FYI channel 5 morning news weather just said snow late monday and lake effect wed into thursday and temps going backto normal for this time of year


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 3:46 am CST on January 2, 2011

Today
Mostly sunny. Highs in the mid 20s. Lowest wind chill readings zero to 5 below zero in the morning. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tonight
Partly cloudy. A few flurries after midnight. Lows 15 to 19...except in the lower 20s downtown. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Monday
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. Southwest winds around 10 mph. 
Monday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light snow. Lows around 20. West winds around 10 mph. 
Tuesday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tuesday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 19. 
Wednesday
Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Thursday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Thursday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of light snow. Lows 5 to 9 above. 
Friday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs 11 to 15. 
Friday Night and Saturday
Partly cloudy. Lows 6 to 10 above. Highs in the lower 20s.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1179207 said:


> FYI channel 5 morning news weather just said snow late monday and lake effect wed into thursday and temps going backto normal for this time of year


Yeah heard light snow Monday night, with a dusting possible. Than a chance for another small system Thursday morning. Considering there wasn't even flurries in the forecast a couple days ago, things are looking a little better!Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

Saltings are better than nothing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1179264 said:


> Saltings are better than nothing.


......


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

well i had to go salt 4 places yesterday morning and i didnt think anything would needed to be done but i threw a yard in the Vbox and to places and there where huge patches of ice and i actually got calls from the manager and thanked me didnt think anyone would be out due to the holiday


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1178937 said:


> HEY mark is your truck doin better???


Yes sir. Got it all straightened out finally.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1179223 said:


> Yeah heard light snow Monday night, with a dusting possible. Than a chance for another small system Thursday morning. Considering there wasn't even flurries in the forecast a couple days ago, things are looking a little better!Thumbs Up


this was what i was talking about before WE/I got deleted last week. Happy b-day for Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1179431 said:


> this was what i was talking about before WE/I got deleted last week. Happy b-day for Ron


It sure would make for a happy birthday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i thought it was weird that i haven't got any text message since Friday... called sprint/nextel and they asked if i updated my phone lately....i did Friday night....it some how canceled the service...any ways i know some of u got updated messages on weather thru texting, that maybe something to look out for

in the last 5 mins, i've gotten 73 messages...and still going


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Your just popular! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1179464 said:


> Your just popular! :laughing:


well it stop a 107...all but 2 were from u....lol..:realmad: anyways i will look in 2 your thoughts on thrusdays...was that 2.4 or 2 to 4, im still having out going problems now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Early guess on Tuesday's snow is up to an inch, total. Thursday night, 2.4" total. Both sound good to me!payup I will get another update tomorrow late morning.


----------



## the new boss 92

Come on snow, 1 inch please I need something to do


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the new boss 92;1180024 said:


> Come on snow, 1 inch please I need something to do


you and me both maybe this will help:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1177804 said:


> :laughing:WOW, you really must have been wasted or I'm hoping you took one for the team! Thats great!:laughing:


Hey sometimes you gotta take what you can get, lol :laughing:

Just make sure to show them the door for the "walk of shame" in the morning :salute:


----------



## dlcs

Come on mother nature, please give us another December....pleeeaassee.:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bartlett_2

December was really good to me, I hope for the same in Jan. Any news on the flurries tonight? Sounds like it'll end up being nothing...


----------



## Bird21

Trace tonight mabey up to an inch but I doubt it. This is getting boring..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah tonight's sounds like its gonna way north. Not even expecting to get a salt run out of it. Yes, very boring.


----------



## the new boss 92

Pay day wensdaypayup time fore more snow!:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## KMBertog

okay it's been a week now... time for some more snow. much rather be in my truck than at my desk


----------



## Midwest Pond

The Dead of winter...... I hate the dead of winter


----------



## the new boss 92

i hate wehn we get into little dry spells like this, it would be nice to have a bunch of weekend storms this year, i have only been out once this year during the week. I'm just hoping i can get what i want for doing this hoa i have been doing myself this whole year and i will be in good shape for the new truck already.


----------



## dlcs

From what I heard things should pick back up starting Thurs. night? Maybe accum. snows in northern Illinois, just have to wait and see.


----------



## the new boss 92

in the spring time does any one have a spare undercarrige laying around for a boss rt3 for a 2000-2002 classic body style chevy they would either wanna trade or sell. i have my mount off my truck ill trade that has 4 seasons on it in aprail this year, still looks new.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

IM getting ready to strangle the previous owner. I have no park lights in my tail lights and its a big mess back there.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 3:01 PM CST on January 3, 2011

Tonight
Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of light snow or flurries. Lows in the lower 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tuesday
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Tuesday Night
Partly cloudy. Lows 12 to 16. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday
Mostly cloudy. A 30 percent chance of light snow or flurries in the afternoon. Highs in the lower 30s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of light snow or flurries in the evening. Lows 15 to 19. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday
Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of light snow or flurries. Highs in the mid 20s. 
Thursday Night
Cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow or snow showers. Lows 8 to 12 above. 
Friday
Mostly cloudy with a slight chance of snow or snow showers. Highs 16 to 20. 
Friday Night and Saturday
Partly cloudy. Lows 6 to 10 above. Highs around 20. 
Saturday Night and Sunday
Partly cloudy. Lows 12 to 16. Highs in the upper 20s. 
Sunday Night and Monday
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the lower 20s. Highs around 30. 

Detailed Conditions and Forecas


----------



## captshawn

Steady flurries in Winthrop Harbor with dusting on the ground.


----------



## erkoehler

Looking like a salt will be needed!


----------



## captshawn

Very dry and fluffy snow. Just about enough to were you can't see the lines in parking lots. Seems to have let up a bit, but still light flurries.


----------



## erkoehler

Can you update a bit later? I'll probably head out at 3ish.


----------



## captshawn

I will be getting up around 2:00 to check and will post a update then. Anything further south?


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing in Bloomingdale yet.

Nothing by Cary either.


----------



## captshawn

Coming down as a steady flurry again with big fluffy flakes. Enough to justify a salt run and it should work well as dry as the snow seems. I will post again around 2. Time for some sleep and hope it snows further south like palatine area.


----------



## erkoehler

Thanks......alarm set for 2:15


----------



## captshawn

Stars are out and no more accumulation than last report. Just a light dusting on pavement and walks..


----------



## erkoehler

Worth salt?


----------



## erkoehler

There is nothing here in Bloomingdale.


----------



## REAPER

Not a flake in McHenry all night long. :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, glad to hear some of you got in a salt run last night. We didn't even get a single flake. I did check at 2:30 and again at 4:30. Really can't trust the guesser's, I'd rather look for myself!


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1181873 said:


> Worth salt?


Sorry went back to bed after I found out nothing was going on by my stuff. Did you get a salt run in? Should have been enough to justify it. Village went by salting around 6 this morning.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Pushin 2 Please;1182054 said:


> Wow, glad to hear some of you got in a salt run last night. We didn't even get a single flake. I did check at 2:30 and again at 4:30. Really can't trust the guesser's, I'd rather look for myself!


Don't shoot the messenger I post the updates on weather as I get them. 
Looks like we got 6 days of some kind of snow coming our way. I post the update when I get home.(Using blackberry)


----------



## the new boss 92

i had thursday and friday snow shows on channel but other than that i havent look at any weather latly!


----------



## Midwest Pond

an inch on Thursday night, less closer to the lake ............ after that quiet through the weekend


John Dee isnt calling for anything additional through the 13th


.


----------



## the new boss 92

we might have a ****** end to the season im thinking!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*maye yous could make sense of this*

i have 2 different forecasts which one do we believe

1st one

Service for Chicago, IL
NWS Forecast as of 10:15 am CST on January 4, 2011

Rest of Today
Partly cloudy. Temperatures nearly steady in the low to mid 20s. West winds 10 to 20 mph. 
Tonight
Partly cloudy. Lows 12 to 16. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday
Mostly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of light snow in the afternoon. Highs in the mid 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Wednesday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows around 20. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows 7 to 11 above. 
Friday
Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of light snow showers. Highs around 20. Then temperatures falling into the lower teens by evening. 
Friday Night
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow showers. Lows 8 to 12 above. 
Saturday and Saturday Night
Partly cloudy. Highs in the lower 20s. Lows 10 to 14. 
Sunday and Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 20s. Lows around 20. 
Monday
Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow showers. Highs in the lower 30s.

Detailed Conditions and Forecast


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

2nd one

Forecast for 
Chicago, IL

Jan 4 Today 
Snow flurries or snow showers. High 24F. Winds W at 10 to 20 mph. 
Jan 4 Tonight 
Partly cloudy skies. Low 16F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. 
Jan 5 Tomorrow 
Morning flurries with a better chance of snow showers in the afternoon. High near 35F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 50%. Snow accumulations less than one inch. 
Jan 5 Tomorrow night 
Mostly cloudy with a few snow showers in the evening. Low 18F. Winds WNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 50%. 
Jan 6 Thursday 
Cloudy with occasional flurries. Highs in the mid 20s and lows in the low teens. 
Jan 7 Friday 
Cloudy with occasional flurries. Highs in the low 20s and lows in the mid teens. 
Jan 8 Saturday 
A few snow showers. Highs in the upper 20s and lows in the upper teens. 
Jan 9 Sunday 
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low 20s. 
Jan 10 Monday 
A few snow showers. Highs in the low 30s and lows in the low 20s. 
Jan 11 Tuesday 
Partly cloudy and windy. Highs in the low 20s and lows in the upper teens. 
Jan 12 Wednesday 
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 20s and lows in the upper teens. 
Jan 13 Thursday 
Snow showers. Highs in the upper 20s and lows in the mid teens.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new boss 92;1182209 said:


> we might have a ****** end to the season im thinking!


last February was great for us...... hopefully the last few weeks of January is beneficial to us also

.


----------



## the new boss 92

yea, im just getting bored fast, i need to get out again soon. hoping febuary and end of this month is alot beeter than the begining.


----------



## Midwest Pond

can only watch so much Maury..... but I'm getting better at flying my son's remote control helicopter while he's at school


.


----------



## the new boss 92

lol midwest, atleast your entertained by something. i wish i had an idea what the snow was going to do so i can add a FT job and still work my pt at night. im getting bored to death and sleeping way to much and it sucks! i wish it was warm so i can atleast shoot at my buddies farm more often!


----------



## GMC99

the new boss 92;1182376 said:


> lol midwest, atleast your entertained by something. i wish i had an idea what the snow was going to do so i can add a FT job and still work my pt at night. im getting bored to death and sleeping way to much and it sucks! i wish it was warm so i can atleast shoot at my buddies farm more often!


I hear ya, sleeping until noon (or later) is getting old!! Been trying to find a part time job myself, but not having any luck theres just nothing out there!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow, guys must be nice to be board and sleeping till noon, I still have day to day business to run already out getting new contracts for landscape stuff etc.. Plus its january tax time 1099s,IDES 4th quaters

I heard maybe a salt run tomorrow

and 1in friday more and skiillet said if the storm moves south 2-4" which is fine with me

i have lots of money out there and just got checks cut for subs and shovelers so im still playing catchup wouldnt mind a next week hard hitter

also, guys this is the same pattern of the last few years we have a soild 60 snow days left


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

also forgot 3 property managers i deal with, have called me to pick up trash out side maintenace so we are headed out tomorrow to do so


----------



## the new boss 92

Atleast I get to get up early and go pick up my check. Also been researching new trucks an what not but gets old case have to wait because im not goin to jump on anything yet


----------



## Bartlett_2

captshawn;1181634 said:


> Steady flurries in Winthrop Harbor with dusting on the ground.


Hey, nice rig in your Avatar. I keep mine in Southport! Can't wait for spring...


----------



## dlcs

I just read on Noaa that possibly up to 6-9" for Sun. night inot Tuesday. :bluebounc


----------



## swtiih

haven't heard that one, some snow would be nice


----------



## captshawn

Bartlett_2;1182563 said:


> Hey, nice rig in your Avatar. I keep mine in Southport! Can't wait for spring...


Thanks.. Its sitting in Southport now for winter storage. We keep our tournament boat in Southport during the summer. Its a 40' Luhrs with a tower called Wasted Time. I have a pic of it under my photo album. 
http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=528&pictureid=3470


----------



## sammy77

dlcs;1182574 said:


> I just read on Noaa that possibly up to 6-9" for Sun. night inot Tuesday. :bluebounc


Don't count on that...


----------



## the new boss 92

6-9 is cool with me


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i have seen no such model and No one is even forcasting snow and noaa has nothing


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No snow worth plowing for at least a week or two. Got too much side work to do. Got to get the escalade done. How to have that back together by Friday. Then we are remodeling the shop, let hope this week end. New brushes on the polishing machine, which sucks to do. But the good things is we got 9 cars detailed today 6 of them were black ones. Pauly who do I sound like. Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Paul you know me. I can't buy a new truck cause I have a house of my own to pay for. If I didn't I would have the f450 sitting on the drive right now. Don't know about some of these guys going all over the place to work and not making cash. If I still lived at the rents it would be cash in the pocket. Some day. Lol


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

****ttt russ pimpin ant easy but somebodys gots to do it....
u have a house a wife and a family AKA (gunner and russ jr....soon lol)

now thats the bottom line im talking about thats no BS

my point is this its great to all this equipment and all this work..but whats your bottom line driving 2 hours away to do work is not worth it BOTTOM LINE be real here for a min 50 grand trucks are NOT paying them self OFF ill take everything i have its all paid for with titles in hands yea i live at home but im saving everydamn dollar not blowing it just to buy more stuff and not make money i dunno im done i dont want to be put in the network blog!


----------



## KingTriton

Skillet head says keep an eye on the Monday storm !!!


----------



## tls22

KingTriton;1183248 said:


> Skillet head says keep an eye on the Monday storm !!!


glad to see ur back....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe a salt run tonight and a push Thursday night or Friday morning? Time for a dance.:bluebounc:yow!urplebou....I'm even gonna wash the Ford just to dare mother nature!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Personal plow isn't 100% anymore.
1 truck at work still down.

That should be enough to us something......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ptllandscapeIL;1183166 said:


> i have seen no such model and No one is even forcasting snow and noaa has nothing


 its been in the models since last Saturday.....every Sunday i text out my weekly outlook and at that time it looked to be a sun-monday event.....the model's have slowed it down until monday pm to Tuesday pm...I like i told Ron (Pushin), not trying to hype this one up. its still way out there in never neverland.... I will not put any numbers this far out and when i see numbers like 6-9 inches out.....well i get excited for a second and then laugh a bit.

Thursday am salt run

Friday am Last night, i thought was to put the plow on, now its looking like a salt run

early next week i will put the plow on and get a hair cut

next weekend, 15th thru 18th time frame has another round coming thru also


----------



## the new boss 92

i just need something that will make me little money, this cold is killing me with all the green grass around!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is Thursday nights going a little south? Thats kind of what I heard last night. More towards Pontiac and Ottawa?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

high pressure needs to move out faster....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ah, its blocking us. Got it. Thanks!Thumbs Up


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

olddog,

What to you think about tonight salt and what do you predict the next few days. I can see you know what your tlaking about


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

oldddog,

have you had any dealings wiht Pat ryan at atric??? he some high up i guess i use to sub for him when he had his own company in villa park?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ptllandscapeIL;1183507 said:


> olddog,
> 
> What to you think about tonight salt and what do you predict the next few days. I can see you know what your tlaking about


Man, does he have everybody fooled. Including me!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ptllandscapeIL;1183509 said:


> oldddog,
> 
> have you had any dealings wiht Pat ryan at atric??? he some high up i guess i use to sub for him when he had his own company in villa park?


Can't say i have, i met him once at a meeting i think, see his name on an email once in a while and thats about it....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1183531 said:


> Man, does he have everybody fooled. Including me!:laughing:


as i sit here thinking of a come back while i clean the coffee of my keyboard.......


----------



## GMC99

ptllandscapeIL;1183509 said:


> oldddog,
> 
> have you had any dealings wiht Pat ryan at atric??? he some high up i guess i use to sub for him when he had his own company in villa park?


Is that the same guy that owned sno Inc?


----------



## captshawn

Light flurries in Winthrop Harbor.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Flurries in Burr Ridge.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Monday event too far south???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks that way. A lot can change by than! I hope.


----------



## the new boss 92

I'm hoping for a plowable event here. Idc if its 2 inches or a foot something to cover up this green grass because I'm getting bored of looking at it


----------



## 78Craft

It sure has been a depressing 2 weeks or so


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*let is snow*

Everytime the weather changes my back kills me. (since i had 4 surgeries in 2001)
and boy has it been killing me all day i took 1000mil vicodin and it feels like someone is hitting me with a baseball bat...........this is a good sign we should be getting something tonight or tomorrow :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Gmc99-yes same guy that owned Sno enterprises Inc. they were very very large i would put 9 hours in easy in 1-2" storm and then clean up hours I was getting 65 an hours 7 years ago with a 1500 and 7.5 blade! how things change 
he called some of the other subs and said he has work if we wanted to drive to frankfort!
thats when i said :waving:


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

watch im going out of town for 10 days at the end of the month we are going to get bombed!


----------



## GMC99

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/ctd/2141101047.html

Good deal for someone


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

thats an old Brickman truck beat the crap outta but for 7 grand pull that extra cab and dump off and make it a stakebed!


----------



## WilliamOak

Yup old brickman with a ****** box. Someone will buy it but definitely won't be me lol.


----------



## GMC99

WilliamOak;1184237 said:


> Yup old brickman with a ****** box. Someone will buy it but definitely won't be me lol.


I subbed for brickman years ago, and they were anal about maintenance... But im with you im sure its been worked to death... But for 7,000 where else can you get a f450 diesel with a plow.....


----------



## WilliamOak

I've had a bunch of their mowers and you can definitely tell some branches take way better care of stuff than others. But like this truck for the price I can pick them up at I live lol.


----------



## KMBertog

salt run tonight boys??? dusting as of now as i look out the window in palatine.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Very fine light snow.
About over....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

same here very light snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1184310 said:


> salt run tonight boys??? dusting as of now as i look out the window in palatine.


Send it down here. We haven't seen a flake!


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody out by zion and Waukegan?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Eric just go up to Zion and check if there is snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1184417 said:


> Anybody out by zion and Waukegan?


Did you get your Ebling?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Eric K,
This is not at all a smart or wise crack, but honestly you drive from bloomingdale to the chain and illinois boarder towns to plow how much gas and time do you waste in drivng zion from army trail and 355 has to be a soild 1 hour drive no snow please just clarify this for me and im not bashin you man


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1184417 said:


> Anybody out by zion and Waukegan?


Eric you have a pm.


----------



## erkoehler

ptllandscapeIL;1184444 said:


> Eric K,
> This is not at all a smart or wise crack, but honestly you drive from bloomingdale to the chain and illinois boarder towns to plow how much gas and time do you waste in drivng zion from army trail and 355 has to be a soild 1 hour drive no snow please just clarify this for me and im not bashin you man


I don't drive from Bloomingdale to zion. I have an employee that does the lot. The band looked heavier that way so I wanted some clarification.

I'll drive anywhere for the right account.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1184423 said:


> Did you get your Ebling?


Should get an update tomorrow.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

eric,

that makes sense! just wondering that was a totally serious question and i was just thinking in my head and was like wow! anyways

Triton- Do you do the LB andersen properties in bloomingdale??


----------



## KingTriton

Looks like a good time for a vacation. No snow untill the 15th


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

And by than, who knows.


----------



## mikeitu7

Its coming down here by i80 & Harlem. The ground is covered white.


----------



## DJP2829

flurries in Glen Ellyn. Zero tolerance will get salt today


----------



## zman9119

DJP2829;1184972 said:


> flurries in Glen Ellyn. Zero tolerance will get salt today


Same here in Downers Grove.


----------



## the new boss 92

dusting in carol stream


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

mikeitu7;1184967 said:


> Its coming down here by i80 & Harlem. The ground is covered white.


Same thing here


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Im heading to lagrange and downers grove as we speak my accounts on fairveiw need salt i hear .25" and lagrange about the same


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1183436 said:


> its been in the models since last Saturday.....every Sunday i text out my weekly outlook and at that time it looked to be a sun-monday event.....the model's have slowed it down until monday pm to Tuesday pm...I like i told Ron (Pushin), not trying to hype this one up. its still way out there in never neverland.... I will not put any numbers this far out and when i see numbers like 6-9 inches out.....well i get excited for a second and then laugh a bit.
> 
> Thursday am salt run
> 
> Friday am Last night, i thought was to put the plow on, now its looking like a salt run
> 
> early next week i will put the plow on and get a hair cut
> 
> next weekend, 15th thru 18th time frame has another round coming thru also


well so far its thrusday and looks like this outside.....my head is pounding and i refuse to look at the weather.....out way to late last night/this morning


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Looks southeast illinois and Indiana border is going to get more ???


----------



## AJ 502

Is that T.J. Lambrecht?



1olddogtwo;1184997 said:


> well so far its thrusday and looks like this outside.....my head is pounding and i refuse to look at the weather.....out way to late last night/this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No tj hooker....


----------



## AJ 502

Pic looked like TJ. Thought you might have been an operator.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling just on with no mention of anything for us........


.


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1185194 said:


> Skilling just on with no mention of anything for us........
> 
> .


:angry::realmad:


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1185194 said:


> Skilling just on with no mention of anything for us........
> 
> .


This officially sucks!!! :angry:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This little dusting was a welcome surprise. Got a full salt run in today! Glad I got this, its sounds slow for a long time.:angry:


----------



## swtiih

KingTriton;1184924 said:


> Looks like a good time for a vacation. No snow untill the 15th


If you go on vacation, it will snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep, a nice little salt run in today.


----------



## the new boss 92

Well atleast I got another job interview tomorrow for full time in the am, hope that goes better than the forecast OS looking for a while


----------



## GMC99

According to skilling, our only hope is lake effect on monday-tuesday-wednesday....


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt run ...payup nice and easy to manage today.... Hey Irish Sully I bet it was about 9 when you started on that septic field today when the snow started flying.....Thumbs Up I walked into the bank with mild flurries and came out to the ground being covered...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I sure hope that olddog gets over his hang over and gives us a better weather report than these guys. No snow except for maybe some lake effect? Not looking to good guys.:realmad:


----------



## AJ 502

It's still cold by me, if that helps Pushin.?.?.
LOL.
At least my cigarette buds are covered up by the dusting.

I thought we all were suppossed to get 1-2 accum after midnight?



Pushin 2 Please;1185799 said:


> I sure hope that olddog gets over his hang over and gives us a better weather report than these guys. No snow except for maybe some lake effect? Not looking to good guys.:realmad:


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1185799 said:


> I sure hope that olddog gets over his hang over and gives us a better weather report than these guys. No snow except for maybe some lake effect? Not looking to good guys.:realmad:


i said that earlier, wont bother me to much. however i have to fall back on batering on craigslist to get the reast of my down payment money together lol ill buy and sell some stuff and start at around a grand investment and make it 8 in 2 months lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee looks promising! Lets hope it pans out.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope so.
At least there's some hope now....

I guess I know how Obama feels...


----------



## KMBertog

salt run this morning boys payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY does anyone know if john dee has an APP for and ANDROID PHONE ??? If not he should try to get one out ????


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1185603 said:


> Well atleast I got another job interview tomorrow for full time in the am, hope that goes better than the forecast OS looking for a while


Good luck ....


----------



## The Lone Plower

I really don't get to take advantage of the lake effect snow machine. We haven't seen any flakes (other than the ones normally on the roads) for over a week now. And, I haven't seen any forecast showing anything really coming in the near future either.


Other than trying to figure out all the gadgets on my "new" vechicle, I'm bored. Plus it's pretty depressing driving around and seeing all the brown lawns instead of snow during winter time!



.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

The Lone Plower;1186468 said:


> I really don't get to take advantage of the lake effect snow machine. We haven't seen any flakes (other than the ones normally on the roads) for over a week now. And, I haven't seen any forecast showing anything really coming in the near future either.
> 
> Other than trying to figure out all the gadgets on my "new" vechicle, I'm bored. Plus it's pretty depressing driving around and seeing all the brown lawns instead of snow during winter time!
> 
> .


Let this time do us some good fixing things on our trucks ect. The snow will be here befor we know it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Question I am thinking of joining dnt weather it. Will cost me about 4k a year does anyone use them? How do you rate dnt?


----------



## the new boss 92

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1186467 said:


> Good luck ....


thanks man


----------



## The Lone Plower

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1186490 said:


> Let this time do us some good fixing things on our trucks ect. The snow will be here befor we know it


Luckily, I haven't ahd any major issues this season. Now with that being said, I'll probably drop the trans. or something next storm out. 

.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1186493 said:


> Question I am thinking of joining dnt weather it. Will cost me about 4k a year does anyone use them? How do you rate dnt?


You're kidding about paying 4k a year, right?


----------



## DJP2829

Snowing in Lombard. Let the salting begin.


----------



## alexf250

Are the roads covered in Lombard?


----------



## DJP2829

Roads are getting covered. Just put salt down at a zero tolerance lot and snow was covering the lot....barely. same in Elk Grove.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

ChicagoPlower;1186664 said:


> You're kidding about paying 4k a year, right?


thats about the cost for a good weather service. pre snow warning calls, post storm accumulation reports, 24hour consulting, any weather data to cover any issues resulting from nonpayment.


----------



## KMBertog

another salt run in the a.m. boys, giddyup!


----------



## KMBertog

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1186493 said:


> Question I am thinking of joining dnt weather it. Will cost me about 4k a year does anyone use them? How do you rate dnt?


do you mean DTN?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy $h!t. Its is a white out outside. Gonna have Sully post a few pics, I hope. I would but not to handy on these here machines. We just got over an inch of snow in about an hours time! Grass is completely covered and its still coming down hard. Unreal!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron where are you at right now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He is in New Lenox. Here is what I have for snow in my driveway and yard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well i put my plow with using my head ,but my guts says dont bother....and I'm two for two this week ...with that being said....tues going to be a tuff one the call, some of the model are hinting a slightly more northerly track, but a drier system. We can't catch a good snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We have at least 1 1/2 inches on the ground. Bad part, most of my accounts are 10-15 miles away and have a dusting at best. Going to plow a handful out this way and salt the rest in olddog's neighborhood! Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1187175 said:


> We have at least 1 1/2 inches on the ground. Bad part, most of my accounts are 10-15 miles away and have a dusting at best. Going to plow a handful out this way and salt the rest in olddog's neighborhood! Thumbs Up


im going to bed soon...no horn blowing

u get my email about SA


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1187163 said:


> He is in New Lenox. Here is what I have for snow in my driveway and yard.


dont see a plow on the truck......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Plow is warm and safe inside shop. Was digging septic today so didn't have any reason to put it on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

at 5pm it looked good in alsip....so i put it on


----------



## GMC99

here bleeezard bleeeezard bleeeezard! :redbounce


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1187238 said:


> at 5pm it looked good in alsip....so i put it on


What u got going on in alsip? I have a handfull of lots there. Off of 123rd and Cicero


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my shop is there


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Boy did I get slapped in the face today


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I got paid today but they the customer made me get a business license and a llc and fein when they signed they only asked for insurance but hey now I am legit fully and now I get to go plowing to nite


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1187294 said:


> I got paid today but they the customer made me get a business license and a llc and fein when they signed they only asked for insurance but hey now I am legit fully and now I get to go plowing to nite


its a good start,now just need some snow


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

by do miss beening a sub you are right this is harder as a contractor............

does anyone know how much are we getting to nite


----------



## ao31

OK Boys, exactly one inch on the ground in Barrington. Is any more on the way?


----------



## Propony

1/4" on the ground in Palatine after 6 hours of flurries so far....at this rate it will be pushable on Sunday...LOL


----------



## GMC99

been snowing gangbusters off and on here since around 6, about an inch on top of my truck in carol stream.... Hmmm to plow or not to plow?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Anyone know what's on the ground in Plainfield?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

GMC99;1187401 said:


> been snowing gangbusters off and on here since around 6, about an inch on top of my truck in carol stream.... Hmmm to plow or not to plow?


i am waiting till about 2 am got a 2 inch trigger


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1187409 said:


> i am waiting till about 2 am got a 2 inch trigger


Radar is clearing up, I think thats all she wrote... Dont think your gonna get to that 2 inch trigger


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

GMC99;1187422 said:


> Radar is clearing up, I think thats all she wrote... Dont think your gonna get to that 2 inch trigger


:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

KMBertog;1187021 said:


> do you mean DTN?


yes DTN WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THEM?


----------



## erkoehler

Full salt run complete.


----------



## Bird21

RJS As for as paying 4000.00 for a service to tell you the weather I would open your eyes little more on here. There are alot of posters on Plowsite that run large operations and post updates for free, or at least they did in the past. Spend sometime online researching weather patterns, blocking patterns, model runs, moisture amounts pertaining to said events and you can educate yourself. 

In the past I would get the same information on here as the paid forecast gave me. Lately this forum has really lacked that, I have spent hours researching weather and reading other posts on various weather sites when I could get the same info here. 

Noaa is a great site and free utilize it and all the great info on here just don't let it lost in the banter that has been going here.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Thanks bird I had heard about it an thought it was worth asking about it...

On this snow fall was just a tease once again at least I was able to salt you figure a lot the size of a city block would have more than my driveway...it had a lot less...winds took it away


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

did some plowing and salted Everything had 2) 1inch trigger locations get plowed and the rest was salted


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to wash her up and a good buff


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1187704 said:


> Going to wash her up and a good buff


Sounds like a plan. Plowed a few and a full salt run, time to wash them up!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I take some pic when its in the shop.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salt run last night.
Most of the snow blew off the road as you drove on it, very light snow.

Looks like a few inches on Tuesday.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK A QUICK FYI

The early morning sat news/weather on ch /7 chicago just said a storm coming in on tuesday into wedsday for signifacant accumulation possible but still a little to early to call for sure.His thinking is that it will hit but be perdominatly south of city and we willl get clipped by this for a shovelable amount.

Another shot at snow for Friday into Sat early morning



LETS ALL HOPE


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

went on a salt run at 6pm, salted heavily, then went out for some cold "milk" with the guys.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1187523 said:


> Full salt run complete.


ebling update?


----------



## GMC99

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1187560 said:


> Thanks bird I had heard about it an thought it was worth asking about it...
> 
> On this snow fall was just a tease once again at least I was able to salt you figure a lot the size of a city block would have more than my driveway...it had a lot less...winds took it away


Johndee.com its the only place you need to check for a forecast


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Thankx I check it out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok, so were all hearing "several" inches on Tuesday and than another "big" one Friday. So does this mean it will be rain or just a dusting out of the both of them? Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another shot at snow for Friday into Sat early morning




Ron u know my thoughts....hehehe


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1187973 said:


> Another shot at snow for Friday into Sat early morning
> 
> Ron u know my thoughts....hehehe


Bring it mother nature! Ron told me. So I say bring it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1187973 said:


> Another shot at snow for Friday into Sat early morning
> 
> Ron u know my thoughts....hehehe


I sure do! And I like!Thumbs Up


SullivanSeptic;1188005 said:


> Bring it mother nature! Ron told me. So I say bring it!


Shhhhhh, you can't be telling people that I told you. Its a secret!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1188108 said:


> I sure do! And I like!Thumbs Up
> 
> Shhhhhh, you can't be telling people that I told you. Its a secret!:laughing:


Hello, is everyone out plowing today???? i do i miss some party or something....

Well.... thinking are looking good for this week, it would tell, but its a secret like the party...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No real party. Just a few beers and football.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well this will be a money week starting tues ...the weather man should start hyping tues.....looking good....my money is wage on the weekend......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Really really hope so. A nice tuesday push then a whopper for the weekend! I'm gonna need more salt soon to. I love buying salt. It means I'm billing out a lot!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here is a tease of the 4in percentage


----------



## snowguys

Im in need of a Snowex 6000 controller if anyone has one or knows anyone that does


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I love the way that looks olddog! Hope it stays on that track!


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1187816 said:


> ebling update?


Done on Monday, sending a guy to pickup Wednesday.


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show move in Tuesday at noon downtown. Then staying downtown Wednesday thru Sunday for the boat show. Prepare to be pounded as I will be unable to plow.


----------



## Bird21

Ek let me know if you need a hand I have a back up guy that we could put in your truck and you could take my Wrangler downtown if needed. 

BTW I passed you today when you were hauling that salted out boat on 1seventysuxs. I was heading back from Lake in the Hills after fueling up some loaders, kinda bored today so I figured I would top them off thinking mabey it would snow then, lol


----------



## erkoehler

My truck and the boat are COVERED in salt. Its sad.

Thanks for the driver offer. Planning to take a Marina vehicle downtown, and leave my trucks ready to roll. I should be ok unless we really get pounded.


----------



## Bird21

Leaving after this storm to go the UP talked to couple of my buds up there and they say it is over the hood deep and only gonna get better.. Leaving if no snow in the forecast later this week got the Sled Deck loaded and ready to boondock........ Stupid boat show ruining your parade..


----------



## erkoehler

I'm trying to go north the 29th if snow in Eagle river area. Otherwise the UP on the weekend of the 12th.


----------



## erkoehler

I know some guys going out in twin lakes Michigan area tomorrow. They have a foot plus of fresh!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1188639 said:


> Boat show move in Tuesday at noon downtown. Then staying downtown Wednesday thru Sunday for the boat show. Prepare to be pounded as I will be unable to plow.


Your gonna be sitting looking out the window drooling. I'm sure the "scenery" inside the show will be more than enough to keep your mind and eyes busy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So now the models are showing 2-4 on Tuesday, and Friday's "big" storm going well north of us. Time to get excited about Tuesday and only time will tell what Friday will or won't bring!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I heard

for tuesday

1-3" northf I80

and several inches south of i80

then round 2

saturday into sunday


----------



## crazyskier537

There saying "light snow" for me (around ohare) for tuesday during the day.


I really would like for chicago to be on the other side of the lake, so we could get in on the lake effect more often. South bend got 3 feet in the past couple days.


----------



## erkoehler

ptllandscapeIL;1189068 said:


> I heard
> 
> for tuesday
> 
> 1-3" northf I80
> 
> and several inches south of i80
> 
> then round 2
> 
> saturday into sunday


Do you drive a red dump truck?


----------



## tls22

I think 3-6 for you guys...nice pushable storm...sorry been busy the last few days..be safe guys


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I do own a red dump it may have been me or one of my drivers in it why? and yes my gf lives in bloomingdale so im there all the time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hope we can hit six inches. Would be a nice storm. But I will take three inches too


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erkoehler;1188639 said:


> Boat show move in Tuesday at noon downtown. Then staying downtown Wednesday thru Sunday for the boat show. Prepare to be pounded as I will be unable to plow.


I was wondering why I have seen dozens of boats on 53 south this past week.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sad when 1-3 gets you excited......

Boy does that sound wrong


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YAH But I beleive you never look a gift horse in the mouth... Take what you get.
They are bound to miss read one of these and we will get hammered.It just a matter of time.

Just take it as it get here .this whole season has been a joke.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Right. Something is better than nothing.
We were real busy in December but only for about 7" of snow.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1189131 said:


> I think 3-6 for you guys...nice pushable storm...sorry been busy the last few days..be safe guys


Thats no excuse. We count on your forecast! Thanks Tim!:waving:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

i am jealous i did my neighbor a favor hauled some stone tile to colomo mich. and they got hit last night with a 12 plus and of course i took my plow off


----------



## erkoehler

ptllandscapeIL;1189217 said:


> I do own a red dump it may have been me or one of my drivers in it why? and yes my gf lives in bloomingdale so im there all the time


Passed you on 53 heading south, I was in my grey F250.


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1189455 said:


> I was wondering why I have seen dozens of boats on 53 south this past week.


Yes, that would be the reason. I joined in the parade and made one trip this morning too.

I have one more to take tomorrow.


----------



## ERWbuilders

So off topic but....went to south bend indiana to plow there so called 38 inches they got...i drove all around the damn city and the most i measured was 22 1/4 inches....i have never seen so many snow blowers in my life....that city is no money maker thats for sure what a waste of fuel lol


----------



## erkoehler

ERWbuilders;1190348 said:


> So off topic but....went to south bend indiana to plow there so called 38 inches they got...i drove all around the damn city and the most i measured was 22 1/4 inches....i have never seen so many snow blowers in my life....that city is no money maker thats for sure what a waste of fuel lol


Did you get any work, or was it a complete loss?


----------



## ERWbuilders

complete loss.. either no one had money or they had a snow blower..not too many plow trucks around there either


----------



## tls22

ERWbuilders;1190354 said:


> complete loss.. either no one had money or they had a snow blower..not too many plow trucks around there either


I believe they avg close to 100 inches a year...so they are prob pretty use to it


----------



## ERWbuilders

yea but it was worth the shot, last winter i drove up to oshkosh for the last big snowfall of the season 14 inches or something around there and i made out pretty good almost a grand considering the next day was going to be in the 50's. but now i know for next time or if anyone else has a bright idea to go out there lol


----------



## tls22

ERWbuilders;1190371 said:


> yea but it was worth the shot, last winter i drove up to oshkosh for the last big snowfall of the season 14 inches or something around there and i made out pretty good almost a grand considering the next day was going to be in the 50's. but now i know for next time or if anyone else has a bright idea to go out there lol


I dont blame you....i would have done it...just i was not shock they pretty much had it under control..


----------



## the new boss 92

im praying for tuesday, ordering a new toy tomarrow morning. 45acp. shot one today and i fell in love sence i have been doing alot of shooting i figure it will be a long time investment sence this snow has been a joke this year. praying for a good january end and febuary blizzard!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

i heard 3-5" tuesday now-thank you all pro

Eric,

yeha that was on friday night around 10pm?? if so that was me driving going to palatine to do accounts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds like 2-4 inches I-80 and south. The amounts are to drop off as you go north. My thinking is a general 1-3 inches. Perfect! payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Push 
Happy New Year 

F Y I TO ALL
Channel 9 local morning news Paul Conrad Just Said 2 - 4 south of city and a SNOW ADVISORY FOR FORD,AND ERIQUOIE COUNTY 3-6 ANDTHE SAME FOR INDIANA ,MICH ALSO :bluebounc:bluebounc

Another one Expected for Friday into Sat 2-4

SUNDAY COLD HIGH OF 12


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1190646 said:


> Hey Push
> Happy New Year
> 
> F Y I TO ALL
> Channel 9 local morning news Paul Conrad Just Said 2 - 4 south of city and a SNOW ADVISORY FOR FORD,AND ERIQUOIE COUNTY 3-6 ANDTHE SAME FOR INDIANA ,MICH ALSO :bluebounc:bluebounc
> 
> Another one Expected for Friday into Sat 2-4
> 
> SUNDAY COLD HIGH OF 12


Right back at you. Sounds like its gonna turn out to be a good January!


----------



## erkoehler

What are they saying for up by il/wi border??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey ERIC
have fun at the boat show with all the EYE CANDY LOL
as Far as UP north in IL 1-3 probable


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1190656 said:


> Right back at you. Sounds like its gonna turn out to be a good January!


YES PUSH Sounds like a good start hopefully. (GOT ME Four Leaf Clover workin Overtime)


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

Well its starting to sound like this storm is going to be a bust! once they start with the I80 nonsense i stop listening last nite it was more like 3" north of 80 to 5 or more south now we will be lucky to get 1 inch yay


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1190407 said:


> im praying for tuesday, ordering a new toy tomarrow morning. 45acp. shot one today and i fell in love sence i have been doing alot of shooting i figure it will be a long time investment sence this snow has been a joke this year. praying for a good january end and febuary blizzard!


What did you get? Love my .45


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1189638 said:


> They are bound to miss read one of these and we will get hammered.It just a matter of time.


You mean like last season? We were supposed to get 1-2" max and pretty much woke up to 12-14"?


----------



## the new boss 92

Bartlett_2;1190722 said:


> What did you get? Love my .45


the new smith and wesson m&p series 45acp. they felt awsome in my hand yesterday shooting and i have wanted one for a while so i just broke down and bought one finally should be here thursday friday. i wanna get the front mount laser sighting and 2 more mags one being extended aswell. guns real accurate and come with interchangeable grips off the bat from the factor. nice 10+1 acp for the money

little heads up bartlet, if you go to gun shows in the area yesterday we got 500 reloads of acp for 100 bucks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This was just sent to me. Snow starting very late tonight, more like tomorrow morning. Maybe .5- 1" around 5AM. With totals in my area( Oak Forest, Midlothian, Orland) in the 3-4 inch range, by 5PM. Totals will drop as you go north. North of I-88 is in the 1-2 inch range. Hope this helps everybody, although I know its not what everybody was hoping to hear.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1190656 said:


> Right back at you. Sounds like its gonna turn out to be a good January!





Mark13;1190730 said:


> You mean like last season? We were supposed to get 1-2" max and pretty much woke up to 12-14"?


YAH EXACTLY MARK -------LOL We would be better off what OLDDOG and TLS SAY
Better than sticking you finger in your mouth and holding in the air tellin us It's going to be cold out like what they pay these guys on tv for.WISH we could get a guy between SKILLING 
(the mother off all storms is headed this way)_________and TAFT ( well I think we will get some snow possibly in the next few days) DUUUUHHHH


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I won't even watch Taft. What a waste of space!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Jerry Taft= man who just doesn't give a **** anymore

.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1190850 said:


> Jerry Taft= man who just doesn't give a **** anymore
> 
> .


OH YAH Midwest NO More  Taft Havent watched them for years. Just used him for a example.


----------



## KMBertog

i am hearing 2-4".... what are you guys hearing for norther cook/lake counties?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Northern Cook and Lake I heard closer to 1-2 inch with the 2-4 inch south of I-80


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1190888 said:


> Northern Cook and Lake I heard closer to 1-2 inch with the 2-4 inch south of I-80


Hey PUSH what ya think DO WE HOOK UP THE PLOWS OR DRAG OUT THE HUSKIE LEAF BLOWERS:laughing: LMAO


----------



## the new boss 92

up tp1 inch tonight and 2-4 tomarrow adding up to 5 inches total!


----------



## erkoehler

I may have a surprise for this storm!


----------



## DCSpecial

What time is everyone thinking it is supposed to start snowing?



EK, 
Do you work at Mastercraft right on 176? I saw a silver Super Duty with a V-Box parked out front on Friday and figured it probably was yours.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1191021 said:


> I may have a surprise for this storm!


Have any pics, of that surprise?


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1190740 said:


> the new smith and wesson m&p series 45acp. they felt awsome in my hand yesterday shooting and i have wanted one for a while so i just broke down and bought one finally should be here thursday friday. i wanna get the front mount laser sighting and 2 more mags one being extended aswell. guns real accurate and come with interchangeable grips off the bat from the factor. nice 10+1 acp for the money
> 
> little heads up bartlet, if you go to gun shows in the area yesterday we got 500 reloads of acp for 100 bucks.


Nice, Mine's a Smithy too. I stocked up on ammo a few years ago, I have an artillery for all my toys! Keep a minimum of 1-2k rounds for each type. Have you ever shot a .357 Sig? 357 projectile, w/ .40 case, my favorite round super accurate, just a little pricier then 9mm or .40. Well, second favorite round to my .500 mag!

Looks like we're going to be out doing a little pushin in the next 24!


----------



## Bartlett_2

erkoehler;1191021 said:


> I may have a surprise for this storm!


Were you just on Army trail around noon towing that boat you posted pics of earlier? I was salting a lot and saw you, if that was you!


----------



## Midwest Pond

DCSpecial;1191036 said:


> What time is everyone thinking it is supposed to start snowing?


According to the futurecast I have seen, it looks like a very early AM start to this finishing by 8pm tomorrow night

This could all change depending on if this gets the moisture its supposed to.... with the main storm so far south, I just hope the upper branch doesn't get starved of moisture

gl all :bluebounc

.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1191021 said:


> I may have a surprise for this storm!


A salty boat??


----------



## Biggin Scape

It should be here around midnight. 
"Let it snow, let it snow"


----------



## erkoehler

DCSpecial;1191036 said:


> What time is everyone thinking it is supposed to start snowing?
> 
> EK,
> Do you work at Mastercraft right on 176? I saw a silver Super Duty with a V-Box parked out front on Friday and figured it probably was yours.


That's me!


----------



## erkoehler

Bartlett_2;1191069 said:


> Were you just on Army trail around noon towing that boat you posted pics of earlier? I was salting a lot and saw you, if that was you!


That was me!


----------



## erkoehler

Mark13;1191077 said:


> A salty boat??


Nope, guess again! I'll have pics later!!!


----------



## FEFMedia

I guess the question on this storm.. do I bother to put my plow on tonight? Or just wait for after work tomorrow?


----------



## SnowMatt13

You should know by now what putting your plow on early does to snow....

Go bury it. Park a few cars, a boat and a trailer in front of it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1191094 said:


> Nope, guess again! I'll have pics later!!!


I'm thinking its big and red. And its not Santa!


----------



## the new boss 92

SullivanSeptic;1191142 said:


> I'm thinking its big and red. And its not Santa!


:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here's some food for thought

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=anybriefing


----------



## Midwest Pond

just saw that it looks promising for the weekend also....... that would be great to get three pushes in the same week.... I don't care if they are 2-3" each...... I'll enjoy the driving

.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1191142 said:


> I'm thinking its big and red. And its not Santa!


Hey Sully I got A new bottle of John Powers and we could break it in??? On EK new Big Red Fire TUG right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DCSpecial;1191036 said:


> What time is everyone thinking it is supposed to start snowing?
> 
> EK,
> Do you work at Mastercraft right on 176? I saw a silver Super Duty with a V-Box parked out front on Friday and figured it probably was yours.


I don't think it will start till around 4 or 5 AM.


----------



## Midwest Pond

There is a whole conversation about licenses going in the Networking thread, that used to be the previous Weather Discussion........................................and now back to weather talk.......................


i'd hate to have the Mods move this too
.


----------



## crazyskier537

Midwest Pond;1191606 said:


> There is a whole conversation about licenses going in the Networking thread, that used to be the previous Weather Discussion........................................and now back to weather talk.......................
> 
> i'd hate to have the Mods move this too
> .


Agreed.

I think it should start coming down in an hour or two, but it looks like it will be very patchy/ scattered in the beginning, then turn steady in the am hours.

We'll see...


----------



## Midwest Pond

about 5am we'll see it....its going to take a bit before the air gets saturated enough


.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well thankx guys for the advice right now I am dealing with it not by my choice if anyone needs a fill in I am at your service I would appreciate more advice please pm me


----------



## erkoehler

Where is the snow, the ebling is ready!


----------



## KMBertog

i am thinking start time 4 or 5 a.m. for the snowfall...... i missed the weather tonight on the news, they still calling for 2-4" across the area? 

I was watching Derrick Rose dismantle the Pistons, lol


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1191898 said:


> Where is the snow, the ebling is ready!


Pics or it doesn't exist!


----------



## erkoehler

Text me and I'll send them


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

The were saying snow fall starting at 12am


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No put the pics up on here. Don't fool around we know where you live


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1191943 said:


> No put the pics up on here. Don't fool around we know where you live


I'll post some tomorrow night. Can't add pictures from my phone.


----------



## snowguys

And it's snowinu


----------



## erkoehler

Just started in Bloomingdale


----------



## REAPER

Flakes are in the air. Not enough to do any thing but it is starting to come down ever so lightly.


----------



## REAPER

Streets and concrete/asphalt surfaces are covered.


----------



## tls22

late good trend for the chi area guys...looks like a solid 3-6 boys enjoy




/O.EXB.KLOT.WW.Y.0001.110111T1200Z-110112T0200Z/
LAKE IL-DUPAGE-COOK-WILL-KANKAKEE-LAKE IN-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...WAUKEGAN...WHEATON...CHICAGO...JOLIET...
KANKAKEE...GARY
345 AM CST TUE JAN 11 2011

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM THIS MORNING TO
8 PM CST THIS EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
FROM 6 AM THIS MORNING TO 8 PM CST THIS EVENING.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL INCREASE IN COVERAGE AND INTENSITY EARLY THIS
MORNING. THE STEADIEST SNOWFALL...BECOMING MODERATE AT
TIMES...IS EXPECTED TO OCCUR BETWEEN ABOUT 9 AM AND 3 PM TODAY.

* ACCUMULATIONS...3 TO 5 INCHES ACROSS THE ADVISORY AREA...WITH
UP TO 6 INCHES POSSIBLE IN LOCALIZED COVERAGE NEAR LAKE MICHIGAN.

* HAZARDS...LIGHT TO OCCASIONALLY MODERATE SNOW. LOW VISIBILITY.

* IMPACTS...ROADS WILL BECOME SNOW COVERED. VISIBILITY REDUCED
TO A MILE OR LESS AT TIMES.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY MEANS THAT PERIODS OF SNOW WILL CAUSE
TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SLIPPERY ROADS AND LIMITED
VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION WHILE DRIVING


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well its looking nice outside and this weekend will have a one two punch......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry tim but you guys wouldn't know what to do with such a small snow fall....lucky sob


----------



## NW Snow Removal

traffic is gonna be a pain in the ass. dispatch a lil early to be safe.


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1192082 said:


> Sorry tim but you guys wouldn't know what to do with such a small snow fall....lucky sob


I will trade


----------



## DJP2829

Traffic is bad..I'm not a fan of mid day snow. We plow mostly medical and people try to hit us in lots sometimes. About 1/2" in Arlington Heights, snow is picking up!


----------



## KMBertog

we salted 4:30 a.m. to prevent packing and ice.... will plow sometime this afternoon i think.


----------



## erkoehler

Heading to city, traffic sucks!


----------



## tls22

here comes the lake to get ur plowing amounts

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=lot&loop=yes


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Very nice. Just a waiting period now. Maybe do some aisles and sidewalks. But most of the plowing will be done tonight.


----------



## affekonig

This snow had better hurry up an accumulate - Business trip to Vegas tomorrow morning!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

I just heard on the radio that chicagobreakingnews.com has Skilling guestimating new totals between 10"-14""blanketing the entire area". Any other validity to this? Or is this just typical "snowmaggedon" Skilling?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I think that is for nw indy


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

That's what I assumed but he said "blanketing the enitre area" .... Just makin sure nothin changed


----------



## Midwest Pond

the 10-14" is for portions of Northwest Indiana over the next 24 hours


we may have 10-14" on the ground between this storm and the next 2

gl all
.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

these daytime snows really show who is who in terms of quality, and timely service. I can't believe all the unplowed lots I see as I drive around town. It is really coming down north of 290 about 3-4 inches so far up there. People with 6+ hour long routes are looking pretty stupid today.


----------



## metallihockey88

NW Snow Removal;1192518 said:


> these daytime snows really show who is who in terms of quality, and timely service. I can't believe all the unplowed lots I see as I drive around town. It is really coming down north of 290 about 3-4 inches so far up there. People with 6+ hour long routes are looking pretty stupid today.


yea ive been seeing a lot of that too. might have ot take a ride soon and see if the company im working for is one of those places or if i getting jacked around some more. supposedly im the only guy available during the day so i was supposed to be makin bank on these day storms and im still sitting at home. hit my few personal accounts and just cleared 3.5in off my driveway and still havent gotten my call. not a happy camper this year. hope everyone else is doing better :salute:


----------



## crazyskier537

Got a good 3-4" here. 

Well, out to go do some residentials...


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

ran aisles all day! did alot of stuff all accounts between 4-6" total heading out now at 820pm to do the WHOLE route good luck!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Your going to need it Paul


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Anything you do right now may refreeze by morning. Be careful.


----------



## snowguys

NW Snow Removal;1193116 said:


> Anything you do right now may refreeze by morning. Be careful.


I thought it was only going to be a low of 27?


----------



## swtiih

tonight low of 22* 15-25mph NW winds


----------



## snowguys

swtiih;1193203 said:


> tonight low of 22* 15-25mph NW winds


I was wrong thanks for the info


----------



## crazyskier537

Good day! I only got to charge for 3-6" though :crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hope everybody else enjoyed this snow as much as I did. Not much sleep in the past 2 days, but we can sleep in the summer!


----------



## erkoehler

So how about Friday and Saturday?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Pushin 2 Please;1193438 said:


> Hope everybody else enjoyed this snow as much as I did. Not much sleep in the past 2 days, but we can sleep in the summer!


best of the year so far.prsport


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1193443 said:


> So how about Friday and Saturday?


I'm hearing a couple inches is very possible. Thumbs Up


NW Snow Removal;1193447 said:


> best of the year so far.prsport


Yes, must agree!payup


----------



## the new boss 92

i hate subcontracting some times, did 15 resi accounts and one hoa. total on the clock 3 hrs! FML normally i do the resi's, 1 hoa, help at our other one, and do 3 small commercials. well this storm sucked


----------



## AJ 502

After reading this I feel lucky. They said no salt til its over (morning). I just kept going round & round.
Whens the next storm? Anyone?



the new boss 92;1193462 said:


> i hate subcontracting some times, did 15 resi accounts and one hoa. total on the clock 3 hrs! FML normally i do the resi's, 1 hoa, help at our other one, and do 3 small commercials. well this storm sucked


----------



## Midwest Pond

two shots AJ..... Saturday/Sun..... and then a greater chance of a good one on Monday

.


----------



## AJ 502

Sounds great. Lets hope for all 3 days. Anything after Saturday goes on the next check.



Midwest Pond;1193473 said:


> two shots AJ..... Saturday/Sun..... and then a greater chance of a good one on Monday
> 
> .


----------



## the new boss 92

for some reason it wont let me up load the other 2, he some pics i took last night. second one i forgot to let my camera on my phone auto zoom so its a little blurry. i would have gotton more but though i had more work ahead of me than i did!


----------



## AJ 502

Have a safe trip neighbor. Make sure you come back with all of your teeth! lol.

Give us a weather update from Vegas.



affekonig;1192279 said:


> This snow had better hurry up an accumulate - Business trip to Vegas tomorrow morning!


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1192220 said:


> here comes the lake to get ur plowing amountshttp://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?product=N0R&rid=lot&loop=yes


HA! I was already out salting when you posted this. Not sure how many inch's total the area got but I had a decent day and night/this morning. Till about 5:30 when I blew the plow solenoid and did not have a spare because this one is brand effin new! :realmad:

You should pick up the phone when someone calls. I was hoping you could buzz by with a spare.  :laughing:


----------



## Bartlett_2

I hope everyone did well yesterday! I had a good run, most profitable storm this year, since I got multiple pushes in. Also, by the looks of the next 7 day, seems like we'll have a decent Jan after all!! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

I must say it was a Fast run last night, snow moved nice but salt was not working went through more then normal but form the looks today the sun helped


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Got about 2.5 hours in yesterday. I REALLY could use more than that for sure. I need a repeat of the 12/4/10 storm please????payup


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm hoping for another nice 2-3incher this Friday night, and again on Monday. Plowing snow makes the winter blaze by so I can get back to boating season full force!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bartlett_2;1193954 said:


> I'm hoping for another nice 2-3incher this Friday night, and again on Monday. Plowing snow makes the winter blaze by so I can get back to boating season full force!


I agree, but its Harley season for me, not boating. 
Bad night for me, ball joint popped out of the upper a ARM on my chevy, and back up salter in dump truck decided not to work. Ugh......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DistinctiveDave;1194072 said:


> I agree, but its Harley season for me, not boating.
> Bad night for me, ball joint popped out of the upper a ARM on my chevy, and back up salter in dump truck decided not to work. Ugh......


Don't you hate when the equipment decides to take a day off? It can and has ruin my night(s)! Hope its all fixed up, maybe it will be needed this weekend. I Thumbs Uphope!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

pushin 2 please;1194175 said:


> don't you hate when the equipment decides to take a day off? It can and has ruin my night(s)! Hope its all fixed up, maybe it will be needed this weekend. I thumbs uphope!


if you guys need a backup plower give me a chance


----------



## the new boss 92

hoping these other 2 storms come in and i get some more hours still kinda of annoyed.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

NOAA has only a 30 percent chance of snow for friday night and a 20 percent chance for sunday. 

I need to go fix trucks and salters.......parts were ordered yesterday, salter motor is going up to my buddy at AGS in Crystal Lake for a rebuild.


----------



## nevrnf

Well Friday night looks like a bust. 1" or less. Another salting event


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm hearing the same for this weekend being a bust...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bartlett_2;1194728 said:


> Got my Harley parked in my office right now, just begging me to take her out...


Im jealous, mine is all tore apart, putting extended hard bags, new rear fender, new front fender, all kinds of stuff.

I guess we still have a chance of snow this weekend, we will see. Salting would be ok with me.


----------



## Bartlett_2

DistinctiveDave;1194756 said:


> Im jealous, mine is all tore apart, putting extended hard bags, new rear fender, new front fender, all kinds of stuff.
> 
> I guess we still have a chance of snow this weekend, we will see. Salting would be ok with me.


Salting is better then nothing, at least it's something to bill...


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

ill take a salt run!


----------



## KMBertog

RMC LANDSCAPING;1195415 said:


> ill take a salt run!


i will absolutely take a salt run... salt run always means payup


----------



## AJ 502

About a 1/4" dusting over here. Anyone have more?


----------



## DJP2829

Where are you AJ?


----------



## AJ 502

DJP2829;1195992 said:


> Where are you AJ?


Near Naperville Road & Maple Ave.

Came out of Chuckee Cheese for my sons B-day and the car was covered. The roads were white. Just fluff, tire tracks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Aj what places do you salt in Matteson and olympia, and what company do you work for


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1196032 said:


> Aj what places do you salt in Matteson and olympia, and what company do you work for


Burlington Coat Factory lot everything but the Pankcake house. 
The Dominicks Lot - Not McDonalds or the Bank. Everything else.
RT. 30 & Wolf - The entire Kohls - Prairie Crossing. Everything but the Bank and Gas City.

As for who I work for. Medium size company. 
If anyone has any issues with them. Its not my fault. B.M.S. Great Company. I have never had any problems with them. 
*They treat me like Family.*


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1196032 said:


> Aj what places do you salt in Matteson and olympia, and what company do you work for


You run your own?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

yes i do you might see me out there


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1196102 said:


> yes i do you might see me out there


Why's that R & R? The Common Roads?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

i live in the area, grew up in matteson for 24 years. know mostly everyone around that area


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1196102 said:


> yes i do you might see me out there


Stop by if you are out and about. You know the area better than me.

*If you need a hand. I can park the truck before I drive it back and jump in your equipment and go.*

payuppayuppayup


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone out?


----------



## zman9119

erkoehler;1196146 said:


> Anyone out?


We were out at 3. Nothing really. A few slick spots on some lots, but the salt should help for tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Didn't go out last night. Couldn't justify it. Tonight sounds like it may be a full salt run. Lets hope for enough to push!


----------



## plow3232

Pushin 2 Please;1196274 said:


> Didn't go out last night. Couldn't justify it. Tonight sounds like it may be a full salt run. Lets hope for enough to push!


I think it will be in the morning.


----------



## the new boss 92

lets hope for one inch i have 2 lots that need to be done at around 3/4- an inch.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Radar is get interesting out west!:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## SnowMatt13

Nice little plow/salt tonight to get prepeared for Monday!


----------



## dheavychevy38

Noaa.gov says 1-3 tonight :redbounce:redbounce The only bad thing is supposed to go to the boat show in the morning . That means we will go out.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Ole Mr. Skilling said 10-12" by the time next week is done


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Noaa is back to around an inch between 9pm and midnight.60% chance


----------



## swtiih

dfdsuperduty;1196796 said:


> Ole Mr. Skilling said 10-12" by the time next week is done


Will see what happens. I think his accuracy might be dropping a bit


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think 10-12" is way high. I'm holding out for 2-3". We will see. Everything changes so much that no one can tell


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I just wish I knew weather to go out and salt everything now and call it a night or hold off for this stuff to come in


----------



## Midwest Pond

after the Sunday night/Monday into Tuesday event..... we have another on its heels for Weds/Thurs that looks just as promising

:yow!:
.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well good news for me. Weather we get snow or not tonight, a bar I plow wants the parking lot next to his plowed and than salted. It had a hotdog/ burger stand that went out of business. He wants it to be cleaned for the Bears game. He also requested snow or no snow on Sunday to re-salt both lots again! payup Can't disagree, he is the boss!


----------



## plow3232

Pushin 2 Please;1197184 said:


> Well good news for me. Weather we get snow or not tonight, a bar I plow wants the parking lot next to his plowed and than salted. It had a hotdog/ burger stand that went out of business. He wants it to be cleaned for the Bears game. He also requested snow or no snow on Sunday to re-salt both lots again! payup Can't disagree, he is the boss!


good for you man. I hope one day I can get accounts like that.


----------



## AJ 502

Awesome. Hope for snow!



Pushin 2 Please;1197184 said:


> Well good news for me. Weather we get snow or not tonight, a bar I plow wants the parking lot next to his plowed and than salted. It had a hotdog/ burger stand that went out of business. He wants it to be cleaned for the Bears game. He also requested snow or no snow on Sunday to re-salt both lots again! payup Can't disagree, he is the boss!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks guys. The radar is showing a little bit of growth. Salt run is looking more and more likely. Hoping for close to an inch, than I can even plow my churches!payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the rain will wash it away on monday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey olddogg you kiddin about the rain havent seen any weather related news been sick with africken cold since tues????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dfdsuperduty;1196796 said:


> Ole Mr. Skilling said 10-12" by the time next week is done


I think he's off his rocker...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1197364 said:


> hey olddogg you kiddin about the rain havent seen any weather related news been sick with africken cold since tues????


looking like some monday on the backside


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ugly......hell it might be all rain


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1197327 said:


> the rain will wash it away on monday


YUP! Skilling did say that the low would pass right over us or just to the north of us. If this happens, which he also said, would not be a big snow producer for us. I sure hope that we get something tonight, because Monday is a wild card!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1197444 said:


> YUP! sure hope that we get something tonight, dizzy:[/QUOT
> 
> we can forget this too


----------



## swtiih

The snow may miss us but it will definetly not be rain


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Looks like tonight is a bust, im about ready for bed......


----------



## snowguys

It's snowing good in villa park


----------



## erkoehler

My guys are heading out to salt, I'm downtown for the boat show!


----------



## REAPER

Not even enough on the ground to call it a dusting here. Is just one flake thick here, not even enough to fully cover the patio blocks!!! :realmad:


----------



## REAPER

Went out for a lot check. Should have saved the gas. Lots were showing open pavement from the salt residue on the lots so nothing to even salt around here. :angry:

Seems the air sucked any snow from the system as it went over us and gained moisture as it went over the lake. When they said 1-3 I didn't think it meant flake count! :crying:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Reaper nailed It. Bust.


----------



## dieseld

Full salt run. Safety pays.


----------



## mikeitu7

Thats what I did, rather be safe and salted my zero tolerance. Had some dusting here and there.


----------



## erkoehler

Full salt run, but we did not salt the last time so we didn't have the residual on the lots beforehand.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

there is not even enough out here by me to cover the hood of my truck....:crying:


----------



## Midwest Pond

its ok Reliable..... we're going to have a good week and then the Artic Air comes in behind it

.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I don't think NW Indiana even saw a flake


----------



## captshawn

We got a little more further north. Around 3/4 of a inch in Winthrop Harbor.


----------



## metallihockey88

Damn inaccuweather is messin with me again. Callin for 3.4in on Monday. Not gettin my hopes up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1197941 said:


> Damn inaccuweather is messin with me again. Callin for 3.4in on Monday. Not gettin my hopes up


u guys have a better than us, the south side guys. Right now the rain/snow line is "projected' south of Will county, with every model run it moves north.

there is another system looking around thrusday/friday then a rush of Arctic Air


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*sorry more bad news*



swtiih;1197500 said:


> The snow may miss us but it will definetly not be rain


this was just posted 20 mins ago by NWS, this is the 1st time they have talked about rain

i texted Pushin about this 2 or 3 days ago....why do they pump us up when their own info shows it may rain on our parade days prior..... thats what piss's me off

FORECAST SOUNDINGS FROM VIRTUALLY EVERY MODEL I CAN FIND WOULD
CONTINUE TO SUPPORT AN ALL SNOW EVENT FOR ALL BUT THE EXTREME
SOUTHERN MOST CWA. GIVEN THE FORECAST TRACK OF THE SFC LOW AND PAST
EXPERIENCE WITH MODEL GUIDANCE UNDERESTIMATING THE STRENGTH OF
STRONG WARM AIR ADVECTION HAVE OPTED TO INTRODUCE A MIX OF
SNOW/SLEET/FRZ RAIN INTO THE FORECAST FOR MOST OF THE AREA MON
AFTERNOON/EVENING...AND EVEN INCLUDED A CHANCE OF RAIN SOUTHERN CWA.
GIVEN THE TREND OF THE MODELS TO TRACK THE SFC LOW FARTHER NORTH AND
THE ROBUSTNESS OF THE PROGGED WARM AIR ADVECTION (ECMWF BRINGING 2M
TDS INTO THE MID 30S) THINK ITS POSSIBLE THAT P-TYPE COULD
TRANSITION TO A PERIOD OF ALL RAIN AS FAR NORTH AS CHICAGO...BUT FOR
NOW ONLY WANTED TO MAKE LARGE BABY STEPS TOWARD A LESS WHITE/MORE
WET SOLUTION. DESPITE THIS TREND WILL CONTINUE HIGHLIGHT THE
POTENTIAL FOR SOME SNOW ACCUMULATION NORTHERN CWA AND A PERIOD OF
ICY ACCUM POSSIBLE ELSEWHERE MONDAY.

IN THE WAKE OF THIS SYSTEM MODELS HAVE BEEN VARYING BETWEEN SLAPPING
US WITH A PRETTY STOUT SHOT OF ARCTIC AIR TO JUST A GLANCING BLOW.
WITH THE TREND BEING TOWARD A MORE MODEST BRAND OF COLD MID WEEK
HAVE NUDGED TEMPS UPWARD SOME IN THE FORECAST...THOUGH IT SHOULD
BE BELOW AVERAGE AND BY NO MEANS MILD...UNLESS THAT IS YOU WANT
TO COMPARE IT WITH WHATS TO COME BY WEEKS END. BEFORE OLD MAN
WINTER SENDS THE MOTHER LODE OF COLD AIR SPLATTERING DOWN INTO THE
EASTERN CONUS LATE IN THE WEEK...WE WILL NEED TO KEEP AN EYE ON A
CLIPPER SYSTEM WHICH COULD PRODUCE A SWATH OF (PROBABLY LIGHTLY)
ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL SOMEWHERE NEARBY WEDNESDAY NIGHT INTO
THURSDAY.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well they do say if you don't like the weather in chicago just wait a little while and it will change.....:laughing::laughing::laughing::crying:


----------



## Midwest Pond

i did see weather a little while ago and they are calling for the high to be 32..... hopefully we can catch a little break here

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

High of 35 with a wintry mix changing to rain, on Monday. Sounds like the whole area, not just us south side losers! I hate to say olddog and I called this 2 days ago. The track of the low will not favor us. Only time will tell. A lot can still change. Wednesday night Thursday is FAR away, but looks good. Sorry for this news.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ron, u check your email ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good for the rain I need to wash the skid anyway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well this winter sucks...i may go to Australia for a few months to help out with the flooding.

i've been plowing for 22 years and haven't missed a full season yet...a few plows here and there sure, but I don't remember a season with so many near miss's. Last week i could have gone to Argentina, today Australia...its a thought for now

looking at storm's on 20,24th also


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1198616 said:


> ron, u check your email ?


Yes I did. Looks like your gonna be leaving us for a while?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1198618 said:


> Good for the rain I need to wash the skid anyway.


Nice to see you last storm. Next time we'll have to do the speed limit. I think its 45 on 191st?:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok. Going for work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

damn deleted again.......me and the weather. Its all going north according to the news this morning ...i haven't had the chance to check


----------



## KMBertog

skillethead on wgn says 4 inches monday? anyone hear anything else? 

go bears!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He hasn't been correct on a snow forecast yet this winter. He is the best around, but I am really starting to lose faith in him.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1199157 said:


> He hasn't been correct on a snow forecast yet this winter. He is the best around, but I am really starting to lose faith in him.


well he does get it right when the storm is going on...


----------



## Midwest Pond

saw the futurecast in last night and the warm air does come in but not till later in the evening when the system is in place, hopefully that won't take away too much from the totals

as long as its over 2", I'll be a happy man..... the Weds/Thurs storm they didnt go into great detail about it

in northern Suburbs the high is only predicted to be 29...... 2-4" would be nice

.


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowin like hell at the bears game. Where's ours?


----------



## AJ 502

metallihockey88;1199314 said:


> Snowin like hell at the bears game. Where's ours?


The wife said. Its snowing hard. You should be going out to plow by this evening. LOL.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's just melting on the concrete drive that has had no salt since the heavy rains. Lets not even talk about the roadway


----------



## CHICAGO SERVICE

*New to this site*

Would we get a salt run by monday?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Maybe a salt run on monday or tuesday morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have a load of snow slicer (purple salt) that I really want to try out. Can't wait to see how it works compared to regular rock salt


----------



## GMC99

Weather channel up'd it by saying 2-4 tomorrow, but now the NWS down'd it and said less than an inch????


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I am using treated salt from Conserv this year and I really like it. Its treated with beet juice and a bit of cal chloride I believe. Works great at low temps.

How much for the purple stuff per ton?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

if there is one thing I have learned this season. Don't put your plow on until it starts snowing!.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1199528 said:


> I have a load of snow slicer (purple salt) that I really want to try out. Can't wait to see how it works compared to regular rock salt


You should love it. Its pretty cool to look back a couple of passes later and it looks like it rained.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well I beleive we take OLDDOGG to WGN and let him sit in for skillethead. Last week he said rain and well low and behold fricken raim/freezing rain schedulded for monday into tesday.just like OLDDOGG SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF I heard 1 to 3 or more north and up towards WIS and a meere dusting if that south plus rain . I am Taken my PLOW OFF TONIGHT!!!!!!!! 
:realmad: Maybe that will you guys THIS WINTER BLOWS


----------



## DIRISHMAN

aj 502;1199608 said:


> you should love it. Its pretty cool to look back a couple of passes later and it looks like it rained.


aj pm sent


----------



## SnowMatt13

Funny, skilling hyped this up last week like we were going to get a foot.....
Maybe there was so much hype because there was a slim chance that we would see over 3 inches, something I think we've seen once or twice so far.
Not sure if we will get a 6 inch storm this year.
Looks like we could see 3-4 at the border and then some fun mixed stuff......
Oh well.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well lets see if this also gets deleted. Everything else does. Storm seems to be coming a little farther south on the latest runs. You guys on the north side should be money! Lets ALL hope we all get a push, or two in! Hope you can read this before it disappears! Tim, whats your thoughts?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

One thing I will say is there bound to screw up eventually and instead of a 1to 3 incher well get hammered like last year 12 to14 came instead :laughing::bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hope not, I'd rather the 1-3 inches!


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1199923 said:


> One thing I will say is there bound to screw up eventually and instead of a 1to 3 incher well get hammered like last year 12 to14 came instead :laughing::bluebounc:bluebounc


Imao Thumbs Up


----------



## ERWbuilders

M.L.King Day: Snow likely before noon, then snow, freezing rain, and sleet. High near 33. Breezy, with a south wind between 10 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

Monday Night: Rain, snow, and sleet before midnight, then a chance of snow. Low around 31. Breezy, with a south wind 15 to 20 mph becoming west northwest 5 to 10 mph. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow and sleet accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

Tuesday: A 30 percent chance of snow, mainly before noon. Cloudy, with a high near 31. North northwest wind between 5 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1199932 said:


> I hope not, I'd rather the 1-3 inches!


Yes I agree PUSH. 1to 3 light fluff push once and throw it 25 feet LMAO. See push good luck I took my plow OFF TONIGHT and wiped down my truck now the snow will come :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok all A little FYI my indoor /Outdoor weather do hickey says 25 degrees outside and Humidity is 84% and Barometric pressure is 3012 from 2876 at noon which means goes up before the crash and snow /or rain falls thanks DIRISHMAN Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The plow is off the Ford so I can drive it to work, if I go in. I guess I'll have to see the the weather updates and or radar at 5AM when I go in. Hoping for snow!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just put the plow on in the morning you lazy bum!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1199957 said:


> The plow is off the Ford so I can drive it to work, if I go in. I guess I'll have to see the the weather updates and or radar at 5AM when I go in. Hoping for snow![
> 
> Hey PUSH or the layers of snow and ice on your truck at 4:00 am LOL that should keep ya home to HUH :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1199648 said:


> well I beleive we take OLDDOGG to WGN and let him sit in for skillethead. Last week he said rain and well low and behold fricken raim/freezing rain schedulded for monday into tesday.just like OLDDOGG SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF I heard 1 to 3 or more north and up towards WIS and a meere dusting if that south plus rain . I am Taken my PLOW OFF TONIGHT!!!!!!!!
> :realmad: Maybe that will you guys THIS WINTER BLOWS


Thanks but I'm not that good...Tommy did call out that mesolow that formed on thrusday that fell during the football game. i just sat down at the cpu since Saturday so I'm not completely up to speed, here's my thoughts

This one is a tuff one to call. Every weather service has their own thing on this one, the magic is trying to figure out where or how far the warm u travel and they should know better then us and my have ass guessing. This will have 3 rounds, snow in the am, rain/ freezing rain, and another round of snow with a quick freeze. Clear those lots unless u have some of Sully's good salt

My guess by Tues am south 2-3 inch north 3-5....I'm to be in Downers Grove for the next 4 days working..... OUTSIDE....Lucky me

weather channcel 8
NWS south 1in north 4
accweather 2in south west 4in north 2in
paid service's 4 in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw you had yours on. Your lucky, you only drive 2 miles to work. I would also leave it on. I have to drive about 20 miles. I better say something about weather before I get "bumped" again. Mmmmmmmmmmm, rain or snow, hope for snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By olddog "Clear those lots unless u have some of Sully's good salt"

I have a key.....Pm me, we'll talk money!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey OLDDOGG I would clean a lot like SULLY But I need A lot to DO first of all LMAO 

Plus hey SULLY do you think I could GET some of your PURPLE STUFF JUST TO FEEL IMPORTANT LIKE YOU and pretend to have a lot to salt instead of my margarita glass LMAO
:laughing:
PLEASE LET IT SNOW


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hey PUSH or the layers of snow and ice on your truck at 4:00 am LOL that should keep ya home to HUH :bluebounc:bluebounc[/QUOTE]

That sure would be a welcome sight.:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I will just leave the door open for ya. Come and get it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I thought you would say something like that. Better say something about the weather, its cold outside. There, maybe I won't get bumped?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1200012 said:


> I thought you would say something like that. Better say something about the weather, its cold outside. There, maybe I won't get bumped?


Ok Push All kidding aside I just posted a thing from my weather dohickey I have at home and yes PLEASE LET IT SNOW AND SNOW ALOT HOWS THATThumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

Well I just watched channel 9 weather and Jim Ramsey is saying 3" for Northern suburbs but then mumbled something about Tuesday morning too, then said but it depends on the rain amounts, or we could get sleet....... and then he was just staring at Jackie Bange's breasts....... ok, I made up the last part, I was staring at Jackie Bange, so I didn't really hear what he said

my bad......

.


----------



## AJ 502

Sounds right. LOL.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1200101 said:


> Well I just watched channel 9 weather and Jim Ramsey is saying 3" for Northern suburbs but then mumbled something about Tuesday morning too, then said but it depends on the rain amounts, or we could get sleet....... and then he was just staring at Jackie Bange's breasts....... ok, I made up the last part, I was staring at Jackie Bange, so I didn't really hear what he said
> 
> my bad......
> 
> .


Maybe thats why i can never get right on the weather im always stairing at the weather chicks breasts n tryin to get an azz shot! Lake/Mchenry co there talkin all snow now which is a PLUS for me woo hoo :bluebounc


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Snowing in Roselle now. Light snow with surfaces just starting to cover over. Salt run soon, after morning rush hour.


----------



## AJ 502

We have a about a 1/2" by me. Im surprised im not out yet. Must be the Holiday noone open.
Anyone have any updates for Hoffman, Bellwood, Matteson?


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm going out to salt, close to an inch in Glendale Heights. All my commercials are open...:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KMBertog

snowing here in wheeling at the office. haven't decided on when we'll pull the trigger.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing in lansing so I'm thinking nothing in matteson.


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1200508 said:


> Nothing in lansing so I'm thinking nothing in matteson.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the northern suburbs still have a shot at 4-5" according to Skillings Facebook page, a heavy snow around 2pm, the mix will hit northern suburbs in late afternoon, then go back to snow until about 4-5am when it will be mixed again

don't know how accurate this will be, but this is everything I have seen so far
.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1200520 said:


> Thanks for the update.


HEY AJ nothing in TINLEY PARK


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1200553 said:


> HEY AJ nothing in TINLEY PARK


Thank you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK GUYS a LIttle FYI

Inside temp do hickey monitor readings are 

temp is 27 

Humidity is 86%

and Pressure has dropped 2973 from 3012 last night 8:00PMThumbs Up


happy plowing to all
MY PLOW IS STILL OFF DOWN HERE IN TP


----------



## snowman79

Went out this morning around 8 and mostly salted some walks and handicap spots. Just got off the phone with the boss looks like we will start making some rounds after lunch around 1pm. Sounds like a pretty steady snowfall throughout the day...Hope to pick up some hours since tomorrow I have classes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1200556 said:


> Thank you.


Hey AJ LOOKS like Pushin had to go to work this morning


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1200569 said:


> Hey AJ LOOKS like Pushin had to go to work this morning


Salted 2 lots. We didn't get nothing down here. Hope it changes back to snow overnight so we can out there!


----------



## hudsonplow

*Weater history*

Is ther a website that can tell me event history and how much snow fell. Would like to complete some invoices


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron were you out in Tinley at all. How is it sun is poking through in lansing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1200619 said:


> Ron were you out in Tinley at all. How is it sun is poking through in lansing


I did drive through there. With this sun poking out and cars driving on the lots, there is no worry at all.The little we had has melted. Put your feet up Russ, maybe a salt run tonight or tomorrow morning?


----------



## KMBertog

snow has tapered off here in Wheeling. Just gone done with salt run. Reloading the trucks now in case we need to head out again tonight or tomorrow a.m.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just playing on YouTube


----------



## NW Snow Removal

really hoping ice doesn't play too much of a role in today's event. we just salted everything that is open, because there was about 1/4 inch everywhere north of 1-80 about a 1/2 inch near i90 in palatine. As long as it's snow, we'll be happy. If we get a layer of ice. I will be sliding around, still happy, but not as happy as if it's snow.


----------



## CHICAGO SERVICE

Anything going to stick or become all ice?


----------



## CHICAGO SERVICE

*Mistakes were made*

Oops didnt come ot right new to this


----------



## SnowMatt13

Been snowing hard here at the border all morning.
haven't measured but easy 2 maybe 3 down already.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1200811 said:


> Been snowing hard here at the border all morning.
> haven't measured but easy 2 maybe 3 down already.


LUCKY!payup:waving:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What is it doing. Buddy called from new lenox and said that there is sleet crap coming down. But not much yet. A salt run is a must late tonight or in the morning for sure now.


----------



## Midwest Pond

really coming down in Mundelein right now


----------



## erkoehler

Full plow run almost done! Any its still coming down!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

really coming down up north. about 2 inches in lake zurich so far


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1200839 said:


> What is it doing. Buddy called from new lenox and said that there is sleet crap coming down. But not much yet. A salt run is a must late tonight or in the morning for sure now.


Russ we have been getting sleet and snow mix for about an hour or better. Seems like theres a lot of rain mixed in now.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Just turned ICY here in Rolling Meadows.


----------



## DJP2829

2" in Elgin near Rte.25 & I90


----------



## Midwest Pond

full run right now before sleet and mix comes


have fun and be safe!!!

.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Was snowing real heavy here, then turned to rain, and is melting everything. This sucks, I don't want to be monitoring this crap all night, just for salt.


----------



## metallihockey88

Only in chicago can you be shoveling snow in a tshirt in the rain in the middle of january lol. We got any hope for snow tonight?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1201060 said:


> Only in chicago can you be shoveling snow in a tshirt in the rain in the middle of january lol. We got any hope for snow tonight?


Hey Metal
next chance for snow according to the early news is thursday into friday you be getting some tonight up in skokie If I read the map correctly.I think I'll leave my plow off and wait it out or just wait til next season LOL:laughing:


----------



## snowman79

snowin like crazy here in marengo area.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone have an eye on whats happening in Oak Lawn and also around Midway? Someone has to be out that way


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How is it out in orland and Tinley area. How are the roads.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1201289 said:


> How is it out in orland and Tinley area. How are the roads.


wet kinda icy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

When are you guys going to go out and salt tonight.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I hate ice. we were thinking of salting btw midnight and 4am


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to do one lot now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salt is gonna get washed away. I would wait


----------



## R&R Yard Design

They want it


----------



## AJ 502

Went to to the store. It is super slick out. Except the main roads just slushy.
Im pretty good at walking and I was slipping at walgreens. Careful out there whoever is going out.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

They want it Ryan when you going out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R & R and Sully(And other south siders). It is HORRIBLE out there. Just hooked up the plow and I slide down my drive. Got 3 calls in the past 20 minutes asking for salt before daybreak. I am also hearing change back to snow around 3AM till 7 or 8AM, with 1-2 inches possible. Skilling actually mentioned this as well. Either way, EVERYBODY be careful out there. Its BAD!:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1201365 said:


> They want it Ryan when you going out.


Russ, I know I'm not Ryan, but I was planning on going out around 2ish. That also depends if we get this 1-2 inches later on!


----------



## KMBertog

snowing again in palatine at my place..... we have maybe 3/4 to 1" on the ground already.... haven't received the call about salt or plow just yet. temps are definitely falling. :salute:


----------



## plow3232

SullivanSeptic;1201346 said:


> Salt is gonna get washed away. I would wait


that's why I'm going to wait till it ends.


----------



## REAPER

Full run here plow and salt. Was in Elgin from 11AM till about 6:30PM and saw light snow, heavy snow, ice pellets and it was raining when I left. Still snowing here in McHenry and is about 4"-5" in the driveway. Back out early morn to finish. Thumbs Up

Lets hope this continues now for the month. I sent tls some pictures of how to park a truck. Maybe he will post them.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I want to see how my guy is just gonna drop salt on top of 2" of snow. I think it would be cheaper to send everyone out for a full run rather than triple salt.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain really isn't coming down hard enough to wash the salt away. With that said, phone is still ringing and now my restaurant/bar wants salt ASAP. So have a good night guys, off to salt and than a quick nap!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not sure when we r going out yet. I'm putting kids to bed then I'm gonna take a ride and check some stuff


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's slick


----------



## AJ 502

This is unique. http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/2165881827.html

Got a call to go out early morning expecting it to be between 3/4 - 5am. Unless things change.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Aj call me.708-670-8504


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah just went out side and it's wet and icy but no snow falling.... hummmm weird...

tho it's funny got a call to go out at 930 at 820 when i was on my way to work...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

where are you guy's getting all this snow from??? it's 35.5 here in lockport 34.7 in Joliet and rain.....:crying:


----------



## mikeitu7

Still raining, was out in Burbank all the side streets were slick. City trucks out salting all the main roads. Just hope I get the call to spread the salt thats in my vbox.
Reliable its not our turn, it looks like its hitting more on the north side than the south


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1201505 said:


> Aj call me.708-670-8504


Thanks for the heads up. You are an outstanding person! Hopefully we all can come together like this on this site and help each other out.
Thanks again. AJ.


----------



## Midwest Pond

According to Skilling Weds night/ Thursday 3-4" for everyone, higher total South


.


----------



## AJ 502

Midwest Pond;1201601 said:


> According to Skilling Weds night/ Thursday 3-4" for everyone, higher total South
> .


I hope. Thanks for the update. It would be nice to go on a 12 - 18 hour run or more!
All this slush, ice and looking out the window at the snow makes wonder when we will get our turn this season.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

iv got a a half inch here in highland park im not seeing plowing tonight maybe only a full salt run!


----------



## erkoehler

Time for the first ebling work out!


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1201748 said:


> Time for the first ebling work out!


You guys getting a full 2nd run in tonight ?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Can't find more than a half inch south of I 90. Ugg


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1201748 said:


> Time for the first ebling work out!


so it finely came in huh... Nice video's please....lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1201601 said:


> According to Skilling Weds night/ Thursday 3-4" for everyone, higher total South
> 
> .


not holding Breath....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

36 out and Salting. Priceless


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1201767 said:


> 36 out and Salting. Priceless


nice....


----------



## erkoehler

Yes a second run.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1201767 said:


> 36 out and Salting. Priceless


Other than falling on my a$$, got a full salt run in. Glad it was dark and nobody around to see my big a$$ go down. OUCH!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No wonder why the truck shook earlier


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I saw u fall from bridgeview. Ur big tall head was blocking the moon all night.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1201874 said:


> No wonder why the truck shook earlier


Yup, that was me. No need to check those U-Joints!:laughing:


SullivanSeptic;1201880 said:


> I saw u fall from bridgeview. Ur big tall head was blocking the moon all night.


Come on, you were in Alsip. (Thats a little closer)!


----------



## the new boss 92

awsome morning, everything was going good till i went out to start my truck and the ******* pos didnt start. get home and it starts right up. 3 word for this truck, POS


----------



## Midwest Pond

what a beautiful 3/4 inch crunchy frozen glaze over the snow...... its messing with my dogs, they don't know how to walk on this...lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1201963 said:


> what a beautiful 3/4 inch crunchy frozen glaze over the snow...... its messing with my dogs, they don't know how to walk on this...lol


That is funny. They think the top later of snow and ice will hold them then as they swift there weight they go through. Its funny to see!

At work in Burr Ridge and its snowing pretty good. Ground is actually covered. Funny cause the radar is completely empty. Made a call to Oak Forest and was told the same thing. Just some F.Y.I.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1201748 said:


> Time for the first ebling work out!


Well???

John Dee has a good outlook!Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I got a full nights work the wet snow was nice very controlable. Got my accounts done in record time!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man nobody talks on this site anymore at all.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1202230 said:


> Man nobody talks on this site anymore at all.


Plenty of talk just gotta be on the forum 24/7 as all **** chat gets banished within like 15minl


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1202233 said:


> Plenty of talk just gotta be on the forum 24/7 as all **** chat gets banished within like 15minl


You called it! I haven't forgot about the picture of the horns. I will post soon. Better talk weather now, gonna maybe snow tomorrow night or Thursday?


----------



## metallihockey88

AJ 502;1201588 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. You are an outstanding person! Hopefully we all can come together like this on this site and help each other out.
> Thanks again. AJ.


That should be the name of the game on here. I know I've gotten a lot of help on here and have done my best to help other guys out on here. Hopefully the boss can cut us a little slack so everyone can calm down and get this thread rolling again. Has been a great thread and invaluble resource on snowy nights for many people that need a lil help in the past


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well the new 6.7 Ford got a work out last night into this am. Hit a stupid trench drain in a parking lot last night, when the plow tripped it destroyed my pro wings. I have them at the welder now to have them fixed and beefed up a tad.
I was surprised at how much snow kept falling last night. It seemed as soon as we cleaned a row off and came back around it was covered again. VERY heavy snow/slush but fun non the less.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I went out at 3am to clear my lots. Snow was icy, crunchy & heavy. Kept tripping the plow like crazy on long passes. I had to be real careful... So is the verdict Thursday Evening for the next snow?


----------



## metallihockey88

Tim where are you? We need your weather reports


----------



## DistinctiveDave

metallihockey88;1202326 said:


> That should be the name of the game on here. I know I've gotten a lot of help on here and have done my best to help other guys out on here. Hopefully the boss can cut us a little slack so everyone can calm down and get this thread rolling again. Has been a great thread and invaluble resource on snowy nights for many people that need a lil help in the past


Thats for sure, now I need more salt. Planning on trucking it in tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

had two full runs, 1 yesterday late afternnon and then cleaned up the frozen crap today............ made them all real pretty!


Channel 5 has Weds/Thursday missing us.

.


----------



## dlcs

Looking like several more events are possible in the next week or so. Sun/Mon with the most and best chances. Yesterday and last night wasa great, we had 6 or 7' out here. 3 full plowings in on most properties, I love those long drawn out storms. Lets have another.:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1202230 said:


> Man nobody talks on this site anymore at all.


You watch Skilling? He had Lansing down for 1.5 inches of lake effect snow overnight. I hope so. I'm only a few miles north on Cicero, so maybe I'll be in on that!


----------



## Midwest Pond

dlcs;1202616 said:


> Looking like several more events are possible in the next week or so. Sun/Mon with the most and best chances. Yesterday and last night wasa great, we had 6 or 7' out here. 3 full plowings in on most properties, I love those long drawn out storms. Lets have another.:bluebounc


agreed....... gave plenty of time to clean everyone up...... congrats on the 3 passes

.


----------



## Bird21

Awesome event a double billing, got plenty of standby time on our picky clients who were fearing the worst. 24 hours straight and a lot of salt today and tonight. Next.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Over night I don't think so. We have to salt later tonight so I think it should melt off.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We are going out salting at 2am. Lots are getting really slick. All we got is a salting so far. Really would like to get at least one more push in january.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Sooo much ice everywhere around town. Freezing drizzle needs too much salt. Other pwoples Seasonals are looking unsalted right now. We are gonna be salting tonight. Its slick and wet and freezing up. More ice. Great.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yes ice great. More salt then I care to use. We salted heavy in the morning and going out later after midnight to salt everything again including walks.


----------



## AJ 502

Good Morning Gentleman. Just got in. 11 am to 3 am. Got really cold the last few hours and very windy. Salt is just resting on the ice. Maybe all the morning traffic will activate it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Did you get mstteson


----------



## AJ 502

Never made it down there. Crystal Lake, Schaumburg, Barrington, Hanover, Hoffman, Arlington Heights, Lake Cook rd & 294, Crestwood, Bridgeview, Chicago Ridge. 187 miles in the 1st truck. 44 in the 2nd.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good 1/8 inch of ice on everything down here.


----------



## AJ 502

When I left Crestwood last it was a sheet except by the store fronts. Salt just bounced and rolled.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep tuck and roll baby.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Still out salting. Lots of ice. But this snow slicer salt activates instantly. I love it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I was in my toolbox during the snowstorm now I can't get into it boy do I hope the lock is just frozen
It looks like something may have struck the cylinder. I was not happy trying to get my addiative this morning for the diesel!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1203203 said:


> I was in my toolbox during the snowstorm now I can't get into it boy do I hope the lock is just frozen
> It looks like something may have struck the cylinder. I was not happy trying to get my addiative this morning for the diesel!


try some heat and then some alcohol in a syringe should stop the freeze


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt run this morning. Easy money!payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PabstBlueRibbon;1203203 said:


> I was in my toolbox during the snowstorm now I can't get into it boy do I hope the lock is just frozen
> It looks like something may have struck the cylinder. I was not happy trying to get my addiative this morning for the diesel!


Just do what I always do. Get a bigger hammer!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1203243 said:


> Just do what I always do. Get a bigger hammer!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1203242 said:


> Full salt run this morning. Easy money!payup


Yes sir. But i had some serious ice on the North side of all my buildings.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

SullivanSeptic;1203243 said:


> Just do what I always do. Get a bigger hammer!


It likes like someone got it with a hammer and screw driver. If its not frozen ill be filing a police report


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1203278 said:


> It likes like someone got it with a hammer and screw driver. If its not frozen ill be filing a police report


ah just get full coverage insurance and then install the james bond alarm system....

when they try to break in just look 50 yards away and they will be lying on the ground...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dfdsuperduty

so much for the 1.5" in lansing.... maybe he was talking about ice


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dfdsuperduty;1203290 said:


> so much for the 1.5" in lansing.... maybe he was talking about ice


I'm so envious of you guy's for having work....:crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

HOLY $h!T the radar is blowing up with returns. Lets hope for a quick inch or two!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell its fine with me. How much are going to get from the stuff in Iowa. We were going to the midam but who knows now.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1203289 said:


> ah just get full coverage insurance and then install the james bond alarm system....
> 
> when they try to break in just look 50 yards away and they will be lying on the ground...:laughing::laughing:


Only reason I will file is the neighbors had some items stolen the other day.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Snowing a little bit out here in the West. Dusting enough to hide all the ice under foot.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Olddog just texted me from Downers Grove. He said big flakes coming down pretty good!


----------



## KMBertog

Full salt run this morning at 4:00.... lots of ice out there. Phone has been ringing some property managers and HOA accounts want additional service. Still have two or 3 trucks and a couple sidewalk/driveway crews out putting chemical down.


----------



## dlcs

Full salt run this morning here too. Where did that oen come from? Do you guys think the wx guessers are right about to ights snow going south, I'm feelign that it will pull back north. I'm ready.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who knows? The guessers have been wrong ALL year. Radar looks like it wants to come north, but it also looked like we were gonna get some snow about an hour ago.


----------



## the new boss 92

trucks fixed finally after lots of swearing and throwing things she back up and running, bring it mother nature!

ahhh and my earlier b-day present is getting picked up at cabelas tonight. ahhhhhhh im relieved right now might do some jumping jacks.


----------



## AJ 502

Slippery! http://southtownstar.suntimes.com/news/3374171-418/percent-icy-related-tuesday-hip.html


----------



## Bartlett_2

The sun popped out and finally is melting off the extra ice. I haven't seen so many icy lots before! Even wally world & target were an ice sheet. My lots were fine of course...


----------



## crazyskier537

Wow, tuesday was a disaster for me. Ran out of salt, and the places I did salt, got around 100lbs for a small driveway around 10x 14'. Lots of rock salt. I usually do around 20lbs after a snowstorm to get the excess off.

Now theres half an inch of ice here, and it's gunna snow. I'm going to buy chains for my ariens tommarow, otherwise I will get NO traction. on this stuff. I also have HUGE puddles around 3" deep, all frozen, on walks, driveways, and even near the steps.:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reliable Snow and Ice;1203236 said:


> try some heat and then some alcohol in a syringe should stop the freeze


ive done that before, but still had a hangover.....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

so whats the verdict on tonight/tomorrow for south east crook county and northwest indiana


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like nothing for south side. I wish we had something coming.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

so much for skillet heads 10-12" by weeks end for this week


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sully 
Only thing coming is more of the same no snow ,no extra moola,more BILLS and more HEADACHES :realmad:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dfdsuperduty;1204427 said:


> so much for skillet heads 10-12" by weeks end for this week


he just like's to get us all up in arm's just to see us :crying: later


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

wow the last few days have been a nightmare!!!! some of my accounts got salted 3 full times went through 2 skids of calicim and 13 tons of rock!!!:realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Time to buy more.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing on the in to work. Lets hope they called it wrong again and it comes north!


----------



## brianbrich1

Just watched the weather...Its just gonna spit some flurries at us...good day to take the six wheeler and get some salt


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and let the cold begin.... 3 to 7 below zero this afternoon with wind chills to 10 to 25 below with wind up too 25mph....


----------



## KMBertog

anyone going to mid-am at navy pier today? gonna be a little chilly outside!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1204449 said:


> Hey Sully
> Only thing coming is more of the same no snow ,no extra moola,more BILLS and more HEADACHES :realmad:


More bills and more headaches for sure. I swear the bills keep coming in but I'm not buying much product right now. Really annoying! We either need it to snow a lot or get warm so I can get back to digging septics. I hate this in between weather


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I got the swim trunks on guys!


----------



## SnowMatt13

light snow tomorrow night?

Maybe a salting? 
2 degrees may not make the salt work so well.....


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

burtog i totally forgot about MIDAM!! alot of companies pulled out of it I know shemins wont be there they are all in baltimore for a salemeeting


----------



## NW Snow Removal

ptllandscapeIL;1204545 said:


> wow the last few days have been a nightmare!!!! some of my accounts got salted 3 full times went through 2 skids of calicim and 13 tons of rock!!!:realmad:


had to do what we had to do. The water content was out of this world. We essentially had to melt off 3-5 inches of snow with just salt since the rain condensed everything into a slush half inch. It was a lot of ice, but we did what we had to do. 3 saltings, for what could have been 5 inches is not too bad in the long run.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

NW snow

I totally agree

thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1204770 said:


> More bills and more headaches for sure. I swear the bills keep coming in but I'm not buying much product right now. Really annoying! We either need it to snow a lot or get warm so I can get back to digging septics. I hate this in between weather


Yes sully i know what ya mean.We deffinatly need more snow and the weather is finally cooperating at least for cold. Now we need moisture for the white stuff. This year has been a expensive bust out so far. Begining of season ----plow motor went out,--A frame rusted and broke where mounting bolt attaches to plow purchased new one rusted to bad to repair.Now starter,alt and battery goin out as well as positive cable replaced today !!!!! :crying: WHAT NEXT????
PLEASE LET IT SNOW


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ATTENTION !!! ATTENTION!!! 

Looking for a new positive report of snow from OLDDOGG or TLS please !!!!
Whats the rest of JAN and FEB hold for US ---------------Answers anyone

Man WE Need SOME SNOW 

Please a little snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Where did this snow come from??? It is snowing pretty good here is Des Plaines. Nothing on the radar? Any one else


----------



## Lunarlandscape

The pavement is covered, and so are the cars in my driveway? WTF


----------



## metallihockey88

Any good new for Friday night or just a salt run at best?


----------



## snowguys

Salt run tonight


----------



## WilliamOak

Dusting here in Cary and you could barely call it that


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1205046 said:


> burtog i totally forgot about MIDAM!! alot of companies pulled out of it I know shemins wont be there they are all in baltimore for a salemeeting


didn't miss much. a lot of nurseries there from out of state..... michigan, washington, oregon...... i know people attend from out of state but why on earth would i pay to get plant material from 2,500 miles away and pay the freight 

basically we went... walked the floor.... talked with vendors we already deal with and then found some lunch and then hit the  :laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

i wish i still lived in northwest montana.... the first year i was there we got 400 inches of snow. too bad i wasn't plowing out there then.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I thought it was gonna be cold today? Hey, they finally got something right!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1205817 said:


> ATTENTION !!! ATTENTION!!!
> 
> Looking for a new positive report of snow from OLDDOGG or TLS please !!!!
> Whats the rest of JAN and FEB hold for US ---------------Answers anyone
> 
> Man WE Need SOME SNOW
> 
> Please a little snow dance:bluebounc:bluebounc:


the snow is over for this year.... maybe next year will be better.... Thank's for playing...


----------



## KMBertog

too cold to snow now boys...... at least it's friday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping for a dusting tonight. Warm front coming through tonight may touch off a snow shower. Lets hope so. Better than nothing! Long range forecast not looking good either. At least we had December!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Reliable Snow and Ice;1206219 said:


> the snow is over for this year.... maybe next year will be better.... Thank's for playing...


Way to think positive.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1206219 said:


> the snow is over for this year.... maybe next year will be better.... Thank's for playing...


OK Good deal I'LL take the plow off the Deere I have and put the mower deck back on being I got the plow off the truck still.

OH yeah Reliable start fillin the pool and I'll be over with a case of Corona's and RITA"SThumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

Its cold out there. My cigarette smoke turns into a frozen cloud and floats away.

I drove to Villa Park via Lombard. Alot of Nasty Icy parking lots. A dry cleaner had at least an 1" of clear ice on it. When it warms up salt will melt it and it will just re-freeze. More salt runs for everyone.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its stupid cold out. My Allison Trans was frozen this morning. No reverse or forward gears except 5th. My turner showed trouble codes of A,B,C solenoid stuck. Got it into the shop in the heat and now its working. But thats cold when it freezes my trans.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1206457 said:


> Its stupid cold out. My Allison Trans was frozen this morning. No reverse or forward gears except 5th. My turner showed trouble codes of A,B,C solenoid stuck. Got it into the shop in the heat and now its working. But thats cold when it freezes my trans.


Hey Sullivan a buddy of mine said to try some of that Lucas trans treatment. he said that will help with that issue .He rebuilds trans at his house for about the last 18 + yrs used to have his own shop.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1206426 said:


> Well OLDOGG at least you'll have some time to clean the rig and POLISH the H O R N S for the car show next month LOL


truck is already WARMING up from the COLD WEATHER we are having in NORTHERN ILL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1206477 said:


> truck is already WARMING up from the COLD WEATHER we are having in NORTHERN ILL


Pat, can you take a picture of you dunking a basketball on that hoop please. I need a good laugh!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1206480 said:


> Pat, can you take a picture of you dunking a basketball on that hoop please. I need a good laugh!


Hey Sully he can dunk it. Just pull truck up and stand in the bed...............lol


----------



## Bird21

Well mabey someone is reporting your posts and then they would get deleted, who knows. 

All I know is this winter seems to be all for the East Coast, and the mountains of Wyoming. My riding buds live in Centenial and they just got 2-3' of it and keep calling me to get there. If it is not snowing this week I am outta here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1206480 said:


> Pat, can you take a picture of you dunking a basketball on that hoop please. I need a good laugh!


I'm sorry sullly but that would be off topic if I did such a thing with a basketball.

Now i if was to use a SNOWBALL, that would be more on topic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1206515 said:


> Well mabey someone is reporting your posts and then they would get deleted, who knows.
> 
> All I know is this winter seems to be all for the East Coast, and the mountains of Wyoming. My riding buds live in Centenial and they just got 2-3' of it and keep calling me to get there. If it is not snowing this week I am outta here.


dont forget down south as had plenty too...


----------



## dieseld

Olddog, your posts are definitely MAKING ME LAUGH, as I sit indoors, due to the COLD WEATHER and lack of SNOW.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I watched Skilling at noon but there was nothing good to hear, and I'm tired of hearing him tell me the temperature of the Bear game in 1941 was 25 degrees..... i dont give a *#@&! 

Get me snow Skilling.

.


----------



## brianbrich1

Are we going to get a salt run, push of snow or nothing tonight? I am seeing maybe 1" max?


----------



## Midwest Pond

yes brian, there is a shot at up to an inch according to the local stations

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea but salt won't do anything at the temps


----------



## NW Snow Removal

about a half inch tonight. hoping for more. temps will almost get into the 20s on saturday.


----------



## DJP2829

Time to blend salt with calcium. We use 1-2 scoops of calcium per 50 lb. Bag of rock salt, does the trick


----------



## Midwest Pond

was there any long range forecasts showing anything promising?


----------



## KMBertog

possible salt run tonight it looks like. not getting hopes too high yet though. wish the temps were a warmer though so the salt will burn.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

is tonight going to be the coldest or tomorrow ?? right now it's minus 1 here


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1206910 said:


> possible salt run tonight it looks like. not getting hopes too high yet though. wish the temps were a warmer though so the salt will burn.


i thought some one had said beet juice...works good


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have the purple snow slicer. Supposed to work below zero. I guess we will find out if we go out tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well my yellow is white and it works below zero also! I thinks its a long shot for this snow tonight. Skilling said a dusting to 1 inch?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's yellow because you pee on it. You know it doesn't make it work betterr!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It does. It warms it up! On a serious note, if we get a dusting or so, I may actually plow it. I think it would be better than dropping a couple tons of salt!


----------



## erkoehler

It's going to be virtually pointless to salt overnight, I'll be waiting till sun up!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The guessers said snow won't even start till after 3 or 4 AM. With the way they have been this year, it will be here at midnight or at 9AM tomorrow morning!


----------



## dlcs

Snowing here right now. Thumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog

Reliable Snow and Ice;1207054 said:


> i thought some one had said beet juice...works good


beet juice is a waste of time and money and ruins your equipment.


----------



## AJ 502

Just wondering. Where the heck does anyone get Beet Juice? I grew up in Colorado & there was tons of sugar factories. I have not seen or heard of any Sugar Factories here.
You guys talk to DOGG over in Hawaii or something? The local Jewel, Dominicks or Butera, Food 4Less dont have it. Let me know Please.


----------



## KMBertog

AJ 502;1207323 said:


> Just wondering. Where the heck does anyone get Beet Juice? I grew up in Colorado & there was tons of sugar factories. I have not seen or heard of any Sugar Factories here.
> You guys talk to DOGG over in Hawaii or something? The local Jewel, Dominicks or Butera, Food 4Less dont have it. Let me know Please.


we thought about it for the environmental benefits, but decided no way.... it's sticky, it smells, tracks inside on tile and carpet creating mold and fungus.... not to mention it needs to be constantly agitated and can clog the jets on the sprayer boom.

we have been experimenting with sulli eco brine as well as a couple others... this is our first year running liquid out of one of our trucks so still experimenting, but no way to beet juice. plus it doesn't work at very low temps.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey Aj whats the temp out by you being your out west alot colder or about same as here it's 4 here in T/P and Humidity outside is only 58%


----------



## AJ 502

I came from New Lenox about 9:15 and it was the same as here and where you are.
Sidenote - Carl Sandburg (CS) has some great wrestlers, Via Tinley Park Bulldogs Youth wrestling.
It is still really cold here!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It was 1 here in lansing at 1030 now its 4


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1207343 said:


> It was 1 here in lansing at 1030 now its 4


Man! That is crazy. Rock 15 degrees. Brown if not frozen in the pile about the same.
Otherwise it just drops, jumps, flops and rolls on the ice til someone rolls over it with their car and activates it.

Purple minus something and the lot will turn to water but then freeze and turn to clear ice. Like an ice arena. Not the normal white ice.

I think we get more salt runs from the purple.


----------



## AJ 502

Whats going on D-Mac? Hows the pour situation? Anybody going?
It is cold. I can only imagine indoors.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Aj was just over by crestwood and back lot by KOHLS off 83 looked like a sheet of clear glass as well as the target store almost the entire far lot closer to 83 not the store.Over there was clean with a little gloss


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207351 said:


> Whats going on D-Mac? Hows the pour situation? Anybody going?
> It is cold. I can only imagine indoors.


nothing at all AJ not a one just had to replace my fricken stater,alt,battery maybe and belt


----------



## AJ 502

Portillos 83? 132nd & Cicero?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207357 said:


> Portillos 83? 132nd & Cicero?


Yah Portillos 83 that stripmall just west of that entrance is one for OTB crestwood


----------



## AJ 502

Do we work for the same guys? I was just there the other night. Unless you take care of the guy by all the theaters. Do you drive the Volvo Loader?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AJ 502;1207360 said:


> Do we work for the same guys? I was just there the other night. Unless you take care of the guy by all the theaters. Do you drive the Volvo Loader?


nope just was drivin by after dinner with the wife tonight but I will have the OTB next year in crestwood as well as Six chilies


----------



## AJ 502

I have seen in other threads about GTG. get-2gethers.

2 weeks from now if we can get everyone for a night including wives, girlfriends, someone you know OR a "Significant Other". IF U WANT TO BRING SOMEONE!!!!
From Illinois Weather. I think I can supply a 1 hour Open bar for us.
We all need to consider a Central appropriate place. Time ,travel, time, and WEATHER. Hotel if needed.
Give your input.


----------



## AJ 502

Pool Table Mandatory!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey Aj your post are in both threads???? Also goin to bed talk later on


----------



## mikeitu7

Out salting in Frankfort everything has light dusting where there is no salt residue


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

AJ 502;1207370 said:


> I have seen in other threads about GTG. get-2gethers.
> 
> 2 weeks from now if we can get everyone for a night including wives, girlfriends, someone you know OR a "Significant Other". IF U WANT TO BRING SOMEONE!!!!
> From Illinois Weather. I think I can supply a 1 hour Open bar for us.
> We all need to consider a Central appropriate place. Time ,travel, time, and WEATHER. Hotel if needed.
> Give your input.


can I bring my plowin buddy??


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey it warmed up.... it's up to 9 now...:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing good now. Ground is COVERED. Can't tell how much from the bedroom but theres enough to go make some money!payup


----------



## dfdsuperduty

woke up this mornin to drain the little guy and looked out side :crying::crying: last night when I went to bed there was only a 20% chance and now this i need to be a weatherman


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice fluffy snow, more maybe monday


----------



## NW Snow Removal

rooting for the temperature to rise.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

or the sun...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just got back from saltin a couple that needed. Man it still fricken cold out!! 11 at 8:50 in T/P and just A LITTLE F Y I Cuaght the tail end of Morning news and local Weather They said just what OLDDOGG said next week warmer air and temps coming back to normal for this time of year as well as moisture from south comin up to add to the saturation rate Next week So maybe some more SNOW !!!!!


----------



## KMBertog

just finished salt run... still snowing pretty good here in palatine. i think it's supposed to stop soon though.


----------



## KMBertog

Reliable Snow and Ice;1207411 said:


> can I bring my plowin buddy??


Of course you can! Plowin' buddy will help us pick up chicks!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1207411 said:


> can I bring my plowin buddy??


Oh yah bring him along he looks like he could drink me under the Table :laughing: Ok Let me refrase that drink under the table LOL


----------



## NW Snow Removal

looks like up to another half inch until 1pm.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Does anyone know where I can get some snow slicer to try out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Russ, I sent u a text


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1207411 said:


> can I bring my plowin buddy??


awwww cute little dog!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1207683 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some snow slicer to try out.


I know a place. We will have to do it at night so nobody will see us. Oh and shhhhhh, don't tell Sully!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So how did everyone do this morning? We got a full salt run in. All went well. Hoping for a pushable snow on Monday. Anyone have any insight on mondays possibilities?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1208245 said:


> So how did everyone do this morning? We got a full salt run in. All went well. Hoping for a pushable snow on Monday. Anyone have any insight on mondays possibilities?


nothing pushable


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1208245 said:


> So how did everyone do this morning? We got a full salt run in. All went well. Hoping for a pushable snow on Monday. Anyone have any insight on mondays possibilities?


Great morning. Actually pushed a few lots and also did a full salt run. Have to salt a bar tomorrow morning before the game. Ask me its a waste, but I'll do whatever they want. They sign the checks!

As for Monday's snow, olddog summed it up!:crying:


----------



## KMBertog

we ran salt this a.m. full bore... the way it was coming down, i thought maybe we might have to plow some of our picky accounts.... but sun came out and helped melt some of it after we were done. 

i didn't have my normal route this morning......... i had to take our only liquid truck to the HOA who wants the liquid... i hope my 2 5/3 banks and the office complex i do normally was done, lol


----------



## KMBertog

here was my salt rig this morning.... i don't normally drive this truck but the foreman who normally runs this crew is gone.. 300 gallon liquid tank on the bed.


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1207375 said:


> hey Aj your post are in both threads???? Also goin to bed talk later on


I added the last 2 in here in case someone doesnt go to the other thread.


----------



## DJP2829

Hey guys, I'm downtown and it is coming down hard. Have to love the lake. Any snow in Bensenville or Arlington Heights?


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Des Plaines, it is coming down pretty good. About a coating now, but it is comming down pretty good.


----------



## snowguys

Bensenville got like a dusting


----------



## DJP2829

Thanks guys


----------



## metallihockey88

1/2in of nice fluff down in skokie and still snowin lightly


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1208914 said:


> 1/2in of nice fluff down in skokie and still snowin lightly


how are you getting so lucky...


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down heavy on 94 around deerfield


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know where I can get a ton of salt in Naperville or close by


----------



## 1olddogtwo

even STL getting screwed today...



WHAT A DIFFERENCE 24 HOURS CAN MAKE. YESTERDAY AT THIS TIME IT
APPEARED THAT PORTIONS OF THE CWA WOULD SEE A SOLID ADVISORY
CRITERIA SNOWFALL TODAY WITH A BAND OF 3-5 INCHES FROM CENTRAL MO
INTO SW IL. THERE HAS BEEN A RATHER RADICAL CHANGE AS VIRTUALLY
NOTHING IN THE MODEL GUIDANCE SUPPORTS THIS TYPE OF EVENT ANYMORE.


----------



## Propony

Snowing hard here in Palatine and covering quickly......


----------



## Propony

Noaa =

main focus is with lake effect snow for portions of northwest
indiana and northeast illinois early this morning.

Complicated forecast this morning as lake effect snow showers
which have moved through portions of indiana early this
morning...will continue to push across lake and cook counties in
illinois through the next couple of hours. Anticipate these
showers to be brief...only about one to two hours...as lake effect
snow is associated with one main convergent band.
Although...within this time frame snow will come down heavy at
times with vis being reduced significantly as well as snow quickly
accumulating on area roads and highways. Overall snowfall of one
to three inches will be possible with some locally higher amounts
before the snow ends.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

nice little surprise event. got the call from the weather guy at 4am. downtown areas got around 2 inches :redbounce, the inner 294 area got a nice little 1/4-1/2 inch of light fluffy lake effect. south of 55 & 294 was iffy, residual salt worked well, but a dusting did occur on untreated surfaces.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Old dogg what is your prediction for tomorrow as you seem to be accurte than the weather man


----------



## 1olddogtwo

remember last Monday,.... salt run looks doable , maybe some frezzing rain down on the southside.....looking like maybe a clipper system late week/weekend


----------



## 1olddogtwo

did the bears play today??

hope is not lost yet.....


----------



## swtiih

1olddogtwo;1209887 said:


> did the bears play today??
> 
> hope is not lost yet.....


That game was painful


----------



## Midwest Pond

there were two Robins on a tree outside my house today....... either they were very lost, or a sign of an early spring

.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I am seeing 40% chance on the freezing crap I really do hate that stuff


----------



## SnowMatt13

That's what they called it (Bears)

Doctors determined it was Cutlers ego and pride that were damaged.


----------



## erkoehler

So do you think us northerners will be pushing tomorrow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Where's this coming from? Snowing lightly now. Haven't watch the weather all day. Maybe I should have!


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing in Bloomingdale, but radar showing some returns.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Very light dusting tonight. Nothing to worry about


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So weather looks like its gonna calm down until saturday. I'm hoping for at least on more salt run this month. One more would make January a pretty decent month for us


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Koehler. Have you posted any pics of ebling yet?


----------



## KMBertog

coming down at a good clip right now in palatine. looks like salt run in a.m. payup

i'm fine with it! we are finally unloading the last of the semi loads of lousy salt we got delivered last time... awful brown color from who knows what mine it came from...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I heard the same thing from a few friends of mine. Horrible salt with a brown rusty color. They said they had to drop an extreme amount to get it to work


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1210385 said:


> I heard the same thing from a few friends of mine. Horrible salt with a brown rusty color. They said they had to drop an extreme amount to get it to work


EXACTLY! Have had to drop much more than normal to even cover appropriately. And it seems to just hit the spreader and almost explode rather than stay in tact. I was told it was from a mine in Tennessee.... I don't know the truth to that, but UGH.

It's brown/rusty and very heavy and it seems wet.... We keep it all in a very nice bin and it is just gross. I hope when we get the next couple of truckloads that we will get something else from our supplier(s).


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

that brown stuff is crap! its soooo fine then I went to lawngurus place on north ave and grab there salt WAS AWESOME! big peieces and pure white best salt all year
word is central salt is out of salt


----------



## KMBertog

ptllandscapeIL;1210397 said:


> that brown stuff is crap! its soooo fine then I went to lawngurus place on north ave and grab there salt WAS AWESOME! big peieces and pure white best salt all year
> word is central salt is out of salt


We don't buy from Central Salt. So if they're out, I'm sorry :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Way too early to be out of salt. That would really ruin some peoples days


----------



## ptllandscapeIL

hahah no im just saying I buy mine elsewhere but i guess there out of salt and buying it form someone else and selling it as there salt, but that brown crap is what im finding all over that salt i had saturday was liek bagged ice-o-way but bulk i loved it lasted way longer and you could actually see it layin in the roadway


----------



## snowguys

ptllandscapeIL;1210397 said:


> that brown stuff is crap! its soooo fine then I went to lawngurus place on north ave and grab there salt WAS AWESOME! big peieces and pure white best salt all year
> word is central salt is out of salt


Where is that place at? Or the name of it? And if you don't mind how much?


----------



## erkoehler

Dusting here in Bloomingdale. Wish it would either accumulate or wait till later.


----------



## mikeitu7

Tinley park area is coming down hard at times.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

In new lenox and its snowin good. Loading salt now for a nice full run


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New lenox, mokena, frankfort, orland park are all pushable snow for us


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like there were heavier bands to the south. We got maybe 1/2 inch.


----------



## WilliamOak

Just dusted maybe 1/2" off my truck, shoulda left last night for the 3 hr drive to school instead of this morning for my 8am class..


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1210478 said:


> Just dusted maybe 1/2" off my truck, shoulda left last night for the 3 hr drive to school instead of this morning for my 8am class..


Yep! Thanks for the help last week.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1210482 said:


> Yep! Thanks for the help last week.


Glad to help! I got pics and a couple videos if you want me to send them to ya


----------



## erkoehler

Sure!

................


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

half inch in lockport.... it snow cause i took my blade off


----------



## NW Snow Removal

4 breakdowns will help wake u up. Sheesh. Glad we got the replacements on the lots. An inch pretty much south of 123rd street. North of There half an inch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well it was more then what i thought we would get....last night it looked to be a salt run. The snow was more dense then what i thought it would be. hell i didn't even have my plow ready, i had to go to work and pick it up....

note to self: spent a few more minutes checking the weather as oppose to seconds..


----------



## dfdsuperduty

salted everything 2x's this morning and 0 complaints just did another drive by and the lots are wet with puddles


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1210467 said:


> New lenox, mokena, frankfort, orland park are all pushable snow for us


Plowed everybody! What a nice surprise. Thumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salted lots only less then an inch.


----------



## mikeitu7

R&r did you find out where to get some snow slicer? I just might try it out see how it is, let me know. Thanks


----------



## NW Snow Removal

SullivanSeptic;1210406 said:


> Way too early to be out of salt. That would really ruin some peoples days


I just drove by today; their big ass pile in lemont is on life support, but it appears they have several barges in stock that they are unloading.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

12 barges are on there way there from the lake.


----------



## 84deisel

centrals got 22,000 tons in chicago and it is real nice.


----------



## KMBertog

we rolled the trucks out at 4:30 for salt run this morning... only 1/2 inch or so up here northern cook co.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1211088 said:


> Salted lots only less then an inch.


that was my thinking, they wanted a plow, who am i to complain...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1211272 said:


> 12 barges are on there way there from the lake.


we picked up 4 truck loads of that this afternoon


----------



## the new boss 92

do we have any snow come in here in the next week or two or can i trade my truck in?


----------



## nevrnf

nothing pushable that i have seen. This winter has sucked for pushable snows.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There are guys out doing condos today with only an 1/2 inch out there.


----------



## Midwest Pond

A few more weeks and I can start working everyday...... I'm ready for Spring

.


----------



## the new boss 92

so am i midwest, you get any better at flying the helicopter or did the batterys run out? lol


----------



## WilliamOak

Bring on spring clean ups!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the new boss 92;1212299 said:


> do we have any snow come in here in the next week or two or can i trade my truck in?


What the **** are you gonna get for a 92 rust bucket?


----------



## Midwest Pond

the new boss 92;1212443 said:


> so am i midwest, you get any better at flying the helicopter or did the batterys run out? lol


I have a charger and rechargable batteries....... I got really good at it, haven't mastered flying it blind around corners yet.....lol

YET!!!!!!!
.


----------



## erkoehler

Is it safe to go north snowmobiling friday thru monday?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey EK I would think so just saw the early news and we got a possible chance for flurries on friday and sat but that is about it then next week back down to really cold artic air for all next week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1212490 said:


> Is it safe to go north snowmobiling friday thru monday?


Leave now and be back before the weekend. Just in case it snows and beat the weekend rush!


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1212299 said:


> do we have any snow come in here in the next week or two or can i trade my truck in?


Haha trade it in? That thing should be condemned lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1212490 said:


> Is it safe to go north snowmobiling friday thru monday?


just be back by tuesday, thats all im saying.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1212647 said:


> just be back by tuesday, thats all im saying.....


Oh come on! You have to elaborate more than that. You can't just throw that out there and say nothing else


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1212647 said:


> just be back by tuesday, thats all im saying.....


You two got a date or somethin? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1213376 said:


> Oh come on! You have to elaborate more than that. You can't just throw that out there and say nothing else


lets put like it this; At work, NO ONE will make a bet with me and i mean no one unless they feel they have a very UNFAIR feeling of winning over me. I had to name the day within reason with a min amount of snow.

between 5 guys,I stand to make 50.00 or lose 200.00, If i lose, its only some of their money i've won this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1213394 said:


> You two got a date or somethin? Lol


yes i do with a pretty lady. She's never on time and been teasing me all season long. I keep begging her to come by and she keeps blowing me off. She perfer's to go down south or hang's to the right with tls22. Right now she's promising to stop by on tuesday so we can plow her before her old man winter comes chasing her down behind her. Her name is White Gold


----------



## swtiih

erkoehler;1212490 said:


> Is it safe to go north snowmobiling friday thru monday?


I say play it by ear till Thursday, maybe a salt run at most over the weekend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I want to hear numbers. And I am hoping they are more than 1-2. I really want a nice 4-6" or more of a storm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1212647 said:


> just be back by tuesday, thats all im saying.....


thats all im saying...unless u want to bet?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What's the over/under? I say 5.5". I got a C note on the under! If it's over then a C note is pennies compared to what we will make. If u wanna bet, then pm me and we will talk in detail


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1213445 said:


> yes i do with a pretty lady. She's never on time and been teasing me all season long. I keep begging her to come by and she keeps blowing me off. She perfer's to go down south or hang's to the right with tls22. Right now she's promising to stop by on tuesday so we can plow her before her old man winter comes chasing her down behind her. Her name is White Gold


lmao:laughing: i dont really blame her...so does colin's gf


----------



## Bird21

I will take the over on this one, hopefully this turns our season around I need the hauling jobs. 

Stupid Spring Break is gonna cost me more than I figured, come on Snow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Spring break! Where we going? I haven't been on spring break in 10 years. What memories!


----------



## Bird21

Taking the family down to the Islamorada, Fl. Driving down a few days early for my Break from them, then boating, diving, and hangovers by the pool. We go every year except last year, our first arrived in Feb. so a little early for him to be in the sun.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;1213597 said:


> I will take the over on this one, hopefully this turns our season around I need the hauling jobs.
> 
> Stupid Spring Break is gonna cost me more than I figured, come on Snow.


Oh boy, maybe I need to get equipment in order!


----------



## ao31

Bird21;1213608 said:


> Taking the family down to the Islamorada, Fl. Driving down a few days early for my Break from them, then boating, diving, and hangovers by the pool. We go every year except last year, our first arrived in Feb. so a little early for him to be in the sun.


Better yet, bust out the offshore tackle for Sailfish and finish the day off at Holiday Isle Tiki bar with some rum punches. If it's not snowing, WTF are we doing here? Let's hit the road


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well we may need our plows tomorrow.....the clipper seems to be sagging abit far south and west,


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lets hope so. My stuff is all cleaned up. I would love to have to wash it all again on Friday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron check you mail


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1213925 said:


> Lets hope so. My stuff is all cleaned up. I would love to have to wash it all again on Friday!


My truck is filthy. Feel obligated to do my part and wash it this afternoon. Nice 2in push would be nice to get on the january invoices


----------



## nevrnf

I wont put any stock in to Tuesday until Monday AM.Even then it would still be nothing more than Filling up on the way home and parking in fron of the plow so i dont have to move the truck to hook it up. WAY to many thing can change between now and then. Hell they keep changing Thursday and it is only a day away.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. But i just like hearing that something is brewing. Sucks when there is nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I hate looking forward to stuff that never happens. Maybe that's why I am on wife #3???:realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1213972 said:


> I agree. But i just like hearing that something is brewing. Sucks when there is nothing to look forward to.


Hey Sully I agree with you this whole season has been a bust for the most part as far as pushable snow. DDDDDD News FLASH THE Storm of the season is headed right for chicago and suburbs prepare to stock up on batteries and groceries ect....Then reality sets in and after being up hours to go out and SEE IT FRICKEN RAINING LIKE IN JUNE BUT ONLY ITS DECEMBER!!! Then you hear OOOOOPPPSSS sorry didn't see that comin... ALL FRICKEN SEASON ...Why they can't even tell ya for sure what's goona happen tomorrow....

Why you and OLDDOGG AND Push Gotta better chance stickin you finger in the air and guessing what the weather is going to be :laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

1 to 2" snow tomorrow... That's what i'm hearing. anyone else hear differently?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Same. 1-2 with isolated spots of 3 inches. I'll take it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nws:

Speaking of models not performing their best...a forecaster would
probably be about as effective grabbing their meteorological ouija
board as they would examining and combing through numerical guidance
output. Its anybody`s guess whats going to happen early next week as
the latest ecmwf is about 180 degrees out of phase with the gfs over
the eastern conus with ecmwf showing a ridge over the east with a
significant shortwave moving into the region...while the gfs dumps a
shot of arctic air into the region. For the sake of continuity more
than anything else...*left pops in the forecast sunday into early
next week. Temps in the grids during this time range dont take into
account latest ecmwf which would result in temps a good 20f+ warmer
than going forecast. Screaming message here is don`t make or cancel
any plans for early next week based on our current forecasts!*

ah, what.....i've been reading the NWS for years and dont recall ever a crazier statement.

the Kool-aid looks sweet but I dont have the sugar high yet.....


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1212584 said:


> Haha trade it in? That thing should be condemned lol


lmfao, macco the hoe and c ya lol. i dont know yet might just buy a bike and let the thing sit all summer unless it rains. truck sounds good but i have wanted a bike for a really long time and i have a truck with alot of money invested and just got it fixed again lol

mymind jumps from one point to another every day, i think im going to surprise myself in the end lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DVN: 0.74"
LSE: 0.58"
MSP: 0.26"
STL: 0.79"
JLN: 0.38"
PAH: 0.52"
LAF: 0.60"
MSN: 0.82"
MKE: 1.00"
GRR: 0.70"
CMH: 0.80"
ORD: 0.79"
DTW: 0.57"
OMA: 0.63"
DSM: 0.92"
FLD: 0.73"
IND: 0.69"
PIA: 0.78"
SDF: 0.68"
GFK: 0.04"
YYZ: 0.64"
CLE: 0.73"
FWA: 0.63"
DAY: 0.76"
EVV: 0.56" 

looks crazy.....i hope we hold on to the cold weather.....


----------



## REAPER

Hope we start off February this way. ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowMatt13

Agree.

Although the small ones are better than nothing. I'm ready for a "real" storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

uh um.....


----------



## snowman79

Man, a good big storm like that would be awesome. Really haven't had one this year yet. I just checked the weather blog from WREX and they are hinting at a storm and said if tomorrow was monday into tuesday and models are the way they are we could be having a blizzard. Large amounts of snow followed by some wind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*bad pic.....*



snowman79;1214596 said:


> Man, a good big storm like that would be awesome. Really haven't had one this year yet. I just checked the weather blog from WREX and they are hinting at a storm and said if tomorrow was monday into tuesday and models are the way they are we could be having a blizzard. Large amounts of snow followed by some wind.


i posted the wrong pic.....and yes if this stays on course and pans out,.....nobody will forget this one.

like i said earlier, not ready to drink the kool-aid just yet.

never seen WREX, I will have to check them out later....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Just seen the 5 oclock news with the guesser and OLDDOGG looks to have hit the nail on the head

TUE HE SAID 4-8 BUT MUCH MORE IS DEFFINATLY POSSIBLE..... HEY DOGG NICE BET WITH SULLY ON THE SNOW SO CALED OVER/UNDER LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i have a number with the total amount we will get, but i'm sworn not to tell


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1214774 said:


> i have a number with the total amount we will get, but i'm sworn not to tell


hey Dogg PM Sent


----------



## plow3232

hey olddogg what about for tomorrow? 2inches???????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

12/1/10 - 0.5"
12/3/10, 12/4/10 - 4"
12/6/10 - Trace
12/9/10 - 1"
12/11/10, 12/12/10 - 1.5"
12/16/10 - 0.5"
12/20/10 - 3"
12/25/10, 12/26/10, 12/27/10 (LES Included) - 6"
1/6/11 - Trace
1/7/11 - 0.5"
1/11/11, 1/12/11 - 3"
1/13/11 - Trace
1/14/11 - Trace
1/17/11 - 3.5"
1/19/11 - Trace
1/22/11 - 1.5"

does this seem right?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thinking 2-3 is doable, its sinking more south and west


----------



## erkoehler

How late Monday would this thing fire up? Debating staying local for the weekend.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1214774 said:


> i have a number with the total amount we will get, but i'm sworn not to tell


To bad I know you tell tell me. Just the kind of guy you are!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1214886 said:


> How late Monday would this thing fire up? Debating staying local for the weekend.


at this point, i would carry on has planned, timing is up in the air. the model had down for tues and the timing has moved up to Monday late as of now. This should be a southern storm so weather will be worst to the south and southwest for driving


----------



## 1olddogtwo

as far as tomorrow









i've pinned my hopes on where i need to snow


----------



## erkoehler

Storm track for tomorrow???


----------



## Bird21

Erik, put it to you this way, I was all packed on Monday to go riding in Wyoming for 3' of fresh, and well I am at home. Checked the models and didn't want to risk driving back in this. Now if it is a bust I am gonna be pissed. But there is always next week in the UP gonna be deep!!

Everytime I plan to leave Storms pop up, oh well we need the money. I can ride in April, May, and even June with the amount of snow out West..


----------



## crazyskier537

Pre-salted/ treated everything!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kool-aid looking weaker

REGARDING POTENTIAL FOR A SIGNIFICANT STORM EARLY NEXT WEEK...THE
LATEST ECMWF CHANGED ITS MIND AND CANCELLED THE STORM FOR US. GEM
HAS TRENDED FARTHER NORTH AND STRONGER WITH THE SHORTWAVE BUT STILL
MISSES US. THE POTENTIAL SYSTEM OF INTEREST IS A CLOSED LOW WEST OF
THE BAJA CALIFORNIA AND MODELS ARE NOTORIOUS FOR HAVING FITS TRYING
TO HANDLE SOUTHWEST CUT OFF LOWS. WITH THIS CUT OFF LOW STILL OVER
THE RELATIVELY DATA SPARSE OCEAN WOULD ONLY EXPECT THIS TO BE EVEN
MORE THE CASE IN THIS SCENARIO. PROBABLY THE ONLY THING THAT I HAVE
MODERATELY HIGH CONFIDENCE IN REGARDING THE FORECAST NEXT WEEK AS
THIS STORM LIFTS OUT IS THAT THE MODELS ARE VERY LIKELY TO FLIP FLOP
AROUND WITH THE TRACK AND TIMING OVER AT LEAST THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS.
SO RATHER THAN IMITATING A DOG CHASING HIS TAIL (AND ENDING UP
CRUMBLING TO THE GROUND DIZZY) HAVE OPTED TO NOT MAKE ANY CHANGES TO
THE GOING FORECAST MONDAY ONWARD. DAY SHIFT WILL HAVE A ENTIRE NEW
SUITE OF GUIDANCE AND OPPORTUNITY TO TAKE A GUESS AT WHAT MAY HAPPEN
NEXT WEEK.


----------



## nevrnf

What a joke the guessers are. Last night Tommy said 3.35" for Bartlett. This AM they are saying 1" . My advice is to go about your daily life and quit worrying about future possibilities of snow as it seem we are at the strip club of weather


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its not completely out

Like I said, I would go about my life as normal....after all this is chi town. Up north will see the most today.

The ecmwf has never had us down, the euro was calling for it...that's the one that's been the closest all year


----------



## NW Snow Removal

hos does it look up by lake cook road? Anyone?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Really light flurries in downers grove


----------



## KMBertog

starting to stick outside here at the office in wheeling.


----------



## crazyskier537

Coming down nicly on the north side near golf mill. Just a dusting though, and wind is blowing it around alot...


----------



## the new boss 92

snowing good in carol stream and its sticking as its coming down! any one know if im going to be able to make it to work tonight? i start at 6 and dont get off till about 10. should i just call it off now, there slow as hell and are sending a couple people home a night.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1" in Mundelein and rising


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Hammering down in Glen Ellen


----------



## KMBertog

we are going to send salt trucks out soon.


----------



## metallihockey88

Anyone heard of blue blizzard ice melt? Picked some up from my supplier. It was real cheap


----------



## 1olddogtwo

coming down good in alsip.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much is in alsip.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nice covering in 15 mins


----------



## Dissociative

sure...just rub it on about the new truck with pictures of the sexy grill too OLD...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this better ....LOL


----------



## KMBertog

just got back from salt run... still some flurries here north burbs.


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know what Naperville has dusting ? At like 59 and 88


----------



## DistinctiveDave

snowguys;1215913 said:


> Anyone know what Naperville has dusting ? At like 59 and 88


I have a property at ogden and mill.1/2 inch for sure, had to shovelwalks. Salt is taking care of parking lot.


----------



## snowguys

Thanks dave


----------



## swtiih

metallihockey88;1215738 said:


> Anyone heard of blue blizzard ice melt? Picked some up from my supplier. It was real cheap


I've never used it but have seen others use it. How much was it?


----------



## KMBertog

anyone going back out tonight/early a.m. to take care of any re-freezeing??? unsure if we will or not.


----------



## metallihockey88

swtiih;1216096 said:


> I've never used it but have seen others use it. How much was it?


Was it a big blue mess? Put some down on the walk in front of my house. works ok but it looks like a snow cone in front of my house. Blue everywhere. Don't think clients will be to happy as I'm sure the blue will track everywhere. It was only $7 a bag buying by the bag while the other mag mixes were 10-12. Picked up 10 bags to give it a try


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have been using green (clearlane) and purple (slicer) and have no issues. Nobody complaining here. They actually notice the salt is on the ground now


----------



## crazyskier537

Wow what happened to the 1-2"? I got right about .6"

Had to go to Russo cus I thought I had more salt somewhere (I didn't), and I have to say, the pricing is pretty good for bags (didn't check bulk). RS 4.25 per bag, if you get a pallet, and 5.25 if you buy single bags. 

Am I overypaying? I think this is cheap, but i'm not too sure.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1216137 said:


> I have been using green (clearlane) and purple (slicer) and have no issues. Nobody complaining here. They actually notice the salt is on the ground now


yea maybe that stuff isn't as dark. Old man came home asked if a port a john truck crashed in the front yard lol. This stuff is really BLUE. My walk and about 6in into my lawn and parkway looks like a blue icee


----------



## dlcs

Got 2-3" here in Northwest Illinois.


----------



## swtiih

metallihockey88;1216114 said:


> Was it a big blue mess? Put some down on the walk in front of my house. works ok but it looks like a snow cone in front of my house. Blue everywhere. Don't think clients will be to happy as I'm sure the blue will track everywhere. It was only $7 a bag buying by the bag while the other mag mixes were 10-12. Picked up 10 bags to give it a try


Seems like a reasonable price for by the bag.


----------



## swtiih

Just heard the weather and the report is already downgrading next Mondays snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13

They hyped it last night and downgraded it already this am....figures.

Nice 2.5-3 inches at the border. Very light, cleaned up easy, salt was minimal.....
I'd like that again tomorrow please


----------



## 1olddogtwo

swtiih;1216175 said:


> Just heard the weather and the report is already downgrading next Mondays snow.


yea its going south........


----------



## GMC99

swtiih;1216175 said:


> Just heard the weather and the report is already downgrading next Mondays snow.


It'll change again just wait!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Skilling will hype it


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

KMBertog;1216105 said:


> anyone going back out tonight/early a.m. to take care of any re-freezeing??? unsure if we will or not.


keith we will be going out at midnight to check for freezing, hey do you guys have an old northbrook public works truck? green f150 meyer plow and back drag i think i saw it in lake forest


----------



## KMBertog

RMC LANDSCAPING;1216454 said:


> keith we will be going out at midnight to check for freezing, hey do you guys have an old northbrook public works truck? green f150 meyer plow and back drag i think i saw it in lake forest


we have 2 of them. either came from northbrook or glenview. when did you see it? during a snow or just driving around? we have some private homes we plow up that way for snow.
glad you noticed! :waving:


----------



## KMBertog

crazyskier537;1216146 said:


> Wow what happened to the 1-2"? I got right about .6"
> 
> Had to go to Russo cus I thought I had more salt somewhere (I didn't), and I have to say, the pricing is pretty good for bags (didn't check bulk). RS 4.25 per bag, if you get a pallet, and 5.25 if you buy single bags.
> 
> Am I overypaying? I think this is cheap, but i'm not too sure.


Russo are good people. we buy TONS of equipment and other whatnot from them. They are opening up another location further north sometime soon from what I hear.


----------



## KMBertog

we took delivery of 12 pallets of bagged chemical yesterday. thankfully it came in time for our salt run mid-day today!

pics up on our facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bertog-Landscape-Company/361084854812


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

KMBertog;1216488 said:


> we have 2 of them. either came from northbrook or glenview. when did you see it? during a snow or just driving around? we have some private homes we plow up that way for snow.
> glad you noticed! :waving:


i saw it about 3 in the afternoon


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

1olddogtwo;1215780 said:


> nice covering in 15 mins


hey olddog what kind of light bar is that?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

what are you guys thinking about monday night tuesday storm?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much snow on Monday. Maybe 2-3


----------



## erkoehler

Still later Monday?


----------



## KMBertog

RMC LANDSCAPING;1216512 said:


> i saw it about 3 in the afternoon


must have been plowing or putting chemical down at some of our more accounts that are hit or miss..... i was in my salt truck, but nowhere near there at that time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

RMC LANDSCAPING;1216516 said:


> hey olddog what kind of light bar is that?


He has a Whelen Liberty, and its bright as he!!////


----------



## erkoehler

Skilling is still posting about this Tuesday storm. Sounds like the track changed again??


----------



## KMBertog

when the heck are we going to get a real storm around here??? :realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1216771 said:


> Skilling is still posting about this Tuesday storm. Sounds like the track changed again??


Still to early to tell. Sounds like its going FAR south. In saying that, it seems that they always come up!


KMBertog;1216775 said:


> when the heck are we going to get a real storm around here??? :realmad:


I know I'm the only one, but I love these 1-3 inchers!


----------



## dieseld

Pushin 2 Please;1216824 said:


> Still to early to tell. Sounds like its going FAR south. In saying that, it seems that they always come up!
> 
> I know I'm the only one, but I love these 1-3 inchers!


P2P, you are not the only one. Anyone who is self employed realizes there is a heck of a lot more money to be made on 3 inches than when we get a foot of snow. Net money I am talking, not gross. Less wear and tear and best of all, less stress!


----------



## erkoehler

1 inch is just a pain. 2-3 I'll take whenever!


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

i like john dee forecast
http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm


----------



## metallihockey88

Gavins Lawncare;1216975 said:


> i like john dee forecast
> http://www.johndee.com/forecast_graphic.htm


Must not be a big fan of plowing. 2 more dustings is the last thing I need


----------



## GMC99

almost fell over this morning when I saw this! Holy Crap!


----------



## dlcs

metallihockey88;1216983 said:


> Must not be a big fan of plowing. 2 more dustings is the last thing I need


8-12' is a litttle more than a dusting


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1217037 said:


> almost fell over this morning when I saw this! Holy Crap!


this one is coming out of the southwest, getting ready to be hammered.


----------



## metallihockey88

dlcs;1217046 said:


> 8-12' is a litttle more than a dusting


The first model posted for now til monday showed 2 trace-1in storms the one gmc99 posted looks mighty nice


----------



## mustangmike45

*snow!*

Well I am thinking that they might have jumped the gun on the Ground Hog Day storm. It is looking like it might go south through Missouri and then slam the east coast like usual! This really sucks as I am getting tired of all the storms going around us in the Midwest!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh its going to fall way South. No way we will get what GMC posted. Im hoping for a salt run out od the storm for Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Bird21

On again off again seems to be the pattern with this storm. It has been on some models then off the next run, but has been on one model all week. Wait and see. I am still going with the over...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe by Sunday night they will have a better handle on it. Till than it will change everyday 1 or 2 times a day!


----------



## dlcs

The outlook goes all the way till Feb. 6. I heard toward the end of next we have another chance at a large storm. That graphic was not for just monday-tues. Oh and that could be a total for the whole week too.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

it's like they're playing a game of weather plinko,


----------



## Bird21

Who knows what will happen with this weather, I am kinda sick of all the hype then back down and come up with some a bust of a storm. 

Long ways out still but atleast something to look forward too.


----------



## Midwest Pond

that John Dee graphic is amazing

.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Fire...just find a teen babysitter who wont care if there sick but responsible enough to take care of them!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope John Dee is right.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao!! Skilling is starting to have an orgasm about next weeks storm already

.


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1217223 said:


> lmao!! Skilling is starting to have an orgasm about next weeks storm already
> 
> .


please, he has an orgasm over flurries :laughing:


----------



## mustangmike45

i am just hoping that the storm either stays on Johndee's track or comes a little more north that way i know we will be in the thick of it in eastern iowa and for you guys in illinois!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just got off the phone with Olddog. According to him get ready to pay up if you placed a bet with him. Yes, that means he is putting it back in the forecast, with almost a direct hit!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I can't wait for Jerry Taft to come on and say "we might be looking at a few flakes next week" and then just mumble out current temperatures

.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

ERWbuilders;1217173 said:


> Fire...just find a teen babysitter who wont care if there sick but responsible enough to take care of them!


Believe me, I've tried! The strep throat has already scared off my mother-in-law, who was originally babysitting for us. No luck on my continued search though. No big deal, though.


----------



## FEFMedia

For your local guys.. in case you know someone looking for a plow. I received a promotion so I had to end my season early plowing.

Anyways.. My 8.5 Western Pro Plus is up for sale. only 1.5 years old.

Here is the for sale post.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=117370

Hope the storm comes in for you guys! Help finish off this season better then this slow January!


----------



## metallihockey88

Fire_n_Ice;1217308 said:


> Believe me, I've tried! The strep throat has already scared off my mother-in-law, who was originally babysitting for us. No luck on my continued search though. No big deal, though.


Just book a sitter now for july and see em at country thunder. You and the ol lady will have a lot more fun there I bet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1217307 said:


> I can't wait for Jerry Taft to come on and say "we might be looking at a few flakes next week" and then just mumble out current temperatures
> 
> .


He's been off for a few days, which I'm loving. Mike Chaplin isn't a whole lot better, but ANYTHING is better than Taft. What a joke.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1217264 said:


> Just got off the phone with Olddog. According to him get ready to pay up if you placed a bet with him. Yes, that means he is putting it back in the forecast, with almost a direct hit!


yes we are in the money shot i hope john dee is right cause that looks good....still not drinking that kool-aid, glass looks a little tall did offer those who bet me to pay half of the bet today and call it even.....no takes....

LONG shory short is its been awhile since i have gotten any sleep, i was hoping to post earlier but i want to be sure.... I'm leaving my regular job now ( day from hell ) to nap and u will post my thoughts later....


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1217485 said:


> yes we are in the money shot i hope john dee is right cause that looks good....still not drinking that kool-aid, glass looks a little tall did offer those who bet me to pay half of the bet today and call it even.....no takes....
> 
> LONG shory short is its been awhile since i have gotten any sleep, i was hoping to post earlier but i want to be sure.... I'm leaving my regular job now ( day from hell ) to nap and u will post my thoughts later....


I hope he's right too. Would be nice to get a big storm in!:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Dissociative

ERWbuilders;1217173 said:


> Fire...just find a teen babysitter !


Now this is my cup of tea....something right around 17.75yrs old


----------



## SnowMatt13

So.....

Wednesday this week, huge storm.
Yesterday, nothing.
Today, huge storm.
So yes, by Tuesday, it looks like a huge storm.

Can I be a weather guesser now too????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1217582 said:


> So.....
> 
> Wednesday this week, huge storm.
> Yesterday, nothing.
> Today, huge storm.
> So yes, by Tuesday, it looks like a huge storm.
> 
> Can I be a weather guesser now too????


u fit right in cause Wednesday looks to be the big day


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1217632 said:


> u fit right in cause Wednesday looks to be the big day


Is sully still missing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey tim what's your thoughts.....u had enough snow yet you lucky s.o....

R&R, it was nice to me you today.....shhh on my illeagel driving....

I hate posting from my the phone...I think my cpu hates me

Sully who


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, Sully who? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U know that little fuzzy guy from monsters inc......


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1217717 said:


> Hey tim what's your thoughts.....u had enough snow yet you lucky s.o....
> 
> R&R, it was nice to me you today.....shhh on my illeagel driving....
> 
> I hate posting from my the phone...I think my cpu hates me
> 
> Sully who


lol...its snowing right now...and i dont even know why......been a crazy winter....I think it has a good shot of being a nice storm for u guys....i hope 12+ for u and 2in hr rates


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We wish u the same....oh wait snap, u guys already got that....wish u 3in hr


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1217762 said:


> We wish u the same....oh wait snap, u guys already got that....wish u 3in hr


Yeah we did 3-4 a hr the other night...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You nothing dec right?

Where u guys at for jan?

I havent looked east on one this one yet, are u getting some of this one to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think I may need glasses to read this tiny print on my phone....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You nothing dec right?

Where u guys at for jan?

I havent looked east on one this one yet, are u getting some of this one to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow seen double now...


----------



## AJ 502

*This is for any posters that have not seen or heard about our Meet & Greet.*

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=101465&page=238

Start reading probably around page 229 or so.


----------



## Bird21

HMMMMMMMMMMMM All the models agree with each other now..... We will see.. Alot of time to bust out though... Olddog your thoughts???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SORRY GUYS TO BUST EVERYONE BUBBLE
Just saw temp riseing and weds looks like all rain




Just had to say it being the way this seasons gone





LMAO Just kidding:laughing:


----------



## ERWbuilders

Dissociative;1217550 said:


> Now this is my cup of tea....something right around 17.75yrs old


hahaha nice


----------



## mikeitu7

Real light mist coming down in Tinley park. Got the call to presalt before the banks open.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Our weather service telling us 1-2" Monday Night....another 2-6" Tuesday night. Also, some possible snow tonight. Not too shabby.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*dont hate me i hope I'm wrong*



Bird21;1218167 said:


> Olddog your thoughts???


to early to call numbers but based on my current thinking, like i said *current*

heaviest will be south and southeast of Chicago into IN could get 12 +

everybody north and west of I80, 8in and less for north u go

just take John Dee's track and move it down a bit, the dark blue should be south of cook county....

I'm sorry, like i said,*my current thinking*, I told Ron this yesterday before seeing any other guessers. The models just got in agreement and this 3-4 days out

We have seen way to many other good storms go around us so I'm trying to remain grounded and this one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

High in the low to mid 20's. Its going to pile up fast being light and fluffy! Give your trucks a nice PM this weekend fella's. They are are to earn there keep in a few days!payup

Pat, I know it's killing you to stay "grounded"... :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1218396 said:


> Pat, I know it's killing you to stay "grounded"... :laughing:


that's why i text my gut feelings or really personal thoughts...

Well I'm done with weather for today, i can update how the paint will dry later based on temp and humidity within my house.....lol


----------



## kolkie05

Let's hope we get something boys I think besides a bunch of salt runs I only billed out 2 full runs for January...not good!


----------



## the new boss 92

i was talking to my buddy that works for the city and he said wensday that we are going to get punded.


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1218489 said:


> i was talking to my buddy that works for the city and he said wensday that we are going to get punded.


If we do get 2"/hour, that's going to make for a couple pushes!!! Looking forward to it, we haven't had anything like that yet this season...


----------



## tls22

Yeah i think you guys are going to get ur wish...good luck,....


----------



## NW Snow Removal

tls22;1218507 said:


> Yeah i think you guys are going to get ur wish...good luck,....


when you say this I get a lil bit excited. I just wonder when it is going to start? the big one tuesday night into Wednesday?


----------



## tls22

NW Snow Removal;1218512 said:


> when you say this I get a lil bit excited. I just wonder when it is going to start? the big one tuesday night into Wednesday?


Yeah the big one is tue-wed......but you will prob be plowing also monday-tue with overunning preciep ahead of the storm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1218514 said:


> Yeah the big one is tue-wed......but you will prob be plowing also monday-tue with overunning preciep ahead of the storm


forget my earlier thoughts

Tim did u see the Euro and the QPF ?......unreal


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1218526 said:


> forget my earlier thoughts
> 
> Tim did u see the Euro and the QPF ?......unreal


Yeah its like 2+ qpf over chi town...pretty crazy for a midwest storm.....gfs gives st louis 2 feet....and chi prob 12-15


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that might be on the lighter side if this hooks left in MI


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1218536 said:


> that might be on the lighter side if this hooks left in MI


Well it depends how amp up the system gets...i tend not to believe 2+ model outputs...as they tend not to happen in the midwest....i think 1+ qpf is a good bet.....still some time with this...and we all know how things can change


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yea 2inch is not going to happen, that would out 78 and 67 storms, its still to far out...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I swear i'm done for the day...she will be home at 1200 and i haven't anything:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1218531 said:


> Yeah its like 2+ qpf over chi town...pretty crazy for a midwest storm.....gfs gives st louis 2 feet....and chi prob 12-15


Tim take away the 1's from the 12-15 and I'll be happy with 2-5..... There I said it. Sorry, I know about 95% of you want a foot plus. Like my wife, I'm happy with that!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

DIRISHMAN;1218211 said:


> SORRY GUYS TO BUST EVERYONE BUBBLE
> Just saw temp riseing and weds looks like all rain
> 
> Just had to say it being the way this seasons gone
> 
> LMAO Just kidding:laughing:


NOT FUNNY! ..... Just sayin..... :bluebounc :bluebounc :bluebounc

Now if it is all rain, you are to blame...lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

If the guesses come true, it will put the entire area in a stand still.
People haven't seen that kind of snow for awhile (the monster 4" we got a few times this year doesn't qualify).
Let the games begin.:bluebounc


----------



## REAPER

I do not want over 6 inches. It is just to much strain on everything especially nerves.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bring it. I want a big snow. I'll deal with stress and broken equipment when I'm count my money!!!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

SullivanSeptic;1218851 said:


> Bring it. I want a big snow. I'll deal with stress and broken equipment when I'm count my money!!!


Ditto!!!! Bring it on!! I haven't had a 24+ hr event yet this year like I did last season.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling just posted that the latest European model ( day dreams about European models.......)..... but anyway..... the latest model (giggity) says 1.62 inches of water in the next storm for us.

get ready for a possible 12-16"...... that would be soooo nice..... right in the middle of a work week


----------



## Dissociative

REAPER;1218808 said:


> I do not want over 6 inches. It is just to much strain on everything especially nerves.


If i had a dollar for everytime a girl told me that..:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good.....


----------



## REAPER

Dissociative;1218907 said:


> If i had a dollar for everytime a girl told me that..:laughing:


There is a big difference tho when they say it to make you feel better about it.


----------



## Dissociative

Girl once said the would settle for nothing but 6"...


so i told her i'd go ahead and fold it in half for her......bwwahahahash


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Pushin 2 Please;1218626 said:


> Tim take away the 1's from the 12-15 and I'll be happy with 2-5..... There I said it. Sorry, I know about 95% of you want a foot plus. Like my wife, I'm happy with that!


couldn't agree more the big storms are just to much strain on the equipment and my nerves


----------



## metallihockey88

Dissociative;1218907 said:


> If i had a dollar for everytime a girl told me that..:laughing:


You'd have as much as me. $0.00 lol


----------



## KMBertog

if this is true... big snow ahead.

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays.php3?STATIONID=LOT


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know where all looking forward to mid week, but there is a GOOD chance of a salt run and maybe even a push on the south side tonight. Not gonna be big but up to an inch is possible. Churches for sure will need some attention!payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1218851 said:


> Bring it. I want a big snow. I'll deal with stress and broken equipment when I'm count my money!!!


You'll be spending all that money to repair broken parts!


----------



## Dissociative

i dunno why you guys are so scared of breaking stuff on a big storm...

i pretty much push the same way weather its 2" or 12"....i mean why you gonna start going balls out because of deep snow and break your stuff??..just take a smaller pass and go slower...

if you take it easy and plow responsibly i don't see any difference other than the time between pushing 6 or 8 or pushing 1....

actually i find the time i check curbs and have the biggest risk of Fing up from going tooo fast is on the 1" snows...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1219114 said:


> You'll be spending all that money to repair broken parts!


No way I will have that much in broken parts. I plow like a maniac in the small storms anyway. I'd be hauling snow for a week after the storm too. payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1219191 said:


> No way I will have that much in broken parts. I plow like a maniac in the small storms anyway. I'd be hauling snow for a week after the storm too. payup


funny u say that, as i was giving some TLC to her today, i seen this....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mkx/?n=webbriefing

hearing the b word....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like the lift point for the chain needs a gusset or two. Better get on that. I had some issues too. No big thing, just a leak on lift cylinder. Needed new packing gasket and orings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the western pump is so strong that it tears steel......


----------



## dlcs

REAPER;1218808 said:


> I do not want over 6 inches. It is just to much strain on everything especially nerves.


My nerves are already getting worked up about this. LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mine are to getting shot being I remember the storms of

1967,1977/1978, 1998/1999

1998 was with out power for 9 days
1978 was with out power for 5days
19667 was with out power on and off for a week 

Better stock up on candles batteries, food and alcohol and fuel
And A Big Bottle of TYLONOL

Thats why my Nerves are gettin jittery JUST A THOUGHT ????????

REST UP MY LITTLE FREINDS REST UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1219333 said:


> the western pump is so strong that it tears steel......


HAHA, good stuff! Seriously though, after seeing that, I'm going to do an inspection again on my equipment for this upcoming storm. You can never be too careful I guess.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1219321 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mkx/?n=webbriefing
> 
> hearing the b word....


HOLY $h!T.......If that pans out, get some sleep now boys! 2 feet plus in Chicago area?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bartlett_2;1219423 said:


> HAHA, good stuff! Seriously though, after seeing that, I'm going to do an inspection again on my equipment for this upcoming storm. You can never be too careful I guess.


No you can't. I will be going over everything AGAIN tomorrow. I would rather check 2 or 3 times than find a problem at 2 or 3 in the morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mkx/?n=webbriefing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and tomorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

more eye candy


----------



## Midwest Pond

hilarious.... tonight I pull into a gas station to fuel up and gas is pouring from under my truck..... the hose to my fuel filter came undone

better now then Tuesday...... that explains why I was running choppy......






all those pics have me soooo freaking pumped up


a couple of customers have called me already.....lmao..... word is getting out

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and some more

http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=LOT


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1219442 said:


> HOLY $h!T.......If that pans out, get some sleep now boys! 2 feet plus in Chicago area?


HOLY [email protected]##$%#@ CAN YOU Say BBBBBBBBBBBBBLIZZARD.!!!!!!!

I CAN SEE IT NOW PANDAMONIUM ON THE STREETS AND PARKING LOTS

OH YA DOIN A SNOW DANCE FOR ALLL:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tow ropes are money!!!!!

.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1219551 said:


> Tow ropes are money!!!!!
> 
> .


Absolutely Midwest I agree as well ..Hey where elese can you make moola PUSHIN & PULLIN
WHAAAAAAHHHOOOOOOOOOOO$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$payup


----------



## GMC99

here bleeeezard bleeeezard bleeeezard!!!! :redbouncepurplebou:yow!ayup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

chicago NWS is smoking something

FLOW THEN TURNS NORTH/NORTHEAST OFF THE LAKE SUNDAY WITH THE
POTENTIAL FOR SOME LAKE FLURRIES OR LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS WHICH WILL
CONTINUE INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. AT THE SAME TIME...BROAD WEAK LIFT
WILL MOVE ACROSS THE MIDWEST AND EVENTUALLY OVER THE LAKE BY MONDAY
MORNING WHICH WILL ENHANCE THE LAKE SNOWS AND EVENTUALLY PRODUCE
PERIODS OF LIGHT SNOW FROM MONDAY AFTERNOON INTO TUESDAY. NONE OF
THIS SNOW LOOKS THAT HEAVY OR SIGNIFICANT...BUT COULD EASILY
ACCUMULATE 2 TO 4 INCHES...AGAIN FROM MONDAY INTO TUESDAY.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1219603 said:


> chicago NWS is smoking something
> 
> FLOW THEN TURNS NORTH/NORTHEAST OFF THE LAKE SUNDAY WITH THE
> POTENTIAL FOR SOME LAKE FLURRIES OR LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS WHICH WILL
> CONTINUE INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. AT THE SAME TIME...BROAD WEAK LIFT
> WILL MOVE ACROSS THE MIDWEST AND EVENTUALLY OVER THE LAKE BY MONDAY
> MORNING WHICH WILL ENHANCE THE LAKE SNOWS AND EVENTUALLY PRODUCE
> PERIODS OF LIGHT SNOW FROM MONDAY AFTERNOON INTO TUESDAY. NONE OF
> THIS SNOW LOOKS THAT HEAVY OR SIGNIFICANT...BUT COULD EASILY
> ACCUMULATE 2 TO 4 INCHES...AGAIN FROM MONDAY INTO TUESDAY.


AWSOME DOGG GOOD to see we'll get a practice run before the big one LOL


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well if we do get a huge snow fall I'm free..... well not that free but available ...

tho i don't think we are going to get what they are saying... we never do....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reliable Snow and Ice;1219648 said:


> well if we do get a huge snow fall I'm free..... well not that free but available ...
> 
> tho i don't think we are going to get what they are saying... we never do....


pm me your number


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Does any one have a boss bee that they are looking to get off there hand. My moldboard is cracked in 5 spots. Found out after washing it today


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1219659 said:


> Does any one have a boss bee that they are looking to get off there hand. My moldboard is cracked in 5 spots. Found out after washing it today


whats a boss bee?


----------



## erkoehler

So do I need to be home tomorrow night?


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1219665 said:


> whats a boss bee?


Sounds like a Mustang Boss with a little Super Bee mixed in. Stang stickers with a big wing.

I think they come out in 2048. If the world does not end in 2012. lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1219668 said:


> So do I need to be home tomorrow night?


kind of looks like it....not sold on this part just yet....


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1219668 said:


> So do I need to be home tomorrow night?


Where U at? I know when my son goes to the U P to hit the trails no one hears from them till they are on the way back.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1219659 said:


> Does any one have a boss bee that they are looking to get off there hand. My moldboard is cracked in 5 spots. Found out after washing it today


try super glue...:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

AJ 502;1219674 said:


> Where U at? I know when my son goes to the U P to hit the trails no one hears from them till they are on the way back.


St. Germain, wi.......I usually try to do the same, but I'm being responsible this trip and following up on the weather!


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1219700 said:


> St. Germain, wi.......I usually try to do the same, but I'm being responsible this trip and following up on the weather!


Sounds Good! Becareful! Have a safe trip back!


----------



## Bird21

I have a 9'2" Boss Vts Poly Brand New 2008 Ford Mount set up I may outfit a truck with it tomorrow, but I could sell it if u need it.

I am still going with the over. I thought I was still buzzed when I checked the models this morning, 2plus at 1-15 or 1-18 really.

I thought they were drinking the same drinks as me in the model office.

Was out today double checking everything and making some calls for back up rental loaders.. if this hits WOW and I mean WOW. but it still has to much time to bust out.


----------



## Bird21

Skilling is still on Facebook posting about this storm as of 1 min ago, this guy gets all spun out on snow events. But he is voicing reason on the bust out factor, still far out to "drink the Koolaid"

Heading out on the Fox River tomorrow on the sled to check out radar run and Norge Ski Jump.... anyone going???


----------



## WilliamOak

Bird21;1219735 said:


> Skilling is still on Facebook posting about this storm as of 1 min ago, this guy gets all spun out on snow events. But he is voicing reason on the bust out factor, still far out to "drink the Koolaid"
> 
> Heading out on the Fox River tomorrow on the sled to check out radar run and Norge Ski Jump.... anyone going???


Was thinking about it but I think instead I'll sit by my gf's house and watch it from across the river!


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1219551 said:


> Tow ropes are money!!!!!
> 
> .


good thing i got my tow chain ready to go!


----------



## the new boss 92

wow i hope this shapes up, i could really use some more cash like the start of the season!


----------



## KMBertog

i hope my friggin plow for my jeep is ready again by this next system... dealer support not exactly 100% and my plow is still out of order. keep finding issues and "fixing" them. that was 3 weeks ago. ugh.


----------



## Bird21

William don't be scared of the Vikings pushing the Jagermeister they are harmless!!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

KMBertog;1219739 said:


> good thing i got my tow chain ready to go!


if this thing lays down 12+, front wheel drive doesnt mean shyt..... always fun to get a little extra cash pulling people back on the road

hopefully by morning the bullseye is still right on us

and good luck with the plow KM
.


----------



## WilliamOak

Bird21;1219744 said:


> William don't be scared of the Vikings pushing the Jagermeister they are harmless!!!


lol, it was more the fact that I heard somewhere about $15 to get in. Could be wrong though


----------



## Bird21

Walk across the river and up the hill and in I don't remember paying for the last few years. Look for the only jackass on a longtrack Skidoo and that will be me. A 154" sled on the river is not a common site.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'll keep my eye out, I'm the 19 year old who needs a hair cut soon Lol.


----------



## Bird21

Me too I haven't had a hair cut since September............. My 11 Month old son is still bald so I am keeping the faith for him....


----------



## WilliamOak

Lol it's too warm with "long" hair in the winter to cut it.


----------



## Bird21

Tomorrow will be a fun day, then the waiting game starts. When, how much, if any, and if so how much and when. Still far out but Skilling is still up on Facebook hyping this one then backing it down really???? I don't care I just need some snow!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

KMBertog;1219743 said:


> i hope my friggin plow for my jeep is ready again by this next system... dealer support not exactly 100% and my plow is still out of order. keep finding issues and "fixing" them. that was 3 weeks ago. ugh.


Youf blade is a meyer right? If you nred a hand send me a pm. Hook you up woth my plow guy in glenview. Been a meyer guy since the 70's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the waiting sucks


----------



## tls22

yeah this has a shot of being the biggest storm for chicago in a very long time...have fun guys, you wanted it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Do u see the nws has a pic with snow tonight.....wrong it starts Monday pm
It says Sunday night thru Monday with 2 to 4


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tim I'm short 4 trucks in my area, what are u doing this week?????


----------



## REAPER

tls22;1219837 said:


> yeah this has a shot of being the biggest storm for chicago in a very long time...have fun guys, you wanted it


Maybe I am old but I hate these big ones. :crying:

It also increases how many plow trucks there are on the road. A good long dry winter w/no snow or very little drives those new guys out.

If I could figure a way to get some good clean water I would bring the coffee pot and practically live on the lots because driving is going to be a cluster farce of people who just have to go out to be out in the "big storm"!!! :realmad:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1219844 said:


> Tim I'm short 4 trucks in my area, what are u doing this week?????


hey if your short I'm available well at least in between the hours of 8 to 5, I'm working..

cant lose my new job...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1219743 said:


> i hope my friggin plow for my jeep is ready again by this next system... dealer support not exactly 100% and my plow is still out of order. keep finding issues and "fixing" them. that was 3 weeks ago. ugh.


what are the issues your having??? Myers can only screw up in a few way's...

then it's just a matter of changing valve and O-rings


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1219745 said:


> if this thing lays down 12+, front wheel drive doesnt mean shyt..... always fun to get a little extra cash pulling people back on the road
> 
> hopefully by morning the bullseye is still right on us
> 
> and good luck with the plow KM
> .


12+ inch's of snow will only scare a few people in not driving...

the rest will say.... my 40 thousand dollar car better drive in the snow...

their the one's in the wreck's and in the ditch's ..

I need to go and get another chain... had a really nice 30 footer but some one else decided I didnt need it any more... .... hope the going bad link in the middle snap's and goes threw their window....:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Morning guys, storm still tracking for us?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well the Latest from NWS

Ok I might have been wrong.... We might get some snow.....


----------



## nevrnf

I did some PM on my truck while waiting for a couple of customers. Needed a oil change and I replaced the 4x4 motor that has been acting up all year. While it was up in the air I found a bad u joint in the front shaft and a bad fuse bearing in the RF unit bearing starting to chew up a axle stub. Glad NAPA stocks these stupid little bearings. 285K and it purrs again. Going to wash and wax it and the plow itomorrow and we will be all ready to play.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Reliable Snow and Ice;1219910 said:


> Well the Latest from NWS
> 
> Ok I might have been wrong.... We might get some snow.....


its like watching two cars crash in slow motion

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1218326 said:


> to early to call numbers but based on my current thinking, like i said *current*
> 
> heaviest will be south and southeast of Chicago into IN could get 12 +
> 
> everybody north and west of I80, 8in and less for north u go
> 
> just take John Dee's track and move it down a bit, the dark blue should be south of cook county....
> 
> I'm sorry, like i said,*my current thinking*, I told Ron this yesterday before seeing any other guessers. The models just got in agreement and this 3-4 days out
> 
> We have seen way to many other good storms go around us so I'm trying to remain grounded and this one


well im still thinking this just with higher amounts overall...I-55 and east in the bullseye


----------



## SnowMatt13

If I read the information right we may have a tease of snow tomorow (2-4) before the "main event".
Still looks like certain areas could hit double digits, lake enhancement all the way up to Milwaukee possible too.....
Kenosha now is "guessed" to get 14.7 inches Tues-Wed. w/lake enhancement factored in.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Having said the above, it will be 2-4 Monday, salt run tues, 1-2 Wed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my last thought of the day......


----------



## DistinctiveDave

metallihockey88;1219773 said:


> Youf blade is a meyer right? If you nred a hand send me a pm. Hook you up woth my plow guy in glenview. Been a meyer guy since the 70's


Johns Garage? Good guy, knows his stuff for sure!


----------



## KMBertog

metallihockey88;1219773 said:


> Youf blade is a meyer right? If you nred a hand send me a pm. Hook you up woth my plow guy in glenview. Been a meyer guy since the 70's


Thanks for the offer. My dealer is across the street from our shop, and it seems my plow has been in there every other day for a couple of weeks now. I don't blame them I guess... They say that Meyer in Cleveland is hard to deal with when talking service/warranty, etc....

I was so fed up on Friday... I thought everything was fixed and ready to rock, and then the darn thing started acting up again.

Should have gone with a Western.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Hey olddog, I think your predictions of the 18" is a little far south, it should be up in the lake co il area lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

we heard 2-4in monday 3-5in tuesday mainly late 6-9in wednesday before 2pm. after 5pm tuesday we may see snow falling at 1" per hour. the higher amounts are for the far south.


----------



## KMBertog

It's on boys!!! :salute:

WINTER STORM WATCH ISSUED JANUARY 30 AT 8:10AM CST EXPIRING FEBRUARY 02 AT 6:00PM CST BY NWS CHICAGO
...SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM TO IMPACT THE SOUTHERN GREAT LAKES REGION TUESDAY INTO WEDNESDAY... .A PERIOD OF WINTRY WEATHER IS EXPECTED TO AFFECT NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA THE FIRST HALF OF THE WORK WEEK. SIGNIFICANT AMOUNTS OF SNOW ARE EXPECTED TO ACCUMULATE BETWEEN MONDAY MORNING AND WEDNESDAY EVENING...WITH SNOWFALL TOTALS OF 12 OR MORE INCHES QUITE POSSIBLE IN NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA BY WEDNESDAY NIGHT. THE FIRST ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED TO SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA MONDAY MORNING. SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED TO INTENSIFY FOR MONDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING...THEN LIGHTEN UP AGAIN LATE MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY MORNING. ACCUMULATIONS OF 2 TO 4 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED BY MIDDAY TUESDAY. HOWEVER...THIS WILL ONLY BE THE PRELIMINARY ROUND OF SNOW AS AN INTENSE WINTER STORM WILL BE TRACKING FROM ARKANSAS NORTHEASTWARD UP THE OHIO VALLEY TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING. THIS STORM SYSTEM WILL LIKELY PRODUCE AN BAND OF VERY HEAVY SNOW ALONG AND TO THE NORTH OF ITS TRACK. THIS PUTS THE ENTIRE AREA UNDER THE GUN FOR A MAJOR SNOWFALL EVENT. AS THE LOW PRESSURE CENTER REACHES THE UPPER OHIO VALLEY BY LATE WEDNESDAY MORNING A STRONG FLOW OF COLD AIR WILL BE MOVING ACROSS SOUTHERN LAKE MICHIGAN...WITH LAKE EFFECT SNOW DEVELOPING ON THE ILLINOIS SIDE OF THE LAKE. AS THE DAY PROGRESSES WEDNESDAY THE STRONG LOW LEVEL FLOW WILL BECOME MORE NORTHERLY AND THE LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL SHIFT TO FAR NORTHWEST INDIANA. BY LATER WEDNESDAY THE SNOW FROM THE DEPARTING WINTER STORM WILL BE WINDING DOWN ACROSS THE AREA BUT A BAND OF SIGNIFICANT LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED IN NORTHWEST INDIANA WHERE SEVERAL ADDITIONAL INCHES OF SNOW ARE POSSIBLE BEFORE THE LAKE EFFECT SHIFTS FURTHER OFF TO THE EAST INTO SOUTHWESTERN LOWER MICHIGAN AND NORTH CENTRAL INDIANA. BETWEEN THE INITIAL LIGHTER SNOW MONDAY INTO TUESDAY MORNING... THE HEAVY SNOWFALL FROM THE MAJOR WINTER STORM DURING TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING...AND THE INCREASINGLY INTENSE LAKE EFFECT SNOW DEVELOPING DURING WEDNESDAY...A FOOT OR MORE OF SNOW WILL NOT BE UNCOMMON OVER MUCH OF NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND FAR NORTHWEST INDIANA.


----------



## dieseld

1olddogtwo;1220011 said:


> my last thought of the day......


Pretty early for the last thought of the day...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieseld;1220183 said:


> Pretty early for the last thought of the day...


Well I'm doing what I was supposed to do yesterday...right now I'm waiting for the 1st coat of paint to dry and she ran out to the store.......

She was all over me yesterday for not getting the bedroom done...its only been 5 weeks, on a one week project.... She also took my driod phone so i couldn't be on plowsite while painting.....what she does know is, i can still get on and at look at this on my Blackberry.

May have to send her to the store again for something i already have....lol


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Blizzard watch just issued!


----------



## Innovative Snow

Old dog, I might be able to break 1 free during the slow parts if you need help


----------



## KMBertog

UPGRADED to Blizzard Watch! 

IN EXCESS OF A FOOT AND A HALF OR MORE OF SNOW WILL NOT BE UNCOMMON OVER MUCH OF NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND FAR NORTHWEST INDIANA. SNOWFALL RATES UP TO 3 INCHES PER HOUR WILL BE PROBABLE AT THE HEIGHT OF THE STORM TUESDAY NIGHT.


----------



## the new boss 92

wow, took a nap and came back to blizzard warnings and what not, im not going to work what even day this falls it will take me 2 hours to get there and i wont leave there tilllike 4 in the morning. i cant wait. blizzard dance:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


if i only get my normal 4.5 hours out of this storm im going to freak out!


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1220020 said:


> Johns Garage? Good guy, knows his stuff for sure!


You know it. Best man in the biz


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey anybody need work on the southside...PM me your number

looking for 6-8 trucks or heavy equipment

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lot&wwa=blizzard watch


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1220211 said:


> Well I'm doing what I was supposed to do yesterday...right now I'm waiting for the 1st coat of paint to dry and she ran out to the store.......
> 
> She was all over me yesterday for not getting the bedroom done...its only been 5 weeks, on a one week project.... She also took my driod phone so i couldn't be on plowsite while painting.....what she does know is, i can still get on and at look at this on my Blackberry.
> 
> May have to send her to the store again for something i already have....lol


I am also waiting for first coat of paint to dry. I'm seal coating my basement walls and floor. Wife is pissed because I need to get this done so I can start framing basement. Gotta get basement finished before end of winter. So with this snow coming, she is all over me to get the seal coating done.

Also, nice quote there Pat. Too bad I had a gramatical error in there!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well was just out front and it's starting to kinda snow here.... very light


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NWS changed again


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Looks like I be blowing my perfect attendance this week!!!!:realmad::realmad:

But at least the money is worth it! payup payup

RSI think Chuck will let me make it up? lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1220402 said:


> Looks like I be blowing my perfect attendance this week!!!!:realmad::realmad:
> 
> But at least the money is worth it! payup payup
> 
> RSI think Chuck will let me make it up? lol


yeah he will but you'll have to go to the PM classes...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1220406 said:


> yeah he will but you'll have to go to the PM classes...


big problem there is no PM class this course!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

1olddogtwo;1220341 said:


> hey anybody need work on the southside...PM me your number
> 
> looking for 6-8 trucks or heavy equipment
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=lot&wwa=blizzard watch


nice. we were looking for 3-5 truck and a few skids too. just called up only a few of my guys and found about 10 trucks . I guess we may have a few extra now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will return all call after the 1st coat on the walls....doing the cut in's now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pat 
PM SENTThumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

2-4 tomorrow

Blizzard Watch
NWS 1134 am weather message cautions up to 18" by the time it is done on Wednesday for northeast illinois.

If this pans out we may talk about this one for many years......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

im in love

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

money shot.....

sully i put u to far south sorry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and people said i was drunk last week when i said 20 + inches....

Chicago's 10 biggest Snowstorms:

23.0 inches Jan 26-27, 1967 
21.6 inches Jan 1-3, 1999 
19.2 inches Mar 25-26, 1930 
18.8 inches Jan 13-14, 1979 
16.2 inches Mar 7-8, 1931 
15.0 inches Dec 17-20, 1929 
14.9 inches Jan 30, 1939 
14.9 inches Jan 6-7, 1918 
14.3 inches Mar 25-26, 1970 
14.0 inches Jan 18-20, 1886


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I love it.


----------



## KMBertog

i am anxious already for this snow to get here!!!! thinking about how many times we will have to push, etc...

picked up 2 new driveways to push when i'm in my jeep until the end of February. homeowners are out of town and need service... one in glenview, another in deerfield. gotta love the payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kieth where u located at


----------



## erkoehler

How's it looking up in mchenry? I'm in route to Illinois


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1220703 said:


> kieth where u located at


We are in Wheeling. Have connections/people all over though. Why what's up?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1220709 said:


> How's it looking up in mchenry? I'm in route to Illinois


no problems here


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1220709 said:


> How's it looking up in mchenry? I'm in route to Illinois


You better have that Ebling on the back of that truck by tomorrow afternoon, Erk!

Sorry I keep hounding, but I WANT TO SEE PICS!! wesport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

updated map


----------



## KMBertog

I am in love! Thanks Old Dog!


----------



## KMBertog

It seems like a lot of you guys are on the south side, yeah? wish i was closer so we could meet up more often since i know some of you run into each other every now and again. 

here's to a good meet and greet at D&B... or some other "establishment" :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

kieth i seen it in person driving down the road, he has a tits setup hes running!


----------



## the new boss 92

olddogg what about carol stream, wheaton and winfield area's? we in the bulls eye?


----------



## WilliamOak

Lol amen on the southside domination here, mchenry county ftw! Lol


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1220748 said:


> Lol amen on the southside domination here, mchenry county ftw! Lol


ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!! us guys from the north side gotta stick together colin!


----------



## KMBertog

Skilling going to have to sleep in the weather office for this one!


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1220757 said:


> Skilling going to have to sleep in the weather office for this one!


lol and he will still be wrong, its ok atleast he can hype this one up finallyThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

reupdated map


----------



## the new boss 92

thanks olddogg, i broke up the north and south wars as im right in the middle!


----------



## tls22

18-22 have fun guys...

Light accumulating snow will develop from west to east across northern Illinois and northwest Indiana from early Monday morning into Monday afternoon, continuing into Tuesday morning. 2-4 inches of snow are expected from this first round of snow. On Tuesday morning, low pressure will be organizing over eastern Texas at the same time strong arctic high pressure drops into Montana. The low will intensify as it tracks northeast from southern Illinois into central Indiana by early Wednesday morning, causing heavy snow to develop Tuesday afternoon and continue into Wednesday morning. Due to the pressure gradient between the storm and the expansive arctic high building into the Northern Plains, very strong and gusty northeast winds will develop, causing significant blowing and drifting of the snow and potentially blizzard conditions, especially Tuesday night into early Wednesday. Travel may become nearly impossible during this time period. The northeasterly wind flow will also likely enhance snowfall for northeastern Illinois counties. As the storm departs to the east Wednesday afternoon, snow will taper off for much of the area, but as winds turn to a northerly direction, lake effect snowfall is expected to develop across portions of northwestern Indiana, adding to snowfall totals there.


----------



## the new boss 92

tim this is going to be a repaeat of what you guys had!


----------



## tls22

the new boss 92;1220791 said:


> tim this is going to be a repaeat of what you guys had!


yes sur...you can have it:salute:


----------



## KMBertog

rest up while you can, boys! this one going to be a brutal storm if it all pans out the way it's been forecasted so far :salute:


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

18-25 inches? i dont like the sound of that!


----------



## snowman79

well just got done watching the local weather guy out of chicago. Channel 7. His snowfall computer stopped predicting totals on the screen because he has it set to stop at 20". Thats crazy! Anyways he says if everything pans out this could be one for the record books. He is forcasting 12-18 for Northern Illinois and says he feels a little conservative on that number. Lake enhancement and 50mph winds could make this storm shut the area down!!! All i know is walmart was crazy today with everyone buying food. 

Talked to the boss and tomorrow we are getting everything ready and got a few other loaders lined up just incase its get real bad out there.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

loaders! i think thats the only way your gonna move 18-20 inches


----------



## Dissociative

RMC LANDSCAPING;1220919 said:


> loaders! i think thats the only way your gonna move 18-20 inches


F-that....my FORD will push a house down


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

im sure! but i bet it will heavy wet 20 inches


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey oldgog lets sway it back to the south...pin up Steger


----------



## jblatti13

olddog... pin up joliet for me. right in the bullseye baby. also, pm sent for you looking for more trucks, if you have anything down this way.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

We have been pre planning and it gets pretty crazy on storms like these. Gonna need to plan to go every 4-5 inches and keep redoing everything to keep up and limit machine failure. What'e the longest tucks and machines are supposed to run at a single time? How long are you supposed to give the engines a break for and how often? anyone know? We just run the crap out of ours, not sure of the recommendation.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mundelein Illinois would like a pretty yellow pin please


NW Snow Removal..... the frightening part is at 2" an hour..... its tough to walk away and come back at 10" again...... be careful everyone......



I'd love to hear everyone coming out of this with equipment in operational order
.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1221011 said:


> We have been pre planning and it gets pretty crazy on storms like these. Gonna need to plan to go every 4-5 inches and keep redoing everything to keep up and limit machine failure. What'e the longest tucks and machines are supposed to run at a single time? How long are you supposed to give the engines a break for and how often? anyone know? We just run the crap out of ours, not sure of the recommendation.


we let them cool off in the spring...and keep an eye on the temp until then ...just never shut them{ anything} off without idleing for a while


----------



## NW Snow Removal

1olddogtwo;1221036 said:


> we let them cool off in the spring...and keep an eye on the temp until then ...just never shut them{ anything} off without idleing for a while


good idea on cooling off in the spring. I think Im gonna head to cpw tomorrow and buy all the hoses in stock or at least one extra per truck


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1221036 said:


> we let them cool off in the spring...and keep an eye on the temp until then ...just never shut them{ anything} off without idleing for a while


if they are diesel then they can run a long time with out problems. just check the oil and water level before starting them. and idle for a min of ten to 20 min's after high running to let every thing cool down


----------



## GLSS22

Good luck to everyone! Lets hope all goes well and all the lowballers get a nice hard lesson learned. Storms like these seperate the men from the boys.


----------



## snorider075

olddog may I also get a yellow pin in north aurora. thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Knockah22;1221045 said:


> Good luck to everyone! Lets hope all goes well and all the lowballers get a nice hard lesson learned. Storms like these seperate the men from the boys.


bingo......


----------



## snorider075

Knockah22;1221045 said:


> Good luck to everyone! Lets hope all goes well and all the lowballers get a nice hard lesson learned. Storms like these seperate the men from the boys.


amen to that!! hopefully this will open up the clients eyes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1221056 said:


> amen to that!! hopefully this will open up the clients eyes


it will for sure....


----------



## 84deisel

Here's an idea.At the end of this next snowfall ,everybody on the map post your totals and see how it compared to the forecast ed totals .


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that should work nicely....lot of work on my end and if i had set this u right, it should auto pop the snow forecast in the future


----------



## NW Snow Removal

how heavy is this stuff gonna be?


----------



## GLSS22

You can mark me down, I-90 and kane/cook border.


----------



## snorider075

thanks olddog


----------



## jblatti13

deisel... you're gonna have to remind me on friday when ill have caught up on sleep.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

we're at 92nd and harlem.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was just telling someone about the accounts I lost to the "gentlemen" in the minivan with the shovels

needless to say, their customers are f'd

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You can run a diesel machine for a long time. Machines don't really need a rest. Just change oils and check temps and your good. I run the crap out of mine in mid summer and they r fine in the heat


----------



## brianbrich1

My EGA must be to shiny for olddogs map:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat you didn't put me up.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Archer ave/ State street and the 9th st bridge lockport

yeah me either


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what nobody plows in the city?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

we have accounts there just not our home base. how heavy is this stuff gonna be? wet cement? or light and fluffy?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1221100 said:


> I was just telling someone about the accounts I lost to the "gentlemen" in the minivan with the shovels
> 
> needless to say, their customers are f'd
> 
> .


they will spend it all on back ache creams and pills


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Reliable Snow and Ice;1221104 said:


> Archer ave/ State street and the 9th st bridge lockport
> 
> yeah me either


wow your like 10 mins from my house in homer glen


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I assume it will be light and fluffy since it will be blowing around like crazy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let's hope that's it is nice and fluffy but not super fluffy


----------



## brianbrich1

Is the lake effect that comes in for Cook/ Will County or NWI


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NW Snow Removal;1221117 said:


> wow your like 10 mins from my house in homer glen


nice stop by some time.. i'm at 2nd and state


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1221102 said:


> My EGA must be to shiny for olddogs map:laughing:





R&R Yard Design;1221103 said:


> Pat you didn't put me up.





Reliable Snow and Ice;1221104 said:


> Archer ave/ State street and the 9th st bridge lockport
> 
> yeah me either


bring on on.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell yea.45-55 mph winds. Only thing to do is change the edges on the blowers and check over the quad.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian how are we going to handle this.


----------



## brianbrich1

Thanks olddog...That EGA makes that map look good now!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Your call russ....I got my three trucks already shaking in the garage


----------



## 1olddogtwo

to all that have called, and to those i havent had to yet....im still waiting to hear back


----------



## brianbrich1

better take this off weather diss to networking


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1221104 said:


> Archer ave/ State street and the 9th st bridge lockport
> 
> yeah me either


Hey reliable I plow for the state and go to Turn about PIzza and then Turn Around and go back east to archer twards walker road and then back t cicero on 83


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1221134 said:


> bring on on.....


hey olddog, the city area looks awefully bare. throw me up there in skokie when you get a chance


----------



## jblatti13

reliable, i use to work on garage doors for a guy at the corner of lincoln and division. im sure ive seen u around.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

to all that have called, and to those i havent had to yet....im still waiting to hear back


----------



## REAPER

Knockah22;1221045 said:


> Good luck to everyone! Lets hope all goes well and all the lowballers get a nice hard lesson learned. Storms like these seperate the men from the boys.


Say's the guy running the loader.


----------



## brianbrich1

At the m&g we will have to pin these maps to our chest and highlight our avitar:laughing:


----------



## tls22

Pat lets get tls22 on that map..lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1221176 said:


> hey olddog, the city area looks awefully bare. throw me up there in skokie when you get a chance


 I locked up google....it wont let edit right now...you better move to downers grove


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Look I applogize for a non weather post but I have a pic for my avitar but don't know how to get it there.. Help Please any oneThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

click on user CP

on left look for edit avaitar.... then click

then you see a place to up load from your CPU or off the net


----------



## erkoehler

Who wants to buy a truck tomorrow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1221212 said:


> Who wants to buy a truck tomorrow!


do tell....


----------



## erkoehler

I want a third truck! Anyone else thinking they should own more equipment???


----------



## affekonig

I'm thinking I'm glad I didn't sell the Bronco. I always want to buy a new truck...or two.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1221223 said:


> I want a third truck! Anyone else thinking they should own more equipment???


You got a plow that could go on mine for a certain storm? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I want a third wife, just not all the problems


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam thinking i have three now and just got a new 2011 truck and do not have a plow on it yet:realmad: was waiting till next winter....wishing I had one on it now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1221207 said:


> click on user CP
> 
> on left look for edit avaitar.... then click
> 
> then you see a place to up load from your CPU or off the net


Ok Pat Thank You I will attemptThumbs Up to Thumbs Up


----------



## campkd6

What about a pin for me way out west in Kingston


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1221236 said:


> I want a third wife, just not all the problems


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!! :laughing:

good luck with that one!


----------



## GMC99

Ok so you guys (like me) with a half ton truck... How do we deal with this??? 4 low all night? Hope the ol' dodge can handle it!


----------



## The Lone Plower

campkd6;1221249 said:


> What about a pin for me way out west in Kingston


I'm just South of you in DeKalb campkd6. I guess we're the Western outposts in the group so far. lol

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1221278 said:


> Ok so you guys (like me) with a half ton truck... How do we deal with this??? 4 low all night? Hope the ol' dodge can handle it!


i have 200 gal of diesel and behind will be 6 to 8 80bags of concrete


----------



## NW Snow Removal

GMC99;1221278 said:


> Ok so you guys (like me) with a half ton truck... How do we deal with this??? 4 low all night? Hope the ol' dodge can handle it!


multiple runs


----------



## KMBertog

GMC99;1221278 said:


> Ok so you guys (like me) with a half ton truck... How do we deal with this??? 4 low all night? Hope the ol' dodge can handle it!


plow every 4 inches or so. if you wait until the end it can be bye bye for the truck/plow, etc.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Chicago's 10 biggest Snowstorms:

23.0 inches Jan 26-27, 1967
21.6 inches Jan 1-3, 1999
19.2 inches Mar 25-26, 1930
18.8 inches Jan 13-14, 1979
16.2 inches Mar 7-8, 1931
15.0 inches Dec 17-20, 1929
14.9 inches Jan 30, 1939
14.9 inches Jan 6-7, 1918
14.3 inches Mar 25-26, 1970
14.0 inches Jan 18-20, 1886


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dreaming.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well boys, im going to bed...tomorrow night is the beginning....


----------



## dlcs

The Lone Plower;1221285 said:


> I'm just South of you in DeKalb campkd6. I guess we're the Western outposts in the group so far. lol
> 
> .


I'm in Sterling about 30 miles or so from the Mississippi.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1221304 said:


> well boys, im going to bed...tomorrow night is the beginning....


Sleep well, sleep in! Its going to be a wild ride.


----------



## dlcs

Am I the only one who is nervous about this storm? I remember quite well the blizzard of '79 and this one could easily top it. The real scary part is all this snow and if power goes out and the backside lows are going to be -10 Thurs. night. My uncle who lives next door to where i grew up, called me up and asked me if I could clear out his driveway for him. I told him I'll see what i can do but usually in a storm this size the drifts are over 6' on his road to his house. After the township brings in the road grader the berms are so large that only a snowblower can get through them to clear the driveway. Its been so ling since we have had a storm this size that i think he has forgotten how we used to do it out there. Someday I'll post pics of the '79 blizzard, drifts over the windows of the houses. Hell maybe we will see it again in a couple of days.


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1221309 said:


> Sleep well, sleep in! Its going to be a wild ride.


I think we are suppose to get some snow early in the am tomorrow or tonight? Better not sleep in too long.


----------



## dlcs

**** I can't even get on Noaas site now, too busy? LOL


----------



## The Lone Plower

dlcs;1221306 said:


> I'm in Sterling about 30 miles or so from the Mississippi.


Well then you have the farthest outpost title now. Thumbs Up

There's some good fishing in the Rock in that area. Most times we fish further North between Oregon and Dixon though.

.


----------



## dlcs

The Lone Plower;1221321 said:


> There's some good fishing in the Rock in that area. Most times we fish further North between Oregon and Dixon though.
> 
> .


Ugh, I will not eat anything out of that river. have you heard the tale of the 3 eyed fish in the rock. LOL


----------



## KMBertog

dlcs;1221325 said:


> Ugh, I will not eat anything out of that river. have you heard the tale of the 3 eyed fish in the rock. LOL


Blinky from The Simpsons!?


----------



## snowman79

yea it could get pretty bad with the drifting and cold temps. If the power goes out we are in for a world of cold days and nights till it gets restored unless you are lucky enough to have a fire place.


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1221301 said:


> dreaming.....


don't tease me like that olddog!


----------



## dlcs

snowman79;1221333 said:


> yea it could get pretty bad with the drifting and cold temps. If the power goes out we are in for a world of cold days and nights till it gets restored unless you are lucky enough to have a fire place.


we have a fireplace but it won't keep the pipes from freezing.


----------



## dlcs

KMBertog;1221329 said:


> Blinky from The Simpsons!?


Hehe, kinda like that.Thumbs Up


----------



## Bird21

Moved pushers around today and secured 3 more skidders and 3 more loaders........ Yet I am still nervous as hell..... Time and Material for everything over 8' looks like some bills will need two stamps.

Tomorrow will be a mad scramble in prep for this one, I hope this thing doesn't bust out.


----------



## dlcs

Bird21;1221348 said:


> Moved pushers around today and secured 3 more skidders and 3 more loaders........ Yet I am still nervous as hell..... Time and Material for everything over 8' looks like some bills will need two stamps.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a mad scramble in prep for this one, I hope this thing doesn't bust out.


Yeha you never know, I don't see it busting out, will get quite a bit either way. This storm is a monster, it would have to travel a couple hundred miles south to miss us. But it hasn't came on shore yet?


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;1221348 said:


> Moved pushers around today and secured 3 more skidders and 3 more loaders........ Yet I am still nervous as hell..... Time and Material for everything over 8' looks like some bills will need two stamps.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a mad scramble in prep for this one, I hope this thing doesn't bust out.


Text me your number again.


----------



## GMC99

NW Snow Removal;1221288 said:


> multiple runs


Multiple runs is obviously a must, this is my 10th year plowing snow so Im no newbie, I downgraded my truck (regrettably now) to a half ton.... Thank god for 4 low! purplebou


----------



## snowguys

Thank god i did some last min check ups tonight found a huge break on my fisher 6 hours later its fixed all letf to do is put a chain on a salt spreader and fill up the skid steer and dlcs no your not the only one thats nervous about this one


----------



## Bird21

Well got to move some more stuff around tomorrow getting emails already requesting loaders onsite at the schools. Really Sunday night and the public is already starting to freak out. Gonna be a interesting day tomorrow.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm just worried about how much parking people are going to loose in the lots. Some how we'll get it plowed!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1221373 said:


> Multiple runs is obviously a must, this is my 10th year plowing snow so Im no newbie, I downgraded my truck (regrettably now) to a half ton.... Thank god for 4 low! purplebou


I think gearing is not going to be the problem. Its gonna be weight.


----------



## affekonig

Yeah, I'm nervous. The last two years I've been pushing the small truck idea based on the idea that "Illinois doesn't get much snow". I guess I forgot about those times when we DO get a lot of snow. We'll see how the Jeep and Bronco handle it. I'm confident...ish.


----------



## ultimate plow

Im scared. We were due for a 8+ inch storm. But 18+ wtf. What a doozy this is gonna be.


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1221387 said:


> I'm just worried about how much parking people are going to loose in the lots. Some how we'll get it plowed!


I think we'll be sending our skids out to most sites when its all said and done.


----------



## ultimate plow

This is when we work for days. Not hours!!


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1221392 said:


> I think gearing is not going to be the problem. Its gonna be weight.


Yea i found out that the weight is a real issue already constantly spping out.... Got 600lbs in the back now, should probably through in a few more bags of salt.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. Most of my site will have a skid or loader once the snow stops. Gonna most likely be hauling snow for 5 days after


----------



## Bartlett_2

Wow, I was just watching the news, any they're finally confirming what everyone's been saying here since yesterday morning, between 18-24 inches. 2-4 starting tomorrow, with the big event hitting Tuesday afternoon. Going to be a good one boys!! I am starting to worry about where I'm going to stack some of this snow!!


----------



## nevrnf

Knockah22;1221089 said:


> You can mark me down, I-90 and kane/cook border.


I am right their with you in Elgin.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1221411 said:


> Yea i found out that the weight is a real issue already constantly spping out.... Got 600lbs in the back now, should probably through in a few more bags of salt.


I have a diesel and I'm gonna put a good 1500lbs in bed. I like being really heavy. Makes all the difference


----------



## nevrnf

The weight is what makes the difference. I have another #500 i am going to add tomorrow. 10k sounds like a good total weight for this storm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Olddogg Thanks i did it after messing with it for awhile this will do for nowThumbs Up


----------



## Bartlett_2

nevrnf;1221431 said:


> The weight is what makes the difference. I have another #500 i am going to add tomorrow. 10k sounds like a good total weight for this storm.


Amen, I loaded up on ballast too, 1500#...


----------



## AJ 502

Geez gentlemen. I missed alot today. 8 new pages. WOW!
Sounds like it is going to be crazy out there.

My bobcat probably cant handle all this expected snow. Plus the push box always comes off. Pins are to short and worn out. They keep telling me everytime they fuel me up its going to get fixed.


----------



## Bartlett_2

AJ 502;1221448 said:


> Geez gentlemen. I missed alot today. 8 new pages. WOW!
> Sounds like it is going to be crazy out there.
> 
> My bobcat probably cant handle all this expected snow. Plus the push box always comes off. Pins are to short and worn out. They keep telling me everytime they fuel me up its going to get fixed.


Better fix that thing fast!!


----------



## Bird21

AJ I would highly recommend you get that fixed even if you do it yourself. 

I am giddy and nervous as hell right now. Giddy because alot of the HOAs that went with lower bids failed to realize that these contractors don't have bobcats and have been doing the sites with trucks and already stacked out the snow areas. UH OH!!!!


----------



## AJ 502

*There are alot of trucks with plows on craigslist.
Should I buy 1 tommorrow? With all the people on here asking for extra trucks?*


----------



## Dissociative

hmmm.......i have ran my diesel for 30hrs or more working and it was fine....

and i'm not worried about this at all.....got a nice fresh pack of prescription cigarettes. 

Chill out....calm down....go to work.....running balls out or stressing out ain't gonna help any..


----------



## AJ 502

*Bartlet & Bird*
I talked to the regional manager after I posted about the storm and the box. To my surprise they put a 12 footer on.
Now I can go 4 mph instead of 6. lol.


----------



## AJ 502

Dissociative;1221486 said:


> hmmm.......i have ran my diesel for 30hrs or more working and it was fine....
> 
> and i'm not worried about this at all.....got a nice fresh pack of prescription cigarettes.
> 
> Chill out....calm down....go to work.....running balls out or stressing out ain't gonna help any..


You have a medicinal card in Colorado? lol.


----------



## erkoehler

If you don't have the equipment lined up by noon tomorrow.....it's too late!


----------



## AJ 502

erkoehler;1221506 said:


> If you don't have the equipment lined up by noon tomorrow.....it's too late!


I will be done pouring around noon. Be out of there by 3:00.
Home by 4:00 after hitting the bank, buy the truck & insurance by 6:00pm.
Still too late?


----------



## erkoehler

Good timeline!


----------



## the new boss 92

Wow the news said we are going to be in for thfe top 5 list for the storms.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey AJ where are you pourin at???


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1221519 said:


> Wow the news said we are going to be in for thfe top 5 list for the storms.


New truck here you come!


----------



## AJ 502

*This is for any posters that have not seen or heard about our Meet & Greet.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.p...01465&page=238

Start reading probably around page 230.*


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1221521 said:


> Hey AJ where are you pourin at???


Willow & 294. 4+ year project. Started working Thursday. 17,000 suares a day. Pan deck.
The old snow has been dripping when we pour and it heats up. I am assuming the job will shut down after Tuesday after all this snow comes.


----------



## Bird21

Funny I have been getting calls from people looking for loaders all day, and all my stuff has been spoken for. I don't know these guys and they explained that the lots they have need loaders but they don't own any.... I see a major Sh!t Show getting ready to start, tickets will be free as this will happen all over, Lowballers Epic Failure coming to a lot near you!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any rental places that will have some skids or loaders on the south side.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not gonna be much left tomorrow. The bigger machines that can't be moved by small trailer will be available. Most skids will be gone. So expect to pay big $$$ for larger machines and delivery of them. Storms like these are when having a large dump trailer and machines really pays off.


----------



## AJ 502

I have a 164 choices on craigslist. Search plow under "by owner".
I know my insurance lady will chicken scratch on a napkin for for me.

What do you guys think? Should I buy & work for 1 of the posters?


----------



## 4wydnr

Looking forward to making some money, not sure I'm ready to sit in the skid loader for a multiple days though. The New Hollands are tough and reliable but not much for creature comforts.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell ill find some thing it can be a small loader or a tractor.


----------



## swtiih

Reliable Snow and Ice;1221293 said:


> Chicago's 10 biggest Snowstorms:
> 
> 23.0 inches Jan 26-27, 1967
> 21.6 inches Jan 1-3, 1999
> 19.2 inches Mar 25-26, 1930
> 18.8 inches Jan 13-14, 1979
> 16.2 inches Mar 7-8, 1931
> 15.0 inches Dec 17-20, 1929
> 14.9 inches Jan 30, 1939
> 14.9 inches Jan 6-7, 1918
> 14.3 inches Mar 25-26, 1970
> 14.0 inches Jan 18-20, 1886


One forcaster said it will be within the top 10 maybe even 5


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Can't wait for the lowballers that took the big box stores and plow them with an f150 or a jeep to fall on their faces. Have fun pushing the snow with those midweight plows


----------



## brianbrich1

Russ ....where do you need a loader...may have something for you to use


----------



## pieperlc

Bird21;1221540 said:


> they explained that the lots they have need loaders but they don't own any


Classic! Maybe this should be your signature.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thank god the new tires came in last week


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1221550 said:


> Not gonna be much left tomorrow. The bigger machines that can't be moved by small trailer will be available. Most skids will be gone. So expect to pay big $$$ for larger machines and delivery of them. Storms like these are when having a large dump trailer and machines really pays off.


Theres a couple of low boys for sale on craigslist. LOL.

No permit needed on snow days. lol.


----------



## swtiih

this one better not pass us like the one back in December


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just at some of the condos. I'm going to be out of room very quick.


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1221561 said:


> Can't wait for the lowballers that took the big box stores and plow them with an f150 or a jeep to fall on their faces. Have fun pushing the snow with those midweight plows


can't wait for the lowballers in their POS junk fall behind because they wait until there is 10 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## AJ 502

*Hey RJS can I borrow your truck??????

Just had to throw that out there. LOL.*

*Couldnt help it.*


----------



## SullivanSeptic

AJ 502;1221570 said:


> Theres a couple of low boys for sale on craigslist. LOL.
> 
> No permit needed on snow days. lol.


No need here. I'm all set and my a$$ is covered. Not to mention its not easy moving a lowboy around in a foot of snow. Tends to bottom out a little bit. Lol


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1221580 said:


> No need here. I'm all set and my a$$ is covered. Not to mention its not easy moving a lowboy around in a foot of snow. Tends to bottom out a little bit. Lol


I got on 355 off of 80 the other day and someone had 1 about 2 1/2 inches of the ground. I have seen them low before but not that overweight. Looked like some kind of military equipment.

You are right with the snow coming no one can transport.


----------



## brianbrich1

When this is all said and done wed if anybody needs some snow hauling help pm me....Dont usually do it but have a couple 6 wheelers if somebody needs a hand.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A lot of guys run them real low. Helps the center of gravity. trailer just scraps a bit on bumps. No big deal


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep dump trailers and truck are going to get a workout this week and weekend. Hey its going to be 38 on the weekend.


----------



## affekonig

KMBertog;1221575 said:


> can't wait for the lowballers in their POS junk fall behind because they wait until there is 10 inches of snow on the ground.


Whew, lucky I have a Bronco and Jeep. No way that F150 would cut it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok good night for now guys.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1221524 said:


> New truck here you come!


yea no kidding, i have a few in mind also been looking at a couple bikes for this summer. time will tell as i have another job lined up for the summer and can work from 7am to 9pm. its going to be rough but these days you gotta make money and have some toys to play with.


----------



## KMBertog

affekonig;1221600 said:


> Whew, lucky I have a Bronco and Jeep. No way that F150 would cut it.


is that a shot at my jeep? i am confused... i am not trying to kick anyone below the belt.. just saying no matter the equipment, got to work with the storm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good Night ALL have a safe and profitable plow 
JUST THINK WE WILL ALL LOOK LIKE THIS BUT THEN LOOK LIKE THISpayup


----------



## affekonig

KMBertog;1221625 said:


> is that a shot at my jeep? i am confused... i am not trying to kick anyone below the belt.. just saying no matter the equipment, got to work with the storm.


Ha, no way! It sounded like somebody was taking a shot at me with my half ton Ford and Jeep. I plowed with a wrangler last year for the first time and have been pushing their benefits since. I sold it and have a 97 Cherokee and 96 Bronco now and they work great for me. I don't have any big box stores or accounts of my own, but maybe I should lowball a few... Haha. My trucks are reliable...


----------



## 4wydnr

KMBertog;1221625 said:


> is that a shot at my jeep? i am confused... i am not trying to kick anyone below the belt.. just saying no matter the equipment, got to work with the storm.


No, I think he, like you, has his equipment pretty well matched to the job and it works well. The previous post was taking a shot at the lowballers plowing parking lots with way undersized equipment for any storm over 6".


----------



## the new boss 92

well if my truck makes it through this next week, i think its going to earn its keeping. i think if i had to upgrade to a smaller truck(sounds weird) it would deff be a jeep, the movablity over a fullsize if just flat out awsome! im going to saddle up the horse tomarrow before work and the old pig is going to have a run for its money this week!


----------



## REAPER

Still have my back up truck for sale if anyone is in real need. 

1998 2500HD Dodge 4x4 quad cab. Boss mount and wired. Western 100 tailgate salter. New Cooper Discoverer M/S snow tires.
$8500 takes it. 
$10,000 with plow. 

Good truck and has pushed in blizzards before. PM for more details.

Is a few flakes out there now falling don't wait to long!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well my map has auto pop with the updated forecast, looks like a east shift....running late for work is u all later


----------



## campkd6

These are good storms get paid to plow it then paid to haul it away with my semi and dump trailer.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Is Santa here yet?!!!!!!

.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1221801 said:


> Is Santa here yet?!!!!!!
> 
> .


not yet now go back to bed.... or he will pass you by...:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

do I even have to comment :yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## Dissociative

Hey aj....there is a nice chevy also for sale from a friend I know..8k


----------



## Dissociative

Hey guys....off topic but....

My buddy has a chevy with a western v plow harness....so I bought 
The adaptor that goes from round to square so I can plug
My straight blade controller in and hook up to my proplus...
But he says it has a square connector.......I thought the v's all
Had round connectors??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My comment about and f150 or jeep was not meant at you guys. I know most of you with those trucks know you limits. I assume you wouldn't use those smaller rigs for doing a huge job with really long pushes. I just meant the lowballer that took on a whole shopping mall with an f150 and got the bid because his competition would have had 5 loaders on the lot


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1221847 said:


> My comment about and f150 or jeep was not meant at you guys. I know most of you with those trucks know you limits. I assume you wouldn't use those smaller rigs for doing a huge job with really long pushes. I just meant the lowballer that took on a whole shopping mall with an f150 and got the bid because his competition would have had 5 loaders on the lot


no worries sully. no way would i use my jeep for a commercial job like that. now, i have helped our guys at a site or two if the crew is a bit behind, but never would i be able to do a big project with the wrangler.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My v has a 4 pin square and my pro plus has a 6 pin square. When I swapped plows on my truck, the only thing that stays is the headlight harness and the iso module. All other wiring is new


----------



## KMBertog

4wydnr;1221635 said:


> No, I think he, like you, has his equipment pretty well matched to the job and it works well. The previous post was taking a shot at the lowballers plowing parking lots with way undersized equipment for any storm over 6".


i'm going to take great pleasure in waving :waving: to the jackrods who are in over their heads and don't understand how to tackle a big storm :laughing:

best of luck to all you guys this week! stay safe :salute:


----------



## Dissociative

What would I need to pick up a straight blade with a v plow truck?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Reliable Snow and Ice;1221835 said:


> not yet now go back to bed.... or he will pass you by...:laughing:


lmao.... today is just going to be a day of over thinking about the next three

I'm sure all my neighbors are asking themselves..." Do I ask him?"

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1221866 said:


> lmao.... today is just going to be a day of over thinking about the next three
> 
> I'm sure all my neighbors are asking themselves..." Do I ask him?"
> 
> .


I'm sure my neighbors are asking themselves the same thing. I all ready have inlaws calling me about 3 family member driveways. I told them yes, but not until Thursday. Lol


----------



## KMBertog

headed out now to check machines that are on site.


----------



## brianbrich1

Same here....few neighbors calling for their drives and I said maybe late wed or thur.........Funny how some are suddenly so friendly


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe I should cover the names a numbers on my trucks so I dont get anymore friendly neighbors calling:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Big white magnets will be your friend.


----------



## mattslawn

do any of you guys have extra arctic cutting edges laying around or know of a dealer that does, i have called all of the the dealers on the arctic site and nobody has anything. My local patten cat has them on order but is still yet to see them. I called arctic directly and the lady gave me a salesmans number that has been disconected. I could get by with even 2 of the sections for now if sombody had. the pushed is a 10ft ld 

thanx in advance


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey Russ.... how many times we want to do that HOA....Thinking I might move a skid steer out there???


----------



## affekonig

SullivanSeptic;1221847 said:


> My comment about and f150 or jeep was not meant at you guys. I know most of you with those trucks know you limits. I assume you wouldn't use those smaller rigs for doing a huge job with really long pushes. I just meant the lowballer that took on a whole shopping mall with an f150 and got the bid because his competition would have had 5 loaders on the lot


No problem. I was a few beers in and it hit home 

Good luck out there!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I popped a sign up by the entrance of my subdivision with my cell # ....... why not make an extra few hundred cleaning off aprons



lmao..... I've turned into a money slut.


----------



## snowguys

Midwest Pond;1221927 said:


> I popped a sign up by the entrance of my subdivision with my cell # ....... why not make an extra few hundred cleaning off aprons
> 
> lmao..... I've turned into a money slut.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hahahaha i think we all will be by the end of the week


----------



## the new boss 92

well im going to grese everything up here in a few minuets and top fluids off. throw and extra shovelin my truck and maybe some ice melt incase.going to fuel up before work and mount the plow check air pressure. After that there is no turning back!


----------



## WilliamOak

Alright any of you weather buffs (tim pat etc) got an expected total for platteville, WI? Debating comic back to plow this if Wednesday's classes aren't gonna happen...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Picking up a TL150 TO MOVE SNOW AROUND so bring it


----------



## the new boss 92

tim is catching up on some sleep for the good of all of us. pat drank to much kol-aid last night again after painting. they should be around shortly collin.


----------



## dlcs

I see NOAA Chicago office has issued a lake shore flood watch for waves over 25' coming ashore. WTF


----------



## 4wydnr

dlcs;1222162 said:


> I see NOAA Chicago office has issued a lake shore flood watch for waves over 25' coming ashore. WTF


I hope someone gets some video of that.


----------



## Midwest Pond

well that really screws up my day at the beach

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

15 to 1 water ratio


----------



## the new boss 92

i just want the snow now so everyone can get cleaned upby friday and relax on the weekend!


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1222194 said:


> 15 to 1 water ratio


call me stupid, but does this mean the snow is going to be heavy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Relax on the weekend. Try working all weekend moving piles and dumping in fields.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Fluffy. The lower thee first number the wetter it is. So this should be easy to move but not to fluffy.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

15 inches of snow to one inch of rain water


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1222199 said:


> Fluffy. The lower thee first number the wetter it is. So this should be easy to move but not to fluffy.


nice i wanted to hear this, if it was going to be wet my truck was going to the junk yeard after tomarrow


R&R Yard Design;1222198 said:


> Relax on the weekend. Try working all weekend moving piles and dumping in fields.


true, we have yet to move piles but after this we might have to


----------



## the new boss 92

just talked to someone who im assuming is a lowballer and he's looking for help because he only has 1 truck running out of 6. hmmmmm some one is going to get some new accounts this time around!


----------



## dlcs

More snow on the way for Friday night, then again on Saturday night into Sunday and more next week, After all this snow, any amount could become a major pita, due to NO ROOM.


----------



## the new boss 92

if all this pans out im hoping to have a new truck soon then sounds like the end of the you hammering!


----------



## dlcs

John dee says anothe rpotential snow storm for February 7.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1222222 said:


> John dee says anothe rpotential snow storm for February 7.


yes lets line these bad boys upThumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

New Boss.... that new truck could be two weeks away!!!

.


----------



## cplmac

IDOT's internal weather analysts are calling for blizzard conditions tomorrow evening/night according to the daily weather dispatch to their yards from headquarters. Should be a busy couple of days.


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1222232 said:


> New Boss.... that new truck could be two weeks away!!!
> 
> .


i know im getting really excited lol now only if i can bring my truck home in 2 piece'sThumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

well Good luck to both of us then.....

.


----------



## Dissociative

Nice news..........


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1222253 said:


> well Good luck to both of us then.....
> 
> .


 i know the phone call should go something along the lines of this.... out going call to the towing company..... yes i need 2 flat beds, i broke my truck in half plowing(as im laughing)...... we will dispatch them now.

something similar in the lines of that lol


Dissociative;1222258 said:


> Nice news..........


sorry we get alittleoff topic sometime, bet never out of handussmileyflag


----------



## 1olddogtwo

[/SIZE]


dlcs;1222222 said:


> John dee says anothe rpotential snow storm for February 7.


yes there is something brewing......thats all im saying....


----------



## the new boss 92

thats would be awsome 2 blizzards in one week lol


----------



## KMBertog

all loaders and skids that are on site are fueled and ready to roll! 

bring it.


----------



## Dissociative

im going out to load salt at 230...then oil up...fueled already..

my boss is a nervous wreck.....


----------



## the new boss 92

Dissociative;1222374 said:


> im going out to load salt at 230...then oil up...fueled already..
> 
> my boss is a nervous wreck.....


thismight not be a happy boss then, hopefully nothing major breaks or everyone is going to be in for a rude awakaning!


----------



## Midwest Pond

just ran into Jim Ramsey at the UPS store...... 

he didnt seem to excited to talk about weather with a guy who has had waaaay too much coffee 

.


----------



## alsam116

midwest pond that was funny it made me laugh about the coffee


----------



## KMBertog

Shall we play the guessing game on how many inches total snow after storm rolls through?


----------



## Dissociative

the new boss 92;1222379 said:


> thismight not be a happy boss then, hopefully nothing major breaks or everyone is going to be in for a rude awakaning!


i keep telling him...i got my zip ties, my duct tape, my 6 pack to go...hell mabey even a case...2 packs of smokes...

its all good....

puttin this up to get us ready..

http://www.youtube.com/user/DissociativeVideos#p/u/8/aIPZwqCeP3E


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey KM
I say how about 44 ------28 mon-tues 4 +24 tues into weds +fri into sat 16  aaaaaahhhhh

Kinda scary HUH!!! LMAO:laughing:


----------



## RAW Details

The contractor i sub for just contacted me asking if i knew anyone else with a truck that was looking for some work this coming storm. The lots would be located in the Oak Brooke,IL area. Im willing to help u guys out if u are hard working. my rep with this company is very important to me. please PM me or call me for more info 847-809-6072 Bob


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1222466 said:


> Hey KM
> I say how about 44 ------28 mon-tues 4 +24 tues into weds +fri into sat 16  aaaaaahhhhh
> 
> Kinda scary HUH!!! LMAO:laughing:


i like this forcast very much so!


----------



## alsam116

Alright guys I would love to come to your area and help you guys out and make a little coin in the process since were only getting rain here. I would like to come up tonight or in the morning and stay untill you dont need me anymore on wednesday night or thursday or when ever. if anyone is interested plese pm me or give me a call @513-390-0049.

I dont want to make the trip up there for just 10 truck hours though so please keep that in mind if you could. 

Thank you all in advance,
Alex Lewis


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1222466 said:


> Hey KM
> I say how about 44 ------28 mon-tues 4 +24 tues into weds +fri into sat 16  aaaaaahhhhh
> 
> Kinda scary HUH!!! LMAO:laughing:


if that's the case good thing we are renting another wheel loader for the week!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

or watch just went to a warning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## KMBertog

Blizzard Watch now Blizzard Warning


----------



## snowman79

its snowing moderately in marengo right now and the winds are pickin up!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92

im like jumping up and down i want this blizzard now till i start plow and then im going to want to shoot myself in the foot!


----------



## REAPER

snowman79;1221333 said:



> yea it could get pretty bad with the drifting and cold temps. If the power goes out we are in for a world of cold days and nights till it gets restored unless you are lucky enough to have a fire place.





snowman79;1222629 said:


> its snowing moderately in marengo right now and the winds are pickin up!!!!


Light flurry in McHenry as well.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

still need to get 3 cans of diesel


----------



## Wieckster

coming down pretty hard in Rockford.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got all equipment fueled up and oils changed. We still got time though. We are gonna have all day tomorrow before the snow hits. Gonna spend some time with family tonight and relax. Gonna be a VERY long run.


----------



## JEFFakaMAX

This waiting period sucks.


----------



## snowman79

well Rockford weather WREX has just posted there up to date snowfall forecast. Looks like 12-20" for most of the area! Said if the Low tracks even 50-70 miles further north we could be in for 20+. This storm is going to be crazy if it all pans out. Then I hear a decent clipper system might come through for the weekend and then maybe a potential storm early next week?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1222671 said:


> Got all equipment fueled up and oils changed. We still got time though. We are gonna have all day tomorrow before the snow hits. Gonna spend some time with family tonight and relax. Gonna be a VERY long run.


hey sullivan I thought this snow stuff was coming tonight around 8 to9 pm till tommorow and then stopping a while and then coming back with a vengence til wedsday and now ISAW OLDDOGG SAY MAY ANOTHER ONE ON FRIDAY ?????


----------



## dlcs

I tell you what, I'm going nuckin futs here. I hate the wait and I'm second guessing everything. Hearing noises the truck is making and getting paranoid. I'm going crazy. I can't imagine all this snow coming at once, never seen these totals before in Illinois.


----------



## crazyskier537

God, the amount of ignorance around me is amazing. Today, everyone I was talking to about the blizzard said, "meh, no biggie dude. I can guarantee that were not gunna have a snow day even if two feet of snow falls. I'll come to school anyway, and imma be driftin around:laughing:" 

I get sossoo pissed. There not even gunna be able to dig their pos camry's outta the snow by tommarow morning. HA I wanna see the loooks on their faces when theres a five foot drift against their cars. 

They boast about how brave they are, and then they have a panic attack when they actually realize it's gunna happen. Then, when I say, "meh, i've seen 7-8' fall in a couple days... no biggie" I get nailed.:yow!::realmad:


Side note (not really)- I presalted everything for tonight! 4" I hope!


----------



## dlcs

The real hammering isn't go to happen until tomorrow afternoon or evening.


----------



## KMBertog

time to put on your big boy pants, gentlemen!


----------



## GMC99

Dosent sound like to much tonight according to skilling


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tonights snow became an after thought.... was hoping for a warm up push

.


----------



## KMBertog

they are saying 1-3 tonight, but our weather service we subscribe to is telling us generally 1 inch by morning.... early indication is salt most of accounts in the a.m., plow a couple that are 1 inch triggers and then get some rest for the afternoon onslaught


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm figuring the same. A quick salt run and a few easy fast pushes tonight. Nothing pretty. Just make it work. Then get sleep and be up at about noon and be ready


----------



## Midwest Pond

this new map isn't looking so good now


----------



## KMBertog

midwest pond;1222873 said:


> this new map isn't looking so good now


just spit out my gatorade!!! Ha ha ha haha!!!


----------



## ffej27

Well good evening guys. Been watching for a couple days and cant believe 20" is looking more like 10" to 14" from what i have heard waiting to see olddogs post but this is what im hearing. And yes bertog 1" tonight is also what im hearing


----------



## KMBertog

making myself a new playlist for the ipod.... gotta have some sweet tunes to jam to while scrapin' and scoopin' all this snow!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Midwest Pond;1222873 said:


> this new map isn't looking so good now


That's too damn funny!


----------



## Bartlett_2

So I presalted and billed everything, did my full checklist of stuff, so i'm ready. Is anyone going out tonight? I was hearing all day 1-4" tonight, then the main event tomorrow mid-day. Has that changed with any certainty??:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## KMBertog

Bartlett_2;1223010 said:


> So I presalted and billed everything, did my full checklist of stuff, so i'm ready. Is anyone going out tonight? I was hearing all day 1-4" tonight, then the main event tomorrow mid-day. Has that changed with any certainty??:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I am hearing more the 1-2 tonight.... Possibly closer to the 1" for now.... Still anticipating the big kahuna 3 or 4 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bartlett_2

KMBertog;1223028 said:


> I am hearing more the 1-2 tonight.... Possibly closer to the 1" for now.... Still anticipating the big kahuna 3 or 4 tomorrow afternoon.


I was just reading Skilling's forecast, and he said the same thing about 3pm tomorrow. Has anyone else noticed the huge amount of broken down, rusted out trucks with plows driving around today? I usually see them a lot, but a lot more today....


----------



## erkoehler

Bartlett_2;1223037 said:


> I was just reading Skilling's forecast, and he said the same thing about 3pm tomorrow. Has anyone else noticed the huge amount of broken down, rusted out trucks with plows driving around today? I usually see them a lot, but a lot more today....


Everyone's backup equipment!


----------



## ffej27

I could only imagine what russo's looked like today.


----------



## REAPER

Midwest Pond;1222873 said:


> this new map isn't looking so good now


Rivers of blood is a nice touch.


----------



## Bird21

I got three more loaders called out... everything I own is out onsite plus all my Uncle loaders. Got Hotels booked all over the area.. No one is going home!!!!

I am ready and have enough equipment out there for my stuff and to pick up the slack from the lowballers that fall face down........ At my price that is!!!!!!

Hope this really comes together now cause I am pumped!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey what ya call ten lowballers with shovels in a chili's lot ----------------------- S -----O------ L ------------------------ LMAO:laughing:


----------



## snorider075

Skilling posted this about an hour ago. take it for what it's worth.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1223041 said:


> Everyone's backup equipment!


No kidding! I walked in our back shop today and they had a blade ready to go on our service/tool truck.... that puppy is old and tired and needs to be taken out back 

but, it is what it is.... time to saddle up and hey if we need her she'll perform!!! We haven't had to use the backup blades/trucks/loaders/skids but they're ready to roll!


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1223116 said:


> Hey what ya call ten lowballers with shovels in a chili's lot ----------------------- S -----O------ L ------------------------ LMAO:laughing:


Hmmmm.... In the ER with hypothermia is what I would say


----------



## KMBertog

snorider075;1223120 said:


> Skilling posted this about an hour ago. take it for what it's worth.


according to that.... get ready to see some stuff you haven't seen before!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

My big boy pants are on. I plowed the 99 storm. if you havnt been through one, well, be prepared and keep your head strait. if its the same as then, well, your in for some fun tuesday night through thursday...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KMBertog;1223002 said:


> making myself a new playlist for the ipod.... gotta have some sweet tunes to jam to while scrapin' and scoopin' all this snow!


whats on it? Im having a hard time finding music i like


----------



## ffej27

BLIZZARD!!! Not to change the subject but I had just seen a post by Destintive Dave , new law if you have a drawbar /ball in your reciever in your hitch without a trailer you can get a $75.00 ticket


----------



## ffej27

ffej27;1223146 said:


> BLIZZARD!!! Not to change the subject but I had just seen a post by Destintive Dave , new law if you have a drawbar /ball in your reciever in your hitch without a trailer you can get a $75.00 ticket


What a joke . I run all year with my 2" reciever in my hitch . How much more do these [email protected] want out of people.


----------



## snowman79

i heard that ticket should only be issued if your reciever hitch sticks up high enough where it restricts view of your license plate... But thats just what I heard, only time I run with a hitch in is warm months because I am towing often, in the winter id rather not have it rust in or me back it into something while plowing.


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1223143 said:


> whats on it? Im having a hard time finding music i like


havent bought anything new from itunes just yet.... right now just re-organizing my current tunes to find a nice solid list for plowing some serious snow!!! classic rock seems to do the trick!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KMBertog;1223171 said:


> havent bought anything new from itunes just yet.... right now just re-organizing my current tunes to find a nice solid list for plowing some serious snow!!! classic rock seems to do the trick!


this is gonna sound bad but im tired of listing to my 155gb of music :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bird21

Good Night all, gonna chill with my boy as I might not see him for quite a little while. Charge your cameras as i know there will be some interesting sites as this thing goes down.


----------



## KMBertog

ice pellets coming down right now in palatine


----------



## ffej27

KMBertog;1223002 said:


> making myself a new playlist for the ipod.... gotta have some sweet tunes to jam to while scrapin' and scoopin' all this snow!


I know that feeling same as pasbt . Last year I starteed using XM Radio ,best move I have made . 99% no ads . Great for plowing


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1223182 said:


> this is gonna sound bad but im tired of listing to my 155gb of music :laughing::laughing::laughing:


HOLY MOLEY THATS A LOT OF MUSIC!!!!!


----------



## snorider075

sirus/xm rocks listen to octane and sirus hits


----------



## erkoehler

Not even a dusting here in bloomindale, it was snowing really hard and then just stopped and hasn't really started back up.


----------



## ffej27

Snorider you got it . Best plowin music


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KMBertog;1223209 said:


> HOLY MOLEY THATS A LOT OF MUSIC!!!!!


ya tell me and i cant find anything to keep me jammin out!


----------



## ffej27

snowman79;1223168 said:


> i heard that ticket should only be issued if your reciever hitch sticks up high enough where it restricts view of your license plate... But thats just what I heard, only time I run with a hitch in is warm months because I am towing often, in the winter id rather not have it rust in or me back it into something while plowing.


I hear you on that . I just keep it in cause im always haulin something . If I get a ticket I will be pi$$ed


----------



## ffej27

PabstBlueRibbon;1223235 said:


> ya tell me and i cant find anything to keep me jammin out!


Yeah I have the 160 gb FULL , sick of it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snorider075;1223212 said:


> sirus/xm rocks listen to octane and sirus hits


I always have my Sirius on. Love Octane! Its either that ormy Ipod.


----------



## snorider075

dusting now in north aurora with steady light snow


----------



## ffej27

I feel like an idiot , I have been on plowsite since 2008 and have never posted , Dont know why seems like a great group of guys to talk to


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be up in Lake and Mchenry counties for the storm. If anyone needs help, text or call and I'll see where I'm at.

Eric
630-533-2760


----------



## ffej27

Alright enough beer for me 4am start, Im out night and safe travels


----------



## Midwest Pond

this was posted on Skillings Facebook site

heres 29 inches in a driveway


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ffej27;1223273 said:


> I feel like an idiot , I have been on plowsite since 2008 and have never posted , Dont know why seems like a great group of guys to talk to


Welcome I guess.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can some one email there play list my went bye bye when the pc crashed


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ffej27;1222996 said:


> Well good evening guys. Been watching for a couple days and cant believe 20" is looking more like 10" to 14" from what i have heard waiting to see olddogs post but this is what im hearing. And yes bertog 1" tonight is also what im hearing


just got home, and i have not seen the news all day and only spent a few minutes all day looking on line and then that was at the next big one on Monday...the forecast IS on pace with the exception of tonight... i still think i-55 east and south are 22 to 24.

i ve looking at this storm over all and while we rejoice/fear/etc. their are others already getting slammed with heavy ice to. This storm is amazing for this time of year....its a spring storm that 2-3 months early. just WOW.

Anyways, i wish all of us the best and lets make some money !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ffej27;1223273 said:


> I feel like an idiot , I have been on plowsite since 2008 and have never posted , Dont know why seems like a great group of guys to talk to


Did u pay your 2011 dues yet? this year is 5.00 to each and 10.00 for private forcasting.


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1223340 said:


> just got home, and i have not seen the news all day and only spent a few minutes all day looking on line and then that was at the next big one on Monday...the forecast IS on pace with the exception of tonight... i still think i-55 east and south are 22 to 24.
> 
> i ve looking at this storm over all and while we rejoice/fear/etc. their are others already getting slammed with heavy ice to. This storm is amazing for this time of year....its a spring storm that 2-3 months early. just WOW.
> 
> Anyways, i wish all of us the best and lets make some money !!!!!!!!!


Best to you Old Dog! Let that wideout of yours do some serious work! No matter how big or how small our rigs are, the blades on the front of them are going to get one helluva workout the next few days!


----------



## erkoehler

^you got that right!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well she gave me a workout today, got all the broken weld's repair and made a one of kind defector. is rated for a 1 hour run....has only one design flaw









looked good at 1st









until









i opened the wings









i thought about washing it, but the salt will help melt the snow of the truck


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1223372 said:


> ^you got that right!


AND ESPECIALLY THAT EBLING ON THE BACK THAT I WANT TO SEE PICS!!!! :laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

Ummmmm.... From National Weather Service

DANGEROUS MULTIFACETED AND POTENTIALLY LIFE THREATENING WINTER STORM TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY

Be safe guys. Don't want to have a sour mood at our M&G in a couple weeks!!! :salute:


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1223385 said:


> well she gave me a workout today, got all the broken weld's repair and made a one of kind defector. is rated for a 1 hour run....has only one design flaw
> 
> View attachment 92455
> 
> 
> looked good at 1st
> 
> View attachment 92456
> 
> 
> until
> 
> View attachment 92457
> 
> 
> i opened the wings
> 
> View attachment 92458
> 
> 
> i thought about washing it, but the salt will help melt the snow of the truck


HULK SMASH DEFLECTOR!!!!!!!!!! wesport


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1223388 said:


> AND ESPECIALLY THAT EBLING ON THE BACK THAT I WANT TO SEE PICS!!!! :laughing:


This is all I have on my phone......


----------



## erkoehler

Found one more..........


----------



## KMBertog

oh what a tease!!! i hope you get some serious action shots this storm


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1223406 said:


> oh what a tease!!! i hope you get some serious action shots this storm


I hope that we aren't so behind that I can't take some time for pictures. The last few events I've been running like crazy and haven't taken any good pics.


----------



## KMBertog

hey in all i'm just busting balls... i anticipate all of us to be running around late, broken gear, whiteout conditions, etc. just stay safe is most important... pics can come later. like when i steal your truck at the meet and greet!! :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1223416 said:


> hey in all i'm just busting balls... i anticipate all of us to be running around late, broken gear, whiteout conditions, etc. just stay safe is most important... pics can come later. like when i steal your truck at the meet and greet!! :laughing:


I'll bring the Ebling down to the meet and greet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1223412 said:


> I hope that we aren't so behind that I can't take some time for pictures. The last few events I've been running like crazy and haven't taken any good pics.


that might hold more snow then my wideout when im backdragging......

damn that nice unit Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Bartlett_2

Well, goodnight guys, I'll check on things around 3am.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

same here, bed time


----------



## Snow2Go

Whos ready too make Stripper Money!! LOL!!


----------



## snorider075

good night fellas sweet dreams


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1223442 said:


> same here, bed time


Put me down for Plowing, based out of prairie grove, il.


----------



## the new boss 92

ffej27;1222996 said:


> Well good evening guys. Been watching for a couple days and cant believe 20" is looking more like 10" to 14" from what i have heard waiting to see olddogs post but this is what im hearing. And yes bertog 1" tonight is also what im hearing


i drive past you house exsacly 10 times a week lmfao. i work at ups at night. welsome aboard i just love the looks of your ford thats the only reason i know its you.


----------



## the new boss 92

Snow2Go;1223444 said:


> Whos ready too make Stripper Money!! LOL!!


this is going to be better than than, im thinking more like crack money!


----------



## Midwest Pond

gl guys..... time for a little rest for me

.


----------



## KMBertog

stripper money... crack money.... who cares! as long as it's money! ha ha!


----------



## metallihockey88

nobody seeing much snow yet? got close to an inch down here in skokie and its comin down pretty good. dads comin back from the city and says theres a good 1.5+ down and still comin down pretty good


----------



## erkoehler

Bloomingdale almost 3/4 inch.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jerry Taft has 31.8 inches at the city. And 38 at Bradley.


----------



## crazyskier537

R&R Yard Design;1223497 said:


> Jerry Taft has 31.8 inches at the city. And 38 at Bradley.


Has anyone noticed that this guys shows up like once a week? Whenever jerry is on, he will most always laugh at some point. "Soooo were looking at around 25 in peoria, 35 up at -ahhahahah- oha -ahahaha- ohare, excuse me.

But if he says 32", he's cool in my book!

payup

Good inch in skokie/ niles near the costco and target.

Anyone here do anything around morton grove, or edgebrook/ wildwood/ sauganaush? One of you may be plowing my neighbor's driveway, and might not even know it!:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We are going to put off tonight if we get any till tomorrow. Got two last things to do in the morning. Gods night till about 8 or so.


----------



## AJ 502

crazyskier537;1223532 said:


> Has anyone noticed that this guys shows up like once a week? Whenever jerry is on, he will most always laugh at some point. "Soooo were looking at around 25 in peoria, 35 up at -ahhahahah- oha -ahahaha- ohare, excuse me.
> 
> But if he says 32", he's cool in my book!
> 
> payup
> 
> Good inch in skokie/ niles near the costco and target.
> 
> Anyone here do anything around morton grove, or edgebrook/ wildwood/ sauganaush? One of you may be plowing my neighbor's driveway, and might not even know it!:laughing:


*I read your signature with the walk behind spreaders and it reminded me of a townhome complex I saw a little while ago. The caretakers were driving a golf cart and he had a guy on the back with the walk behind holding on spreading salt on all of the walks.
Very efficient. Great Idea.*


----------



## the new boss 92

truck fueled, plows mounted, tractor weights installed in bed by tailgate, worn out snow shovel, gloves, ipods charging, coffee is made just have to turn her on, boots in dyrer ready for there 15 minuets warm up. I think im sattled up and more than ready, you guys have no clue how bad i have been wanting to plow during a blizzed the past 4 seasons! good night wish you all luck!


----------



## the new boss 92

i any one in the area needs a hand tomarrow during the/ during the night pm me and ill get you some contact info in the moring. i have this feeling im going to get shyt on with hours the next couple days, but the only thing i can do it stay positive and hope for the best!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1223416 said:


> hey in all i'm just busting balls... i anticipate all of us to be running around late, broken gear, whiteout conditions, etc. just stay safe is most important... pics can come later. like when i steal your truck at the meet and greet!! :laughing:


cant bust my balls.... their already broken.... ask DFDSuperduty/Dave We were in iraq together in 05 when they were broken.....:laughing:

Now thats how i got the name nuts


----------



## snowman79

talk is the storm is growing bigger then thought...


----------



## metallihockey88

snowman79;1223688 said:


> talk is the storm is growing bigger then thought...


Well inaccuweather has been raising totals 3-4in a day. Went from 16.5-21.8 this morning. Just caught am weather and they're all gettin on board. Said models showed top 10 to top 5 storm. Newest models showing could easily surpass 67 storm. I'm young enough to be excited but smart enough to be so nervous I couldn't even sleep last night


----------



## snowguys

I herd FEMA said the city will be shut down for 12-24 hours at least


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1223695 said:


> I herd FEMA said the city will be shut down for 12-24 hours at least


At least. Side streets won't get touched til Friday I bet and all cars will be buried.


----------



## snowman79

tracy on channel 7 is getting all hot and bothered over this storm. She says every hour as computer models run and update more moisture is being fed into the storm and the duration of the storm is growing. She said this might top all-time snow storm totals....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snowman79;1223722 said:


> tracy on channel 7 is getting all hot and bothered over this storm. She says every hour as computer models run and update more moisture is being fed into the storm and the duration of the storm is growing. She said this might top all-time snow storm totals....


I'll believe it when the snow stop's falling.... then we will see if it surpasses the 1967 snow fall....


----------



## Midwest Pond

ok..... just asking....... anyone else slightly concerned?

.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Midwest Pond;1223767 said:


> ok..... just asking....... anyone else slightly concerned?
> 
> .


yea. gonna have several backups working. Let's hope everything stays in one piece.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was fine with the storm until I saw this yesterday


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest Pond;1223767 said:


> ok..... just asking....... anyone else slightly concerned?
> 
> .


Concerned? So nervous I couldn't concentrate on anything I was doin all day and couldn't sleep last night. Hopefully get a nap in this afternoon. Truck is loaded and ready to go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well that was a quick 5 hours.....

note to self : next big storm, get some sleep

"well she gave me a workout today, got all the broken weld's repaired and made a one of kind defector. is rated for a 1 hour run....has only one design flaw"

well it last lasted 3 hours....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1223767 said:


> ok..... just asking....... anyone else slightly concerned?
> 
> .


Yeah I'm concerned about it. But we are prepared and have machines ready when needed. Nothing you can do besides try to keep up and keep laneways open during this. I am gonna bring loaders and dumps to all the sites once the snow is over. But until then, all customers need to realize that its not going to look perfect. They are so used to the lots being down to pavment from curb to curb at 5:00am. Everyone just dig in and be ready to work. I mean really work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

check this out


----------



## alexf250

Anyone know where I can get a bucket mount for a arctic loader pusher.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

708 532 1100


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nice.... this the latest "rain report"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and the big winner is

drum roll, please

.


----------



## snocrete

Thanks for posting all the weather updates olddogThumbs Up

We got about 1-2 inches yesterday....temps have been steadily dropping since then and already the wind has picked up. Radar looks like Central Illinois is gonna start seeing snow in the next 1.5 - 2 hrs.?..?..Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

no problem and looks good for you guys


----------



## the new boss 92

i cant wait, hopefully we can all keep up with this somewhat so we arent breaking stuff and everyone comes out ahead!


----------



## Midwest Pond

was talking to my neighbor and a plow truck comes into the subdision to plow one of my neighbors..... we maybe have 1.5" down......

wtf? really? your plowing driveways? f it at this point, 2 inches is nothing


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1223586 said:


> i any one in the area needs a hand tomarrow during the/ during the night pm me and ill get you some contact info in the moring. i have this feeling im going to get shyt on with hours the next couple days, but the only thing i can do it stay positive and hope for the best!


Gimme a call later today. Could get you some time at that lot in carol stream I was tellin you about whenever your free I'm sure. 847-204-6196. Think me and bryan will be pretty swamped and there's gonna be 1 truck onsite the whole storm but know hell def need some help/rest.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Midwest Pond;1223782 said:


> I was fine with the storm until I saw this yesterday


should have done that 4 times. poor blower.


----------



## the new boss 92

if any one needs a hand on bobcat or anything let me know ill get info to you asap!


----------



## dlcs

What a fricken day. Tried to start my truck this morning and it wouldn't start, all it would do is click. Its 07 2500hd, callled a wrecker and had it towed to the dealer. Dealer is looking at it now. I hope its just the starter and that they can find one. My nerves are shot.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1223979 said:


> What a fricken day. Tried to start my truck this morning and it wouldn't start, all it would do is click. Its 07 2500hd, callled a wrecker and had it towed to the dealer. Dealer is looking at it now. I hope its just the starter and that they can find one. My nerves are shot.


i wish you luck, is it diesiel? might be a dead battery!


----------



## KMBertog

we salted everything twice this morning. just got back to the office. couple of the 1 inch accts got plowed so far. now the waiting game until later. time to relax a bit. 

stay safe guys, it's going to be one brutal night.


----------



## snowguys

dlcs;1223979 said:


> What a fricken day. Tried to start my truck this morning and it wouldn't start, all it would do is click. Its 07 2500hd, callled a wrecker and had it towed to the dealer. Dealer is looking at it now. I hope its just the starter and that they can find one. My nerves are shot.


You try jumping it?


----------



## KMBertog

my salt truck @ 4:30 a.m.... Snapped couple pics on cell phone while salting in Arlington Hts. Chevy 3500 HD Dump. Flink under tailgate spreader. :salute:


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1223889 said:


> Gimme a call later today. Could get you some time at that lot in carol stream I was tellin you about whenever your free I'm sure. 847-204-6196. Think me and bryan will be pretty swamped and there's gonna be 1 truck onsite the whole storm but know hell def need some help/rest.


i will, i just dont know what's going to be going on as no one knows. ill deff givee you a call.


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;1223980 said:


> i wish you luck, is it diesiel? might be a dead battery!


No 6.0 gasser. I have two batteries, the plow lifted fine and all the lights were on in the truck. I guess it could still be a battery, i hope its something simple.


----------



## Elite Property Services

I just heard on Weather Channel they are expecting 25' waves on lake michigan. That would be something to see.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1223999 said:


> No 6.0 gasser. I have two batteries, the plow lifted fine and all the lights were on in the truck. I guess it could still be a battery, i hope its something simple.


hope you get her running its going to be a bad storm!


----------



## dlcs

snowguys;1223983 said:


> You try jumping it?


No, they way it was parked, i couldn't get any other vehicle close enough. Shop said they will get it in at 9:30. Just waiting for the call.


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;1224002 said:


> hope you get her running its going to be a bad storm!


Yeah I know. This one is a monster.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1223998 said:


> i will, i just dont know what's going to be going on as no one knows. ill deff givee you a call.


Yea I'm sure you'll be up for runnin as many hours as ya can and the lots 5min from your house so just let me know if ya got any free time ya wanna take. See a trip to lenz in the near future lol. Hopefully your lil warrior makes it through this one in one piece


----------



## stroker79

Hey if anyone needs a break, let me know. I don't have plow on my truck so if you get too tired come Thursday or Friday I can give you a break and keep on plowing for you. I'm good at plowing, there is a bunch of people that have seen my curb to curb anal attention to detail plowing on this site. 

Just throwing that out there. I'll probably be out tearin it up on the atv lol.


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1224008 said:


> Yea I'm sure you'll be up for runnin as many hours as ya can and the lots 5min from your house so just let me know if ya got any free time ya wanna take. See a trip to lenz in the near future lol. Hopefully your lil warrior makes it through this one in one piece


i hope man im itching realy bad for this new one. im rated for 6100 max i scaled in at 6480 the other day at a scrapyard. im almost starting to feel bad for the little guy lol


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

stroker79;1224034 said:


> hey if anyone needs a break, let me know. I don't have plow on my truck so if you get too tired come thursday or friday i can give you a break and keep on plowing for you. I'm good at plowing, there is a bunch of people that have seen my curb to curb anal attention to detail plowing on this site.
> 
> Just throwing that out there. I'll probably be out tearin it up on the atv lol.


 liar..........


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker, hows you wheeler doing? get any more mods on her yet?


----------



## tls22

Good luck guys...i wanted a storm like this for you....look foward to talking to you guys and getting pics as you plow,...should have flew out..as the storm here is pissing out...thanks for the offers to work..have fun guys and be safe......just try to relax...and dont get stress out


----------



## the new boss 92

thanks tim, you mean you dont wanna help us out and drive out here? lol messing. hope you enjoy looking at all our pictures i enjoyed your alot!


----------



## Dissociative

ha ha Doug misses plowing....hehehehe


----------



## stroker79

Mdwstsnow512;1224042 said:


> liar..........


Let's not go there 

I bet you'll have your hands full!!


----------



## the new boss 92

between all the coffee i drank and the excitment built up in me, it feels like i blew 8 invisable lines of drugs.


----------



## stroker79

the new boss 92;1224044 said:


> stroker, hows you wheeler doing? get any more mods on her yet?


No power mods, I want to leave it alone for the best longevity. But I have added a bunch of accessories like a rear bumper, led light bar for night rides, it's not a strobe bar its just a white steady light anemia incredibly bright, rotopax on the front rack, I built my own bike to bike comm into the bike, and a whole handful of other things!

It's a blast though!


----------



## the new boss 92

Dissociative;1224090 said:


> ha ha Doug misses plowing....hehehehe


not this storm hes not, hes going to be ripping 360's in our lots laughing as we fall asleep and run him over:laughing:


----------



## stroker79

tls22;1224073 said:


> Good luck guys...i wanted a storm like this for you....look foward to talking to you guys and getting pics as you plow,...should have flew out..as the storm here is pissing out...thanks for the offers to work..have fun guys and be safe......just try to relax...and dont get stress out


If I had a nickel for everytime I heard you say you were goin to fly out here I be rich!

Who would have thought we were gonna take a plowing in a blizzard lesson from you???? Ha


----------



## stroker79

Dissociative;1224090 said:


> ha ha Doug misses plowing....hehehehe


Actually, no where near as much as I thought. The only
Thing that gets me bothered is the **** job they do where I work but we have our own crew to do our lot. And the pathetic part is, we have a huge loader with a 18' sectional, a skid with a 10' box and 2 pickups and it looks terrible most of the time. Oh well

But I just thought I'd offer my help, no worries though, I'll be out on the atv, can't wait!


----------



## stroker79

the new boss 92;1224103 said:


> not this storm hes not, hes going to be ripping 360's in our lots laughing as we fall asleep and run him over:laughing:


Lol, I'll join the ranks of all the other idiots on the road when they shouldn't be haha.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1223442 said:


> same here, bed time


Hey, what do I need to do to get on the map and not be left out in the cold???


----------



## the new boss 92

stroker79;1224110 said:


> Lol, I'll join the ranks of all the other idiots on the road when they shouldn't be haha.


haha i have that feeling that im going to be running into a few of them idiots on the road. have fun doug, nice seeing you around again. hope everything with your newborn is going well and this storm will be in her history book! good luck and have fun


Dodge Plow Pwr;1224134 said:


> Hey, what do I need to do to get on the map and not be left out in the cold???


just a request.


----------



## erkoehler

Got a full push in already this morning! Wish I could get a nap in but we are working on dialing in the F350 plow so that we have a third truck for this storm


----------



## the new boss 92

damn ek when you get another truck?


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1224162 said:


> damn ek when you get another truck?


Picked it up yesterday, its nothing special. Its old, looks terrible and is not cooperating right now. But, if we get the plow up and running it will make tonight much smoother


----------



## dlcs

Well looks like I need new batteries.


----------



## the new boss 92

erkoehler;1224185 said:


> Picked it up yesterday, its nothing special. Its old, looks terrible and is not cooperating right now. But, if we get the plow up and running it will make tonight much smoother


nice hope she works out for ya,and make things as smoothe as you plan.


----------



## snowguys

dlcs;1224190 said:


> Well looks like I need new batteries.


Glad it was not something big 200 bucks and your plowing


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1224190 said:


> Well looks like I need new batteries.


better now than finding out in a blizzard, optima red top upgrade!


----------



## metallihockey88

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/lbg/2191636856.html

wow is all i have to say. last place in the world id wanna be tonight is outside let alone on a roof. guess ill watch the news in the morning and see how many of these nuts blow off the roof with 50mph gusts


----------



## 1olddogtwo

cold, windy, ice pellet type falling on the southside.....nap time


----------



## Midwest Pond

metallihockey88;1224227 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/lbg/2191636856.html
> 
> wow is all i have to say. last place in the world id wanna be tonight is outside let alone on a roof. guess ill watch the news in the morning and see how many of these nuts blow off the roof with 50mph gusts


this was a good laugh...ty

.


----------



## clncut

Snowing sideways here in NW Indiana!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

She's here boys. Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## stroker79

Sideways in Glenview!


----------



## Bartlett_2

It's snowing, It's snowing!!! The 2011 blizzard has come!!


----------



## stroker79

It's Snowmageden!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

George I found a csp8180 out of a government caddy that needs some work if you can repair it for me some time.


----------



## the new boss 92

:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!: im tired now that i seen the snow.


----------



## metallihockey88

wow is it windy already. this is gonna be a killer. snowing everyway but down. there was about 2in on the driveway that i didnt waste my time shoveling this mornin as theres about 20 more on the way. since this wind started the driveway is completely bare aside from about a 15ft long spot towards the front that is about 8in deep. Holy Drifts is all i gotta say for this storm


----------



## Bartlett_2

Yeah, everything I plowed this morning is drifting bad. We're going to start shortly. Loaded up the trucks and shovel crew, ready to burn some fuel, and make some $$$$$. Good luck everyone, and be safe!!


----------



## Tradesman81

Its snowing sideways and up from the ground in Channahon. Ranging in depth from a dusting to about 7"


----------



## Bigdoghd

I didn't plow either this am, the drives about 850 ft long and figured it would just drift over it again. It's coming down now, would have been nice to have a few accounts to make some made money. Be safe out there guys!!


----------



## dlcs

For now, most of my lots are blown clean. Did a few driveways so the people could get in for the night. I had one that as soon as i opened it up it would just blow shut, couldn't see but 50' in front of me at best. This is nuts.


----------



## dlcs

snowguys;1224199 said:


> Glad it was not something big 200 bucks and your plowing


Yep, new batteries and it seems to be good. maybe I'm paranoid but does everyones amp meter drop a little when they are really working their plow. I run a dual rotator light and i now notice the ampmeter runs between 13-15amps, fluctuates a bit. Never paid much attention before. LOL


----------



## Tradesman81

Can anyone tell me how much is on the ground in Naperville


----------



## Innovative Snow

Tradesman81;1224433 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much is on the ground in Naperville


Around 95th and Route 59 there is 22 1/2" as of 3pm


----------



## snowman79

Holy Blizzard, most county roads by me are almost difted shut, county is pulling plows off the roads around 5 or 6. Route 20 and 23 through mchenry county western county that is are almost impassible. We threw the towel in for now, will go out around 6 to hit apartments and houses, all commerical and churches are closed tonight and tomorrow morning so no worry about trying to get to them right away...


----------



## affekonig

Tradesman81;1224433 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much is on the ground in Naperville


Nothing to 6" drifts. So windy it's hard to tell.


----------



## snowguys

dlcs;1224425 said:


> Yep, new batteries and it seems to be good. maybe I'm paranoid but does everyones amp meter drop a little when they are really working their plow. I run a dual rotator light and i now notice the ampmeter runs between 13-15amps, fluctuates a bit. Never paid much attention before. LOL


 yea it will go down i have a 02 2500hd and it goes down you will be fine


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going out soon to run through stuff.


----------



## unit28

. it looks like a tough one to play with
good luck and be safe


----------



## KMBertog

holy drifts

gonna be a long couple of days boys


----------



## ffej27

1olddogtwo;1223350 said:


> Did u pay your 2011 dues yet? this year is 5.00 to each and 10.00 for private forcasting.


Sorry Olddog check must of got lost in the mail:laughing:


----------



## ffej27

the new boss 92;1223478 said:


> i drive past you house exsacly 10 times a week lmfao. i work at ups at night. welsome aboard i just love the looks of your ford thats the only reason i know its you.


Yes thats me. Thanks


----------



## lawnproslawncar

If u guys need some help let me know, I can arrange some A-250 kids and a F350 w/ 9.2 vxt

Just call me and we can work something out.

Joe Anderson
Lawn Pros Lawn Care
715-412-0909


----------



## plow3232

just got back from a gas station, it's really bad I never seen anything like this. bunch of stupid drivers also


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

plow3232;1224653 said:


> just got back from a gas station, it's really bad I never seen anything like this. bunch of stupid drivers also


well what can you do when you have one wheel peel


----------



## NW Snow Removal

this is pretty epic. everybody working where they have evening hours. gonna be busy all night with re-runs. we don't let it pile up more than 6 inches or we may get stuck and tow trucks may be many hours away.


----------



## plow3232

NW Snow Removal;1224671 said:


> this is pretty epic. everybody working where they have evening hours. gonna be busy all night with re-runs. we don't let it pile up more than 6 inches or we may get stuck and tow trucks may be many hours away.


yepp I'm doing the same, even with the drives


----------



## snowman79

Just got in, if its to crazy for the county to be out plowing, its stupid for us to be out, plus its pretty much a waste. Everything is opened up decently. It will be interesting in the morning to see if I can get down some of these roads to get to accounts and houses, most roads are drifted over solid and drifts are growing.


----------



## tls22

Just some tips guys....going to be hard to see backing up...so when ur hanging ur head out the window...bring a towel or a rain coat to put over ur arm.....to keep dry. Also bring a extra shirt.......small scraper will work for the driver side mirror to clear snow also....its powder so you prob can push 11-12 of it....just dont stack to high and get stuck


----------



## snowman79

Thats what we are thinking, If the snow was a lot wetter we would be out pushing right now, but its so light and fluffy we decided to wait till after midnight probably 1 AM before we head out to touch anything. Heres to a classic blizzard guys!


----------



## Midwest Pond

visibility in Mundelein area almost nill...... windshield frozen up bad....... got to love not seeing where your going......

other than that...... wouldn't want to be anywhere else



evening started out with my serpentine pulley breaking..... luckily it happened when places where still open...... never even got to first house when that happened


gl...heading back out.....

.


----------



## the new boss 92

its seriours in carol stream


----------



## DJP2829

Anyone is Morton Grove have time to do a house today/tomorrow. Friend will pay cash. If interested please call me at 630.816.5668. Thanks!


----------



## REAPER

Well we got I guess what you would call lucky and most accounts closed until Thursday. I was out for full salt and partial plows earlier and it was crazy then. I see some fools still out driving now but I wont be one of them. Even the plows have been pulled here in McHenry.


----------



## Bigdoghd

Wow glad to be home.....355 was nasty. Windshield kept frezzing up and visability was null. Not sure if there's a trick that you pro's use. No sense in even doing the drive, the wind is blowing so hard you can't see two feet in front of you? Started to venture out from New Lenox to Mokena straight down Francis Rd visiblity going in the wind was 0 told my son your drive is gonna have to wait. Be safe out there guys !!!


----------



## the new boss 92

this is crazy, i was told to go home by the local pd. they have geneva rd shut down. drifts are crazy plowed my driveway and i had 3 ft drifts in 2 hours. this is crazy!


----------



## Bird21

Really, Really wow this is the real deal. Came home for a bowl of soup, shower and then back at it.


----------



## the new boss 92

our power has been flickering all night, and i cant see my neighbors house. this is awsome!


----------



## snowman79

Well im officially snowed in. Tried to head into town from my house and my road has 2-4 foot drifts in places, white out conditions, and the end of my road is a cluster F. Jack knifed semi that is just abandoned along with about ten cars, RT 20 is clearly drifted over maybe 2' in places if not more. I turned around, didn't feel like spending the night in the truck in the middle of a blizzard or walking home and ditching the truck.... Police are advising all persons to stay home, DO NOT GO OUT, they are able to give you tickets for being out now do to a weather emergency. Roads are closed all around me here in Marengo, Also just read an update on the weather. Looks like the Low moved further north, NWS says another 1.5" of water could come out of this thing adding 15-20" more snow ontop of what we have had so far.....This storm is going to be cripling.


----------



## crazyskier537

DJP2829;1224872 said:


> Anyone is Morton Grove have time to do a house today/tomorrow. Friend will pay cash. If interested please call me at 630.816.5668. Thanks!


Yeah, maybe? I would be able to get tommarow around noon. Can you give me an intersection or location? Would he mind if it's a high school kid?

I am down near caldwell/ devon, or touhy/ lehigh, so it would would have to be decent pay for me to drive over there... Nothin under $40 if it's a small drive, or like $60 if it's medium...

Can't call ya, cell is dead, and landline is ********, so sorry i'm posting this here...

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/60646
^Weather channel is predicting around 30" on top of what has fallen by tommarow in the afternoon!


----------



## plow3232

just came back and I'm cleaning until tomorrow. DON'T RISK IT.


----------



## crazyskier537

snowman79;1224961 said:


> NWS says another 1.5" of water could come out of this thing adding 15-20" more snow ontop of what we have had so far.....This storm is going to be cripling.


This stuff is fluffy. Skilling and others confirm its around a 20:1 ratio, so 30-35" is realistic too!

I'm waiting till it's all over. Broke a shear pin today in the snow, cus one of my tire chains fell off, and I sucked it up hehe


----------



## NW Snow Removal

6 foot drifts reported downtown...crews having trouble shoveling due to 60mph wind gusts....ppl stuck on Lake Shore Drive being rescued by cops on snow mobiles. 10" down at Midway. Parts of I-80 being shut down.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao...... now missing my left windshield wiper


Rt. 60 from Mundelein to Round Lake closed with cars everywhere..... people just left them, road has been closed for 4 1/2 hours..... I was shuttling people out of there

done till early AM..... un friggin real..... can't see shyt


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I drove from Naperville to Roselle, took forever, Gary Ave in Carol Stream is like a scene out of a movie, cars the wrong direction, cops all over. Its a mess, my life is worth more than some snow plowing. Time to relax for a bit. If your on a lot keep plowing, dont even risk going home. Ive never been scared driving in a snow storm, and call me what you want, but I was scared driving home tonight.


----------



## dlcs

I just got back in, had to make a emergency run to get my mother in law home. I have never seen anything like this. City trucks are running crews rescuing people. I was plowing one of my lots and the national guard came by in their Humvees. This is the real deal. I hate being home because I don't know if I can push this stuff when its all done. We have at leat 2' on the ground. I don't know when I'll be able to go back out. Can't see anything.


----------



## Bartlett_2

DistinctiveDave;1225066 said:


> I drove from Naperville to Roselle, took forever, Gary Ave in Carol Stream is like a scene out of a movie, cars the wrong direction, cops all over. Its a mess, my life is worth more than some snow plowing. Time to relax for a bit. If your on a lot keep plowing, dont even risk going home. Ive never been scared driving in a snow storm, and call me what you want, but I was scared driving home tonight.


I just came in the same way back to my shop. Never seen anything like this before! I called in my guys, it's too risky to be out tonight. I couldn't even see 1 foot in front of me when I was plowing, so I didn't want to break anything either. We're going to see how it looks at 3-4AM. Be safe guys!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I forgot to say, I was scared to drive for the first time in my life! This is really something else.. I am really apprehensive as to how I will handle the lots in the morning. It's going to be interesting...


----------



## Midwest Pond

just think.... this is only 1/3 of the storm

.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Midwest Pond;1225126 said:


> just think.... this is only 1/3 of the storm
> 
> .


I was thinking about it, I just took 2 advil....


----------



## dlcs

I think NOAA gave up on the totals. They still say 13" for us.:laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Still out this storm has gotten the best of us I can barely keep the main drive open little lone the lot


----------



## dlcs

I wonder how many arseholes will be disapointed that there lot is not clean by 6:00am.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell we have not been able open three condos yet. Can't get to them.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I've had a customer tell me he needs to be out of his driveway by 6am..... where the hell does he think hes driving to? 

.


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1225155 said:


> I've had a customer tell me he needs to be out of his driveway by 6am..... where the hell does he think hes driving to?
> 
> .


People are stupid. I was plowing snow down the main highway in town with my blade all the way up. We have drifts over 4'. I have one high rise that I couldn't keep open, been there twice. The street leading to it has not been touched. If someone needs a ambulance they are not getting there. This **** is scary.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Midwest Pond;1225155 said:


> I've had a customer tell me he needs to be out of his driveway by 6am..... where the hell does he think hes driving to?
> 
> .


LOL. Im listening to Scanner Radio on my android phone, sweet app by the way.

But you should hear all the abandoned cars, power lines down, roads shut down, tow trucks cant get to cars to pull them out....its crazy!!!!!!!!!!

Time for bed til 4am ish....


----------



## dlcs

When are you guys going back out?


----------



## dlcs

DistinctiveDave;1225159 said:


> LOL. Im listening to Scanner Radio on my android phone, sweet app by the way.
> 
> But you should hear all the abandoned cars, power lines down, roads shut down, tow trucks cant get to cars to pull them out....its crazy!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time for bed til 4am ish....


The national guard is trying to pull people out of ditches on RT. 2 in Northern Illinois. They are running two humvees in groups. This reminds me of the '79 blizzard when the national guard brought out tracked vehicles to rescue people off of I-88. my wife wanted to know why i was home and not plowing with the storm. I told here it was too risky, she said that she wished she could see it. LOL


----------



## DistinctiveDave

dlcs;1225161 said:


> When are you guys going back out?


Im going to wake up about 4am, and see what it looks like. With daylight at least we can see when we drive so we dont hit vehicles on the side of the road, there were several times, that I came up on abandon cars on the side of road, a few close calls cause I couldnt see them.


----------



## Midwest Pond

take her for a quick ride to show her visibility....lmao



Dave, there was a few times where if someone was walking down or across the road, I would have run them over..... I couldn't see crap

4am for me too


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Midwest Pond;1225169 said:


> take her for a quick ride to show her visibility....lmao


All you have to do is look out the window...


----------



## dlcs

I'm going to bed.


----------



## Bird21

Stuck at a hotel, all my guys are stopped in hotels or sleeping in trucks............ State roads are not being plowed............. City roads are not being plowed........ This is serious ... Be Careful


----------



## dlcs

I'm listening to scanner radio, thanks Dave for the idea. Local EMS ambulance is following a road grader to get to a patient.


----------



## Snow2Go

Hi Guys let me show you the rig I have been working on for the past 8 hours. I got it running its great. I went home.

Then I got stuck in my subdivision! FUGGGGG


----------



## R&R Yard Design

This sucks.6-8 foot drifts by doors.


----------



## Snow2Go

R&R Yard Design;1225220 said:


> This sucks.6-8 foot drifts by doors.


You mean what I just came home too?


----------



## metallihockey88

Guess I must be on of the only morons still out since 6pm. Words can't describe this storm. Still idiots out drivin around. Wind finally dyin down a bit at least


----------



## Snow2Go

I have been out driving around and its straight out of a movie. I will tell you this now, if you have a diesel be thankful. This is the first time working with a Gasser and its a Big Block and boy its having a lot of trouble.


----------



## clund21

Called it off for a few hours.. Rockford plows arent running and the streets such a disaster that its not even worth it at this point. Been stuck twice and that was enough for me. I'll just deal with 7 foot drifts in the morning.

Seeing fire truck stuck right in the middle of a main thouroughfare made my day...right up till they decided to just close the entire street between my sites


----------



## snowguys

Know where I can get a loader or a bobcat lol


----------



## ao31

Man, I've never been so happy to be home! Took a while to snake through the carnage on unplowed roads. Hope we're able to at least see where the road is supposed to be come sun up. I felt like I was plowing with a blindfold on! Geesh!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Civil Emergency Message for Lake County, IL

Issued by The National Weather Service
Chicago, IL 
2:26 am CST, Wed., Feb. 2, 2011

THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE IS TRANSMITTED AT THE REQUEST OF THE EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT AGENCY LAKE COUNTY ILLINOIS. 

BECAUSE OF LIFE-THREATENING BLIZZARD CONDITIONS... ROADS ACROSS LAKE COUNTY ARE CLOSED TO ALL TRAFFIC. EMERGENCY RESPONDERS ARE HAVING DIFFICULTY REACHING NUMEROUS STRANDED MOTORISTS. DRIVING WILL CONTINUE TO BE NEARLY IMPOSSIBLE FOR THE NEXT SEVERAL HOURS. IF YOU BECOME STRANDED... EMERGENCY VEHICLES MAY NOT BE ABLE TO REACH YOU. 

IF YOU ARE STRANDED... DO NOT LEAVE YOUR VEHICLE. RUN YOUR VEHICLE 10 MINUTES PER HOUR. MAKE SURE YOUR EXHAUST PIPE IS NOT SNOW COVERED... AND CRACK OPEN A DOWNWIND WINDOW FOR VENTILATION. 

ALL RESOURCES ARE BEING USED TO REACH STRANDED MOTORISTS. PLEASE DO NOT DRIVE UNLESS ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY. DOING SO WILL PUT YOUR LIFE AT RISK.


----------



## PremierPlow

Just went back out. and came right back in. I live on a state highway and it's not plowed. I could hardly tell where the road was in town, I can't imagine what it's like out in the open.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

anyone looking for work, It's very tough out there and all our trucks and extra trucks are working hard, but not fast enough, I probably have something in your area I need help with. call my cell 708-288-4630. KC


----------



## erkoehler

I've been up since 2 am Tuesday! We've been Plowing since 5pm yesterday! Working my way to round lake beach now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I love this weather...white gold white gold


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been out 15 hours onn the 2nd round.....many hours left

Gone thru about 800 gals of diesel.....pull out countless trucks, loaders, skidsteers, on one semi

Plowed so far maybe two hours...

All the roads of the south side are srecwed...

Enjoy, may a while or a week before the next one


----------



## erkoehler

I could have used a fuel truck in zion!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could use a cheeseburger in tinley park...or coffee, everything is closed


----------



## DistinctiveDave

What are the roads looking like? Will I even be able to get to my accounts?


----------



## erkoehler

Same here, trying to find fuel.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

DistinctiveDave;1225294 said:


> What are the roads looking like? Will I even be able to get to my accounts?


roads are unplowed mostly. If they are on back roads, no you wont be able to get there. Its hard to drive anywhere without plowing the roads with your plow all the way up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LOL the last I did a fuel was two hours ago......it was bad, I havent seen many plows out


----------



## DistinctiveDave

NW Snow Removal;1225297 said:


> roads are unplowed mostly. If they are on back roads, no you wont be able to get there. Its hard to drive anywhere without plowing the roads with your plow all the way up.


Thanks. Guess ill stay in bed a little longer. I don't way to add to the chaos out there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thank goddpness we have tanks on our larger lots, we have extra 30 loaders running around


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dave wait until u see your lots.....good luck, one of our subs f 150 is buryed up to its door handles. he's running a loader down the street


----------



## DistinctiveDave

1olddogtwo;1225303 said:


> dave wait until u see your lots.....good luck, one of our subs f 150 is buryed up to its door handles. he's running a loader down the street


I'm figuring as much. I'll figure something out. It is what it is.


----------



## metallihockey88

Ahhh beautiful. Bury myself and call bryan (pabst) to come bail me out as he gets stuck. What are the odds lol. Couldn't have happened on a better night. This is brutal


----------



## snowman79

Yea, I just got called by the boss. He says stay home! He got stuck in town at one of our accounts so he is able to kind of get around to accounts in town. He said anything in the open has a minimum of 3 foot drifts, he said he just got done talking to his buddy at the county building in woodstock and sas they are getting the big oshkosh style plows with big V plows and road Graders out...., might not start plowing till light out not to risk hhittinganything. Looks like I will have a few more hours to sleep. Buddy says there is at least two feet of snow on lots with drifts everywhere! Hopefully I can get out at some point an make some money but who knows...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

broken axle truck stuck in palatine, couple alternator failures, couple plows broken, couple skid loader drivers stuck around 8pm in their cars on their way to their lots. OMG.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I just pulled eric out golf road was barely passiable I been in my lot for 12 hours and lost the battle in the first hour


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Will county and kane county issued travel bans


----------



## Bartlett_2

Does anyone know of dupage co. banned travel on the roads? We're stuck at the office, which isn't too bad, but I want to try to get out soon. There's a loader running up and down my street right now clearing it off. I can't tell if it belongs to the city or not. No signs of life outside that and my building.

Last night I had some guys out until 2:30 just trying to get back, had quit plowing at 10PM. The roads were pretty much impassable, even the semi's shut 'em down, cars everywhere, and 3-4' drifts. IDK how we're going to plow through this, you have to have loaders to move this stuff. Got my second push done for the day last night, but a ton more is on the ground now...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bartlett_2;1225331 said:


> Does anyone know of dupage co. banned travel on the roads? We're stuck at the office, which isn't too bad, but I want to try to get out soon. There's a loader running up and down my street right now clearing it off. I can't tell if it belongs to the city or not. No signs of life outside that and my building.
> 
> Last night I had some guys out until 2:30 just trying to get back, had quit plowing at 10PM. The roads were pretty much impassable, even the semi's shut 'em down, cars everywhere, and 3-4' drifts. IDK how we're going to plow through this, you have to have loaders to move this stuff. Got my second push done for the day last night, but a ton more is on the ground now...


I haven't seen anything about dupage having a ban. I'm in the same boat. It will be slow going with a plow, but a machine will be needed. I have access to a bobcat, just need to get that to the sites.


----------



## Bartlett_2

DistinctiveDave;1225333 said:


> I haven't seen anything about dupage having a ban. I'm in the same boat. It will be slow going with a plow, but a machine will be needed. I have access to a bobcat, just need to get that to the sites.


The bobcat next door is stuck and abandoned... I think it probably gelled up by now...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bartlett_2;1225337 said:


> The bobcat next door is stuck and abandoned... I think it probably gelled up by now...


Wow, crazy. Back to sleep for 2 hours.


----------



## Bartlett_2

DistinctiveDave;1225338 said:


> Wow, crazy. Back to sleep for 2 hours.


I'm going to try and do the same. Good luck...


----------



## ahoron

Just got home, went and plowed the neighbor's he asked if the roads were ok. I just smiled. First time having to plow just to get down the streets. STAY HOME EVERYONE. good night


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mundelein came and made a path down my street so I did my driveway and 7 houses on my route already...... 

its pretty amazing out there..... got stuck 3 times and had to shovel myself out....... switching out some clothes and heading back out..... if I can just bounce from neighborhood to neighborhood I may be ok......

gl all...... still coming down sideways...... only 10-11 more hours of snow


----------



## snowguys

Yea im going to bed no one is going to work I've been out sence 6 and feel Like we got nothing done


----------



## NW Snow Removal

snowguys;1225363 said:


> Yea im going to bed no one is going to work I've been out sence 6 and feel Like we got nothing done


We moved more snow so far tonight than, than all this year.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Well, I'm going to make another attempt. Got the calls rolling in. I'm surprised anyone's working today...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bartlett_2;1225375 said:


> Well, I'm going to make another attempt. Got the calls rolling in. I'm surprised anyone's working today...


Unreal, I've talked to a few people and I don't know how people are getting around. I'm waiting a lil bit longer, heavy band of snow right now, then only light snow after it.


----------



## erkoehler

We've plowed one site 12 times since yesterday morning!


----------



## snowman79

the snow isn't what we have to worry about now, its the wind. All roads in mchenry county are declared closed right now..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can't drive anywhere people are *****ing that get to work. Lol. Like your going to go anywhere


----------



## REAPER

@ 3:30-4 am they had Sheriffs at intersections of Bull Valley and Crystal Lake road and Bull Valley and Rt 31 not letting anyone go south.
My road in McHenry was drifted side to side to the mailbox tops. 
When I have to do my own drive in 4 low I know the lots will be to much to do much in until the loaders start rolling in.


----------



## metallihockey88

Got sucked into 2ft of snow on 83. After gettin blown of by at least 5 plow truck someone finally gave me a yank anf came right out. Now stuck on 83 at a blocked intrsection. Wtf is all I gotta say. This bloes bad. What a brutal storm. Hope everyones havin some better luck


----------



## jjtmarineb2

I think I may be the only truck to make it through plank road last night. Elgin to Dekalb. I was the one in the blue suburban to anyone that was on Plank Rd. last night. It was the worst drifts i have seen. It took 4 hours and several pairs of brown pants! haha


----------



## A.Landscaping

R&R Yard Design;1225458 said:


> Can't drive anywhere people are *****ing that get to work. Lol. Like your going to go anywhere


I can't belive people are still going to work if us plowers don't want to go out lol I wonder what everyon else is thinkin. I went out at 4 and came back because I got stuck 3 times. I got a client bugging me that some tenants have to go work.


----------



## albhb3

you guyd should really take some pics its a balmy 9 up here in mn today with blue skys and why are people going to work they would be plowed last just for there safety ive got grandparents down in rockford sounds like a CF


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So how many guys are still working and get botched at cause stuff is not done. Peeps think that were god or something. That we can have it done in no time.


----------



## qualitycut

R&R Yard Design;1225666 said:


> So how many guys are still working and get botched at cause stuff is not done. Peeps think that were god or something. That we can have it done in no time.


WE had the same problem in MN when we got 18 inches the Dot trucks were called off and they couldnt understand why there was snow in their lots, good luck to you guys and be safe out there. payup


----------



## snowguys

Well im letting my guys go make some extra cash and going out to do final clean ups


----------



## tiaquessa

With a storm of this magnitude, we tell people that it might take up to 48 hours to get everyone clear. A normal snowstorm is one thing, but people need to use common sense with something like this. Tell them to make some popcorn, watch a few movies, and stay put!


----------



## crazyskier537

I'm going door to door tommarow in my neighborhood. Here's a pic of a drive I did today. Literraly a 6 foot drift on the driveway, because there are two houses, and all the wind gets trapped between them. 

EDIT- It's too big, i'll resize it and get it on later...


----------



## unit28

At least six buildings have been damaged by the blizzard — including historic Wrigley Field, where a portion of the roof blew off.


A panel of the Wrigley Field roof above the press box was damaged by extreme winds during the blizzard, Cubs spokesman Peter Chase said.


Part of the panel, made of fiberboard, broke away and the Cubs are working with the city to monitor the situation and to ensure there aren’t any public safety issues, Chase said.


----------



## yamaguy

This is one storm when I am soo glad I have a vee plow!!!! I got home at 3am and went back out at 7. The streets in my subdivision were over 3ft deep, but the vee raised all the way and in vee made it like driving in a 4" storm. I did get stuck, but only once for about 20 min in a 5 foot drift at midnight while trying to turn around (it was my own fault though). You can pound through just about anything with a vee!!!


----------



## A.Landscaping

After abot 6 times getting stuck,clients complains,stupid drivers,and wishing I was home I am finally done ....and just when I finish the brakes in my truck go..well atleast they waited to take a dump after I was done.drove almost 20 miles like that only motor breaking wooow what a crazy storm this has been.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

30 hours I was plowing in the heat of it! I pointed the truck n prayed!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I plowed and plowed and plowed until my plow control mounting broke off the dash...... a sign that your done for the night

it was a good one...... tomorrow cleanups..... the villages havent made their mess yet

.


----------



## snowman79

just got in. Tomorrow We are runnin the loader around and skid loaders because some places are drifted so bad the trucks can't touch it. Also just checked the weater....another storm might be coming...


----------



## Bird21

I am done loaders still running around the clock stacking and removing, two ****fs means 2 checks... Yessssssssssss finally!!! I haven't been home since Monday night I think. Later


----------



## dfdsuperduty

of the magnitude of business that I have I wait to plow a car wash until last thinking who is going to get their car washed today??? to my surprise they are the first ones to call asking how are we supposed to open today... I told them its going to be 3 degrees and the roads are a mess why would you want to open.... Oh sounds like you guys are running a little behind well do you think you can be here by 9am at the latest we don't want to loose that much business.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cmbrsum

I'm so jealous of you guys. I wish we could get some of that snow here in Utah!!


----------



## plow3232

anyone have bob cat for rent.


----------



## plow3232

text me if you can. I can wait till tomorrow, just let me know 630-640-4776


----------



## the new boss 92

i have never had thatmuch fun in a while lol. driving down the main road was ablsalutly awsome. i started at about 6 pm tuesday. got to one of our hoa, and sweet cant even get in wtf. So i call the boss ummmmm cant get in. make it in ok.......... little swearing, clutch dumping and snow flying were in first pass compleate. stayed there to keep roads open till about 3 in the morning. came home to nap for an hour nap. after litterly plow my subdivision entrance and all the strrets to get to my hoe i get home. damn it now my driveway 7ft drift right in my parking spot sweet. then i wake up to my ******* dad trying to pull my truck out of the ditch at 5, i let him know how i was feeling when i seen that. get back out the snow finnaly let up so out adventure begins. plowing im getting wicked traction not spinning a tire. get a call my boss got stuck i go to pull him out i get there and his 2008 2500hd has burried up the the bottom of the windows! everything is good we get our commercialls done by 3 yesterday with a little help. now i start driveways take me normally hour and a half about 9 im at my last house i get burried and i mean buried. boss man come to pull me out and says this one can wait till tomarrow no one liver here anymore and it needs bobcat attention. you ^%&%#*^%#%^$#. awsome i get home only getting stuck once after taking my straight blade and ramming a 10ft drift and failing to compleate the task lol. i love blizzards and will tak another one over a 4 inch storm!


----------



## KMBertog

PabstBlueRibbon;1226324 said:


> 30 hours I was plowing in the heat of it! I pointed the truck n prayed!


amen to that! i never in my life had been more scared than on tuesday night driving down the roads.... holy crap coulnd't see... wipers didn't work just built up ice.... 3 feet of snow in the roadways... stranded cars... good lord


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Just got finished with everything (I hope I didn't miss any) So I left work at 2:00pm Tuesday and just finished. WOW that's some wicked hours. I managed a 10 min nap yesterday in the Target parking lot until my MIL called and said her snow blower quit. Uh.. she lives in Detroit. What exactly do you want me to do from here? Wife had an issue with the roof on the new addition, said it was blowing off, (Steel roofing) again can't do anything 50miles away, sorry. Now I am at work (the job that pays the bills). Is it 5:00 yet???? I need tooth picks to hold my eyes open...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Hard to find Diesel fuel*

Why is it that you can never find diesel in major towns? We were in Batavia and went to 6 gas stations BEFORE we found one with Diesel. WTF?? They made some $$$ off us during this storm. Thank God we made it through and are all safe.


----------



## affekonig

Woo hoo! The city of Naperville had us plowing roads which was really fun until the windrows start building up near the curb. We started at 330am and finished at 11pm and now I'm at the day job. There were more hours to be had, but what I got will do. We didn't have a single mechanical problem and I'm sticking with my assertion that little trucks are fine. My other driver took the Bronco and I was in the Jeep and we got it do. That was wild! A few pics and videos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157625968849764/


----------



## tls22

affekonig;1226628 said:


> Woo hoo! The city of Naperville had us plowing roads which was really fun until the windrows start building up near the curb. We started at 330am and finished at 11pm and now I'm at the day job. There were more hours to be had, but what I got will do. We didn't have a single mechanical problem and I'm sticking with my assertion that little trucks are fine. My other driver took the Bronco and I was in the Jeep and we got it do. That was wild! A few pics and videos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157625968849764/


Great pics and vids...thats alot of snow on the court


----------



## the new boss 92

man all im saying ismy 4 lo got a work out and so did my truck, i made i through it and still have to widen some neightbors drives. what a mess, im so glad we had tons of trucks and skidstreers!

and ontop if it all, my bday is in a week from sunday. sonot only did i get a badass x-max gift but i couldnt be more happy with my early bday gift lol


----------



## stroker79

Here is my Pics!!

This was something else. I have never seen anything like this before. It will take a long time before roads and things are back to normal. I will say though, I am impressed at how well this storm cleaned up. A lot of lots have been well plowed from what I seen. I wish I could have taken pictures of ALL the cool things I saw but I had to drive too. Saw a few giant oshkosh trucks with county plows that were nice and shiny. The tips of the plow went as high as the drivers head, really wierd seeing that going down algonquin rd.

Picture link here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just got to the office.....wow a storm....i clocked 450 miles 

over 1400 gals of diesel

my truck is in my shop for a defrost....I'm still pumped as hell, ready to do it all over again

pushin, thanks for the coffee this morning, may need more after tonight.

i will post pic's later this afternoon of some crazy crap i seen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

check out the moron that does our lot at work









see our sidewalks?









common on, where are we to park?









our guys had to shovel more to get the doors opened









defrost time


----------



## the new boss 92

olddogg did you move any unexpected items under the snow or break anything?


----------



## KMBertog

my little Jeep met its match this storm! got stuck once on palatine road (before they closed the road completely).... was able to get it out in 4 low and a lot of swearing and frustration after what seemed forever.... got stuck in glenview while just starting one of the drives on my run... and needed a tug to get out... too bad i was stuck nearly 3 hours before anyone could get to me.... :realmad:


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*Olddogtwo...*

You should have painted "MOVE" backwards so they can read it in the mirror and move the heck out of the way.. Stupid people were texting while driving Tuesday. I guess there is still NO cure to fix stupid.


----------



## tls22

stroker79;1226795 said:


> Here is my Pics!!
> 
> This was something else. I have never seen anything like this before. It will take a long time before roads and things are back to normal. I will say though, I am impressed at how well this storm cleaned up. A lot of lots have been well plowed from what I seen. I wish I could have taken pictures of ALL the cool things I saw but I had to drive too. Saw a few giant oshkosh trucks with county plows that were nice and shiny. The tips of the plow went as high as the drivers head, really wierd seeing that going down algonquin rd.
> 
> Picture link here


Nice pics doug.......


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Stroker, the picture with the silver Ford looks like my truck. I took pics and video on my phone. I will have to try and load them tonight.


----------



## affekonig

I added a few more. Looks like everybody had fun.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/papa-bear/sets/72157625968849764/


Cherokee and Bronco - blizzard by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## FEFMedia

Well even though I dont plow as a Sub contractor I had people coming to my door asking for me to plow their driveways.. yes I had people coming to me since the truck was sitting in the Driveway with the plow on it. Once I got to a house to plow their driveway.. people would just ask how much.. it was awsome.

So even though my plow is up for sale.. i guess it still made me some VERY easy money


----------



## plow3232

in the morning


----------



## mikeitu7

Here are pics of a property I service right off Lake Michican. I was ready to plow that night, but the plowing would of done no good. Had to go today in the morning to clean it up.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Finally at home, and finished digging that out. What a long couple of days, seen some amazing stuff! When I got to my first lot yesterday morning, I though I was in over my head, but slowly we chewed thru it! I could reach out my window and touch snow when I made my first pass. Makes my wish I had a V plow! Every single lot had 2' minimum in it all throughout, and drifts up to 8'. I was really happy when we finished up...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Taking 5 mins to relax. Still out plowing. Haven't stopped yet. Every lot of ours needed a loader. Unreal how many people ***** about there lots. Lots of customers wanted full access to every part of their buildings by noon yesterday. Unreal! I'm spent


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan you need help. I'll bring out the cat.


----------



## stroker79

Dodge Plow Pwr;1226971 said:


> Stroker, the picture with the silver Ford looks like my truck. I took pics and video on my phone. I will have to try and load them tonight.


It's is Eric k's truck. I was driving his chebby.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1227330 said:


> Ryan you need help. I'll bring out the cat.


We r good now. Been digging out loading docks for 18 hours. Guess we r gonna start relocating piles and hauling snow tomorrow


----------



## snowguys

Anyone have a bobcat I can rent till noon tomw the latest mine just died if so please post on here thanks


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snow where at


----------



## snowguys

2 lots one in DES plains and Chicago Addison and Ashland


----------



## snowguys

You have one to rent? I could have it back by 12 or when ever you want me to


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Hauled close to 600 tons off clients lots today. Thank god for all the extra help we were able to find before things got crazy. No one understood why we were emailing/calling them to get authorization for hauling/relocating snow until they got to their lots and then BAM...everyone called at once this morning. Constant communication/email updates with clients was key in keeping everyone happy/informed. Nap time and then back at it... good luck everyone. Hope to see you all at the meetup.


----------



## Bird21

Night Shift Starts again 5 Wheel loaders, 2 Bobcats, 4 Trucks, 1 Salter... Wow this is Crazy!!!! Semis are lining up already waiting for the loaders to get ready!!!!!


----------



## KMBertog

going back at 5 a.m tomorrow to clean up some entry ways to 5/3 and Harris Banks we service.... now that the counties and state finally are catching up they have douched snow into the entrances that needs plowing away again... some plow some salt... the usual. Anyway, this storm has been crazy! It tested nerves and equipment for sure, but will be one to remember!


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1227295 said:


> Taking 5 mins to relax. Still out plowing. Haven't stopped yet. Every lot of ours needed a loader. Unreal how many people ***** about there lots. Lots of customers wanted full access to every part of their buildings by noon yesterday. Unreal! I'm spent


Why would you expect anything different. I mean to them we just snap our fingers and the lot is cleared.

I had a dick manager of a restaurant call me yesterday mornign at 8;00am and asked when will I be there to get the lot cleared. Becasue he had to park at the gas station down the highway and walk in over snow drifts, could you believe it.LOL The IDOT gave up plowing the highway in front of the restaurant during the night and the National Guard was called to rescue people who were stranded in front of his restaurant. This particular restarant closed at 3:00pm the night before due to snow, why in the hell would you think that it would be better by 8:00am the next day? well i got there because he was worried that his employees wouldn't be able to park. I had him cleared in 1.5 hrs, only one employee showed up and they had to just go home cause they didn't even have one cook make it in. I have so many stupid stories from idiots in this storm that i could write a book. What a expirience this storm was but I wouldn't want another.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well if some one.... any one needs help I'm free tomorrow after work...


----------



## AJ 502

If anyone needs a great laugh. 
Read the "I cant stop laughing" thread in off topic.


----------



## KMBertog

i was waved down during the storm by people who were stuck in their cars on the side of the road or in the ditch, etc...... i waved and kept on going, lol. i know it's rude but i had been stuck myself and i have a flipping job to do and they were WARNED/TOLD NOT TO GO OUTSIDE. So glad to have this storm behind us... other than the massive pile of work orders we have to move/relocate snow with loaders at some our our sites... HELLLOOOOOO T&M!!!! After this storm, the rest of the year is T&M for 99% of our seasonal contracts... we have a few 50 inch contracts, but we'll get T&M out of them before long!


----------



## swtiih

KMBertog;1226945 said:


> my little Jeep met its match this storm! got stuck once on palatine road (before they closed the road completely).... was able to get it out in 4 low and a lot of swearing and frustration after what seemed forever.... got stuck in glenview while just starting one of the drives on my run... and needed a tug to get out... too bad i was stuck nearly 3 hours before anyone could get to me.... :realmad:


Where are you plowing in Glenview East or West end?
Where did you get stuck?


----------



## Midwest Pond

AJ 502;1227670 said:


> If anyone needs a great laugh.
> Read the "I cant stop laughing" thread in off topic.


added it to favorites..... hilarious shyt


----------



## snowguys

Anyone wanna work in DES plains right by ohare I'll take anything at this point bobcat,loader,sub and this is for now cash $


----------



## Snow2Go

Possible 3 inches on sunday?


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1227906 said:


> Anyone wanna work in DES plains right by ohare I'll take anything at this point bobcat,loader,sub and this is for now cash $


If you need a hand with anythin I finally got a few hours of sleep. Got a 250 with 8ft blade if it does anythin for ya. Ready to roll anytime. Erik 847-204-6196


----------



## nevrnf

KMBertog;1226591 said:


> amen to that! i never in my life had been more scared than on Tuesday night driving down the roads.... holy crap couldn't see... wipers didn't work just built up ice.... 3 feet of snow in the roadways... stranded cars... good lord


I have to agree. I too have never been scared to drive in snow until now.This is my 3rd blizzard to plow in 79,99 and now. I saw some cool things during this storm. 
Being near a hospital i see the emergency vehicles regularly. Tuesday night you would hear the siren then you would see yellow lights and large city plow before you saw the ambulance. They were plowing a path for them. 
The county had 2 graders running. 1 had a giant v plow and side wing and the other had a enormous snow blower. 
I saw a IDOT 6 wheeler with a giant snowblower go by. It was strange seeing a truck with it.

The lightning was the coolest part of the storm. Pink and purple sky while the snow was blowing sideways. 
Lucky for us we had our guys on site at 3pm and never left until we were done. Had to make 1 fuel run and luck for me i had 2 stations open within 2 miles of my site. Food was a little scarce. Roller dogs at 7eleven was about the only choice.


----------



## Snow2Go

Guys I have a couple guys that want me too bring my skid out. What's the going rate hourly I should get?


----------



## snowguys

Thanks erik it was a last min thing had a guy told me
a lot was done and oh boy it was not


----------



## the new boss 92

i finally cought upon some sleep. my buddys stilllooking for a bobcat to get into/ move piles at 2 placed he plows its crazy. hauling snow this weekend with my boss and a couple bobcat op's. the best thing happened to, i wake up to my phone singing away and my boss sent me a text that says thanks for all the hard work and longs hours with out you i dont know were i would be. come pay day a bouns will be talked about! I smiled ear to ear and was excited as hell.. i cant wait im looking for a nice used diesiel btw if any one knows were to get one!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Mine will be for sale


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1228208 said:


> Mine will be for sale


I'm sure he's looking to upgrade from his truck lol


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1228187 said:


> Thanks erik it was a last min thing had a guy told me
> a lot was done and oh boy it was not


No problem. Finally gettin some sleep right before you posted. Still need any equipment?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok just woke up from 10 pm sleep. Been out since 5 pm Tuesday till 10 last night. Man what a storm. Some lots had 1 foot some had six have to move piles all week end


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nevrnf;1228049 said:


> I have to agree. I too have never been scared to drive in snow until now.This is my 3rd blizzard to plow in 79,99 and now. I saw some cool things during this storm.
> Being near a hospital i see the emergency vehicles regularly. Tuesday night you would hear the siren then you would see yellow lights and large city plow before you saw the ambulance. They were plowing a path for them.
> The county had 2 graders running. 1 had a giant v plow and side wing and the other had a enormous snow blower.
> I saw a IDOT 6 wheeler with a giant snowblower go by. It was strange seeing a truck with it.
> 
> The lightning was the coolest part of the storm. Pink and purple sky while the snow was blowing sideways.
> Lucky for us we had our guys on site at 3pm and never left until we were done. Had to make 1 fuel run and luck for me i had 2 stations open within 2 miles of my site. Food was a little scarce. Roller dogs at 7eleven was about the only choice.


i drove this entire storm, it was trill a minute...i know the south suburbs like the back of my hand....if i didn't have a GPS to show where i was, i would have thought i was in Canada... i never set it to take me somewhere, just to show me where i was.

never had a problem, this truck was unstoppable with true " 3 wheel drive " the inside of my truck is a wreck with crap...need to find my cameras...truly amazing to drive

i never turn off my strobes and my lightbar, the take down lights are amazing. everybody would just move out of my way.....i must have 30 or more red light tickets coming my way if they can track me down......LOL

cook county police, will county police, local police, other plowers ,and other public service were the only i stopped to help.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1228246 said:


> Ok just woke up from 10 pm sleep. Been out since 5 pm Tuesday till 10 last night. Man what a storm. Some lots had 1 foot some had six have to move piles all week end


seen you pulling that trailer past speedway at 80 and harlem, that had to be fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If anybody needs help still, give a shout


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell yea it was. Took every bit of not wanting to kill some one in my way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this was taken with my phone somewhere in will county

the last pix, one of the other foreman picked the wrong place to fuel a loader....i buried his truck with snow.....LOL


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Am I the only one that was having fun driving around? I had a loader breakdown and I had to cover for him for a few hours on wednesday on a 3 acre lot that hadn't been touched. easily 10 inches with drifts. That was the most fun Ive had plowing ever. Taking the right amount of snow is key. You can't push it all at once, just a blade full at a time.


----------



## the new boss 92

NW, im with you a little stress but had alot of fun. it was almost like work this time lol.


----------



## WilliamOak

It was hell, every second of it but I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat. Guy I was working for had 2 trucks break down (glorious 6.0psd's  ) so I ended up with a skid behind my truck through the worst of it, what an insane last few days. I've never been so relieved to be back at school, time to catch up on sleep! I just wish I took more pictures


----------



## the new boss 92

see collin arent you glad you bought a d-max instead of a 6 leaker?


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## ultimate plow

the new boss 92;1228501 said:


> see collin arent you glad you bought a d-max instead of a 6 leaker?


He regrets it. Real plowers use fordsThumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92

ultimate plow;1228532 said:


> He regrets it. Real plowers use fordsThumbs Up


:laughing: you have a bad ass truck when your in summer mode!


----------



## jblatti13

guys i need your opinions real quick... my contracts state ( residentials) that anything over 6" may be plowed multiple times and charged accordingly. i plan on charging everyone 4 times normal rate... but my buddy whos a fellow plower is only charging everyone 15-30 more per drive. i think he's nuts, but i dont want to lose my regulars cuz they think im d*icking them around. i figured id ask to make sure, but people who called/waved me down were paying 100+ all day long. am i being too greedy? this was a true emergency situation.


----------



## WilliamOak

Lol I'm lovin the truck, first "real" workout I've given it and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## WilliamOak

ultimate plow;1228532 said:


> He regrets it. Real plowers use fordsThumbs Up


I woulda bought yours if you put it up for sale lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a storm. Don't care to see another one like this for a LONG time! Hope everybody was safe and had no problems. Time for a little rest.


----------



## erkoehler

What a storm!:redbounce

When is the next round coming, I'm ready!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bull sh!t I saw broke three cutting edges in have too


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;1228554 said:


> What a storm!:redbounce
> 
> When is the next round coming, I'm ready!


yep, invoicing out the mess now

nice intersection on 60 and Peterson...... did you see my amazed look? lol


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1228561 said:


> yep, invoicing out the mess now
> 
> nice intersection on 60 and Peterson...... did you see my amazed look? lol


Yes, that was destroyed!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I didnt have a camera with me, but that was amazing, abandoned cars just all over the place and that was late on Weds and nothing was touched still...... I was still trying to make my way north. Obviously didnt get very far there


----------



## clncut

jblatti.....my residentials are done similiar to yours. We plow every 5-6 inches of accumulation. They are being billed for 3 plowings, we only had 17 inches here in NWI. For this storm I decided to call everyone prior the blizzard and remind them of our contract and what our plan of attack was. Surprising, everyone understood given the circumstances and I have not had one complaint from any of my customers so far. I dont think you will get many people *****ing especially if your contract states how often you will be there...after all, this was the third largest storm in history for you guys!


----------



## dlcs

jblatti13;1228539 said:


> guys i need your opinions real quick... my contracts state ( residentials) that anything over 6" may be plowed multiple times and charged accordingly. i plan on charging everyone 4 times normal rate... but my buddy whos a fellow plower is only charging everyone 15-30 more per drive. i think he's nuts, but i dont want to lose my regulars cuz they think im d*icking them around. i figured id ask to make sure, but people who called/waved me down were paying 100+ all day long. am i being too greedy? this was a true emergency situation.


Not at all. we had 18" or more, no one can tell with all the wind. Lots of guys here including myself are charging 5 times the normal rate. I tell my residentials that with that amount of wind, I will be plowing every 4 inches and I'm not bringing a ruler with me. Charge away you deserve it. Remember this was a life threatening storm, you risked your life to keep their drive open. This plowing this storm was a necesity, not a convenience to the customer. Peopel die in storms like this, charge accordinally.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat I just saw you pull into Target again. And does anyone know of a place to dump near Tinley park or oakforest. Let know ASAP


----------



## stroker79

WilliamOak;1228542 said:


> Lol I'm lovin the truck, first "real" workout I've given it and I couldn't be happier.


Just don't put a plow on it. Because it's as low as a car it will get stuck a lot. Just ask Eric lmao


----------



## snownice

*Final report*

Historic blizzard cripples the region January 31st to February 2, 2011.

The storm began innocently enough with light snow breaking out between 2 - 5 pm January 31, 2011 with temperatures in the low - mid 20s. Flurries were even reported during the morning hours the 31st north of the Chicago Metro area. The light snow tapered to flurries and snow showers after 12 am February 1st (with light accumulations), however the flurries and snow showers lingered through the morning hours February 1st. The brunt of the storm moved into the region between 12 and 3 pm February 1st. Light snow became heavy during this time and continued through the afternoon and into the morning hours February 2nd, with roads rapidly deteriorating. Snow fell at rates of 1 - 2 inches per hour in the heaviest bands, with numerous reports of thunder and lightning throughout the region. Winds were extremely strong during the height of the storm, gusting to 50 - 70 mph along the Lake Shore with 40 - 60 mph wind gusts reported throughout areas north, west and south of Chicago Metro. Severe drifting of snow occurred as a result of the fierce winds, with drifts mainly between 3 - 7 feet and some isolated areas drifting as high as 10 feet. The combination of heavy snow and extreme drifting made many roads impassable with some having to completely shut down. Lake Shore Drive was one of the hardest hit roads, with over 900 vehicles stranded. Snow intensity began to decrease slightly 3 - 6 am February 2nd, however a lake effect band swung through the region from south to north bringing most areas back to 1 - 2 inch per hour snowfall rates after 6 am. The snow finally diminished to flurries and ended 9 am - 12 pm February 2nd, however blowing and drifting snow continued through the afternoon, recovering cleared areas. Temperatures remained in the upper teens to low 20s during much of the event. Snow accumulations for this storm were extremely heavy, with much variability in amounts due to blowing and drifting along with banding/lake enhancement. The storm was the 3rd heaviest snowfall in Chicago's history.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1228851 said:


> Pat I just saw you pull into Target again. And does anyone know of a place to dump near Tinley park or oakforest. Let know ASAP


i pulled in there took take a video....what a joke that place was the morning after (thrusday).... all the stores are opening and its got 2in of hard packed snow and piles everywhere.... and still is right now

im down loading one my still/ video camera now, still looking for still camera


----------



## Dissociative

my ford 6.0 didnt stop running for 36 hours...then ran prolly another 36 split up after...

not one issue....well...there was an issue when the piles got 10' high...


----------



## mikeitu7

Which Target still has 2in, I saw a couple that didn't get cleared well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sunday pm/monday am....2-3 in may more to the south

around the 9th looks like another hit, more to the south

the 14th looks like another round....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeitu7;1229126 said:


> Which Target still has 2in, I saw a couple that didn't get cleared well.


tinley park...having a hard time loading pic's


----------



## mikeitu7

I thought it was the one in Orland Park. The guys were there during the storm and towards the end they vanished. They left about an inch, who knows if they ever came back.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

48 hours with a 5 hour brake, not to bad for the old girl!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the pic speak for themselves...the pushed in cart bin's, left piles in the middle of the parking lot ...close to the front of the store, buried the handi parking spots....just unreal


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1229137 said:


> 48 hours with a 5 hour brake, not to bad for the old girl!


u talking about your truck?


----------



## mikeitu7

PabstBlueRibbon;1229137 said:


> 48 hours with a 5 hour brake, not to bad for the old girl!


Hey Olddog I had to read it twice also. 48 hours with an 5 hour break. I was thinking of a brake job on the truck. LOL


----------



## Bartlett_2

I finally billed out today after some clean-ups and emergency calls. Damn, I made some money! Got a couple of emergency calls for lots that weren't plowed out this morning still, because their guy didn't show, or wasn't equipped. I don't like taking them because I plow blind, but I get to charge whatever I want. Glad it's over, and I'll have a day to relax before the next event. Surprisingly I got some calls from accounts thanking me for the work I did, was nice to hear, god knows we killed ourselves out there the last couple days...


----------



## the new boss 92

Bartlett_2;1229255 said:


> I finally billed out today after some clean-ups and emergency calls. Damn, I made some money! Got a couple of emergency calls for lots that weren't plowed out this morning still, because their guy didn't show, or wasn't equipped. I don't like taking them because I plow blind, but I get to charge whatever I want. Glad it's over, and I'll have a day to relax before the next event. Surprisingly I got some calls from accounts thanking me for the work I did, was nice to hear, god knows we killed ourselves out there the last couple days...


alot of people were like this at or hoa's. came running out in the middle of a blizzard thanking us, offering us coffee and giving us pop and shyt. it was fun and i will be ready to do it all over again next week once i lube everything back up and get her ready again!


----------



## the new boss 92

1olddogtwo;1229144 said:


> u talking about your truck?


yup he's talking about his truck i talked to him earlier on the phone!


----------



## Bird21

I am finally gonna get some sleep. Still running loaders since 2am Tuesday changing guys every 12 hours and looks like will be loading out and stacking all next week too. Unreal amount of work that still needs to get done. Most of the work is lots where EPIC FAILURE occured. WOW these invoices are crazy... A couple of contractors just bailed and haven't been back since, we were called in to clean up the diasters.. Got some good work loading out at night and stacking daily. Semis are running around all over at night stacked with snow.. This is awesome!!!


Thanks for the work Ek and you guys do a great job!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Love those lowballers


----------



## Midwest Pond

not to stir up shyt.... but I wonder how RJS did in the storm? I'm actually just curious at this point


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1229494 said:


> not to stir up shyt.... but I wonder how RJS did in the storm? I'm actually just curious at this point


Hey WHO is that never heard of him ?-------LMAO:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1229494 said:


> not to stir up shyt.... but I wonder how RJS did in the storm? I'm actually just curious at this point


I believe he's still searching for that lost paycheck from around Thanksgiving :laughing:


----------



## mikeitu7

Rjs is doing the car wash. After every plow. He gets a free wash he must have his truck sparkling clean or must have a coupon book for car washes for life. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1229518 said:


> I believe he's still searching for that lost paycheck from around Thanksgiving :laughing:


Ok KM can we stick to the weather LMAO :laughing:

PS: KM I think he is at the DMV wait for his D plate on a 1/2 ton :laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1229538 said:


> Ok KM can we stick to the weather LMAO :laughing:
> 
> PS: KM I think he is at the DMV wait for his D plate on a 1/2 ton :laughing:


or he is still in line at city hall waiting on a business license to plow snow in chicago..:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1229545 said:


> or he is still in line at city hall waiting on a business license to plow snow in chicago..:laughing:


problem is he is still at his house waiting for streets and san to plow his street to get there  and the car wash :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

Midwest Pond;1229494 said:


> not to stir up shyt.... but I wonder how RJS did in the storm? I'm actually just curious at this point


his truck broke, he called me wanting me to go to chicago to help him out but i was just to busy. i actually got a goodnights rest yesterday in sence about tuesday!


----------



## the new boss 92

DIRISHMAN;1229538 said:


> Ok KM can we stick to the weather LMAO :laughing:
> 
> PS: KM I think he is at the DMV wait for his D plate on a 1/2 ton :laughing:


:laughingayup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I guess were going to get another 2 to 4 by monday night.....payup


----------



## Midwest Pond

looking forward to another push


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Midwest Pond;1229618 said:


> looking forward to another push


yep in the same boat my friend....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

RSI I am installing that transfer tank this weekend, assuming that farm and fleet has what I want.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1229144 said:


> u talking about your truck?


5 hour nap lol. Did have to swap a fuel filter do to driver error, but that was a whole 15 min.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1229626 said:


> 5 hour nap lol. Did have to swap a fuel filter do to driver error, but that was a whole 15 min.


so ur truck held up pretty good huh...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looking for a place to dump near Tinley park


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1229640 said:


> Looking for a place to dump near Tinley park


Hey Russ PM sent !!!!!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Reliable Snow and Ice;1229634 said:


> so ur truck held up pretty good huh...


ya really well. they don't build them like they used too!


----------



## jblatti13

thanks for the replies guys... i figured i was alright with charging that, and one of you said 3x and one said 5x so im good. it really was an emergency, i was out tuesday night/wed am and i was truly scared for my life at some points. im only 24 so i havent seen some of the other stuff you guys have, but this was insane. pulling up to some of the houses with no idea what i was going to do. got it all done tho. ended up doing 50 drives and got thru everyone of them. best part is, the trans in my 90 chevy went out a month ago, piked up a $200 used one from junkyard... put it in myself in a day.. and its still driving like a champ after the best workout its ever had. after i got some sleep, im probbly the happiest ive ever been working in this industry!


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing so hard I couldn't get many pictures until Wednesday AM, but then I was so busy that I didn't really stop very often. Here is what I did take:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

erik i have a short video from about 11pm tuesday, Boy do i not want to recall that again!!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

The thunder snow was definitely a sight too


----------



## SnowMatt13

passed 100 hours today in a truck or loader since monday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I put 521 miles on truck and about 25 hours in a machine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1230189 said:


> I put 521 miles on truck and about 25 hours in a machine


I did that I in the 1st hour of the storm....LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah but you didn't smack a dumpster with the front quarter panel of your truck like I did. 

On another note. Is anyone else worried about people paying these bills? I already have my attorney working on mine because I know there will be problems


----------



## ao31

SullivanSeptic;1230315
On another note. Is anyone else worried about people paying these bills? I already have my attorney working on mine because I know there will be problems[/QUOTE said:


> That's funny, just as I was reading this I was listening to a voicemail from a customer who just got his bill! I wonder myself if there are going to be more.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep sure am sully exspecialy this one resturant i have and gave him a bill for 600.00 for the lot which had a solid 4 foot drift from buildining to street an about 40 yds back spent all of 5 1/2 hours moving this stuff plus 3 additional push for the ragular amout during the storm before it got buried.


----------



## road2damascus

Well I have been lurking around here long enough with out any sort of post. I can no longer stay silent due to the gratitude I have towards the "old dog" for the forecasts and all others who contribute to the updates on this weather discussion. THANK YOU! When others were saying, "I'll believe it when I see it", I was getting new tires and setting up back up equipment because I listen to you guys. I am a "newbie" to the business but not to plowing snow. Thanks for the funny comments in between like "Got your Big Boy Pants on?" I kept thinking of that when I wanted to give up. I went for 33hrs only getting stuck once and never using my back up. You won't believe my vehicle of choice for this situation. 
PLEASE KEEP IT UP! Thumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

DIRISHMAN;1229564 said:


> problem is he is still at his house waiting for streets and san to plow his street to get there  and the car wash :laughing:


Oh yea!


----------



## AJ 502

road2damascus;1230606 said:


> Well I have been lurking around here long enough with out any sort of post. I can no longer stay silent due to the gratitude I have towards the "old dog" for the forecasts and all others who contribute to the updates on this weather discussion. THANK YOU! When others were saying, "I'll believe it when I see it", I was getting new tires and setting up back up equipment because I listen to you guys. I am a "newbie" to the business but not to plowing snow. Thanks for the funny comments in between like "Got your Big Boy Pants on?" I kept thinking of that when I wanted to give up. I went for 33hrs only getting stuck once and never using my back up. You won't believe my vehicle of choice for this situation.
> PLEASE KEEP IT UP! Thumbs Up


Greetings.


----------



## AJ 502

SullivanSeptic;1230315 said:


> Yeah but you didn't smack a dumpster with the front quarter panel of your truck like I did.
> 
> On another note. Is anyone else worried about people paying these bills? I already have my attorney working on mine because I know there will be problems


We were talking about this at work. Everyone is excited about all the hours. With the recession still in progress who knows if anyone can squeak out the extra cash.

*Good Luck To All!!!*


----------



## erkoehler

Hows the next one looking? Monday daytime or overnight?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well here's two pics from the storm


----------



## Bird21

*Building a Snow Road Pics*

Did 3 sites today, got 5 on deck for tomorrow. Some picks of the 544 pushing it back and the 450 building the glaicer. Roll off, loaders, skids, dumps etc,


----------



## Bird21

*pics*

To slow of connection I will try tomorrow..


----------



## Bird21

I will post the finished pic of this job, quite impresive all the snow pushed out with the tracked skid with Polar treads. This machine is a animal with these tracks, I have had them for 3 season now and everytime I run it I BLOWN AWAY. Never got even bogged down at all, the edge in 15' down in some spots. So much removal work out there guys, wow we will be at this for weeks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well most of my customers are holding off on snow removal. They want to see if we get any more snow. "They might be able to get by without moving piles". We did two days worth of it but now we are done. So I guess if anyone needs a large truck, backhoe loader and skid steer, let me know. For now they are parked.


----------



## DJP2829

What are you guys getting for skid steer work? I'm hearing $150/hr(as primary not sub)....accurate?


----------



## mikeitu7

It looks like we got to go salt guys. Got a dusting out here.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I got the "big boy pants" line from one of my bosses that runs a towing company. he always uses that line whenever its snowing and all the tow guys are running around the clock hookin cars. I use that line now when we get the big storms and we all need sleep.


----------



## erkoehler

1-1.5 in Bloomingdale already


----------



## NW Snow Removal

couple inches falling now


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

comming down pretty hard here in lockport have an inch already


----------



## erkoehler

I thought it was going to snow Monday???


----------



## NW Snow Removal

erkoehler;1230825 said:


> I thought it was going to snow Monday???


if you even know what day it is, you haven't been working hard enough. lol


----------



## mikeitu7

Coming down hard at times, ground has half inch where there is no salt reside. This got us off guard.


----------



## erkoehler

NW Snow Removal;1230828 said:


> if you even know what day it is, you haven't been working hard enough. lol


Oh I was all messed up this week! 45 hours straight starting 2am Tuesday!


----------



## swtiih

Hopefully it stops early enough to finish and be back for the game


----------



## KMBertog

coming down good in Palatine right now. At least a good inch on the pavement so far... maybe even more.


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1230761 said:


> Well most of my customers are holding off on snow removal. They want to see if we get any more snow. "They might be able to get by without moving piles". We did two days worth of it but now we are done. So I guess if anyone needs a large truck, backhoe loader and skid steer, let me know. For now they are parked.


We called our commercial sites and told them that it is safety hazard and that we strongly urge moving the piles.... 99% of them agreed and we have been moving piles with loaders 24/7 since Wednesday afternoon payup


----------



## KMBertog

WilliamOak;1230160 said:


> The thunder snow was definitely a sight too


I almost pissed my pants when i saw the lightning. I thought a power line went down and I was like "oh Sh!t am I gonna die!?"


----------



## Midwest Pond

NW Snow Removal;1230828 said:


> if you even know what day it is, you haven't been working hard enough. lol


ain't this the truth..... no idea..... but just woke up from a long self induced food coma....


----------



## KMBertog

any of you guys get the call yet? just got off the phone we start at 11 today.


----------



## metallihockey88

Just happened to wake up after gettin home at 5am to 2in+ haulin out to my 1in trigger account. Wtf this is nuts


----------



## Midwest Pond

are we getting snow tonight? or is this our snow this morning?


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1230899 said:


> are we getting snow tonight? or is this our snow this morning?


i think this is it... i heard just flurries tonight/tomorrow a.m...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Just left church. Going to breakfast with the hot stuff and then out to salt some places. Only about a 1/2 out here. Don't know how much it Tinley though.


----------



## the new boss 92

this is gay, 4 hrs of sleep again and get woken up to its snowing.:realmad:


----------



## mikeitu7

Tinley had the same about half inch. Out in Frankfort is a light
Dusting


----------



## Midwest Pond

well..... off we go!!! gl all.....


----------



## ERWbuilders

....More snow...i cant take any more plowing...been goin strong all week 80 hrs with 20 hrs sleep..im hurting and im still not done stackin with the bobcat


----------



## ERWbuilders

I got a bobcat...im available in the mchenry lake co area at $130/hr


----------



## ERWbuilders

cell # 815-790-1360 4 inches up here in antioch


----------



## KMBertog

3 to 3.5" i would say now in palatine. just took the garbage out. definitely more than just a dusting!

look on the bright side... at least it's not 70 mph winds and we can see unlike tuesday/wednesday!


----------



## Snow2Go

Im available 8'6 Dump 75 Hour
Bobcat with 5foot Bucket 110 Hour. 
815 272 6029


----------



## ta3834bbl

Only a light dusting down on the Southeast side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1229127 said:


> sunday pm/monday am....2-3 in may more to the south
> 
> around the 9th looks like another hit, more to the south
> 
> the 14th looks like another round....


Quote:
Originally Posted by AJ 502 
Thumb and fore finger together and spread them apart to get the page bigger.

These Dang Mini-Computers that can make phone calls get everyone confused.

well that works well and my driod when my hands are dry

that was from crackberry, the roller ball isnt working very well,

the one i was talking about my thrusday is going wayyyyyy south, the arctic high presuure is pushing everything down.

this week will be COLD followed by a WARM up for next week. may a big warm up and a flooding event

this may be the last for a while( 7 days)

sorry guys, i should have update late night i hate getting wake call's asking how much, where did this come from, when will it stop

I was didnt look cause i was beat and took the other half to dinner, then crashed hard...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Spit another drive shaft, this is beginning to be a pain. Glad I have an apt. Tuesday for a new one to be put in!.


----------



## snorider075

this is great! woke up at 5:30am to it snowing at a pretty good clip ended up with 2-3 inches and one wounded truck. 9footer western just fell apart from the welds. just ordered another blizzard 8611 lp for the f550! wtf this is great. who needs sleep haha! anybody need skidloader work in foxvalley area let me know. 135/hr also got 550 dump if needed.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1231230 said:


> Spit another drive shaft, this is beginning to be a pain. Glad I have an apt. Tuesday for a new one to be put in!.


you and newboss need to put your ol girls to rest and work on gettin a deal on 2 newer used diesel 3/4-1 tons. I'm not sayin I'm just sayin lol


----------



## dlcs

another 3 inches this morning. I'm sure glad i set my alarm for 3:00am. Weatherman only said a dusting. Well i guess its was a dusting if you compare it to our last storm. Anyway this was a piece of cake.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

anyone with a dump site in the north chicago area? we just filled ours. over 1000 yards of snow to that site. they don't want any more. uggg. pm if you have a site where we can dump snow in the north chicago area


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Snow2Go;1230998 said:


> Im available 8'6 Dump 75 Hour
> Bobcat with 5foot Bucket 110 Hour.
> 815 272 6029


wow. I guess thats fair for non regulars, and those without options, but I ain't calling you for those prices with such a small truck and bucket. no offense.


----------



## tls22

ORD is now sitting on 49.8" for the season, which is 0.2" away from making this the record breaking 4th consecutive 50"+ season.

*2010-2011 - 49.8"*2009-2010 - 54.2"
2008-2009 - 52.7"
2007-2008 - 60.3"

ORD is now up to 22.5" for the month of February. February 2011 is now tied for the 4th most snowiest February on record.

1. 1896 - 27.8"
2. 1994 - 26.2"
3. 1900 - 22.6"
*4. 2011 - 22.5*"
4. 2010 - 22.5"
4. 1967 - 22.5"
7. 2008 - 21.5"
8. 1901 - 21.1"
9. 2007 - 20.3"
10. 1908 - 19.9"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and nothing plowable on the southside


----------



## softpathcarpet

*Almost made it*

Got all but 1 customer done then pump broke. 
Anyone know of a reliable pump rebuilder around Schaumburg?
Its a E47 Meyer pump.
Thanks for any info....


----------



## metallihockey88

softpathcarpet;1231357 said:


> Got all but 1 customer done then pump broke.
> Anyone know of a reliable pump rebuilder around Schaumburg?
> Its a E47 Meyer pump.
> Thanks for any info....


give john at johns garage a call. hes in glenview. an absolute snowplow guru. been working on meyers since the 70's, sure he could hook ya up. 847-998-9557


----------



## NW Snow Removal

tls22;1231346 said:


> ORD is now sitting on 49.8" for the season, which is 0.2" away from making this the record breaking 4th consecutive 50"+ season.
> 
> *2010-2011 - 49.8"*2009-2010 - 54.2"
> 2008-2009 - 52.7"
> 2007-2008 - 60.3"
> 
> ORD is now up to 22.5" for the month of February. February 2011 is now tied for the 4th most snowiest February on record.
> 
> 1. 1896 - 27.8"
> 2. 1994 - 26.2"
> 3. 1900 - 22.6"
> *4. 2011 - 22.5*"
> 4. 2010 - 22.5"
> 4. 1967 - 22.5"
> 7. 2008 - 21.5"
> 8. 1901 - 21.1"
> 9. 2007 - 20.3"
> 10. 1908 - 19.9"


wow. this is awesome.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

53 ft walking floor trailer and a dozen midgets with sand shovels 250.00 every half hour.payup


----------



## KMBertog

piece of cake little push today boys! enjoy the game!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey guys i found this the other morning, anyone lose it???


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1231481 said:


> hey guys i found this the other morning, anyone lose it???


Thats a funny question.:laughing:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Reliable Snow and Ice;1231457 said:


> 53 ft walking floor trailer and a dozen midgets with sand shovels 250.00 every half hour.payup


I may need you for a roof clearing job.


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1231481 said:


> hey guys i found this the other morning, anyone lose it???


I think that's RJS truck :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lol....him and our salt truck driver's parked in the wrong's spots...and yes,i said drivers. Guess where the other car is???


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1231546 said:


> I think that's RJS truck :laughing:


to new lol


----------



## GMC99

Anybody else hear anything about a warm up end of next week with rain possible?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1231572 said:


> Anybody else hear anything about a warm up end of next week with rain possible?


yes.....look in the the other weather thread


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1231457 said:


> 53 ft walking floor trailer and a dozen midgets with sand shovels 250.00 every half hour.payup


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AJ 502

1olddogtwo;1231552 said:


> lol....him and our salt truck driver's parked in the wrong's spots...and yes,i said drivers. Guess where the other car is???


Holy Crap! Must of sucked to be tired at the end of the shift and not be able to warm up your car or truck to go home! LOL.


----------



## AJ 502

GMC99;1231572 said:


> Anybody else hear anything about a warm up end of next week with rain possible?


It can rain (above 32 degrees) all it wants on the 19th - 20th, but remember 1olddog has to be home by the 21st! Thumbs Up


----------



## dlcs

AJ 502;1231728 said:


> It can rain (above 32 degrees) all it wants on the 19th - 20th, but remember 1olddog has to be home by the 21st! Thumbs Up


Oh don;t say that, over 2' of snow on the ground, frost 20" in the ground. Any rain and warm up will create a major possible catastrophic flood in my area. Rivers are frozen solid and that would create ice jams. Yes I have heard it, hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## softpathcarpet

metallihockey88;1231378 said:


> give john at johns garage a call. hes in glenview. an absolute snowplow guru. been working on meyers since the 70's, sure he could hook ya up. 847-998-9557


Thanks for the quick response metallihockey88........
Glad someone was listening....


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1231247 said:


> you and newboss need to put your ol girls to rest and work on gettin a deal on 2 newer used diesel 3/4-1 tons. I'm not sayin I'm just sayin lol


No down payment and I don't want $600 car paymentst


----------



## KMBertog

hey guys

i have 50 or 60 pics up on our facebook page if you wanna look. way too many to post on here, it would take forever!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Bertog-Landscape-Company/361084854812


----------



## the new boss 92

PabstBlueRibbon;1232049 said:


> No down payment and I don't want $600 car paymentst


+2 and inshurence ontop of all this thats like 900 a month t own a nice truck. i would lve t but i t thing im going to have to pass this year again 


metallihockey88;1231247 said:


> you and newboss need to put your ol girls to rest and work on gettin a deal on 2 newer used diesel 3/4-1 tons. I'm not sayin I'm just sayin lol


i didnt have any problems with my rig in the blizzard other than the typical header colector gaskets! but she plowed real nice and didnt let me down once!

lol im going to try and make it real perductive next year and add a v blade to it and see how it likes that!


----------



## Midwest Pond

you will love the addition of a V blade.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What were the totals for the storm. For the Tinley park oak forest area.


----------



## KMBertog

R&R Yard Design;1232188 said:


> What were the totals for the storm. For the Tinley park oak forest area.


Ummm... a lot!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea I know. But two places are per inch so I want to be right. The web site has 14 but I know it was more then that.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Trucks took a beating last week. The Ford lost the plastic around the wipers, the front air dam broke and is falling off, the door seals on the bottom froze and when the doors were opened ripped off. The Dodge needs new front axel u-joints like now as it is so loud it's not funny. I hate changing them SOB's.
I will be ready for the next one tho...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1232188 said:


> What were the totals for the storm. For the Tinley park oak forest area.


Russ, for my Oak Forest and Orland lots, I have 20 inches for both.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1232188 said:


> What were the totals for the storm. For the Tinley park oak forest area.


well on my lot's, when it stopped snowing our total amount was 0....now if u check this out

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118749

i would go with still 20 to 21 inches at the opening hour at Target


----------



## KMBertog

looks like we are going to put salt down tonight before it gets brutally cold. anyone else?


----------



## metallihockey88

KMBertog;1232517 said:


> looks like we are going to put salt down tonight before it gets brutally cold. anyone else?


Got a blizzard of lake effect just north of the city the last hour


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1232525 said:


> Got a blizzard of lake effect just north of the city the last hour


Right? Heavy bursts of lake snow ALL over. There saying maybe an inch or two? Glad I washed everything, took off plows and spreaders. Got to love this business!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1232601 said:


> Right? Heavy bursts of lake snow ALL over. There saying maybe an inch or two? Glad I washed everything, took off plows and spreaders. Got to love this business!


Lol funny you say that. Just took my plow off and was heading to the wash when it started. My dad said he heard 1-2 today/tonight and 2-3 tommorow. Any truth to that or anyone hear the same?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I heard 1-2, 1-3 and also 2-4. Every report said it would be done a little after midnight. Tomorrow sunny but COLD. High only around 10*.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Heard that the roads and parking lots are covered in the Midlothian / Oak Lawn area. Well maybe its time to get at least one truck ready! lol


----------



## AJ 502

Got off work at Willow Rd. & 294. Almost white out blizzard til I got to Midwest Rd. and 355. Bam partly sunny not 1 bit off snow. Crazy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seeing reports of 20 to 24 inch's with 70mph wind reports.......oh wait, the was last week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1232720 said:


> Seeing reports of 20 to 24 inch's with 70mph wind reports.......oh wait, the was last week.


That is NOT funny! I still have not recovered from that. 1-2 inches of powder would be so simple after that MONSTER storm!


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing here in Bloomingdale.


----------



## Dissociative

kinda funny how we still dont have any pics of the back blade eric said he has...

its a sham...its a fake...its a hoax...


----------



## erkoehler

You know its too cold to be out of the truck wearing shorts and a t-shirt!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He don't own no rear blade


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thats looks like my old set up


----------



## erkoehler

One from the front..........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat talk to that boy about his sissy light bar. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Working in alsip now and its still snowing. Been coming down for over an hour. We are gonna salt for sure tonight.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Very little in Tinley now. Doing main walks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1232807 said:


> Pat talk to that boy about his sissy light bar. Lol


yea thats my old rig....


----------



## erkoehler

Nice art work!


----------



## KMBertog

nothing right now in palatine, but it was snowing hard on my way home from wheeling.... still haven't decided on if we'll plow or just salt.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

plowing downtown 24 hr locations as we speak.


----------



## KMBertog

Hey ERK, is the coverage of the salter blocked at all by the Ebling? I would think that when you lift it up it would inhibit the spread pattern. Pics look good!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing in New Lenox now. If there is enough to push, thats what I'm doing. Its only going to be 10* tomorrow!


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1232920 said:


> Hey ERK, is the coverage of the salter blocked at all by the Ebling? I would think that when you lift it up it would inhibit the spread pattern. Pics look good!


Salter works great, lift the ebling and the spinner is about 4" under the bottom of the ebling.


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1232931 said:


> Snowing in New Lenox now. If there is enough to push, thats what I'm doing. Its only going to be 10* tomorrow!


i would like to push too, but it better start snowing palatine and west where a couple of my residentials are otherwise i wont have much work... just a couple smaller ones in glenview. so if it would start snowing 2 or 3 inches in barrington hills right now i will be in heaven! payup


----------



## erkoehler

I don't think a push is going to happen. Not much left on the radar...one band that is heading south and is too far west for us. Maybe a salt run, but I don't even think we'll get that.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1232938 said:


> I don't think a push is going to happen. Not much left on the radar...


that's what i'm thinking too... my dad called me about half hour ago and was like "hey you guys are going to either push at 2 or salt at 4" and i go "push??? push what!?"

oh well... another salt run in the books is fine with me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We may get a kicker wave after 3am....ron about a half inch around here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well we will get a push.....my plow is sitting in my warm shop


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1232943 said:


> We may get a kicker wave after 3am....ron about a half inch around here


1/2 inch. I'll be pushin my zero tollerances and my inch accouncts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Whip some salt down my drives at home and no horns either.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1232959 said:


> Whip some salt down my drives at home and no horns either.....


Keep blowing a fuse. I think it may be a bad ground. No time to wipe my a$$, let alone look at that!


----------



## tls22

lol pat:salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey eric, just messin with u, that looks bad a**. Make me want one now...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tim u see my post on target ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well the trucks are ready. So if it misses , I will be the one to blame. I just hate putting plows and spreaders on at 2 AM!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well it restarted here.....do I want to get off my nice warm sofa, get dressed, drive to work, move two trucks, hook the plow up, drive home,undress,and stare out the window all night or say srcew it it will melt in the spring.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like another wave coming at us! Gonna "hang" out with the wife and catch some Z's. Looks like I'll be spending more time in one of my trucks. I love it!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

1olddogtwo;1233065 said:


> Well it restarted here.....do I want to get off my nice warm sofa, get dressed, drive to work, move two trucks, hook the plow up, drive home,undress,and stare out the window all night or say srcew it it will melt in the spring.....


Thats how I feel, been chasing a dead #6 cylinder on a truck all day, it has spark, injector fires-tried a noid light to verify, changed spark plug wires, changed coils and spark plug from another cylinder, even the injector, the #6 cylinder is still missing, My buddy thinks it could be a broken valve spring.


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1233025 said:


> Tim u see my post on target ?


Yeah i cant believe you guys plow that lot

jk....i like the vids...what a mess


----------



## erkoehler

Plows are on, salter in the truck but empty ............


----------



## KMBertog

looks like this wave is headed more south burbs to you guys, then? still hardly anything as i stare out the window here at my place.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm ready if we have to go, but I don't see it happening at this point.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1233120 said:


> I'm ready if we have to go, but I don't see it happening at this point.


Well after the invoices for last weeks storm, Im worried about getting paid. Im staying in bed tonight, if I get a phone call tomorrow, Ill go salt, better salting tomorrow morning anyway, I know it will be cold, but the sun will help.


----------



## KMBertog

just got the call, we are running salt at 5 a.m. i knew another push was too good to be true! oh well, the equipment needs the rest for now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its hit and miss...inch maybe in midlo....told 2 plus in bridgeview ....I'm told by our other foreman my lots are wet with patches of snow. Im refusing to get off my sofa to look at the radar....its been awhile since did my favorite thing at home.....nothing LOL...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Whiteout......heavy snow.....give 30 sec's......


----------



## gd8boltman

*Just over the border here in WI.*

it's been steady for a few hours, 3/4"-1" to this point.


----------



## erkoehler

1/4 inch in Bloomingdale with light snow falling


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'd say there's a 1/2" dusting here. I was thinking I'd go and salt in the AM if that, it may just blow away...


----------



## AJ 502

One of our fellow posters needs some support in the networking thread.
Please read. Very Sad.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I saw that, terrible...


----------



## metallihockey88

Bout 1 1/2in down In skokie and still comin down. Come on 2in trigger


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Nothing here at all. It started a little at 7 pm and then ended that fast. My cousin in Dekalb said he got about 3" over night.


----------



## erkoehler

We are making a full salt run.


----------



## KMBertog

holy crap it's cold out! good thing the sun is out or the salt would be struggling to work


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

KMBertog;1233133 said:


> just got the call, we are running salt at 5 a.m. i knew another push was too good to be true! oh well, the equipment needs the rest for now


I got a full push in in meadows des plaines areaf


----------



## the new boss 92

thank god nothing came in carol stream im plowed out for a littlewhile


----------



## KMBertog

salt trucks are getting a wash as i type... going to be all nice and clean and dry and back inside the building.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1233758 said:


> salt trucks are getting a wash as i type... going to be all nice and clean and dry and back inside the building.


that sucks.....not out making $$$$$$


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1233761 said:


> that sucks.....not out making $$$$$$


They have earned their keep these past 10 days or so. Including this morning. Will be ready to go after we get this thaw and then it all refreezes again xysport


----------



## KMBertog

wind chills going to be BRUTAL tonight/tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Bird21

A couple more days of stacking and removals to go, then what??? Tonight is my first full night home since Tuesday and I am bored. Gotta get back on the weather sites to see what's next. Olddog anything out there???

Got a ton of pictures from this weeks removals and I will post them soon. Come on snow let's keep this roll going.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In a word, no


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There is a slight chance of something friday pm. I spent a few minutes looking early today, but nothing looked to interesting. 

I'm driving to dallas tomorrow and flying back thrusday pm, unless something changes I won't be looking to hard over the next couple of days at the forecast.


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1234376 said:


> wind chills going to be BRUTAL tonight/tomorrow a.m.


i know it got supper cold fast today. it almost feels like its beyond winter


----------



## PremierPlow

*Blizzard pictures*

Here's a few pictures of the storm from near Harvard, IL.









My truck after clearing a small church lot









They finally got this road open









Pushing snow. I'm not stuck. I just couldn't believe my truck could push this much so I got out and took a picture.


----------



## softpathcarpet

Anyone have any experience having repairs done at Auto-Truck in Bartlett?


----------



## metallihockey88

A little off subject but to all you diesel guys home depot is closing out 5 gallon yellow diesel fuel cans for $6. Just bought 4 of em


----------



## KMBertog

softpathcarpet;1235060 said:


> Anyone have any experience having repairs done at Auto-Truck in Bartlett?


we had them outfit a couple of our newer super duty 450 dumps with their plows. had a good experience and they do good work. that was an install... don't know how their repair work holds up though, but i would give them a call.


----------



## Bartlett_2

softpathcarpet;1235060 said:


> Anyone have any experience having repairs done at Auto-Truck in Bartlett?


They have a pretty cool showroom. It's right by my house, I didn't even know it existed until the blizzard, when I needed to get an A-frame for one of my plows... I don't know about their work, but they have some ridiculous amount of work bays...


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Any idea what Friday evening will bring?


----------



## metallihockey88

Hey olddog you guys got snow melters? Saw a huge one you guys were using in a lot by me. That thing is sick


----------



## the new boss 92

time to wash the truck so i can see out of the windows and the brake lights are up and visable again. the has to be a nice inch of salt on my truck!


----------



## Bird21

Hey guys I am attending a benefit for a little girl that has Brain Cancer. She is a family member and they are looking to raise some funds. It is in Lemont if anyone is close by stop by and I will buy you a drink. Here is the link. Thanks!!! http://www.loveforellie.com/


----------



## Bird21

http://www.loveforellie.com/ Friday at 7:00pm at "This must be the Place"


----------



## Dissociative

I'm a carpenter.....if they need ANYTHING related to my services at home just let me know...Let them know if they need access ramps or something built or just a service call because something broke..it's not much but it's all i can offer...i would be happy to come lend my skills to either family. I will try my best to get a sitter and attend the gathering...Children's has had both my kids at one point on time and all i can say is it is a very very good place...trust in that fact. They are very good there. Between this and the fire in Marengo in the other thread i just about wanna cry...this must be devastating. Please email me for contact info and also my wife i am sure would be happy to assist in anything needed for the other children while shes tied up (she works at childtime daycare) so please let us know how we can help.


----------



## Dissociative

metallihockey88;1236495 said:


> Hey olddog you guys got snow melters? Saw a huge one you guys were using in a lot by me. That thing is sick


i always wondered if you could toss somebody in there and make em vanish.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Hey Dissociative, I don't know you from Adam, but I just have to say one thing. I am on thise site multiple times every day reading just about every thread and I cannot even begin to count the times that I have seen you offer up your time, knowledge and experience. Whether its with lighting issues, contruction or just life, it seems you are always offering yourself. I'M VERY IMPRESSED! If only this world had more people like you! You are truly an inspiration to all. Thanks for all you do!

--Ryan--


----------



## R&R Yard Design

George is a great guy. He will help anybody out even at 4 in the morn when its not snowing.


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1236526 said:


> time to wash the truck so i can see out of the windows and the brake lights are up and visable again. the has to be a nice inch of salt on my truck!


ditto. my jeep is a disaster right now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Every thing is washed this weekend. Looks bad right now.


----------



## Dissociative

thanks guys...i've needed help many times and gotten zippo so i always try...i truly believe that in this dog market if we don't network and stick together uncle sam will shut us all down. Working together building a network of strong like minded people we can do anything....(i feel like Richard Simmons....now sweat sweat sweat...LOL)


.i just washed and stripped the plow and salter off yesterday..

and then today get a call to come plow a lot that STLL hasn't been plowed correctly....so back on the crap goes...


----------



## Dissociative

opps...nvrmnd


----------



## softpathcarpet

Thanks to those that helped locating a repair shop.
I am having Auto-Truck Services do the work.
Pump rebuild and service. Turnaround was 1 day.
Thanks John @ Auto-Truck! Thumbs Up
Rob


----------



## Midwest Pond

Fire_n_Ice;1236656 said:


> Hey Dissociative, I don't know you from Adam, but I just have to say one thing. I am on thise site multiple times every day reading just about every thread and I cannot even begin to count the times that I have seen you offer up your time, knowledge and experience. Whether its with lighting issues, contruction or just life, it seems you are always offering yourself. I'M VERY IMPRESSED! If only this world had more people like you! You are truly an inspiration to all. Thanks for all you do!
> 
> --Ryan--


agreed


----------



## Bird21

How do k attach pics from my iPhone


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Friday night looks like a *little* something. Lets keep our fingers crossed! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Fire_n_Ice;1236871 said:


> Friday night looks like a *little* something. Lets keep our fingers crossed! :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Hope my truck is back from the shop. All new bearing in the front axle


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine is soo dirty. Was supposed to wash it today but I decided to install the air bags instead. Love riding on air now. Sweet!


----------



## swtiih

SullivanSeptic;1236967 said:


> Mine is soo dirty. Was supposed to wash it today but I decided to install the air bags instead. Love riding on air now. Sweet!


Just washed mine.

Sully now that you have air bags you can put a 2yd salter in the bed like the other guy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No he's trying to be like me. Lol. How about the salt.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes sir. "If I could be like Russ". My new motto

What about the salt? I got some


----------



## Dissociative

air bags.....mmmmmmmmmmmm.....nice....

wish i had em..


----------



## Dissociative

would you believe i am still getting calls to move back snow that was never done fromt he blizzard..

ugh....gotta go out tonight and then all day tomorrow i need a bobcat...in schaumburg...if anyone is interested in a job 6-8hrs and has a bobcat hit me up via email.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I might be able to help if you need it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im out of salt I need some.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok text or call me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dissociative;1237112 said:


> would you believe i am still getting calls to move back snow that was never done fromt he blizzard..
> 
> ugh....gotta go out tonight and then all day tomorrow i need a bobcat...in schaumburg...if anyone is interested in a job 6-8hrs and has a bobcat hit me up via email.


I got machines available but Shaumburg is a bit far to make it worth my while. Unless you pay for travel!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I need to wash mine and clear coat the spot the paint chipped to bare metal


----------



## KMBertog

Dissociative;1237112 said:


> would you believe i am still getting calls to move back snow that was never done fromt he blizzard..
> 
> ugh....gotta go out tonight and then all day tomorrow i need a bobcat...in schaumburg...if anyone is interested in a job 6-8hrs and has a bobcat hit me up via email.


we are still running loaders pushing back piles. this storm has brought so much work it's incredible.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1237188 said:


> we are still running loaders pushing back piles. this storm has brought so much work it's incredible.


I agree. Tomorrow morning we have to relocate several piles with a skidsteer. Over a week later and were still cleaning up. Can't lie, this storm really kicked my a$$, but when the money starts coming in, it will make me remember why I do this!payup


----------



## Bird21

*Thanks*

Thanks for the support Dis I really appreciate it. The real kicker is her Mom has MS and this illness has kicked up the MS symtoms. I will be the tall long haired blonde guy that looks like I havn't slept in ten days. If anyone can make it I will sweeten the deal I am getting some hoodies made up that will have a slogan about the Blizzard and will send you one or two free. A real good reason to come have a drink with me. Again thanks for the kind words Dis I feel so good right now, people like you are far and few.


----------



## KMBertog

old dog we going to be in this non-event weather pattern for a while? i know it's supposed to warm up this weekend, but you see anything on the horizon?


----------



## the new boss 92

oldogg is flying back from down south right now, im sure he will be back soon!


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1237732 said:


> oldogg is flying back from down south right now, im sure he will be back soon!


don't he have one of them blackberries thing a majiggs!? come on now i can't be without a weather update!


----------



## KMBertog

snow falling in wheeling. looks like one last salt run tonight before the warmup


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1237746 said:


> don't he have one of them blackberries thing a majiggs!? come on now i can't be without a weather update!


i think his wife took it cause he wouldnt get off plow site :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1238073 said:


> snow falling in wheeling. looks like one last salt run tonight before the warmup


we have had light fluries in carol stream all day!


----------



## brianbrich1

Light flurries just started down here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1238073 said:


> snow falling in wheeling. looks like one last salt run tonight before the warmup


Gettin a little slushy here. Salt run looks to be a go!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Starting to stick in Bolingbrook. Anyone have a timeframe when this is gonna end? I initially heard less than half an inch but if it keeps up we most likely will have more.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Fire_n_Ice;1238169 said:


> Starting to stick in Bolingbrook. Anyone have a timeframe when this is gonna end? I initially heard less than half an inch but if it keeps up we most likely will have more.


According to the radar its about over. Maybe more will fire up with the warm front coming through.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hope not. Got a date with the wife tonight.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

R&R Yard Design;1238183 said:


> Hope not. Got a date with the wife tonight.


Dunno if those are as few and far between for you as they are for me, but I would have to hope not as well if that was me! Have fun!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got her tickets for burn the floor. For her bday so I don't want any snow.


----------



## KMBertog

snow has stopped here up north... maybe no salt run after all.... unless it kicks back up again tonight, but not looking good


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Dissociative;1237112 said:


> would you believe i am still getting calls to move back snow that was never done fromt he blizzard..
> 
> ugh....gotta go out tonight and then all day tomorrow i need a bobcat...in schaumburg...if anyone is interested in a job 6-8hrs and has a bobcat hit me up via email.


gotcha covered if you need it still.

thanks
Nate


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1237697 said:


> old dog we going to be in this non-event weather pattern for a while? i know it's supposed to warm up this weekend, but you see anything on the horizon?


If you listen between the sounds of ice cracking and melting water, you can hear the spine of winter snapping....nothing much for the next week or so after tonight. things look warm and wet for a few days next week, don't really see any snow chances



KMBertog;1237746 said:


> don't he have one of them blackberries thing a majiggs!? come on now i can't be without a weather update!


i carry 3 phones , a droid, a broken crackberry, nextel was nice enough to send me the wrong replacement phone early this week. The track ball does go up at all. And i have just a old school nextel.



the new boss 92;1238095 said:


> i think his wife took it cause he wouldn't get off plow site :laughing:


 She has from time to time, but i've traveling over the last few day's. Our company has a few project going on out of town so i may not to around here much longer if there is no snow forecasted. On avg, I'm gone 6-7 months a year from march until Nov.

if i do leave for a while, i will still post my thoughts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1237697 said:


> old dog we going to be in this non-event weather pattern for a while? i know it's supposed to warm up this weekend, but you see anything on the horizon?


oh i'm sorry, did i forget to say something about the 21st?


----------



## KMBertog

i guess it's time to wash all the trucks in the yard.... nothing doing for a while it looks like.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

KMBertog;1238968 said:


> i guess it's time to wash all the trucks in the yard.... nothing doing for a while it looks like.


yep same here took off the blade look's like it might be over for this season.....

and just around the corner is bio diesel making weather


----------



## ESCAMILLA

*Pics*

I thought i would say hi with some pics of my work


----------



## AJ 502

aj 502;1221531 said:


> *this is for any posters that have not seen or heard about our meet & greet.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.p...01465&page=238
> 
> start reading probably around page 230.*


bump to top.


----------



## AJ 502

Saturday Feb. 19th - 6:00p.m.
Dave & Busters
1555 N. Swift Road
Addison, IL. 60101 - 630.543.5151

I-355 to Lake St. West to Swift Rd. Left on Swift. Dave & Busters on left..


----------



## REAPER

Aj no offense, but stop. Everyone here knows about the other thread and is no need to try to increase your post count with useless info. Especially a "bump" of your own post.

This is why many people that use to post in this thread no longer do. 

It is a weather thread please try to keep it that way! :angry:


----------



## dlcs

I don't know about the rest of you but I think winter is over. LOL Don't see much in the extended forcasts. 60 on friday, wtf.


----------



## REAPER

dlcs;1240178 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you but I think winter is over. LOL Don't see much in the extended forcasts. 60 on friday, wtf.


"beware the Ides of March".

We still have a lot of pushing to do yet this season. Maybe even a couple in April. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

REAPER;1240223 said:


> "beware the Ides of March".
> 
> We still have a lot of pushing to do yet this season. Maybe even a couple in April. Thumbs Up


Couldn't agree more. I remember, had to be 8 years ago or so, plowing about six inches on Cubs opening day. Yes, they had to reschedule the game!


----------



## DCSpecial

Been a while since I checked in here......I've had my truck washed since the last 1" hit we got earlier in the week. Plow is still on since I don't drive the truck really in the winter if it isn't plowing.

Now with a little breather from all the snow.....I'm ready for more, LOL.

Saw a contractor with a couple of older/smaller skid steers (1845c or smaller) moving piles at a school last night. Looks like they lost a lot of parking space from the blizzard.
Good thing we have a good sized articulated loader for the lots we do.


----------



## AJ 502

Hey Reaper. Nice to meet u. U coming to the M&G?

By the way it is nice outside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let's not think about pulling out the lawn chairs just yet....their talking Friday as the warmest day of the week, I'm not buying that just yet. I think they are over doing the warm air up abit.

It looks like something Sunday night into Monday. 

Keep the faith, it only the end of the 2nd of feb.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Weclome escamilla, enjoy the show.........its been slow lately due too everyone resting from the last salting......


----------



## swtiih

Farmers almanac called for lake snows and bitter cold Feb 10-15th. I think they are a bit off.
I would think being only Feb 13th we still have a very good chance of a couple of pushes left this year,


----------



## KMBertog

agree with old dog... no way am i getting the spring gear out yet.... it's only the 2nd week of February.


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1240385 said:


> Weclome escamilla, enjoy the show.........its been slow lately due too everyone resting from the last salting......


last salting :laughing:

by salting you mean 2 feet and 10 foot drifts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea that one.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well this week will be...let's call it getting ready for round three. The last snowfall, the aframe hit my lift ram a busted the 90d fitting when stacking in the am, need to figure out why. Anyways I had ordered new wingtips a couple of weeks go, might as well put those on with a new cutting edge. I really hate this wideout, other days I really love it. 

Its only getting wetter and heavier from here on out .


----------



## KMBertog

so the 21st we have round 2 coming? if this is true, i am in love!


----------



## dlcs

REAPER;1240223 said:


> "beware the Ides of March".
> 
> We still have a lot of pushing to do yet this season. Maybe even a couple in April. Thumbs Up


I know there still could be a few more snows but the last few years we haven't had squat after valentines day. We have stopped plowing out here by the 23rd of February for the last 3 years. But......I just saw where NWS in Moline has already lowered the high tempos for Friday by 5 degrees. By Sunday they are calling for snows coming out of the southwest, you know what that means, snowstorm?Thumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502

Geez I went outside to smoke and it is beautiful. T-Shirt weather at work. Crazy!

*Reaper *I posted something in "Networking" Please Read.

Man it is Hot outside! Everything is melting fast. 
All of the drifts have compacted / melted at least 2 - 3 feet!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

KMBertog;1240558 said:


> so the 21st we have round 2 coming? if this is true, i am in love!


I think Olddog is married. But im sure you can try to wine and dine him to see how far you get. LOL


----------



## AJ 502

The 21st is when 1olddog has to come back to reality.
My wife is going to be calling me at 6:01pm and maybe she will call D&B's to get the security tapes for the night.
Dissociative talked about a pre-party in the parking lot. Hope they dont have have light pole cameras.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wake up and wgn says 43 for Sunday with rain....I hope they had a bad model run


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1241023 said:


> I wake up and wgn says 43 for Sunday with rain....I hope they had a bad model run


I am also hearing that. Lets think positive!


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1240855 said:


> I think Olddog is married. But im sure you can try to wine and dine him to see how far you get. LOL


:laughing: that one made me laugh!


----------



## erkoehler

Leaving Houghton Michigan shortly, sure wish I was coming home to winter storm warnings and blizzard watches again!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

please stay until the weekend again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Alot of water out there tonight and not a lot of residual. Im a little worried about freezeback tonight with the way the low temps will drop.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't worry about it. It will melt and pavement is to warm right now.


----------



## GMC99

Maybe some hope?? :redbounce


----------



## ESCAMILLA

1olddogtwo;1240385 said:


> weclome escamilla, enjoy the show.........its been slow lately due too everyone resting from the last salting......


thanks olddog2 
this is just my 2 cents i was born on march 26 1970 which i am told there was a blizzard that shut the city down after 40 years i havent seen it happened again i hoping we get one for a birthday present.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well OLDDOGG was right in the thick of things when he said we are not out of the woods just yet as well as PUSHIN said. Skillet Head just got done sayin betweeen now and the 2 week of march is when we get 1 / 3 rd of our snow for the year and next week according to him we are in for snow next week SUNDAY AND MONDAY with a SNOW SLEET COMBO..HMMMMM!!
Hope to get aleast a couple more push's IN Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here's the system, following the temp downturn predicted next weekend, which could get interesting. This map is the European ensemble model's depiction for 6 am a week from day. The white line you see is what we, in the weather business refer to as the "540-line"--for 540 decameter thickness line. It describes the vertical spread ...between the 1000 and 500 mb levels in the atmosphere and often approximates the rain/snow line. When you're north of the 540 line, you often end up with snow. This fcst looks an awful lot like it's trying to make the system depicted here a snow-producer. But the Weather Service's GFS model has the 540 line dangerously close--but just north of us. This model produces a cold but heavy rain toward rain. At this distance, there's no way to decide which is right. Definitely a system for us to monitor

its a coin toss.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

worst case is we get flooding rain and i still make money...


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1241953 said:


> worst case is we get flooding rain and i still make money...


Why you giving boat rides.


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1241649 said:


> Maybe some hope?? :redbounce


I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

YEP Sully hooks up a giant ejector pump on the back of Pats truck and whatya get WELLA an AMPHIBIOUS ------- WATER JET POWER ATTACK TRUCK :laughing: LIke the DUCKS at WIS DELLS But FASTER AND A CRAZIER DRIVER AND WAY MORE FUN


----------



## tls22

Pat lets build a ark for the flood


----------



## DIRISHMAN

tls22;1242113 said:


> Pat lets build a ark for the flood


ok TLS and you can gather the plow drivers 2 x 2 kinda like a huge tadem:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1242038 said:


> YEP Sully hooks up a giant ejector pump on the back of Pats truck and whatya get WELLA an AMPHIBIOUS ------- WATER JET POWER ATTACK TRUCK :laughing: LIke the DUCKS at WIS DELLS But FASTER AND A CRAZIER DRIVER AND WAY MORE FUN


why do i see this is a possible reality!? :laughing:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

When it's this cold water turns to ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Come on southern shift...u messed with us all year....don't give up on us now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1242319 said:


> Come on southern shift...u messed with us all year....don't give up on us now


I like to see that your still holding on to a little hope. Anything is possible!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1242337 said:


> I like to see that your still holding on to a little hope. Anything is possible!


Hey Push

I don't think your old enough but anyway Did you ever remember seein a cartoon backk in the day called Gullivers travel And the he was of normal size but had a bunch of smaller people around him ??

Anyway to get to the point There was a guy on there that alll he ever said was

( OH NO WE'RE DOOMED,WE'RE NEVER GONNA MAKE IT )

Kinda my take on the weather now


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1242297 said:


> When it's this cold water turns to ice.


Please explain this concept. I am confused!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1242440 said:


> Hey Push
> 
> I don't think your old enough but anyway Did you ever remember seein a cartoon backk in the day called Gullivers travel And the he was of normal size but had a bunch of smaller people around him ??
> 
> Anyway to get to the point There was a guy on there that alll he ever said was
> 
> ( OH NO WE'RE DOOMED,WE'RE NEVER GONNA MAKE IT )
> 
> Kinda my take on the weather now


Heard of that cartoon, don't remember watching it. Yes, long term models are not looking good for us but there is a lot of winter left!


----------



## weeman97

1olddogtwo, ya got me again this morning on Rt.83 nice too see u to thanks for the wake up blast!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just checked Joh Dee. He has it getting white around here, early next week!


----------



## Dissociative

weeman97;1242453 said:


> 1olddogtwo, ya got me again this morning on Rt.83 nice too see u to thanks for the wake up blast!


but are they as loud as mine??


----------



## weeman97

i dunno i think the ones on my engine are louder than both of yours ;-)


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1242440 said:


> Hey Push
> 
> I don't think your old enough but anyway Did you ever remember seein a cartoon backk in the day called Gullivers travel And the he was of normal size but had a bunch of smaller people around him ??
> 
> Anyway to get to the point There was a guy on there that alll he ever said was
> 
> ( OH NO WE'RE DOOMED,WE'RE NEVER GONNA MAKE IT )
> 
> Kinda my take on the weather now


that was on the Banana Splits show..... the Gullivers Travelers episode... i remember..... Glum was his name


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Midwest Pond;1242497 said:


> that was on the Banana Splits show..... the Gullivers Travelers episode... i remember..... Glum was his name


I watched that show and it's still on the Me Network.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Monday is looking good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

weeman97;1242453 said:


> 1olddogtwo, ya got me again this morning on Rt.83 nice too see u to thanks for the wake up blast!


i wasn't sure i that was u at first,

feeling better with todays run, a more southerly track would have me slaming that basketball with pic's for TLS....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking at 1.5inches of moisture...just how it falls will be tricky to call this far out....


----------



## KMBertog

i really hope the temps fall and this one tracks our way. would like at least one more good storm to roll through before thinking about spring. here's to hope! :redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## dlcs

KMBertog;1242893 said:


> i really hope the temps fall and this one tracks our way. would like at least one more good storm to roll through before thinking about spring. here's to hope! :redbounce:bluebounc


No kidding. Wouldn't it be great to have a February like December and January? I think I'm dreaming a little too much.


----------



## swtiih

Weather reports called for a warm up and then colder temps the end of February.
We still have at least 5 weeks of winter left and it will be interesting to see what happens.
It's still only February 15th


----------



## 1olddogtwo

north is in the best money..


----------



## KMBertog

although i shouldn't get too crazy quite yet calling for all this snow... my truck is in my possession, my plow is in McHenry getting fixed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1243020 said:


> north is in the best money..


My guess, way north. Border and north. There, now I said it so when I'm wrong you ALL can say so!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1243041 said:


> My guess, way north. Border and north. There, now I said it so when I'm wrong you ALL can say so!Thumbs Up


lol remember my text from 3 days....solid....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1243069 said:


> lol remember my text from 3 days....solid....


I will say, you told me about the blizzard about 1 1/2-2 weeks before it hit. You gonna have 2 big ones under your belt? Time will tell!


----------



## Bird21

Give it a day or two but again I am gonna go with the over on this one. Spent the last two days getting all machines back where they belong after moving and stacking all last week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bird21;1243091 said:


> Give it a day or two but again I am gonna go with the over on this one. Spent the last two days getting all machines back where they belong after moving and stacking all last week.


Agreed! By Friday or Saturday at the latest, Olddog and Skilling will have a pretty good handle on it!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1243081 said:


> I will say, you told me about the blizzard about 1 1/2-2 weeks before it hit. You gonna have 2 big ones under your belt? Time will tell!


i was messing with you on the "back to back" abit. IF this does track to the south and a touch to the east....well this will be a truck breaker

the Euro model has been our friend all year and i wont knock her ways...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1243119 said:


> i was messing with you on the "back to back" abit. IF this does track to the south and a touch to the east....well this will be a truck breaker
> 
> the Euro model has been our friend all year and i wont knock her ways...


Funny you mention the EURO model. I heard earlier that the US model run has us in about 1.5 inches of rain and the EURO model run has our area with around 1-4 inches of snow. With heavy wet snow north and north west burbs.


----------



## Bird21

The euro has been mostly right all year the us model not so much


----------



## KMBertog

I love me some models, no matter where they are from! ooh la la! :laughing:


----------



## Dissociative

weeman97;1242487 said:


> i dunno i think the ones on my engine are louder than both of yours ;-)


highly doubtful considering i have 2 of the stutter tones on my rig same as your engine AND 2 more short ambulance horns to go with....4 grovers total...2 fire truck, 2 ambulance.

all at 180 PSI...not the 90 most on board air systems run


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow this one hell of a wild guess with the weather dept. Either they all say snow for us, or all rain.....the NWS thinks it's all rain, one of our favorite guys say's all snow.

here's the NWS on the weekend and Monday:

Saturday Night: A chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 31.

Sunday: A chance of rain. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39.

Sunday Night: Rain likely. Cloudy, with a low around 33.

Washington's Birthday: Rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 45.

Monday Night: A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 26.

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 32.

plus more:

TRANQUIL WEATHER EXPECTED SATURDAY...WITH TEMPS CONTINUING TO RUN A
LITTLE ABOVE SEASONAL AVERAGES. NEXT WEATHER SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO
BEGIN TO AFFECT OUR AREA LATE SATURDAY NIGHT AND SUNDAY. AT
THIS TIME AM FAVORING WARMER LOOKING GFS WHICH HAS BEEN TAKING
SURFACE LOW ACROSS IL/WI BORDER ON MONDAY. THIS TRACK SUGGESTS
MOSTLY LIQUID ACROSS THE ENTIRE FORECAST AREA...THOUGH EASTERLY FLOW
AHEAD OF THIS SYSTEM MAY PROVIDE ENOUGH COLD AIR OVER FAR NRN IL FOR
PRECIP TO BE A MIX FOR A PERIOD OF TIME SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY.
THE EUROPEAN MODEL CONTINUES TO BE COLDER COMPARED TO THE
GFS...SUGGESTING WET SNOW. FOR NOW...WILL GO WITH RAIN/SNOW MIX OVER
EXTREME NRN IL SAT NIGHT-SUNDAY.

the local news seem to be on the same wagon... John dee seems to be going the other way on this . Yesterday was









today is :









and there are others saying heavy snow, ice.

I will give my official forecast on TUESDAY....LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That will be so WET. I love when its wet, but not snow!


----------



## the new boss 92

yes more snow, imkinda excited for another one got another break in and fixed a couple things on the truck and she is ready to go again!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1243163 said:


> I love me some models, no matter where they are from! ooh la la! :laughing:


i argree with that


----------



## KMBertog

if john dee is correct, oh boy.


----------



## dlcs

John dee has been pretty much dead on all winter. :bluebounc


----------



## tls22

john dee is def going with the euro and ggem...im shock to see those two models south of the gfs in a sw flow event......euro would prob be 4-8 for u guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Over the last weekend, my guess was a wet 6+ inches. That was my weekly text i put out on saturday. I'm still holding on to my thought as of now. This is 5 days out and anything can and will change.


----------



## Bird21

Wet plow breaking storm. No where to put this stuff. Gotta love loaders by the hour of course


----------



## dlcs

I have lots of room now must of mine problem lots, the snow was hauled away or has melted significantly. I hope if we get snow it comes in slowly to be able to plow with the storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1243580 said:


> john dee is def going with the euro and ggem...im shock to see those two models south of the gfs in a sw flow event......euro would prob be 4-8 for u guys


my gut say's snow...then again I'm also very hungry right now....


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1243639 said:


> my gut say's snow...then again I'm also very hungry right now....


i am counting on you to come through again with the forecast. you have been better than these idiots who get paid tons of money (i think skilling is near 1 million a year) to guess at the weather!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1242497 said:


> that was on the Banana Splits show..... the Gullivers Travelers episode... i remember..... Glum was his name


HOLY [email protected]$%^#$ WAY TO GO MIDWEST .I GUESS WE'ER BOTH SHOWN OUR AGE CRAP!!! YES YOU ARE EXACTLY RIGHT ON HIS NAME NOW THAT YOU METION IT COULD NOT THINK OF IT TO SAVE MY SOUL. BOY THE GOOD OLE DAYS AND SATURDAY AND AFTER SCHOOL TV


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I ment to post yesterday but SKILLING said eaxctly what PAT?OLDOGG called for last week. Skilling said high saturation LEVEL OF ATLEAST 1.5 to 1.8 in moisture level with a north easterly flow merging with northern cold air and gulf moisture could be a producer of 6+ snow if it all stays where it is trackingThumbs Up

I"ll Take PAT"S--TLS ---AND John DEE over these knuckle heads any day


----------



## Bird21

Model runs have shifted and put us in the snow zone. Skilling is all about this now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1243837 said:


> Model runs have shifted and put us in the snow zone. Skilling is all about this now


thats funny cause NWS is hell bend on rain....i feel torn

FOR EARLY NEXT WEEK...THE MODELS ARE INDICATING THE POTENTIAL FOR
SOME MODERATE TO HEAVY RAIN TO MOVE INTO THE REGION. THE GFS AND
ECMWF ARE STILL SHOWING SOME SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCES IN THE EXACT
PATH AND STRENGTH OF THE SYSTEM...WITH THE GFS TRENDING A GOOD 12 TO
24 HOURS FASTER THAN THE ECMWF...SO THERE IS STILL SOME UNCERTAINTY
AS TO EXACTLY HOW MUCH RAIN COULD BE EXPECTED. HOWEVER...EARLY
INDICATORS SUGGEST THAT THE REGION MAY SEE A WIDESPREAD AREA OF 1
INCH OR MORE OF RAINFALL EARLY NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Bird21

Two sides to every storm I have seen this all year.
But there has been only two things constant this year the euro model and Big snow totals outta their runs. Far out but check out skillings facebook


----------



## 1olddogtwo

QUOTE=Bird21;1243888]Two sides to every storm I have seen this all year.
But there has been only two things constant this year the euro model and Big snow totals outta their runs. Far out but check out skillings facebook[/QUOTE]

this is from his page, posted about the same time as NWS.

"Tom Skilling
Interesting developments on the potential for a storm early next week. The new European, Canadian, Japanese & U.S. Navy models are in and shift the track of the system farther south placing Chi closer to its snow zone. It's clear this is a system to monitor. Water equiv precip numbers impressive: 0.65" Navy, 1.20" Japanese model, 1.09 Canadian GEM, 0.29" European."

in the end, somebody will be right, all i know is this is a WIN-WIN for me...i can't lose


----------



## KMBertog

skilling is using words too big for me to understand on facebook. is he calling snow now too? he initially said rain monday/tuesday


----------



## Bird21

Those big words scare me too. Blah blah blah then SNOW that's where I start reading. Lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

the 4-8" range sounds great...... lets hope it stays on track

.


----------



## swtiih

Were due again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I love this, tommy just blew me away....if he's right, the NWS should be disbanded....and they should put JohnDee in the office and keep tom as the voice of reason.


----------



## dlcs

NWS in Moline has updated their forcast, calling for snow starting Sunday night and lasting into Monday night. 6+ inches


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1244035 said:


> I love this, tommy just blew me away....if he's right, the NWS should be disbanded....and they should put JohnDee in the office and keep tom as the voice of reason.


I met john dee a few years ago while snowmobiling, he is a great meteorologist! Him and skilling are actually friends, who share forecasts.... Lets hope there right!! payup


----------



## dieseld

Jerry just said majority of it rain...


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao @ Jerry Taft.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Jerry Taft always seems irritated with the weather. I don't think he cares all that much.


----------



## KMBertog

dont put any thought into Taft's forecasts.... skilling isn't the greatest, but he's way better than taft.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Alright guys not going to lie kind of enjoying the current weather I would be happy if we were done for this year


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let's hope for just rain. I don't want any snow this week.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I wouldn't mind another nice event to close out the season...


----------



## erkoehler

Close out the season!?!?!?!?!? It's FEBRUARY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sold

going with snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All Taft cares about is when its gonna warm up so he can go go golfing. What a toll!


----------



## mustangmike45

hey olddogg I live in eastern iowa (cedar rapids) what do you think for us out of this storm and timing? I am supposed to leave late Monday night for Vegas and am hoping it will be cleared out by then? thanks for any help!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mustangmike45;1244162 said:


> hey olddogg I live in eastern iowa (cedar rapids) what do you think for us out of this storm and timing? I am supposed to leave late Monday night for Vegas and am hoping it will be cleared out by then? thanks for any help!


i know ceder rapids all to well.....made some good money out there in 08.....my running out to the store and will update your area in abit....


----------



## clncut

Olddog.....i live over in Northwest Indiana, Porter County. Ive followed your forecast all season and really appreciate what you do for all of us. How far south do you think the rain/snow line is going to be. Will my area see white or liquid. Thanks in advance for any insite.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1244124 said:


> I wouldn't mind another nice event to close out the season...


some of us have luck in life
some of us get luck in life
some of us have no luck in life
some of of us just have bad luck in life

this will not close out the season


----------



## Bird21

Olddog has become the Tom Skilling of Plowsite congrats!!!! Now wait and watch the media hype something up that all here have known about since last Saturday.

Let's see Johndee.com is for snowmobilers hhhhhmm Olddog.com a website dedicated to *Purveyors of Fine Snow. *


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1244207 said:


> Olddog.....i live over in Northwest Indiana, Porter County. Ive followed your forecast all season and really appreciate what you do for all of us. How far south do you think the rain/snow line is going to be. Will my area see white or liquid. Thanks in advance for any insite.


for you and mustangmike45,

mike u are looking good for snow,almost the bullseye.... hope u have the red eye....timing is way to far out there to call

Mr lake effect, right u are also white.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1244215 said:


> Olddog has become the Tom Skilling of Plowsite congrats!!!! Now wait and watch the media hype something up that all here have known about since last Saturday.
> 
> Let's see Johndee.com is for snowmobilers hhhhhmm Olddog.com a website dedicated to *Purveyors of Fine Snow. *


nice, watch this disappear along with our snow cover tomorrow while it,s 60 something outside......

are any of you guys have posting problems tonight....and its awful slow


----------



## KMBertog

i think it's hilarious my friends on facebook are all talking about how they're going to wear shorts and flip flops and yada yada...... i just hit them with "yea, sorry but gonna snow monday" and i was met with "EFFFFFFFFFFF YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU KEITH!!!" 


lol too bad for them!


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1244186 said:


> i know ceder rapids all to well.....made some good money out there in 08.....my running out to the store and will update your area in abit....


i have an ex girlfriend  who lives in Cedar Rapids. What a total mess they went through out that way with those floods.


----------



## clncut

Thanks again olddog....I was hoping thats what you were going to say! Way to early to call it over just yet, lots of money out there to be made!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't want no snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1244278 said:


> Don't want no snow


good news for u...may thru mid nov are looking good


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea I know. I just have 3 plows that.need to be rebuilt over the week end and just don't want to rush it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

toomy just say "if u plow snow stay tuned for the long term forecast" hes back on around 945 to 955


----------



## mustangmike45

olddogg. I manage the building in the first 2 pics. armstrong building and the town center ramp. I also made some good money down there during the flood doing skid loader work for 19hrs a day for 3 weeks straight! We did get hit really hard, but there are memories that I will never forget that came out of it.

My flight leaves at 800pm so yea, it's not looking too good for me right now. keep my fingers crossed to end by Monday afternoon? 

Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R and R let me know if u need help

mike, u work for john ? 

I will try and update later, I'm in a meeting most of day


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There going in today to get.cut up and welded back as one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ The Boss for your truck? Or another one?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The boss a frame and the western and pull plow for the Chevy.


----------



## KMBertog

wgn.com is saying just sleet for monday?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Are we getting anything plow able or are we getting salt runs I hope we are getting a couple of pushes before this season is over


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1244504 said:


> The boss a frame and the western and pull plow for the Chevy.


If need be, I have a 8 foot Boss Straight (RT3) that you may use. Its not to far from you either!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

8 foot that's to small. Lol. It should be good to go later


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thats what she said!:laughing: if needed, let me know.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's getting blasted and powder coated in an hour or so


----------



## GMC99

Sounds like its going north!


The exact track and strength of both of these lows are still up for grabs and the low for early next week has been moved forward in the forecast for Sunday, rather than Monday. Additional changes have it tracking a little further north than previous forecasts, with the main band of snow falling in southern of MN, into central WI and the northern ½ to 2/3rds of lower MI with snows of 5-10", with some isolated 12"+ amounts also possible. Mainly rains would fall to the south of the main snow area, although the precip could finish up as some snow in areas like northern IA, southern WI and northern IL, where a couple of inches is not out of the question. A few inches of snow are also possible in central MN, northern WI and the UP with this event.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Thanks for the updates. Great we are going to get burried with snow. You want to know how I know? I am leaving for Detroit to visit the MIL for the L O N G weekend that's how I know. :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dodge Plow Pwr;1244624 said:


> Thanks for the updates. Great we are going to get burried with snow. You want to know how I know? I am leaving for Detroit to visit the MIL for the L O N G weekend that's how I know. :laughing:


Just drop that new Ford off here and I'll take care of your lots. No worries.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Lmao..... refreshing John Dee like a friggin junkie...... I need me an update......lol

.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan do you know around what time I have to take the wife to lunch for her birthday today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ x2...... Any time now!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1244640 said:


> Ryan do you know around what time I have to take the wife to lunch for her birthday today.


Just texted you. Wow, your such a great husband. Either that or you just need to kiss @$$ a bit in order to go out on Saturday


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell she don't want on Saturday she wants me to go.


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1244638 said:


> Lmao..... refreshing John Dee like a friggin junkie...... I need me an update......lol
> 
> .


His text forecast is updated...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looking wetter rather than whiter. Maybe an inch or two still is possible!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For sure a salt run.


----------



## Midwest Pond

:realmad:

.


----------



## PremierPlow

Season's far from over according to this...
http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/45852/wild-spring-ahead-with-latesea.asp

"Wintry events that last into April across the northern tier of the nation..." 

"For the late-season wintry events and cold shots, Bastardi and other AccuWeather.com long-range forecasters are pointing to areas north of Interstate 70"

Plowing till April. I like the sounds of that!!! payup payup


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1244208 said:


> some of us have luck in life
> some of us get luck in life
> some of us have no luck in life
> some of of us just have bad luck in life
> 
> this will not close out the season


Hey now, I would love 10 more events. I just saw everyone whining about not wanting any more snow. I also looked at the books, and the last couple years, we finished up around feb 23. I'm down for lots more snow!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

F Y I

Just had on Ch9 noon news and he just said still to close to call but we could get an INCH or TWO ,SUNDAY INTO MONDAY But we could get more depending on it's coarse. He also just said it's FLIPPING -----63 in Kankakee as of 12:45 WTF But he did also say temps or going to go back down over the coming weeks told cold and more possible snow 

OH BROTHER, GOOD GREIF


----------



## KMBertog

we better get more than just 1 to 2. lame.


----------



## GMC99

Doh!


----------



## Midwest Pond

^^^^ saw that earlier, then sedated myself


----------



## GMC99

Midwest Pond;1244823 said:


> ^^^^ saw that earlier, then sedated myself


I keep telling myself its only thursday, things can change....... I hope


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1244672 said:


> For sure a salt run.


Glad you just got a load!


KMBertog;1244792 said:


> we better get more than just 1 to 2. lame.


Not much, but enough!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

SullivanSeptic;1244636 said:


> Just drop that new Ford off here and I'll take care of your lots. No worries.


Thanks for the offer, but the Ford must go with as I am bringing a welder and other stuff back home from there... Otherwise I would toss you the keys...:laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh rainbow colored salt don't you love it.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Im defanatly ready for atleast 10 more blizzards this year. wholy crap the money i made in 1 week...but ill take a 2 incher i suppose lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

Time will tell on this one too.
The forecast for the blizzard was somewhat like this....except it was forecasted to go south for a day or two and then we were back in the middle of the madness.

I hope we just get something to push.
The equipment has been clean too long......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1244907 said:


> Oh rainbow colored salt don't you love it.


The yellow color is from me. Ryan stopped at my house after he picked up your load!:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1244913 said:


> Im defanatly ready for atleast 10 more blizzards this year. wholy crap the money i made in 1 week...but ill take a 2 incher i suppose lol


I agree 100%. Truthfully, I'll take 1 inch. Still gonna get to push and salt! I think by tomorrow night, they will have it pretty much locked down on its potential!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I stay away from the weather all day in meetings, come home and under orders to take her out for dinner. Well she good now and im not feeling well and going to bed. From what little I've seen, we still have a chance. This isn't the first time things have wander... I'm not given up all hope yet

Need lick my wounds from this a** kicking day and the disappointment of storm.


----------



## Midwest Pond

latest update...it tracked a little farther south already..... a little more snow ..... no amounts yet, but good to see it coming further south so far..... keep coming


----------



## Midwest Pond

ok..... will quit looking at the updates...... this one is all over the place......... I'll just look out my window on Monday.......... see you at Dave and Busters...... I'll be running late, but I'll see you there


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It sure does sound better this morning, than it did last night. 1-3 inches in my area, more for you guys up north. I'll take it!


----------



## KMBertog

the nice part about the break in the weather is that we get to get some other stuff done around here... we are sending crews out today to do some dormant pruning.


----------



## the new boss 92

hope we are getting a coule more events, found a nice little fox body that clean enough for a gm small block conversion time to get paid and buy a nice little summer project, i love when i find deals like this. illmake you a deal i need to pay for my truck payment soill give it to you for xxx amount. ok be back next week!


----------



## erkoehler

2" for a full push and salt, its all I need! O want more though!


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1245407 said:


> 2" for a full push and salt, its all I need! O want more though!


i like your thinking! i would like more, but 2 is fine if it means work!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1245407 said:


> 2" for a full push and salt, its all I need! O want more though!





KMBertog;1245412 said:


> i like your thinking! i would like more, but 2 is fine if it means work!


.............x3!


----------



## Bartlett_2

This is disappointing, but like it was said above, 2" is good enough for a full push...


----------



## erkoehler

Looking at John Dee doesn't look promising!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's a salt run, and that might be pushing it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

what a let-down


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1245523 said:


> It's a salt run, and that might be pushing it.


Salt run for sure. With the cold air coming down the back of the storm, that's almost a sure bet. Weather we'll be pushing or not is still up for grabs!


----------



## GMC99

Johndee has it going way north! Oh well!


----------



## dlcs

I put my plow away for the season, its over.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me too. I also got rid of all my salt and cut up all my plows with a torch.


----------



## dlcs

I even took the mounts off my truck. Surely it will snow now. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1245538 said:


> Johndee has it going way north! Oh well!


it's still anybody's guess.

this one says 1 inch of ice









here is a GUESS of the track,









john dee says north, Canada doesnt think so









NWS says it does know yet









and this one is nice to listen to with the sound off









Their is my quick 20 min's of thought on this.. and remember this will be 2 waves


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Been waiting for an update from you!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry, I got sick last night, been running all day.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Time for the wait and see game.


----------



## KMBertog

"several inches of snow on the back half of this system" - Skilling

If this is true, I am in love.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I missed skilling....whats goin on with the snow for this weekend?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ERWbuilders;1245890 said:


> I missed skilling....whats goin on with the snow for this weekend?


See above!:waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ice. ice, baby


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this is the 1/2in ice map


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea get the salt ready guys were going to need it for this one.


----------



## SnowMatt13

If the low would only move a bit south.....

I hate freezing rain. I'd take another 20 inches.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1246060 said:


> Yea get the salt ready guys were going to need it for this one.


Know where I can get some?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It may be yellow. Haha.


----------



## GMC99

wisconsins already under a winter storm watch..... lucky bastards!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Watch Skilling in ten minutes...... hes laying it out


----------



## KMBertog

as much as i trust skilling i will see it when i believe it. even the service we PAY for at the office is confused on this one...


----------



## erkoehler

Guess the salter should probably go in the truck tomorrow!


----------



## Bird21

Jens birthday weekend so all she wants is no snow. Please let it snow! Dinner at Port Barrington tonight Maggianos tomorrow and Vichisaus on Sunday please let snow
This is getting expensive! I am still going with the over this storm. This one is like a woman so unpredictable!


----------



## Midwest Pond

KMBertog;1246180 said:


> as much as i trust skilling i will see it when i believe it. even the service we PAY for at the office is confused on this one...


yep..... this thing is moving around every update


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1246194 said:


> Guess the salter should probably go in the truck tomorrow!


Why you take it off?


----------



## stroker79

snowguys;1246253 said:


> Why you take it off?


Because its also his pretty truck!


----------



## snowguys

stroker79;1246289 said:


> Because its also his pretty truck!


You still have the ford for sale?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

up north is in the money, southside not out of the pic yet....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Up to an inch tonight and 1-3 tomorrow evening/ night? Is this what your thinking Pat? You guys up north, get those trucks ready!


----------



## erkoehler

Salter came out because we took the truck on a snowmobile trip.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How much they lookin at up north


----------



## KMBertog

winter storm watch northern burbs. 

looks like this is going to be a bunch of ice and blahhhhhhh


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1246417 said:


> winter storm watch northern burbs.
> 
> looks like this is going to be a bunch of ice and blahhhhhhh


I hate ice. I would rather ALL rain over ice!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1246421 said:


> I hate ice. I would rather ALL rain over ice!


at 100pm i will post the ending results of this storm.....LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ 1:00 PM? I already got mine from you!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

1olddogtwo;1246542 said:


> at 100pm i will post the ending results of this storm.....LOL


I'm waiting. Lol


----------



## dfdsuperduty

old dog your late its 140


----------



## 1olddogtwo

crap, i left out the part about "Monday" at 100pm. i quick look and thinking is

I 80 to I88

sun am 2 inches followed by rain and thunder in the afternoon with more snow by mon am. Not thinking to much ice

I88 to I90

sun am 2 to 3in followed by freezing rain into heavy rain. overnight another 2in by Monday am

I 90 into Wisconsin......

sun am Snow to start and freezing rain in the afternoon. HEAVY ICE of a 1/2 inch or more. snow over night in to the morning.

I'm basing most of the snow falling quickly south of I90 for a plowing event. a long slow fall will burn it off from the ground temps. 

thats my thinking


----------



## DistinctiveDave

1olddogtwo;1246627 said:


> crap, i left out the part about "Monday" at 100pm. i quick look and thinking is
> 
> I 80 to I88
> 
> sun am 2 inches followed by rain and thunder in the afternoon with more snow by mon am. Not thinking to much ice
> 
> I88 to I90
> 
> sun am 2 to 3in followed by freezing rain into heavy rain. overnight another 2in by Monday am
> 
> I 90 into Wisconsin......
> 
> sun am Snow to start and freezing rain in the afternoon. HEAVY ICE of a 1/2 inch or more. snow over night in to the morning.
> 
> I'm basing most of the snow falling quickly south of I90 for a plowing event. a long slow fall will burn it off from the ground temps.
> 
> thats my thinking


Thanks for the update. We will see what happens. Im not putting the plow on until I need it. Maybe wake up at 2-3am and see what its doing outside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

At 2am u may see nothing


----------



## NW Snow Removal

we are hearing sunday 4am start 1-2 inches before 10am north of !-80; then rain south of I-90 and sleet and freezing rain north of I-90 through evening; then rain overnight til monday 4am changing back to snow for another 1-2 inches north of I-90 but only half an inch south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NW Snow Removal;1246644 said:


> we are hearing sunday 4am start 1-2 inches before 10am north of !-80; then rain south of I-90 and sleet and freezing rain north of I-90 through evening; then rain overnight til monday 4am changing back to snow for another 1-2 inches north of I-90 but only half an inch south.


sounds close to what i was saying, now if this shifts more north its alot of rain, this will come in two waves. the more south on monday the whiter it COULD be









i'm not putting on my just yet.....until later tonight. the ground temps with this sun beating down hard is killing me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NWS just updated...sounds a bit warmer and upgraded some of the warnings

looking forward to next friday already...


----------



## dieseld

1olddogtwo;1246754 said:


> NWS just updated...sounds a bit warmer and upgraded some of the warnings
> 
> looking forward to next friday already...


Yes sir. Ch.7 confirms both statements.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

We are expected to get 8-12 inches with heavy blowing today in central WI. Can't wait...Can't sleep.

Imagine that.


----------



## erkoehler

Light rain here. Temp right at 32, not looking good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

was a little slush and now just rain, so much for snow. Its already warmer at this hour then forecasted. It appears that it did track far north. 

Time to look forward until friday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok. What is happening Friday? Do tell, do tell!


----------



## KMBertog

rain here and definitely warmer than expected.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1247243 said:


> Ok. What is happening Friday? Do tell, do tell!


Wow I can quote from this phone.

Well since I got this one wrong, I'm not sure how well I'll look with two eggs on my face....

Monday has a shot for a plowing event now, but friday has a better profile so far


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1247279 said:


> Wow I can quote from this phone.
> 
> Well since I got this one wrong, I'm not sure how well I'll look with two eggs on my face....
> 
> Monday has a shot for a plowing event now, but friday has a better profile so far


And you blew us off last night! Hopefully you made some money ........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

this maybe a blessing that it tracked farther north, puts us better place for the second wave on monday........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1247299 said:


> And you blew us off last night! Hopefully you made some money ........


i did, time and a half into double time on sunday. heading back to work now.

speed on the phone is great, doing this from the cpu is crazy slow....anyone else having really slow loading????


----------



## erkoehler

Is Monday a system or lake effect?

My Droid phone is loading this fine.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1247320 said:


> Is Monday a system or lake effect?
> 
> My Droid phone is loading this fine.


I heard a little of both.1-2 inches system snow, with lake moisture tapping in around it. Possible another 1-3!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1247338 said:


> I heard a little of both.1-2 inches system snow, with lake moisture tapping in around it. Possible another 1-3!


yes both, their has always been a 2nd wave that was going south more...it appear to be lifting north also


----------



## Bird21

I am fueling the loaders anyway. Really raining hard in Deerfield


----------



## Midwest Pond

natures car wash


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Maybe if it does rain it will melt the 3 feet of snow that was in the middle of the road up there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1247401 said:


> Maybe if it does rain it will melt the 3 feet of snow that was in the middle of the road up there.[/QUOT
> 
> ..........


----------



## R&R Yard Design

My back is killing me from that slip when we got there.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1247421 said:


> My back is killing me from that slip when we got there.


Lol I was suprised the manager didn't get hit with some business cards before we left


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1247439 said:


> Lol I was suprised the manager didn't get hit with some business cards before we left


Speak for yourself!


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1247478 said:


> Speak for yourself!


Ha you woulda been crazy not to livin that close


----------



## KMBertog

man if all this rain were snow.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No rain down here at all.


----------



## KMBertog

R&R Yard Design;1247504 said:


> No rain down here at all.


pouring in palatine as i sit and stare out the window wishing i could plow today


----------



## GMC99

Whens the snow tomorrow suppose to start?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There is no snow


----------



## erkoehler

36 in bloomingdale......all you guys that said you wanted to be done for the year ....I blame you!


----------



## GMC99

Tom Skilling
Happy Sunday all! Thanks for the birthday greetings! My word--didn't really expect this! Hope everyone who has to be out and about is managing to stay dry. Wanted to update you on the weather situation which is evolving because it's fascinating. The current rains are but the opening act of a multi-day storm system--the 2nd phase of which continues to like a snow-producer here Mon aft & night and into Tuesday (Election Day) morning. Check out this midday forecast from our RPM model depicting the secondary development downstate. There are indications a significant snow accumulation may take place with this over sections of the Chicago area.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1247545 said:


> Tom Skilling
> Happy Sunday all! Thanks for the birthday greetings! My word--didn't really expect this! Hope everyone who has to be out and about is managing to stay dry. Wanted to update you on the weather situation which is evolving because it's fascinating. The current rains are but the opening act of a multi-day storm system--the 2nd phase of which continues to like a snow-producer here Mon aft & night and into Tuesday (Election Day) morning. Check out this midday forecast from our RPM model depicting the secondary development downstate. There are indications a significant snow accumulation may take place with this over sections of the Chicago area.


this is the 2nd wave


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep all rain then salt tonight


----------



## KMBertog

looks like salt early a.m. and maybe push tomorrow night into tuesday??? i hope! payup


----------



## erkoehler

.5 moisture tomorrow afternoon and evening


----------



## brianbrich1

I never say I dont want snow but it will be sure unpleasent plowing with this unresoleved issue


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1247665 said:


> looks like salt early a.m. and maybe push tomorrow night into tuesday??? i hope! payup


its going tomorrow


----------



## tls22

KLOT on Monday potential

WHILE THERE MIGHT BE A BRIEF LULL IN WIDESPREAD PRECIPITATION
OVERNIGHT...A PAIR OF SYSTEMS IMPACTING THE REGION ON MONDAY WILL
ONCE AGAIN INCREASE PRECIP COVERAGE. AN UPPER LOW MOVES ACROSS THE
NORTHERN PLAINS WITH A PINWHEELING SHORTWAVE ROTATING AHEAD AND
IMPACTING THE REGION BEGINNING EARLY MONDAY AFTERNOON. THE UPPER LOW
WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION LATE MONDAY NIGHT. MEANWHILE ON
MONDAY...SURFACE LOW WILL SLIDE SOUTHEAST FROM THE FORECAST AREA
WITH COLD AIR RETURNING BEHIND THE LOW. EXPECTED A TRANSITION FROM
RAIN BACK TO SNOW TO OCCUR LATE AFTERNOON INTO THE EVENING. WITH THE
UPPER LOW PASSAGE MONDAY EVENING...THERE IS SOME GROWING CONCERN OF
THE POTENTIAL FOR HIGHER ACCUMULATIONS. CURRENT FORECAST IS FOR 1 TO
3 INCHES...WITH SOME GUIDANCE...PARTICULARLY NAM SUGGESTING PERHAPS
5 INCHES FOR SOME AREAS. STILL CALLING THE NAM AN OUTLIER ON
THIS...BUT WILL HAVE TO BE MONITORED.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1247783 said:


> KLOT on Monday potential
> 
> WHILE THERE MIGHT BE A BRIEF LULL IN WIDESPREAD PRECIPITATION
> OVERNIGHT...A PAIR OF SYSTEMS IMPACTING THE REGION ON MONDAY WILL
> ONCE AGAIN INCREASE PRECIP COVERAGE. AN UPPER LOW MOVES ACROSS THE
> NORTHERN PLAINS WITH A PINWHEELING SHORTWAVE ROTATING AHEAD AND
> IMPACTING THE REGION BEGINNING EARLY MONDAY AFTERNOON. THE UPPER LOW
> WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION LATE MONDAY NIGHT. MEANWHILE ON
> MONDAY...SURFACE LOW WILL SLIDE SOUTHEAST FROM THE FORECAST AREA
> WITH COLD AIR RETURNING BEHIND THE LOW. EXPECTED A TRANSITION FROM
> RAIN BACK TO SNOW TO OCCUR LATE AFTERNOON INTO THE EVENING. WITH THE
> UPPER LOW PASSAGE MONDAY EVENING...THERE IS SOME GROWING CONCERN OF
> THE POTENTIAL FOR HIGHER ACCUMULATIONS. CURRENT FORECAST IS FOR 1 TO
> 3 INCHES...WITH SOME GUIDANCE...PARTICULARLY NAM SUGGESTING PERHAPS
> 5 INCHES FOR SOME AREAS. STILL CALLING THE NAM AN OUTLIER ON
> THIS...BUT WILL HAVE TO BE MONITORED.


last week i called for 6 in on monday, and i wont to happy until then....:laughing:.

another round friday and the end of the month:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Top 10 February Snowfall Rankings for Chicago, IL Year
Amount (inches)

1896
27.8

1994
26.2

2011
26.1

1900
22.6

1967, 2010
22.5

2008
21.8

1901
21.1

2007
20.3

1908
19.8

1978
19.7

this feb will top them all


----------



## DistinctiveDave

1olddogtwo;1247816 said:


> Top 10 February Snowfall Rankings for Chicago, IL Year
> Amount (inches)
> 
> 1896
> 27.8
> 
> 1994
> 26.2
> 
> 2011
> 26.1
> 
> 1900
> 22.6
> 
> 1967, 2010
> 22.5
> 
> 2008
> 21.8
> 
> 1901
> 21.1
> 
> 2007
> 20.3
> 
> 1908
> 19.8
> 
> 1978
> 19.7
> 
> this feb will top them all


Nice, but dang, you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Forecasts went from 1 maybe 2 at the border to 2-4 recently for tomorrow into tomorrow night.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok i am a lit bit confused still. They said on the 5 and 6 sunday news two different channels that we are gettin rain all tonight and changing over to snow tommorow afternoon and snow into tuesday ???? is this correct ????? (DUH) on me


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like you have it about right .......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. Snow starting around lunch time tomorrow and snowing into the night. Total accumulation around 2-4 inches. Maybe up to 5 or 6 closer to the border!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, rain changing to snow wrapping up mon late pm

Looking long term, there are a number of systems on the way.


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1248014 said:


> Yea, rain changing to snow wrapping up mon late pm
> 
> Looking long term, there are a number of systems on the way.


Sounds good to me, thanks for the update. Always look forward to your and TLS's forcasts! Here's to hoping it stays cold enough for those systems to produce snow....:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BETTER YET Heres to Hoping it comes down a further south and we get smacked again for the rest of FEB AND MARCH :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Bartlett_2

DIRISHMAN;1248088 said:


> BETTER YET Heres to Hoping it comes down a further south and we get smacked again for the rest of FEB AND MARCH :bluebounc:bluebounc


I can get on board with that!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY OLDOGG/TLS is it my imagination or is the jet stream lookin like it was in the begining of the seaon like in DEC of 2010 swooping slightly south then cupping north the out to the EAST. Rather than like the last few we had here dropping south the shooting straight East????? I do understand the jet changes all the time but there is a little bit of a pattern


----------



## jblatti13

lookin good for tomorrow night/tuesday am boys!!! glad i just washed everything and didnt take the time to put it away.

also picked up 3 driveways out of the 30 random calls i did for the blizzard. funny how good work gets noticed when customers really see the snow as an emergency.


----------



## KMBertog

jblatti13;1248186 said:


> lookin good for tomorrow night/tuesday am boys!!! glad i just washed everything and didnt take the time to put it away.
> 
> also picked up 3 driveways out of the 30 random calls i did for the blizzard. funny how good work gets noticed when customers really see the snow as an emergency.


nice that you picked up a few accounts!

i lost an account because homeowners have moved out of state and don't need service anymore... :realmad:

we have been snow/landscape contractor for their residence since 1995. blah.

trying to contact new homeowners to hopefully keep the account for the future. the waterfall we built in their backyard won multiple ILCA awards... sad if we can't keep it


----------



## erkoehler

You guys salting at all? Getting worried about freeze up in the early morning hours.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1248230 said:


> You guys salting at all? Getting worried about freeze up in the early morning hours.


still raining here... unsure if we'll run salt in the a.m. maybe salt run during the day once the white stuff start flying before (hopefully) we have to drop the blades and push tomorrow night!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

It's not going to freeze till around 10 am or so. I think.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1248230 said:


> You guys salting at all? Getting worried about freeze up in the early morning hours.


I have no plans for a salt run. Im going to get a good night sleep....may be working tomorrow night.


----------



## erkoehler

Rain stopped here in Bloomingdale, but everything is very wet. No slick spots yet. Checked my drive and road.


----------



## snowman79

pouring in marengo again, supposedly no worry for freeze up till tomorrow mid morning.....


----------



## T-MAN

We are at 32 now, 28 on the pavement. We had ice earlier, that has not gone away. Salting soon


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tman where are you at.


----------



## WilliamOak

some icy spots in Cary currently. Nothing real hazardous though


----------



## erkoehler

Tough call whether or not to salt.


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody out?


----------



## snowman79

20 in mchenry county is a sheet of ice...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

33-34 down here all night nice and wet.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

just came back from full salt run


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

starting to ice up i counted like 10 other guys out too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Heard its real bad in the northern counties. Be careful!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

today is looking good for this afternoon 3 to 5 will county north, less to the west


----------



## KMBertog

we didn't salt this morning... some spots are a little slick though. what are we looking like for tonight?


----------



## captshawn

Just finished full salt run from Lake Zurich to Palatine. Roads are pure crap further north and lots allot worse than they looked. Could do donuts in most spots of the lots at 5:00. Watched a semi jacknife and wipeout a mini van at a intersection luckily nobody was hurt. Glad I had the plow on to help stop at times.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

KMBertog;1248444 said:


> we didn't salt this morning... some spots are a little slick though. what are we looking like for tonight?


You still have a few hours to fix your plow. Your gonna need it!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Ice is a cruel joke for dogs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1248463 said:


> Ice is a cruel joke for dogs


did u see me fall????

friday looks to be the BOMB..hehehe


----------



## Midwest Pond

I've watched my two take some nasty spills



Lol...no I can't see you..... my camera is working with all this ice


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1248461 said:


> You still have a few hours to fix your plow. Your gonna need it!


plow and jeep are back.... still not fixed :angry:

looks like i will take my dad's truck tonight for my plow run...


----------



## erkoehler

Still salting, this is terrible!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron & pat how is in out there


----------



## the new boss 92

woke up to someweather advisorys, i though to my self i bought a nice project car that doesnt need much, now all this snow........ by the time i get arounf to picking it up im going to be sitting on all the cash to build the motor!


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1248479 said:


> plow and jeep are back.... still not fixed :angry:
> 
> looks like i will take my dad's truck tonight for my plow run...


sounds like a bad place to be in right now, whats wrong with you blade? get a nice western hts after this winter it will be paid for already!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any of you south side guy salt yet today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1248492 said:


> Ron & pat how is in out there


Damp and raw!


R&R Yard Design;1248536 said:


> Any of you south side guy salt yet today.


No need for salt yet Russ. No ice at all on the lots.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea I know sad right. I think I'm going to go out at 1 or2 and hit it heavy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee is sayin not much at all for us south siders.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt will take care of it for us today and plow on Friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1248546 said:


> Salt will take care of it for us today and plow on Friday.


ouch.....i want a push, going to pick up a new cutting edge in a bit....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You to. My edge is shot to hell.


----------



## erkoehler

How long are your edges lasting?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No salt here yet. Was hoping to get a push out of this. I just hope all this water on the pavement isn't going to too much problems. But I know it will


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Since last year. But I plow 7 miles of road by my dads when we are getting loaded up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1248558 said:


> How long are your edges lasting?


About half a mile, until I hit that same manhole cover going about 60mph! You would think I would learn after hitting it 30 times.

Just kidding


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Watch out for dumpsters to


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Why you got to bring that up? I just got over those nightmares.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sorry. What about the gas meter.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh come on! Really! You just got dig and dig and dig. 

BTW, it was two gas meters, thank you very much! And its because they were made in China. If it was made in USA then they wouldn't have "fallen off of the building"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea that's so true. At least it wasn't a fire plug like my bud


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1248561 said:


> About half a mile, until I hit that same manhole cover going about 60mph! You would think I would learn after hitting it 30 times.
> 
> Just kidding


i do the same road to clean up where his blade trips at 50mph.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

everything i gas off, i think of sully too....


----------



## Bartlett_2

So are we getting anything today? I heard a couple inches, but seems like everyone here is thinking trace/salt-run only?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

If I am hearing everything correctly, it looks like trace amounts are going to hit the Will County area. This is good and bad...would love to push something right about now, but flying out to Vegas at 6am tomorrow and really don't want to be delayed.

We'll see, I guess!!!


----------



## GMC99

Bartlett_2;1248633 said:


> So are we getting anything today? I heard a couple inches, but seems like everyone here is thinking trace/salt-run only?


Yea thats my question, johndee is saying nothing, the nws is saying 1-3 and its all rain on the radar????? WTF??


----------



## NW Snow Removal

the weather warning we received said less than a half inch of slush before 3pm.


----------



## metallihockey88

Flurries startin out here and nice and icy. Ate sh!t throwin my hockey bag into my truck lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

My forecast still stands at 3-5 by the border, mostly overnight tonight.
Low pressure is in SW Minnesota right now coming this way.....


----------



## KMBertog

we pulled the trigger and just went and salted all our commercial lots that are zero tolerance... had some work orders come in for places who aren't normally but they don't like the ice... and i had my residential in barrington hills call wanting me to stop by to put chemical down. payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fire_n_Ice;1248636 said:


> If I am hearing everything correctly, it looks like trace amounts are going to hit the Will County area. This is good and bad...would love to push something right about now, but flying out to Vegas at 6am tomorrow and really don't want to be delayed.
> 
> We'll see, I guess!!!













SnowMatt13;1248660 said:


> My forecast still stands at 3-5 by the border, mostly overnight tonight.
> Low pressure is in SW Minnesota right now coming this way.....


bring....bring....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just got this text. From now till 6PM, up to an inch. 6Pm till 11PM 1.2". 11PM till 5AMup to an inch. Storm total from 2 1/2 - 3 inches. That is for us south side guys!


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1248506 said:


> sounds like a bad place to be in right now, whats wrong with you blade? get a nice western hts after this winter it will be paid for already!


Plow slowly dropping on it's own... they have changed all the seals and whatever with the pump... changed fluid... my dealer (whose shop is across the street... kinda convenient) couldn't figure it out... then we sent it up to Adams in McHenry and still same problems.

I guess Meyer is a PITA to deal with on stuff like this... At least that's what my dealer and our mechanics say. They don't want to have to pay for a whole new pump.... which is probably what we'll have to do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

relax, its coming...this is a late afternoon / evening event


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WHAAAAHHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc:bluebounc Finally more snow

THANKS OLDDOGG FOR THE LOVELY FORECAST AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

atten all south side guys

ok fyi it is starting to lite snow/flake in downtown tinley park
time is 1:06 pm


----------



## KMBertog

just got done watching the wgn mid-day... skilling says 3-5!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1248715 said:


> just got done watching the wgn mid-day... skilling says 3-5!


HEY KEITH

Is that for just up north or all of chcago area????


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like hopefully we'll pull an all nighter.


----------



## metallihockey88

Ground covered just north of the city. Well untreated surfaces are


----------



## the new boss 92

this storm is perfect, work tonight eat dinner work till early am and then bed and back to work! sweet!

im not seeing anything till like 9 tonight with this mini storm!


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1248716 said:


> HEY KEITH
> 
> Is that for just up north or all of chcago area????


skilling was pretty general with where specifically.... i think further west will be less... unsure of how far south he has the snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13

look at olddog's graphic from NWS on previous page.....

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT
UNTIL 6 AM CST TUESDAY.

* TIMING...OCCASIONAL FREEZING RAIN WILL CHANGE TO LIGHT SNOW THIS
AFTERNOON. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BECOME STEADIER LATE THIS
EVENING AND INTO THE OVERNIGHT HOURS TONIGHT.

* ACCUMULATIONS...TRACE AMOUNTS OF ICE MAY ACCUMULATE EARLY THIS
AFTERNOON BEFORE PRECIPITATION CHANGES TO SNOW. SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS OF AROUND 4 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED BY EARLY
TUESDAY MORNING...ESPECIALLY NEAR THE WISCONSIN STATE LINE.

* HAZARDS...MINOR ICE ACCUMULATION FROM FREEZING DRIZZLE AND
SNOW ACCUMULATION.

* IMPACTS...SLIPPERY CONDITIONS ON LIGHTLY TRAVELED OR UNTREATED
ROADS AND SIDEWALKS...ESPECIALLY ON EXPOSED BRIDGE DECKS AND
OVERPASSES. SNOW ACCUMULATION LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT
WILL LEAD TO UNTREATED ROADS BECOMING SNOW COVERED AND SLIPPERY.
THIS EVENINGS RUSH HOUR...AND TUESDAY MORNINGS COMMUTE WILL
LIKELY BE IMPACTED.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...


----------



## nevrnf

Man was the ice bad at 7Am from Barrington N to the Lake County Fair grounds where my Daughter had her tournament. Saw about 20 car off the road on 176 and on 83. they had a section of 60 closed right at 83 and cars all over the place. The county was dumping salt so heavy it looked like a beach. The fairground had not started salting until 7;30 and the parkinglot was scarry. It still had a ton of ice @ 12;30 when we left.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

light snow falling on the southside.....oh gee, whats that up there?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

View attachment 94658


light snow falling on the southside.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

loving the future week outlook so far....... could this be a three event in one week for us?

giggity!!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How do get three events in one week.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Today.... Thursday into Friday, and then next Sunday and Monday


----------



## KMBertog

holy wow is that blizzard #2 on the horizon!?


----------



## Midwest Pond

KM.... thats Mondays....... Thursday/Friday could be a 6-8" also


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1248806 said:


> KM.... thats Mondays....... Thursday/Friday could be a 6-8" also


wowwwwwwwwie wow wow wesport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that is the EST snowfall for 84 hours thru 192 hours from 6 am this morning. it think it was 6 cause i can't see while i'm typing this. so that should cover friday thru monday.

their looks to be back 3 systems with in this time line alone.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok so its done snowing for now when are you guys going to salt to make a layer down. And what are we going to get tonight.


----------



## snowman79

yea skilling had said there were 3 storms they have to watch..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowman79;1248846 said:


> yea skilling had said there were 3 storms they have to watch..


i should watch the news more often....this is a southside bust


----------



## WilliamOak

That ice sucked, turned my 2.5 hr drive to school into nearly 4 hrs, took less time to drive home in the beginning of that blizzard then it did to drive in this ice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1248880 said:


> i should watch the news more often....this is a southside bust


I'm still hopeful for a salt run. After what you sent me, it looks doubtful!:crying:


----------



## Bartlett_2

Did a full salt run already....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Skilling was just on, his quickie forecast. Looks like up north will see 2 inches, maybe south of 90, less than an inch....looks like salting for the south guys....


----------



## KMBertog

skilling says way up north 2" tonight.... 1" or less City, western burbs and south... what the heck.


----------



## GMC99

Serioulsy what is going on today, the NWS has a winter advisory out and are saying 4 inches, the nws is saying 1-3, guys on here are saying up to 6 inches..... I've never been so confused in my life as to what is actually going on........


----------



## brianbrich1

I just went out to just put salt down..All the slushy stuff from earlier is now crunchy


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going out soon to salt everything don't want to chance it.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

brianbrich1;1249023 said:


> I just went out to just put salt down..All the slushy stuff from earlier is now crunchy


Crunchy ice is good...its like built in traction in the ice.


----------



## brianbrich1

Yeah better safe than sorry...plus its easier to get around and get some salt down on lots now then later when the roads freeze up..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Are going to get any more tonight or is this it.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm ready, where is it at on radar?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hours away...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So what should we do pat. Do we salt now or wait.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wait....and check your pms


----------



## KMBertog

we wont salt until early a.m.... 3 or 4 we usually pull the trigger. we should still be okay since we waited until 9 this morning to put chemical down.


----------



## erkoehler

Hurry up and wait! I love it.....maybe I'll take another nap???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

u got time for a quick snowmobile ride....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to salt two places.


----------



## erkoehler

On the dirt?


----------



## Midwest Pond

According to Skilling this thing is getting starved of moisture..... Northern suburbs may be lucky to see 2" by daylight


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1249091 said:


> According to Skilling this thing is getting starved of moisture..... Northern suburbs may be lucky to see 2" by daylight


2 is a plow. But I need 1.5 of it by 4 so we can clean it up!

Otherwise just get it over with so I can lay the salt down and be done.


----------



## spence700

hey erkoehler, do you plow or park your truck over in prairie grove? i seen pics of the last big snow and your truck looked familiar. I've seen it at the old mastercraft, but your location says bloomingdale. Just curious.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1249099 said:


> 2 is a plow. But I need 1.5 of it by 4 so we can clean it up!
> 
> Otherwise just get it over with so I can lay the salt down and be done.


2 is a full plow, but 1 inch is also enough to get the trucks rolling!


----------



## erkoehler

spence700;1249112 said:


> hey erkoehler, do you plow or park your truck over in prairie grove? i seen pics of the last big snow and your truck looked familiar. I've seen it at the old mastercraft, but your location says bloomingdale. Just curious.


Yes, that is where I work. Lauderdale Lakes Chicago is the new name.


----------



## Bartlett_2

There's a fine misty precipitation coming down right now...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we really got screwed on this, Wisconsin, Minn Mi, got pounded with the first wave, the 2nd wave is moving east dropping 2-3 inches an hour on eastern IN and Ohio as i type, the 3rd wave is running late and is missing the tail end of the 2nd. That's where we were to get the heavier amounts from. This thing in Minn/Wis right now does look very impressive to me and it moving towards us. I'm so pissed about this storm.

I don't watch the news as much as i used to, i got home early to watch an interview with Arctic on 7 ( thanks to all that texted me that) and Jerry Taft said ' no big storms over the next 7 days", flip the channel and Tommy S says we may get a foot by Sunday...wtf.

For the record, and some have ask why do I post one thing and text something somewhat else a few minutes later? so it had me thinking..... i guess i feel its more personal and needs to be more accurate and of fear of being wrong in a open forum.....so bottom line is i will call for what it is. I will still text out will the latest intel

and does that keep showing up above my post and the colurs are getting darker...


----------



## spence700

erkoehler;1249158 said:


> Yes, that is where I work. Lauderdale Lakes Chicago is the new name.


I noticed that it changed just recently. I live right up the street from there. You have a nice lookin set up on that truck.


----------



## REAPER

Well I been a saltin fool lately. While you all were out at D&B's I was salting and again early this morning till mid morning. 

Hope to plow some early AM and salt some more tomorrow.


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1249171 said:


> View attachment 94682
> 
> 
> we really got screwed on this, Wisconsin, Minn Mi, got pounded with the first wave, the 2nd wave is moving east dropping 2-3 inches an hour on eastern IN and Ohio as i type, the 3rd wave is running late and is missing the tail end of the 2nd. That's where we were to get the heavier amounts from. This thing in Minn/Wis right now does look very impressive to me and it moving towards us. I'm so pissed about this storm.
> 
> I don't watch the news as much as i used to, i got home early to watch an interview with Arctic on 7 ( thanks to all that texted me that) and Jerry Taft said ' no big storms over the next 7 days", flip the channel and Tommy S says we may get a foot by Sunday...wtf.
> 
> For the record, and some have ask why do I post one thing and text something somewhat else a few minutes later? so it had me thinking..... i guess i feel its more personal and needs to be more accurate and of fear of being wrong in a open forum.....so bottom line is i will call for what it is. I will still text out will the latest intel
> 
> and does that keep showing up above my post and the colurs are getting darker...


Been watching your forecasts closely, I appreciate your insight very much. To me I feel there's better info on this site then what's on the news, since it's never consistent on the TV & radio. Please keep them coming!Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

spence700;1249178 said:


> I noticed that it changed just recently. I live right up the street from there. You have a nice lookin set up on that truck.


New owners are making some great changes! We're going to have ski & wake boats, deck boats, and pontoons.

Thanks for the kind words on the rig!


----------



## spence700

erkoehler;1249223 said:


> New owners are making some great changes! We're going to have ski & wake boats, deck boats, and pontoons.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words on the rig!


Good luck to you guys over there! i usually dont post alot, but i do want to say thanks to all you guys, great job at keeping everyone "in the loop" as to whats up with these storms (or sometimes the lack of)


----------



## Midwest Pond

REAPER;1249202 said:


> Well I been a saltin fool lately. While you all were out at D&B's I was salting and again early this morning till mid morning.
> 
> Hope to plow some early AM and salt some more tomorrow.


I'm sure the rain liked your salt........ you would have enjoyed Dave and Busters


----------



## KMBertog

WGN has a live phone interview with IDOT and they make this snow tonight look like the end of the world, lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1249361 said:


> WGN has a live phone interview with IDOT and they make this snow tonight look like the end of the world, lol.


Yea I just seen that, I was like wtf when they asked if they are closing down the highway.....looks a little white out here on the southside. Maybe we will get that inch or two.


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1249368 said:


> Yea I just seen that, I was like wtf when they asked if they are closing down the highway.....looks a little white out here on the southside. Maybe we will get that inch or two.


not a flake here at my place. palatine/inverness/deer park area.


----------



## Midwest Pond

they have closed Rt. 53 from Lake Cook Rd.south on the highway


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1249378 said:


> they have closed Rt. 53 from Lake Cook Rd.south on the highway


That's not good! Why aren't they laying more salt? Its not that cold. Educate me.....


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez apparently ice and snow are natural disasters in chicago now. Good thing it never snows or has crazy temp swings that cause icy conditions lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea the grond is covering


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1249382 said:


> That's not good! Why aren't they laying more salt? Its not that cold. Educate me.....


Better yet educate them lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It must have black ice......


----------



## Bartlett_2

Midwest Pond;1249378 said:


> they have closed Rt. 53 from Lake Cook Rd.south on the highway


My brother just texted me the same thing, he was in route to Mount prospect...


----------



## Bartlett_2

Nothing here at home yet, but the ground does look icey....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it is black history month with record snow for the 3rd time in 4 years


----------



## Midwest Pond

well be safe tonight everyone..... you know whats going to be under the snow


----------



## Bartlett_2

Skilling just confirmed the two upcoming events, may produce some snow for us...


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1249394 said:


> it is black history month with record snow for the 3rd time in 4 years


LOL, someone texted me a joke about starting history month with the blizzard whiteout...


----------



## metallihockey88

Well skilling sticking with the concensus. 1in or so and less south of the city and 1.5-4in more as you getcloser to the border. All excited bout the next few systems comin up. Up to a foot in the next or so


----------



## Bird21

Gonna be a long and cash filled week!!!! Plow, Salt, Plow, Salt , Plow, Salt and then it's Monday and I am sure there is a system behind the last one. This storm pattern is explosive, lows just keep building one after the next. There are even more on the models further out than Monday. I hope they all pan out.


----------



## KMBertog

dusting down in palatine. definitely salt run early a.m.... not looking like anything plowable :realmad:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salted most of the open places tonight. Have to go out and hit walks early morning. Then meetings and detail 21 car due back weds.


----------



## captshawn

3/4" down near stateline and still snowing.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Off to bed for now. Up at 3:30 or so to salt and check everything.


----------



## KMBertog

R&R Yard Design;1249470 said:


> Off to bed for now. Up at 3:30 or so to salt and check everything.


same here. haven't been called yet on start time, but it's definitely salt run payup

i know a lot of these places have totally blown their snow budgets for the year, but hey when you have that blizzard roll on through.... and with all the loader work we did afterwards it's been one heck of a crazy few weeks!


----------



## Dissociative

salted my stuff...still kinda warm salt worked fast...radar just now showing snow building and close to us...gonna sleep till like 4.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

130 here, and just a dusting here on the southside


----------



## erkoehler

Light dusting here in Bloomingdale, but very slick!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well time to move on


----------



## erkoehler

Reports of 2" up by border, heading out to plow and salt!


----------



## REAPER

Well is only a dusting to 1/4" here in downtown McHenry with real light powder still coming down.

Will wait till 5 to salt so melts it up by openings but wont be plowing anything out of this.


----------



## Bird21

1/2" at my office in Barrington. Next!


----------



## DJP2829

1/8" in Glen Ellyn


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Nice easy money today. Quick salting down here in Carol Stream.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I wonder how much snow this lil lake effect band will drop near the lake?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well did anyone even get an inch yet


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1249541 said:


> Well did anyone even get an inch yet


Almost 3 in Zion on my lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1249543 said:


> Almost 3 in Zion on my lot.


Nice, hope to double that soon


----------



## Midwest Pond

1" in Mundelein


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1249550 said:


> 1" in Mundelein


You guys really missed out up there over the last couple of days..


----------



## Bartlett_2

Half inch at the most in Bartlett, & W. Chicago...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1/2 in in Tinley Park wth steady lite snow coming down and mild frezzze back accuring @ 23 degrees out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Done with everything. Man I'm beat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1249560 said:


> Done with everything. Man I'm beat


russ, rest up....here is the 4 in









and the 8 inch









im sure these will change somewhat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1249560 said:


> Done with everything. Man I'm beat


Wanna  NOW LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can we start this early.


----------



## erkoehler

Full plow and salt. Still snowing up here too!


----------



## KMBertog

just salt for our accounts today... 

fuel pump in my salt truck decided to quit on me on my way back to the shop :realmad:

had to get picked up... truck still sitting in a subdivision in arlington heights... mechanics going to fetch new fuel pump right now


----------



## the new boss 92

km, thats a pisser. do your guys fix it on the side of the road?


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1249555 said:


> You guys really missed out up there over the last couple of days..


it always sucks to set an alarm a few times and wake to see lawn

just saw John Dee's update.......looks promising, but I refuse to get excited about this next one......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

From what I've seen so far, I think he's a bit north and west. His map will adjust down in the coming days. Some if not all models I seen are showing this going thru mid section of IL. or farther south.

My main concern is a repeat of lack of cold air. It was nice to see the ground cover so easy will last night's teaser snow. Time will tell

im not fully buying this one at the moment.....still feeling the burn of this weekend.


----------



## KMBertog

the new boss 92;1249638 said:


> km, thats a pisser. do your guys fix it on the side of the road?


I think they were going to swap out the parts where I had ditched the truck, yes. They will limp it back to the yard here and pull it in their shop in the back and give it a look over.

They have been busy... Still repairing from the blizzzzzz


----------



## Midwest Pond

If you hear a noise and are not sure what it is...... its just Skilling trying to start the motor and hype the next "storm"


----------



## metallihockey88

Wtf diesel prices are getting out of control. Up almost $.40 in the last month. Sorry just filed up for 3.69 and almost drove into the ditch when I saw the sign


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1249709 said:


> If you hear a noise and are not sure what it is...... its just Skilling trying to start the motor and hype the next "storm"


Skilling had me all excited yesterday afternoon and then the 5:00 news came on last night and i wanted to kick my t.v. off the stand!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Midwest Pond;1249709 said:


> If you hear a noise and are not sure what it is...... its just Skilling trying to start the motor and hype the next "storm"


That's a good one. It seems like Tommy has been "unleashed" (maybe a bad choice of words) with his hype allowance this year. It really makes for good entertainment.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Schwartz on Channel 7 comes on with a stupid grin and says this next storm will give us 0 to 10 inches....

i'm not even kidding


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest Pond;1249757 said:


> Schwartz on Channel 7 comes on with a stupid grin and says this next storm will give us 0 to 10 inches....
> 
> i'm not even kidding


Well gotta give em credit for at least being honest. At least we know what to prepare for this time lol


----------



## the new boss 92

KMBertog;1249738 said:


> Skilling had me all excited yesterday afternoon and then the 5:00 news came on last night and i wanted to kick my t.v. off the stand!


:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1249709 said:


> If you hear a noise and are not sure what it is...... its just Skilling trying to start the motor and hype the next "storm"





KMBertog;1249738 said:


> Skilling had me all excited yesterday afternoon and then the 5:00 news came on last night and i wanted to kick my t.v. off the stand!





ChicagoPlower;1249739 said:


> That's a good one. It seems like Tommy has been "unleashed" (maybe a bad choice of words) with his hype allowance this year. It really makes for good entertainment.





Midwest Pond;1249757 said:


> Schwartz on Channel 7 comes on with a stupid grin and says this next storm will give us 0 to 10 inches....
> 
> i'm not even kidding


this is why try I not to watch anymore....


----------



## PremierPlow

just got back in. my accounts are mostly Harvard, IL and Lake Geneva, WI. Harvard is melting fast. Lake G had 1/4" ice with 2" snow on top. Makes the hilly drives a bit tricky. Was able to get about 2/3 of my route in. Looking forward to one more (?) before Feb billing goes out on Friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1249666 said:


> From what I've seen so far, I think he's a bit north and west. His map will adjust down in the coming days. Some if not all models I seen are showing this going thru mid section of IL. or farther south.
> 
> My main concern is a repeat of lack of cold air. It was nice to see the ground cover so easy will last night's teaser snow. Time will tell
> 
> im not fully buying this one at the moment.....still feeling the burn of this weekend.


bad news is all i will say if u live north. This is appearing to be diving more south with each model run.


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1249784 said:


> this is why try I not to watch anymore....


I have given up 100% on the news, I just text Tim and read your posts lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1249885 said:


> I have given up 100% on the news, I just text Tim and read your posts lol.


yea ive been trading text's with him also from time to time....knows his sh!t and i would listen to him 1st..

not tryin to knock on JD, but i think iowa is out of the game


----------



## the new boss 92

if its going to be a good snow then i will hear about it other than that i dont care all that much, give me my 2 inch 5 hour route and ill be good!


----------



## captshawn

1olddogtwo;1249884 said:


> bad news is all i will say if u live north. This is appearing to be diving more south with each model run.


That's great news...It's about time we get to sit back while you guy's work. Sorry EricThumbs Up....Full plow and salt run today.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well last night was 2-4 and we got the big inch.
So if we are supposed to get 4-8, I guess 1-2 isn't bad......


----------



## KMBertog

looks like this next one is moving more south from what i hear?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1249932 said:


> looks like this next one is moving more south from what i hear?


well lets say its " unclear" the lastest runs have shifted south, they are bound to shift again and it may be to the north, but no where near what JD is thinking.

right now its going thru southern IL in to the Ohio valley and that put central IL in it path


----------



## KMBertog

oh come on! if this is going to be another bust :realmad:


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm not trying to be pocket meteorologist, but it most cases these storms do have a tendancy to track more to the northwest with the impulse of Gulf moisture

olddog?


----------



## Bird21

Snow, ice, blizzard, lake effect anything but RAIN!!! Please just no rain!!!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'd love to push anything at this point. February was good, but really only because of the blizzard...


----------



## KMBertog

Bird21;1250024 said:


> Snow, ice, blizzard, lake effect anything but RAIN!!! Please just no rain!!!


As much as I hate ice, at least ice means work! payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1250053 said:


> As much as I hate ice, at least ice means work! payup
> 
> Yes I have to Agree KM TOOK ME 5 HOURS TO DO A CHILI'S HANGIN OUT THE WINDOW WITH A SALT SHAKER AND A CASE OF MORTON !!!!!!! WTF !!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1250113 said:


> KMBertog;1250053 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I hate ice, at least ice means work! payup
> 
> Yes I have to Agree KM TOOK ME 5 HOURS TO DO A CHILI'S HANGIN OUT THE WINDOW WITH A SALT SHAKER AND A CASE OF MORTON !!!!!!! WTF !!!!!!!!!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! Did you "pre treat" with some "refreshments" from the bar :laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1250121 said:


> DIRISHMAN;1250113 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!! Did you "pre treat" with some "refreshments" from the bar :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah forgot to mention 2 dozen bufflo wings and a extra bottle of HOT SAUCE and SIX SHOOTERS:laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I'm done with this one unless something changes tomorrow, this might as well go into the gulf as my concern.

Midwest, you may also thinking of the term : over running ,one example is when we get gulf mosture from a system is moving to the east and we get snow.

Anyone see what the local yahoos have to say tonight, or do I want want know. Im headed home, it been a long day


----------



## Midwest Pond

Taft ignored everything at gave current temps

Channel 5 is saying 'look out" for Sunday/Monday


and me...... I'm going to schedule my first retaining wall job if this week of snow falls through


----------



## swtiih

metallihockey88;1249734 said:


> Wtf diesel prices are getting out of control. Up almost $.40 in the last month. Sorry just filed up for 3.69 and almost drove into the ditch when I saw the sign


Time to install a 110 gallon transfer tank. Prices could sky rocket this summer. Even if they don't this summer the world is so volatile that any little hiccup and oil goes up.


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1250196 said:


> Taft ignored everything at gave current temps
> 
> Channel 5 is saying 'look out" for Sunday/Monday
> 
> and me...... I'm going to schedule my first retaining wall job if this week of snow falls through


i'll believe it when i see it.

allen, sent a reply to the PM you sent me. just FYI.

good luck with the retaining wall!


----------



## snowman79

Yea most guys said that end of the week storm looks to be moving south...maybe some flurries. 

Also I agree, prices of of fuel are going to go through the roof with the whole middle east, northern Africa getting pretty volatile and crazy. Could be quite an issue in that region...lot of stupid rulers, and bad people in that region, then you have those fighting for democracy and freedom. But since that is way off weather talk, I bet its realy friggin hot in that region lol.


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1250149 said:


> KMBertog;1250121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah forgot to mention 2 dozen bufflo wings and a extra bottle of HOT SAUCE and SIX SHOOTERS:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha ha! i bet that tabasco sauce really gets the lots to water if you apply enough!!! :laughing:
Click to expand...


----------



## Bartlett_2

I didn't catch the evening weather, but at 5:30 Skilling was talking about the system moving in Thursday, with accumulating snow potential, and a possible overrun into the weekend... I guess we'll see. I'll be pretty disappointed if it doesn't hit, but what can you do...


----------



## Bird21

Next 3 chances Thursday night , Saturday, and Monday.

Tommy was vague and really just said " Interesting, System to watch, Have to watch that, Dangerous Path for us, and some more weather troubles" 

I will leave my plow on for the time being.

Off topic but does anyone here granite counter tops?? I need to finish a project I started last winter, it's a bathroom all vanitys are in and ready I just need the granite. I did all the tile and stone work last January then my son was born and project stalled, imagine that. Thanks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yesterday at this time Olddog was blowing up my phone with maps and early projections of tomorrow nights snowfall. No texts today? Might that mean bad news?:realmad:


----------



## KMBertog

i'm getting sick of not having any snow to plow... it's like the blizzard came and went and now nothing


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1250635 said:


> Yesterday at this time Olddog was blowing up my phone with maps and early projections of tomorrow nights snowfall. No texts today? Might that mean bad news?:realmad:


he has moved on to cartooning stick people porn....lol


----------



## the new boss 92

im fine with snow, if so cool, if not thats cool to. that blizzard was killer and it was like 5 storms in one. lets hope for more but i dont see that happening because these storms are missing us or we are just getting hyped up!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1250662 said:


> he has moved on to cartooning stick people porn....lol


You got that? That was him and I. And yes, I was the giver!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1250690 said:


> You got that? That was him and I. And yes, I was the giver!


:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

******! Not even anything for monday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I just saw that. Talk about depressing. Looks and sounds like were going to be lucky just to get a salt run out of it.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1250738 said:


> ^ I just saw that. Talk about depressing. Looks and sounds like were going to be lucky just to get a salt run out of it.


His long range looks just as depressing! FML! I quit plows coming off, bring on the warm weather! :realmad: My boats calling my name, would much rather be out on it spending money than watching the money we should be making go 100 miles north, and then 100 miles south!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1250718 said:


> ******! Not even anything for monday!


please dont post such crap.......lol j/k

long story is time is very tight today for weather ... my crew's just came back of dallas..making plans for KY and TN.....looking upwards on 5 inches of rain

sunday is still very much in the game still....like i said just yesterday morning, JD was way off the mark and it think he off again today. Maybe to much time in the backwoods.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1250662 said:


> he has moved on to cartooning stick people porn....lol





Pushin 2 Please;1250690 said:


> You got that? That was him and I. And yes, I was the giver!


LOL I didnt have a marker to draw myself......so pushin got a pencil....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

True.......... Its cold out!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I guess time will tell for all.
Would be nice to put the blade down again soon.


----------



## KMBertog

it stinks when we don't have any weather to talk about.... how am i supposed to waste time at work!?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1250839 said:


> it stinks when we don't have any weather to talk about.... how am i supposed to waste time at work!?


Start counting the mulch chips OR the days TIL NEXT SEASONS FIRST PLOWABLE SNOW !!!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hold the press

there has been a "slight" northwest shifted....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1250866 said:


> hold the press
> 
> there has been a "slight" northwest shifted....



OK ya got my attention now what


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1250869 said:


> OK ya got my attention now what


x2........... Lets go Pat. Or Tim. Were dying here!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Pat all ready to hop aboard the snow boat EXPRESS come on RON get ready:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1250887 said:


> OK Pat all ready to hop aboard the snow boat EXPRESS come on RON get ready:laughing:


OK let me refraze that A SNOW BOAT TO TEXAS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1250839 said:


> it stinks when we don't have any weather to talk about.... how am i supposed to waste time at work!?


http://www.freeonlinegames.com/game/snow-plow.html

http://www.agame.com/game/snow-plow.html

http://gamescene.com/City_Snowplow.html

easy, it was a shift, we will also have dry air too i think.....


----------



## brianbrich1

I think all these storms keep missin us cause my kidney stone still hasnt come out I do here Tom S saying something about tommorow night?? Any thing to it olddog?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think Tom and Olddog are both saying 2-4 inches. But it could still come a little farther north to produce more!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1250919 said:


> I think all these storms keep missin us cause my kidney stone still hasnt come out I do here Tom S saying something about tommorow night?? Any thing to it olddog?


myself and the plowsite guys are outside waiting for you, please open the door...


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1250937 said:


> myself and the plowsite guys are outside waiting for you
> Maybe the running and onslaught to happen will get it out:laughing: Maybe some beers, pain killer and a straw will get it out... Back to the weather I will start a snow dance for tommorow :redbounce:redbounce


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I'm in on that. Whatever it takes to bring some snow our way!:bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce


----------



## Midwest Pond

According to Skilling.... South side to O'Hare is getting 3"...... nothing at Wisc. border


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For when, what day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1251019 said:


> For when, what day.


St. patty's day silly

Here are is the moisture reports by airport codes

QPF:

DVN: 0.26"
PIA: 0.52"
ORD: 0.17"......O'Hare
MDW: 0.25"....Midday
LAF: 0.92"
IND: 1.45"....Indy...nice
CMH: 1.81"
GRR: 0.13"
DTW: 0.51"
TOL: 0.80"
BUF: 0.86"
YYZ: 0.37


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1251019 said:


> For when, what day.


Tomorrow late night, ending a little before noon on Friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1251036 said:


> Tomorrow late night, ending a little before noon on Friday.


cant tell u no secrets


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anything less then 8 inches on friday and I will lose money.....my tuff luck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1251038 said:


> cant tell u no secrets


Come on. Its was Russ! I had to tell him!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

he's anti-snow tho. LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't like hearing that!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea now I am. The body done and I want to get on the water.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NWS should be putting out warmings soon, let's see who gets them.....or how far north they come, my guess is KANKAKEE or maybe WILL


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1251068 said:


> NWS should be putting out warmings soon, let's see who gets them.....or how far north they come, my guess is KANKAKEE or maybe WILL


Winter Storm Watch just posted for our area.....NW Indiana
Saying more than 6 inches possible...hmmm...wait and see I guess!!


----------



## swtiih

DIRISHMAN;1250859 said:


> Start counting the mulch chips OR the days TIL NEXT SEASONS FIRST PLOWABLE SNOW !!!:laughing:


Only 303 days before winter starts again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1251049 said:


> he's anti-snow tho. LOL


OK love harry craft on ch7 is callin for 2-3 for tommorrow night heavier for south and freezing rain tonight and another snow producer for SAT AND SUN INTO MON


SNOW DANCE HURRY UP:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## crazyskier537

A WINTER STORM DEVELOPING ACROSS THE SOUTHERN PLAINS HAS THE
POTENTIAL TO BRING SIGNIFICANT SNOW AND MIXED PRECIPITATION TO
PORTIONS OF ILLINOIS AND INDIANA THURSDAY NIGHT AND
FRIDAY...PRIMARILY TOWARD CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN PORTIONS OF THESE
STATES.

ANOTHER WINTER STORM MAY TRACK NEAR OR OVER THE AREA SUNDAY NIGHT
INTO MONDAY...BUT AT THIS TIME THERE IS MUCH UNCERTAINTY REGARDING THE
DETAILS OF THIS SYSTEM.

Hopefully not a bust. They were saying up to 6" for yesterday and we got like .5"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My guess is 2-5 inches. More for us south side guys and less for you fella's up north. My thoughts now. Tomorrow when the storm comes northwest a bit more the totals will increase. I hope! I'm not an educated man, but come on, if Jerry Taft can do it?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1251133 said:


> My guess is 2-5 inches. More for us south side guys and less for you fella's up north. My thoughts now. Tomorrow when the storm comes northwest a bit more the totals will increase. I hope! I'm not an educated man, but come on, if Jerry Taft can do it?[/Q
> 
> 
> THEN SUPER STICK MAN CAN DO IT ALSOThumbs Up


----------



## KMBertog

you south side guys will have fun tomorrow night/friday.... looks like maybe just salt run for us in north burbs.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1251146 said:


> you south side guys will have fun tomorrow night/friday.... looks like maybe just salt run for us in north burbs.


Come on down KM I"LL show you how the hot sauce works against the Beet juice:laughing:


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251157 said:


> Come on down KM I"LL show you how the hot sauce works against the Beet juice:laughing:


ha ha ha ha!!!! :laughing:

hey thanks for the voicemail just looked at my phone. i have been looking for one, and even sat down with my old man to talk about borrowing money to get it and just pay it off as i go. that's what i've been doing with the Meyer. Still owe a little over $1,000 towards the front plow, guess time to think about it for the back plow


----------



## crazyskier537

Hey dirishman, what kind of rig is that in your avatar? Go on Youtube, and type in shamrock snow removal, and they have the exact same truck. Did you buy one from them or something? That thing looks sick...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1251160 said:


> ha ha ha ha!!!! :laughing:
> 
> hey thanks for the voicemail just looked at my phone. i have been looking for one, and even sat down with my old man to talk about borrowing money to get it and just pay it off as i go. that's what i've been doing with the Meyer. Still owe a little over $1,000 towards the front plow, guess time to think about it for the back plow


Glad I could be of some help for ya. If there is ever any time I could help you inany way please don't hesitate to call me Thumbs Up


----------



## Bartlett_2

I pulled my plow, salter, and all my gear off. Washed and cleaned up my rig. Decided this a couple hours ago when the storm was supposed to miss us. Hopefully I jinxed it to hit the west burbs. What's the consensus for that area?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

crazyskier537;1251168 said:


> Hey dirishman, what kind of rig is that in your avatar? Go on Youtube, and type in shamrock snow removal, and they have the exact same truck. Did you buy one from them or something? That thing looks sick...


No I don't own one but wish I did and yes they are awsome machines they are called snow tuggs all low end torque for power pushin,liked the name and kinda borrowed the pic


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK skilling just said freezing prcip for tonight.Tommorow night into friday [6 + and maybe more more snow on sat and Sunday into Monday rain changing into snow this is for south side and INDIANA futher up north 2-3 for tommorow  HEY PAT WHATYA THINK LOOKS LIKE YOU PICKED A WINNER


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Can we get a salt run in tonight or what


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1251202 said:


> Can we get a salt run in tonight or what


YEP ALEAST FOR WHAT SKILLING JUST SAID AND OLDDOGG SAID EARLIERThumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

When is the snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1251202 said:


> Can we get a salt run in tonight or what


No salt run tonight. Up north has the best bet. To warm here, gonna be all rain, what little we get.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1251243 said:


> When is the snow?


Starting tomorrow evening. Maybe between 5 and 7ish? Southern Cook and Will counties looks to be 3 to maybe 5 inches. You will also get in the action, with maybe 1-3 inches, plus you may get to salt tonight!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My phone frozen while updating, Before I left work a few hours ago there appears to be shifting nw, I'm on my way home. In about an hour ill give my thoughts on tomoorow. I hope tommys right. That might be the shift I was seeing

Sully I don't know about the slat run, I haven't been paying much to tonight, it seem warm on the south side, matbe up north. 

Last night this was wayyyyy south....something may be popping off Saturday too.

I'm using my blackberry the driod is on life support......so I can't see much weather


----------



## dlcs

Storm is pulling further north, we went from a 1" to now they are saying 3-5 across most of Illinois. Another one coming in Friday night into early Saturday too. :redbounce


Right now we have a thunderstorm here with some pretty good streaks of lightening and heavy sneet. Salt run tonight, yeh I think so if it gets cold enough. 28 degrees here for the low.


----------



## jblatti13

this is from NOAA for joliet area....

Thursday Night: Snow. Low around 28. Northeast wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible.


----------



## KMBertog

Skilling's forecast at 5:00 is giving me a little hope :redbounce:bluebounc SNOWDANCE!


----------



## crazyskier537

It's raining or somethin out there. Heck idk what is going on outside, but I refuse to go push my salter when it's pouring and 33. Maybe a salty in the morning.

Dirishman, where do you buy those? Are they just modded trucks or something? They have the grill of an old willy's jeep, but I could be mistaken.

I'm guessing these aren't street legal either?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AS long as we get somthing to do besides just HYPE


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251372 said:


> AS long as we get somthing to do besides just HYPE


SNOWING LIKE MAD IN PALATINE I JUST LOOKED OUT THE WINDOW!!! BIG FATTY FLAKES!!! payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

crazyskier537;1251366 said:


> It's raining or somethin out there. Heck idk what is going on outside, but I refuse to go push my salter when it's pouring and 33. Maybe a salty in the morning.
> 
> Dirishman, where do you buy those? Are they just modded trucks or something? They have the grill of an old willy's jeep, but I could be mistaken.
> 
> I'm guessing these aren't street legal either?


THE place where there are out of sells them the are referd to as TUGGS. Look on there site shamrock snow removal and there was a post of some for sale


----------



## metallihockey88

KMBertog;1251378 said:


> SNOWING LIKE MAD IN PALATINE I JUST LOOKED OUT THE WINDOW!!! BIG FATTY FLAKES!!! payup


Holy hell. Looked out the window after you posted that and its a blizzard out there. Ground covered in last 10-15min


----------



## erkoehler

Wow, thunderstorm here in Bloomingdale!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Raining heavy as he!! down here. Looks like you boys on the north side will be making a little cash tonight! LUCKY!payuppayup


----------



## crazyskier537

Lol... I'm on my computer and I hear sccrrraaappee pause ssscccrraaappee. I'm like wtf is going on. I look outside and there's almost an inch on the ground and see my neighbor shoveling. Maybe i'm in like a snow pocket or something? Beats me as long as theres snow on the ground.payup


----------



## KMBertog

I guess this rain we were expecting tonight brought colder temps hence the snow..... At least that's what Skilling says on Facebook. It will be outta here by 9 or 9:30... Probably not a push, but salt run for sure!


----------



## erkoehler

Heavy snow in Bloomingdale!


----------



## zman9119

Sleet has covered the ground here in Naperville. Guess we will get to salt tonight.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All calm here in down town Tinley . nothing goin on here 31 degees and dry


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251440 said:


> All calm here in down town Tinley . nothing goin on here 31 degees and dry


yea but you guys will get the main action tomorrow night/friday while we are left with little


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1251421 said:


> Raining heavy as he!! down here. Looks like you boys on the north side will be making a little cash tonight! LUCKY!payuppayup


It wasn't rain. I guess I should have also looked outside. Ground has a nice layer of sleet on it. You boys up north have some heavy snow according to the radar.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1251445 said:


> yea but you guys will get the main action tomorrow night/friday while we are left with little


So come on down for a ride and make some dough down here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rain in lansing. Damn not there is not more salt on the lots. Have to salt again.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1251447 said:


> It wasn't rain. I guess I should have also looked outside. Ground has a nice layer of sleet on it. You boys up north have some heavy snow according to the radar.


Yes we do!


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1251451 said:


> So come on down for a ride and make some dough down here


The only way you'll get me to head that far south is for the "entertainment" that some have been suggesting we have at someone's shop :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow that was nice....









anyways i'm just getting home, let do some research


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NOAA says you boys up north will get an inch or 2 before 9PM.


----------



## erkoehler

Bird says almost an inch in Wauconda already!


----------



## ultimate plow

Have about a half inch on the ground in algonquin. Goin out at 330am to salt


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1251492 said:


> Have about a half inch on the ground in algonquin. Goin out at 330am to salt


Did you have a truck @ wauconda car care?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Eric.... your a go ahead in Mundelein..... its a mess


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1251510 said:


> Eric.... your a go ahead in Mundelein..... its a mess


For a salt? Or push?


----------



## Midwest Pond

salt not enough for a push..... a very wet inch that will freeze


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1251296 said:


> My phone frozen while updating, Before I left work a few hours ago there appears to be shifting nw, I'm on my way home. In about an hour ill give my thoughts on tomoorow. I hope tommys right. That might be the shift I was seeing
> 
> Sully I don't know about the slat run, I haven't been paying much to tonight, it seem warm on the south side, matbe up north.
> 
> Last night this was wayyyyy south....something may be popping off Saturday too.
> 
> I'm using my blackberry the driod is on life support......so I can't see much weather


thunder sleet was nice.....

any ways here are my thoughts

i88 3in and less to the north.... big surprise

I 88 to a few miles south of i80 4 to 8 in

poss mini blizzard at times with the wind

now i have a feeling that this may shift a bit back to the south..it almost looks to good to be true


----------



## dlcs

Still raining, sleeting here 2 hrs west of you guys and its heading east. Salt run for sure by morning.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Any word in Evanston or Waukegan?


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1251534 said:


> Any word in Evanston or Waukegan?


1/2in in skokie


----------



## KMBertog

we are salting 4 a.m. has let up bigtime.


----------



## crazyskier537

It's very bad out there. I shoveled some of my resi's and literally couldn't push my shovel because there was pure ice underneath the snow (I kept slipping). Saw some lady fall on a walk next to mine. Beat herslelf up pretty good. This is going to cost my accounts big time. Took alot of time to move the snow, and then used a crudload of salt to get the ice off.

It stopped near skokie/ morton grove/ niles. Got around .7 inches? Just eyeballing it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Us southsiders going to have to do anything tonight, my Damn wiper linkage broke on my about 8 pm. Now nobody has them but dealer so far. Oh yea.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is that 7 inches or less then an inch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1251580 said:


> Is that 7 inches or less then an inch.


done for tonight with snow on the south...rain is likely


----------



## bwalsh1186

how much snow fell in wheeling? enough to push?


----------



## erkoehler

bwalsh1186;1251598 said:


> how much snow fell in wheeling? enough to push?


Arlington heights got the most at 1.5". Looking like salt only for me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Us southsiders going to have to do anything tonight, my Damn wiper linkage broke on my about 8 pm. Now nobody has them but dealer so far. Oh yea.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1251578 said:


> Us southsiders going to have to do anything tonight, my Damn wiper linkage broke on my about 8 pm. Now nobody has them but dealer so far. Oh yea.


Sleep in Russ. No worries down here. We'll be out in about 24 hours!


----------



## crazyskier537

R&R Yard Design;1251580 said:


> Is that 7 inches or less then an inch.


.7 Hence the point. I wish we got seven inches... Maybe tommarow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

good night guys, family guy is on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1251626 said:


> good night guys, family guy is on


x2.......... Bedtime. Dreaming of snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok Ron are we ok with no salt then cause I can't see crap now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1251650 said:


> Ok Ron are we ok with no salt then cause I can't see crap now.


There nothing here and everything melted


----------



## R&R Yard Design

great thanks guys. But this sucks i have to go to a dealer and pray that someone has this part. so far it is dealer only from the looks of it. if any of you guys go out and salt call me please .thanks. just not been a good day for me at all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's broke


----------



## Midwest Pond

buckle up tomorrow night boys..... latest runs are very moist..... the coverage area increased......I was reading a couple of different reads off Skilling's page, and some guys are talking 4-8 in the north and 8-12 south.......

this is going to be a heavy ass snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what....I almost want to got back on the cpu now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will never sleep now...hell I'm watching the making of caddyshack of all things


----------



## Midwest Pond

I was going to text you after I saw that to confirm it.... but early morning numbers will show

With as much moisture this thing is carrying, I just want it to shift too far north, I like my transmission.


I just feel bad for the poor bastards in Tenn. that are about to get between 3 and 4 inches of rain.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I haven't really looked in 3hrs

Been making plans to head down there if this hit there, some report early were for 5 inches of rain. I spent 3 months down there last year


----------



## Midwest Pond

How do you not flood when you're getting 5 inches of rain..... your subpump can't fight it off


----------



## Bird21

Got full push and salt out at a zero tolerance group of offices. I didn't know
Arctic made squeegees. Really I am getting paid to drive a big ass Volvo squeegee!! Awesome warmup for tomorrow!


----------



## mikeitu7

R&R I was called to salt some properties out your way, you need something salted? Your condos on oak park had slush on the edge of the sidewalks not much.


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know how it is out by 88 and 59 in Naperville


----------



## NW Snow Removal

it's pretty crunchy in all corners of the city. the ice has formed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like it veered south bit.


----------



## snowguys

1olddogtwo;1251777 said:


> Looks like it veered south bit.


Tonights storm? Is that a good thing or bad


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bad for the northside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still looks good this morning, just slight lower snow totals....still have the possible whiteout and heavy bands.


----------



## brianbrich1

keep dancing i think the snow dance worked:redbounce:redbounce Russ what is broke?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING

R&R Yard Design;1251671 said:


> great thanks guys. But this sucks i have to go to a dealer and pray that someone has this part. so far it is dealer only from the looks of it. if any of you guys go out and salt call me please .thanks. just not been a good day for me at all


 is this the windsheid wiper linkage? if it is good luck! my crapped out on one of my F150s and everyone was sold out i had to buy it from a ford dealer in northern wisconsion


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I broke mine last year and my ford dealer pulled one off a truck he had on the lot, told to him try me if he couldn't find one


----------



## snowguys

R&R Yard Design;1251671 said:


> great thanks guys. But this sucks i have to go to a dealer and pray that someone has this part. so far it is dealer only from the looks of it. if any of you guys go out and salt call me please .thanks. just not been a good day for me at all


 Hey Russ I'm from the north side of Chicago If you find the part over here let Me know I
Can go pick it up for you if need be what year truck is it?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1251783 said:


> Bad for the northside.


Dropping the plow is dropping the plow!


----------



## snowguys

Hey old dog do you know Brian west from artic


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1251800 said:


> Hey old dog do you know Brian west from artic


name and faces, I'm bad with. We may have met at time or two. Why ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1251777 said:


> Looks like it veered south bit.


Can't say I'm pi$$ed about that. I would rater 2-4 of this wet heavy snow, than 4-8 of it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

odd....

my last intell shows heavy snow just along 147th in one area. how odd is that ron?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1251825 said:


> odd....
> 
> my last intell shows heavy snow just along 147th in one area. how odd is that ron?


That is odd. What's really odd, is that about 12-15 of my accounts are there. Strange?


----------



## KMBertog

salt run in the books. 

if we push tomorrow going to be heavy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK BOYS FYI

CH9 With Conrad just said signifacant snow fall for south is not out of the question. He said it like this 6-8 even 10 inches not out of the question !!! and 3-5 northThumbs Up

Hey EK are you up north Snowmobiling again and thats why we are gettin snow JW LOL:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1251838 said:


> salt run in the books.
> 
> if we push tomorrow going to be heavy


if...........


----------



## SnowMatt13

Better looking forecast than yesterday at this time.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Push Just wondering these guys that are predicting snow in certian areas ??? Hope they don,t ORDER CONCRETE AS WELL for JOBS !!!!!! AAAAHHHHH


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Let them order it. I can't wait to get back in my mixer. Hopefully in less than a month!payup


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1251840 said:


> if...........


This one looks really good for you guys old dog... Just still unsure of how much we are going to get north. Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This is really fast mover. It will be gone before 9am tomorrow morning. Nice!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1251857 said:


> This is really fast mover. It will be gone before 9am tomorrow morning. Nice!


I like those!


----------



## the new boss 92

wham bam thank you maam. i like these storms, in and out and let the money pile up!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1251839 said:


> OK BOYS FYI
> 
> CH9 With Conrad just said signifacant snow fall for south is not out of the question. He said it like this 6-8 even 10 inches not out of the question !!! and 3-5 northThumbs Up
> 
> Hey EK are you up north Snowmobiling again and thats why we are gettin snow JW LOL:bluebounc


we are done if he said that ....lol

Keith, I'm sure you guys with do well with this one. Even tho we are forcasted with more based on QPFand temp, yours will be a lighter snow, fluffier with better ratio's due to a colder aloft. The relativity narrow band of heavy snow with a slight shift of 20 -30 miles will be the money maker.
This isn't the 1st time that the southside got ......over...i would feel better with a slight northwest move overall

Also monday is looking better for you guys... Well its time to earn my pay check today, talk with you all later.

look here : http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=LOT


----------



## Midwest Pond

these are the storms that always makes me think of the Ford Rangers with the snow plows on them........ I can smell their transmission burning up from here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok found the part at freeway Ford.215 with a 35 core charge so its not that bad. It's the whole wiper bracket that is under the cowl


----------



## brianbrich1

Hey Russ do you just wanna wait till the storm is over for Dyer? If you need help with getting something ready today give me a ring..Just topping off trucks with fluid


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I read the past 3 pages and still wondering is chicago getting a plowable event? Al gore from weather channel says we are in a spring pattern now. Side note ford makes recalls for 2005-2006 f150


----------



## brianbrich1

I would say so...Yahoo has it on the front page as one of their little stories saying its going to be up to 9" of WET snow


----------



## the new boss 92

brianbrich1;1251952 said:


> I would say so...Yahoo has it on the front page as one of their little stories saying its going to be up to 9" of WET snow


:realmadayup


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1251898 said:


> these are the storms that always makes me think of the Ford Rangers with the snow plows on them........ I can smell their transmission burning up from here


HAHA now thats funny sh*t.....even though i like rangers...i was smokin my trans durring the blizzard a little oops


----------



## the new boss 92

little off topic, do you guys know were i can scoop up a clean obs 7.3 diesiel with a turbo. prefferbly a f350 single cab 8 foot bed.


----------



## ERWbuilders

the new boss 92;1252004 said:


> little off topic, do you guys know were i can scoop up a clean obs 7.3 diesiel with a turbo. prefferbly a f350 single cab 8 foot bed.


Actually there are a few sitting around up here...ill take pics for ya next time i drive by them and send ya some info like price and a number


----------



## KMBertog

ERWbuilders;1251984 said:


> HAHA now thats funny sh*t.....even though i like rangers...i was smokin my trans durring the blizzard a little oops


i was so hard on my jeep during the blizzard, i kinda feel bad


----------



## 1olddogtwo

everybody ready ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ready willing and not sure about the able part as of yetThumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm so ready that I'm going to sit outside the first customer on my route and wait for the trigger


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its almost at the Mississippi River. Getting closer!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1252097 said:


> I'm so ready that I'm going to sit outside the first customer on my route and wait for the trigger


Now thats Funny stuff. Funny thing is I could just Picture this:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

keep going south until you hit the gulf and report back the temp so i can make a accurate forecast....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Temps are in the upper 30's right now. Come on cold air!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok got the part now to put it on.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You still have time.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Midwest Pond;1252097 said:


> I'm so ready that I'm going to sit outside the first customer on my route and wait for the trigger


haha sad part is ive actually done that before...i did pick up an account in evanston if anyone needs help around that area


----------



## snocrete

good luck gentleman, looks like your getting the better part of it........central il looks to be like its right on the edge?


----------



## erkoehler

the new boss 92;1252004 said:


> little off topic, do you guys know were i can scoop up a clean obs 7.3 diesiel with a turbo. prefferbly a f350 single cab 8 foot bed.


There is a white extended cab for sale in Wauconda, IL. Has a plow on it. I believe it is sitting in front of Mike's Towing for sale. Looks pretty clean.


----------



## KMBertog

headed home time for some rest... too bad i have a dinner event in glenview i have to go to tonight. not really looking forward to it :realmad:


----------



## Bird21

I will take the over on this one!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

ready and waiting. put the plow back on, a load of salt,full tank @3.65 pg
the blizzard did to me 
new trans,rebuilt front axle,new radiator,new hoses,


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

...winter weather advisory remains in effect from 6 pm this evening to 9 am cst friday... 

A winter weather advisory remains in effect from 6 pm this evening to 9 am cst friday. 

* timing...snow is expected to begin this evening. 

* accumulations...amounts of 3 to 5 inches likely...with locally higher amounts possible. Accumulation rates may exceed one inch per hour late this evening. 

* hazards...snow. North to northeast winds gusting to around 25 mph may produce areas of blowing and drifting snow. Visibility may drop below one-half mile at times. 

* impacts...snow covered roads. Rapid snow accumulation may result in very treacherous road conditions and make snow removal difficult at times. 

Precautionary/preparedness actions... 

A winter weather advisory for snow means that periods of snow will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while driving.


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1252139 said:


> haha sad part is ive actually done that before...i did pick up an account in evanston if anyone needs help around that area


might have somethin for ya. Gimme a call 847-204-6196 Erik


----------



## the new boss 92

ERWbuilders;1252007 said:


> Actually there are a few sitting around up here...ill take pics for ya next time i drive by them and send ya some info like price and a number


thanks man,i wish m&m still had that gray one,im sitting on the some cash now and need to spend it before i use it foolishly.


erkoehler;1252159 said:


> There is a white extended cab for sale in Wauconda, IL. Has a plow on it. I believe it is sitting in front of Mike's Towing for sale. Looks pretty clean.


hmmm short or long bed? i might be upthat way this weekend and might have to go investigate. thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## dlcs

Waht time is the bulk of the snow suppose to be over?


----------



## Landscape Maint

Radar is looking like storm is moving more north of south west chicago. Might not snow tonight, .... what do ya think?


----------



## the new boss 92

ahhhh mother [email protected]#$%^&*&^%$#@ clutch in my truck just fing shat out!!!! jesus son of [email protected]#$$%^&$#!:realmad::realmad::yow!:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1252219 said:


> Waht time is the bulk of the snow suppose to be over?


done around 6am



Landscape Maint;1252230 said:


> Radar is looking like storm is moving more north of south west chicago. Might not snow tonight, .... what do ya think?


where is, what the forcasted is, and it's on track......http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/images/wwd/radnat/natrad.html


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

They are the most unlikely couple but they just refuse to be seperated from each other. This is the story of a monkey and a pigeon who have become inseperable mates.


----------



## tls22

lmao


----------



## REAPER

the new boss 92;1252209 said:


> thanks man,i wish m&m still had that gray one,im sitting on the some cash now and need to spend it before i use it foolishly.
> 
> hmmm short or long bed? i might be upthat way this weekend and might have to go investigate. thanks for the heads up man.


http://www.route31hotrods.com/Trucks.html

Anyone drive RT31 through Algonquin into or out of C-Ville last night?

Either the state/town/county forgot to plow/salt or they just did not care and figured it would melt off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1252244 said:


> lmao


we are waiting for you....


----------



## ultimate plow

REAPER;1252245 said:


> http://www.route31hotrods.com/Trucks.html
> 
> Anyone drive RT31 through Algonquin into or out of C-Ville last night?
> 
> Either the state/town/county forgot to plow/salt or they just did not care and figured it would melt off.


I took randall. sometimes I take that way. That should be state. Every other road was just wet when I headed out at 3.


----------



## brianbrich1

I admit I have no clue when it comes to weather maps(other than the ones in color on tv ):laughing: Olddog in short so you dont have to type forever what do the numbers around the Low stand for and what is good or bad?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Brian the mail came back to me today I want to meet up later and hand it to you.


----------



## brianbrich1

ok...just let me know when your not busy...Did you get your truck fixed yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1252272 said:


> I admit I have no clue when it comes to weather maps(other than the ones in color on tv ):laughing: Olddog in short so you dont have to type forever what do the numbers around the Low stand for and what is good or bad?


will this help..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea she works now. I even got the wiper delay back. Lol


----------



## jblatti13

this will be the only storm this year my schedules all Fed up.... paramedic school tonite til 10, then again tomorrow morning at 8am. sleep and plowing dont seem like both are going to happen. eh i can sleep when im dead right.


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;1252238 said:


> ahhhh mother [email protected]#$%^&*&^%$#@ clutch in my truck just fing shat out!!!! jesus son of [email protected]#$$%^&$#!:realmad::realmad::yow!:


oh man that sucks! Don't they pick the best time to take a crap. Wacha gonna do? I feel for ya, was there just before the big blizzard with my truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

QUOTE=1olddogtwo;1251696]I haven't really looked in 3hrs

Been making plans to head down there if this hit there, some report early were for 5 inches of rain. I spent 3 months down there last year[/QUOTE]



Midwest Pond;1251700 said:


> How do you not flood when you're getting 5 inches of rain..... your subpump can't fight it off


here is a job I did last year in Tenn....

View attachment untitled.bmp
[

and yes this float up there....


----------



## brianbrich1

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/images/wwd/radnat/natrad.html

In this link you posted there are numbers like 1016,1004,and some are in blue others in yellow. Are they markings for the iso bars or ?...just wondering or do those help to predict which way a low is going to move? Just curious as to how to read some of the maps and how you are able to tell how they move


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1252294 said:


> http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/images/wwd/radnat/natrad.html
> 
> In this link you posted there are numbers like 1016,1004,and some are in blue others in yellow. Are they markings for the iso bars or ?...just wondering or do those help to predict which way a low is going to move? Just curious as to how to read some of the maps and how you are able to tell how they move


 I'm not sure I fully understand enough to give a understandable answer, if that make sense. basally lines of pressure


----------



## brianbrich1

Fair enough...


----------



## Midwest Pond

interesting thing on that map is that some warnings were issued on the north side of the storm in Iowa.... don't mind me, I'm trying to find anything positive that shows that this thing may give me something decent to plow tonight....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1251883 said:


> we are done if he said that ....lol
> 
> Keith, I'm sure you guys with do well with this one. Even tho we are forcasted with more based on QPFand temp, yours will be a lighter snow, fluffier with better ratio's due to a colder aloft. The relativity narrow band of heavy snow with a slight shift of 20 -30 miles will be the money maker.
> This isn't the 1st time that the southside got ......over...i would feel better with a slight northwest move overall
> 
> Also monday is looking better for you guys... Well its time to earn my pay check today, talk with you all later.
> 
> look here : http://wxcaster.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays2.php3?STATIONID=LOT


this help out ?


----------



## tls22

Im worried about the dry air with this system.....i hope it does not eat away on ur snow accumlations......


----------



## Bartlett_2

Anxiously awaiting the snow, reports are all over the place. Going to put the plow & salter back on shortly...


----------



## Rico T.

I want to wake up tomorrow and see this again:










I don't want to see any more grass until May! :realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1250895 said:


> easy, it was a shift, we will also have dry air too i think.....





tls22;1252356 said:



> Im worried about the dry air with this system.....i hope it does not eat away on ur snow accumlations......


ah, another voice of reason......

so I was thinking 12 to15 at first and then put an order for 6 in for everyone

Tim all kidding aside, what's your thinking? and for those who texted me, yes a slight southern shift.


----------



## tls22

1olddogtwo;1252375 said:


> ah, another voice of reason......
> 
> so I was thinking 12 to15 at first and then put an order for 6 in for everyone
> 
> Tim all kidding aside, what's your thinking? and for those who texted me, yes a slight southern shift.


Im real worried about that 3-5 to verfiy.......i think the main part of th system goes south of you...and u wait for the upper level energy near KC....dry air is eating this up..........right now i think 1-2...im sorry......ur area has the best chance at 3-4


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HEY Olddog in all seriousness you and TLS are talkin about dry air is this the air coming out of the north before it meets up with the gulf moisture and mixs from the south. So the cold dry gets here before the gulf moisture does hense creating a void in the amout of snow we get rather than the gulf air getting here first to saturate the cool dry air creating for a greater snow fall.

Or do Ihave this just all wrong TLS OR PAT HELP PLEASE Thumbs Up


----------



## tls22

DIRISHMAN;1252433 said:


> HEY Olddog in all seriousness you and TLS are talkin about dry air is this the air coming out of the north before it meets up with the gulf moisture and mixs from the south. So the cold dry gets here before the gulf moisture does hense creating a void in the amout of snow we get rather than the gulf air getting here first to saturate the cool dry air creating for a greater snow fall.
> 
> Or do Ihave this just all wrong TLS OR PAT HELP PLEASE Thumbs Up


Yes dry air coming from the north is going to eat away from the preciep. It does not help that the track of the low is a bit further south then a track that would yield big snow in the chi area......most of the models cut back on preciep for the area...i think 1-2 right now is a good call...those south of the city have the best chance at a plow


----------



## crazyskier537

For the record, is ORD or zip code 60646 considered "the north"? I am around 7 miles from ohare (a little north and almost staight east) and was wondering if this is going to be a bust for us?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

tls22;1252436 said:


> Yes dry air coming from the north is going to eat away from the preciep. It does not help that the track of the low is a bit further south then a track that would yield big snow in the chi area......most of the models cut back on preciep for the area...i think 1-2 right now is a good call...those south of the city have the best chance at a plow


Thank you TLS so basicly if I understand this Because of the track the cold dry has to go/track further south to meet up with the moisture to produce snow verse the gulf moist air going further north to produce the snow soon than later creating a larger coverage area????


----------



## NW Snow Removal

crazy---we have some accounts in that area that we hope to receive 2.1 inches. I think that is a GOOD possibility.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tls22;1252436 said:


> Yes dry air coming from the north is going to eat away from the preciep. It does not help that the track of the low is a bit further south then a track that would yield big snow in the chi area......most of the models cut back on preciep for the area...i think 1-2 right now is a good call...those south of the city have the best chance at a plow


myself and pushin are trading text left and right....

yes it shift south in the last run and time has speeded up...im holding faith to this

I 90 2in

I 88 3 to 4

I 80 4 to +5

this was my 1st guess earlier before this crazy model run' over the last couple of days.

this dry air was take in and was considered now ... any dry slots will kill this

this is chicago and we always get .....over except once this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

crazyskier537;1252441 said:


> For the record, is ORD or zip code 60646 considered "the north"? I am around 7 miles from ohare (a little north and almost staight east) and was wondering if this is going to be a bust for us?


in my mind set, I88 is the cut off and the north / south thing

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing NWS holding tight as of one hour ago


----------



## Innovative Snow

I think the O'hare area will make the 2" mark by looking @ the weather models and time lines. North of O'Hare I don't think will receive very much accumulation.


----------



## erkoehler

$4 a gallon in wauconda at bp! For diesel


----------



## Bartlett_2

1olddogtwo;1252451 said:


> myself and pushin are trading text left and right....
> 
> yes it shift south in the last run and time has speeded up...im holding faith to this
> 
> I 90 2in
> 
> I 88 3 to 4
> 
> I 80 4 to +5
> 
> this was my 1st guess earlier before this crazy model run' over the last couple of days.
> 
> this dry air was take in and was considered now ... any dry slots will kill this
> 
> this is chicago and we always get .....over except once this year.


I sure hope so! Anything over 2" and I'll be happy!:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1252487 said:


> $4 a gallon in wauconda at bp! For diesel


Haha your tellin me saw 3.89 few days ago and almost drove into a ditch. Keep hearin around 4.50 this summer. Time to air up my bike tires lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

we are considering a clean diesel dump for the fleet. 30+mpg on a work truck would be nice.


----------



## metallihockey88

Bartlett_2;1252488 said:


> I sure hope so! Anything over 2" and I'll be happy!:bluebounc:bluebounc


Geez wish my ex was so easy to please. Had to be the first to comment on that post. Sorry lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1252451 said:


> myself and pushin are trading text left and right....
> 
> yes it shift south in the last run and time has speeded up...im holding faith to this
> 
> I 90 2in
> 
> I 88 3 to 4
> 
> I 80 4 to +5
> 
> this was my 1st guess earlier before this crazy model run' over the last couple of days.
> 
> this dry air was take in and was considered now ... any dry slots will kill this
> 
> this is chicago and we always get .....over except once this year.


Texting left and right yes. The wife yelled because I was eating dinner and texting at the same time, oop's!

With that said, Pat I really think I agree with Tim on this one. Like I said to you, air is very dry and the thunderstorms down south will prohibit all the moisture from coming up this far. My guess 2-4 inches for us south side guys. 1-2 up north. I don't have close to the amount of knowledge on this as you and Tim,but thats my 2 cents!


----------



## crazyskier537

NW, how many accounts do you guys have? Do you plow anything near me? I''d love to come watch if your like a block away Near touhy/ lehigh or devon/ central or caldwell/ touhy. There's lot's of big commercial lots around here, so I figure I may as well ask and find out...

I will be happy with 4" tonight, 2" this weekend, and at least 2 or 3 sleets/ dustings this season. I need more salt. Well, off to russo tommarow


----------



## crazyskier537

metallihockey88;1252499 said:


> Geez wish my ex was so easy to please. Had to be the first to comment on that post. Sorry lol


Lol you beat me to it:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

well NOAA in Moline changed the forscast again. Was suppose to start at 8:00pm for us, now its after midnight. They didn't chage the snow totals yet, but i'm sure thats coming. Winds dropped from 30mph down to 15 mph. I'm just waiting for thebad news.


----------



## dlcs

I tell you what though, the line of thunderstorms that is being dragged along in the south by this storm is impressive.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Midwest I'LL be the one to say just like GLUM oh no we're doomed ,we'll never make..!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I'll take what we do get but another hyped up to a do nothin storm DAMN:realmad:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nothing wrong with this storm. An nice push and salt. I'll take these all day. Only thing that would make it better is if it didn't last for 8-10 hours like Skilling said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

new update...


----------



## brianbrich1

I agree Sully...I would take anything over 2 and not to crazy high...shorter time span is a welcome...easier to get all done and salt with little stress.


----------



## erkoehler

Ebling, Plow, and salter are on. Sounding like we may be only salting but im hopeful


----------



## Innovative Snow

Did this thing just stall out in western Illinois?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Didn't stall at all. It is still moving real fast. The northeast winds are blowing very dry air over our area. The snow is aloft and is not making it to the pavement. It will in time. Maybe around 9 or 10pm we will have snow!


----------



## Innovative Snow

Thanx P2P.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not going to happen way to dry out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1252542 said:


> Nothing wrong with this storm. An nice push and salt. I'll take these all day. Only thing that would make it better is if it didn't last for 8-10 hours like Skilling said.


Ok Sully dont get me wrong I'll take the 2-3or 4 we do get and yes I also agree with it takin for ever to get here But we went from no snow to 2-4 then poss 6-8 now maybe 1-2 who knows the winds of change may happen and we get nailed

FLIP YOU FOR IT ,CALL IT IN THE AIR payup LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Were going to get something. This dry air will defiantly keep the totals down.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea maybe am inch.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's enough for me!


----------



## Bartlett_2

metallihockey88;1252499 said:


> Geez wish my ex was so easy to please. Had to be the first to comment on that post. Sorry lol


LOL, good stuff!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Im hoping for a salting out of this, been fighting with my Chevy truck for 2 weeks now. Anyone really good at working on the 6.0 gas motors or know anyone around the Carol Stream area, its about to go into the dealer tomorrow. Its funny how as soon as I put the truck up for sale it starts acting up, maybe it doesnt want to leave me.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm going to Dave and Busters and wait there for snow


----------



## swtiih

Anyone seeing snow yet. Nothing Northside, anything down South


----------



## dlcs

Nadda, zilch, zero 100 miles west of Chicago. Waiting impatiently.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope no snow yet. But I did see a state truck loaded but no plow on.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1252681 said:


> I'm going to Dave and Busters and wait there for snow


OK JUST WATCH OUT FOR THE BLUE CARPETING LOLThumbs Up

ALSO NO SNOW OR ANY SIGNS OF ANY COMING IN TINLEY BUT WINDS HAVE PICKED UP JUST A LITTLE


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing yet.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

The radar doesnt look too impressive, and NOAA lowered the totals from 3-5 to 2-4 last hour.


----------



## erkoehler

Hurry up and wait!


----------



## blm86

snowing/ sleeting down here in Kankakee


----------



## KMBertog

waiting 

i was told we are pushing at 3 a.m. okay that's fine but pushing what? hopes and dreams?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey KM APRIL FOOLS OOPS MY BAD LOL


----------



## erkoehler

I set my alarm for 1:40....im thinking I'll be seeing flurries with a light dusting.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1252797 said:


> I set my alarm for 1:40....im thinking I'll be seeing flurries with a light dusting.


I am going to check again at 1:30... really think this is another salt run not a plow.


----------



## erkoehler

My accounts are north of you so im not expecting much.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Im setting my alarm for 2:45. We will see, please just a salt run, I need to get that other truck fixed.....fast.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK enough goofing around sorry for any inconveince it caused just over bored and wanting snow to do somthing going to bed now see ya all later in the AM maybe.

May you all have a good SALTING or whatever it is LATER


----------



## dfdsuperduty

ok this was just a test of the snow plowers readiness system if this was an actual event instructions would have immediately followed.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Looks like a BUST AGAIN.....Accumulations of less than 1 inch...i hope the winds change i need money!! im greedy


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well that didnt work...


----------



## KMBertog

sidenote: derrick rose > lebron james

bulls win!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any body want a beer.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

well watch it here i guess


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1252821 said:


> Any body want a beer.


already 6 deep, stuck workin in this damn bar til 11 then still gotta go pickup my blade. Who needs sleep anyway


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm tired of not sleeping, only to not plow again. This sucks....


----------



## dlcs

NOAA just killed it for us. Less than a 1" after midnight, 50% chance.


----------



## dlcs

Bartlett_2;1252829 said:


> I'm tired of not sleeping, only to not plow again. This sucks....


Tell me about it! :yow!:


----------



## dlcs

Rain on Monday, burns my ass.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What did tom say about it.


----------



## dlcs

I'm going to bed, i can't handle any more disapointment tonight.


----------



## snowguys

R&R Yard Design;1252835 said:


> What did tom say about it.


1-2 for the city on north but it sounds like a inch and more to the south


----------



## dlcs

I think I'll send NOAA a e-mail and see if they know of any accurate weather sites. LOL


----------



## KMBertog

Skilling didn't say much... but looks like Saturday looks better? 

WHo flipping knows anything anymore.... yesterday it was 3-5 and now it's 1-2, but as i look outside i am not seeing it..... i told my uncle (snow command) tonight that i think we are only going to have to salt and he was like "yea okay buddy...." well when i pull my salt truck out of the building at 3 or 4 a.m. with a TOLD YOU SO then he'll understand. 

unless something happens, and happens quick, this is going to be a dusting to an inch i think.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What the bleep is going on. Well we might not even get to salt. Just called buddy at idot and he said up to .5 for city south and 34 out tomorrow.


----------



## dlcs

Nothing is hitting the ground. Radar looks impressive over eastern Iowa but really nothing is coming down hard and if it is its not lasting long.


----------



## crazyskier537

metallihockey88;1252828 said:


> already 6 deep, stuck workin in this damn bar til 11 then still gotta go pickup my blade. Who needs sleep anyway


Which bar?


----------



## metallihockey88

crazyskier537;1252857 said:


> Which bar?


Just the bar at the hockey rink I work at in lincolnwood on the weekends. Bartender bailed so I got dragged in. Oh well def need the money as tonight looks to be yet another bust


----------



## dlcs

Well NOAA says less than a 1/2" now. LOL


The rate NOAA is back pedeling, we will be at 80 degrees and sunshine before midnight. WTF


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

has anyone got anything yet?


----------



## dlcs

Weeeew, got 15 flakes on the hood of my truck, in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## KMBertog

not a single flake here in palatine. this looks like a total bust.


----------



## snowguys

I think dlcs is 100 miles west of Chicago and said he has nothing i know Addison has nothing but herd from Tom (wgn) down south it was starting


----------



## ao31

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1252868 said:


> has anyone got anything yet?


Got a little rum going to kill some time.....


----------



## the new boss 92

there isnt noting thats going to appen, thank god. im dont with my truck and its going up for sale tomarrow offically. it has pushed me to my limits and everything has a price tag in life. atleast on the side note i have a back up truck i run for the guy i work for and is understanding!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing in lansing at all clear skies.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1252880 said:


> there isnt noting thats going to appen, thank god. im dont with my truck and its going up for sale tomarrow offically. it has pushed me to my limits and everything has a price tag in life. atleast on the side note i have a back up truck i run for the guy i work for and is understanding!


I wouldn't list it for sale on here. Want the trucks real history to stay a secret lol


----------



## the new boss 92

metallihockey88;1252884 said:


> I wouldn't list it for sale on here. Want the trucks real history to stay a secret lol


lmfao, if they only knew. craigslist lol

side note found this, and its catching my. might take a ride and go look at it this weekend!http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=50&standard=false

along with this one http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=48&standard=false


----------



## the new boss 92

im saying less than an inch


----------



## dlcs

We have snow falling, very light but it is snowing.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

the new boss 92;1252886 said:


> lmfao, if they only knew. craigslist lol
> 
> side note found this, and its catching my. might take a ride and go look at it this weekend!http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=50&standard=false
> 
> along with this one http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=48&standard=false


nice truck its a v10 gas


----------



## KMBertog

well i'm going to bed and will check at 1:30 but i am not seeing a push... Salt run possibly but def not a plow. goodnight gentlemen.


----------



## Innovative Snow

Okay I quit!!!!! Not looking very impressive. I think I will look outside around 4 but I have a feeling there won't be anything.


----------



## crazyskier537

I'm sticking with the nws. Their still saying 3-5" and they just added isolated patches of 6" for my zip 60646 up north. TWC is saying 3-5", and NOAA says 100% it will snow, so there's gotta be something in this. 

I refuse to give up lol.


----------



## REAPER

Not even a flake in McHenry yet.


----------



## Rico T.

Checking in from Waukegan, not a single snowflake in sight... :realmad:


----------



## NW Snow Removal

not even a dusting yet in homer glen. ugggggg


----------



## REAPER

It is dusting up now here. Salt run maybe. Already have a coating on the lots from this weeks salting. 

It is coming down slow tho. You can count the flakes as they fall.


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing here in Bloomingdale!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We got snow finally in New Lenox!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep maybe an inch in lansing maybe.


----------



## erkoehler

I just walked outside and not a flake here. Pavement is cold and dry! 2:05am Bloomingdale


----------



## NW Snow Removal

dusting is all we got north of I80. what a bust.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can still see the lines on the road .5-.75 on the ground.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im heading out to check stuff out. I'm going straight North down LaGrange Rd all the way to Midway. I'll see what is happeneing and then post it here.


----------



## erkoehler

Light dusting, barely covering the windshield of my car. Light snow shower now.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Dusting near midway. Salt all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't have words.....just totally speechless....

Like I said, this isn't the first time we got ........by snow. The dry air was too much and the southern shift

I'm done....just simply done.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow really drops off as I go north. I80 north to midway is a salt run. No plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We are salting only


----------



## erkoehler

I'm not even salting, this is a joke.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we managed awhole inch


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Only a 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch in TINLEY PARK @ 4:00 am WTF 

Can't even Pull the TRIGGER :crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis, I got your pic..head south about 10 miles to fine our 4 inches of snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1252987 said:


> we managed awhole inch


Well Pat

All I can say is Thanks for the valiant effort and time you spent given us the weatherThumbs Up

Till Next time IF there is more


----------



## nevrnf

Well guys i officially throw the town in. Taking my plow to the powerwasher and then off to the storage yard. The fat lady has sung on pushable snow for this season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1252990 said:


> Well Pat
> 
> All I can say is Thanks for the valiant effort and time you spent given us the weatherThumbs Up
> 
> Till Next time IF there is more


Thanks Dennis, my tail is between my legs and I'm looking for a warm corner to lick my wounds...

I honestly feel like deleting all the weather crap of my cpu

I now know what it feels like to be a cub fans.....there's always next year


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1252999 said:


> Thanks Dennis, my tail is between my legs and I'm looking for a warm corner to lick my wounds...
> 
> I honestly feel like deleting all the weather crap of my cpu
> 
> I now know what it feels like to be a cub fans.....there's always next year


Yes Pat But you forgot the most important thing All CHI-TOWN fans are loyal to there teams just as we are to YOU and TLS and also As we all say here in the windy city WE'LL GET'EM NEXT TIMEThumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Wearhermen don't know their elbows from their a$$holes!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

D how much we got


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH YA PAT Almost forgot if you get rid of the weather stuff off your CPU you will only be left DRAWING STICKMEN :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253006 said:


> D how much we got


No Change or maybe very little now RUSS..!!! MAYBE 7/8 of inch OMG


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok we might not plow or plow what do we do.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253011 said:


> Ok we might not plow or plow what do we do.


Park the skid and SALT THE [email protected]#$#$ OUT OF IT and call it a day oh and for god sake take the key out of the skid LOL:laughing: JMO


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Don't go there with the key.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253032 said:


> Don't go there with the key.


Sorry Couldn't resist:laughing: LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is the sun going to be out today. I want spring to come soon. I am sick of this crap.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253035 said:


> Is the sun going to be out today. I want spring to come soon. I am sick of this crap.


Conrad on 9 just said a hint of sun around noon the more snow poss fri night into sat early morn


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We all know what he means.


----------



## KMBertog

so.............. Winter Weather Advisory now means we get 1/2" of snow? WTF was this all about!??!?!??! These weather guys are jokes. 

When is it spring? I need to get back on the golf course!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253040 said:


> We all know what he means.


Yep time to book a flight to VEGAS and get the flock outta here


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1252999 said:


> I now know what it feels like to be a cub fans.....there's always next year


Don't get me started on the Cubs.... 

They make me sick.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The cubs make everyone sick. They are the cubs and they suck. They always will.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1253059 said:


> The cubs make everyone sick. They are the cubs and they suck. They always will.


Yep and there new logo from pat will be a stick bear and an crooked C


----------



## KMBertog

SullivanSeptic;1253059 said:


> The cubs make everyone sick. They are the cubs and they suck. They always will.


I will never again pay for a ticket to a Cubs game. I will only go if given them for free. Go watch crappy baseball and get hammered at Wrigley.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Sullivan

With all the snow we got probably had to work the case with the box EXTRA hard HUH Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

So......tonight?


----------



## SnowMatt13

0 for 2 in the last week.....

I heard 1-2 for tonight..................1 -2 flakes.


----------



## KMBertog

WGN says 2-3" tonight/tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually used the Cat this morning. We pushed snow in New Lenox


----------



## erkoehler

I'm exhausted from waking up every 1.5-2 hours all night!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Anyone near north ave an western what did you get


----------



## SnowMatt13

You and me both.
Up at 1, 3 and finally drove to check stuff at 5. Got mad, went home, had coffee.


----------



## KMBertog

i have a bad feeling the season is going to quickly come to an end shortly... 

i hope, hope, hope that i am wrong though


----------



## erkoehler

I'm on 53 and the pavement is dry already


----------



## Midwest Pond

Scheduled my first hardscape job for next Weds/Thursday


Skilling should issue a public apology to plow drivers...lol


----------



## KMBertog

Midwest Pond;1253129 said:


> Scheduled my first hardscape job for next Weds/Thursday
> 
> Skilling should issue a public apology to plow drivers...lol


Skilling should give us part of his salary is restitution! :laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92

damn weather


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253134 said:


> Skilling should give us part of his salary is restitution! :laughing:[/QUO
> 
> NO DON'T YOU MEAN SKILLING SHOULD GIVEIT A REST


----------



## erkoehler

He's been pretty quiet on Facebook .......


----------



## KMBertog

I think someone should start a "plow drivers against weathermen" group on facebook


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253147 said:


> I think someone should start a "plow drivers against weathermen" group on facebook


LAMO:laughing::laughing:

PS Maybe he could take john bastardi's spot on accuweather off camera being that bastardi quit Monday


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok one little lot left. Plow all comm and salt most of every thing else.


----------



## ultimate plow

You guys are stressing:laughing: They did bomb the forcazt 2 times this week, would of been nice to plow. We got full salt runs mon tues thur and this morning and looks like we'll be working saturday morning as well. This has been a consistent season especially guys who salt, They know its been a long winter.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1252999 said:


> Thanks Dennis, my tail is between my legs and I'm looking for a warm corner to lick my wounds...
> 
> I honestly feel like deleting all the weather crap of my cpu
> 
> I now know what it feels like to be a cub fans.....there's always next year


Pick your head up buddy we can't be right 100% all the the time. I didn't hear the fat lady sign yet we need you. But you could stay in the corner lol


----------



## REAPER

ultimate plow;1253161 said:


> We got full salt runs mon tues thur and this morning and looks like we'll be working saturday morning as well. This has been a consistent season especially guys who salt, They know its been a long winter.


x2 only we salted mon,tue,wed night and again this morning. 

Since I have been plowing/salting combo I have never salted as much as this year. It may also be because of the new v-box. But the company itself has gone through a mountain of salt so far this year and I could not even guess the tonnage from me alone but it is well over the 75 ton mark.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I threw a lot of salt too. Nice revenue, better then nothing. I do think we're done for pushable snow for the season.... Time to get the respirator out and redo the bottom paint on th boat I guess....


----------



## KMBertog

so what's the train of thought for tonight? another salt run?


----------



## bertog

I doubt it


----------



## KMBertog

bertog;1253220 said:


> I doubt it


who is this?


----------



## Midwest Pond

The Cat in the Hat Becomes A Meteorologist




The Warning and Watches, the updates for me

As the Cat in the Hat just glares at TV

The plow in the driveway, the route is in wait

The storm in the distance, this night will be great



Look at that moisture, look at that chart

Look at the storm as its falling apart

Look at the horror, look at the flurries

Look at my true disgust and my worries



Of all of the hype, and getting us ready

For all of the snow, but there wasn't any

So now as we sit here, with the sun shining in place

All of the meteoroligists have egg on their face





Midwest Pond Design.... 2/25/11


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1253229 said:


> who is this?


Your busted! Get back to work.............


----------



## GMC99

KMBertog;1253229 said:


> who is this?


uh oh..... mini me!


----------



## KMBertog

ok now i'm really confused 

who prankin me!?


----------



## GMC99

How I feel towards skilling today! :realmad:


----------



## Innovative Snow

Now Skiling says 3.4 by tomorrow afternoon. I will believe it when it happans


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Innovative Snow;1253263 said:


> Now Skiling says 3.4 by tomorrow afternoon. I will believe it when it happans


Not holding my breath either.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What, wait, hold the bus. he still won't feet it right. I'm getting the grass stuff and the boats out. The hell with this winter now.


----------



## captshawn

Bartlett_2;1253189 said:


> I threw a lot of salt too. Nice revenue, better then nothing. I do think we're done for pushable snow for the season.... Time to get the respirator out and redo the bottom paint on th boat I guess....


Since your gonna get all geared up you can do mine as well.


----------



## REAPER

See who reads this 10 letter stuff


----------



## Bartlett_2

captshawn;1253280 said:


> Since your gonna get all geared up you can do mine as well.


In all seriousness, I'm not looking forward to it. Boat's only three years old, had the bottom done on purchase, flaked off, had it done again, flaked off BAD. Doing it myself this time, I think they never prepped the gel to accept the paint.

So now we're gonna get snow tomorrow?!?!?! This is getting out of hand! Can't keep track, and I thought I was going to sleep tonight, without having to look out the window every hour....


----------



## erkoehler

Bartlett_2;1253357 said:


> In all seriousness, I'm not looking forward to it. Boat's only three years old, had the bottom done on purchase, flaked off, had it done again, flaked off BAD. Doing it myself this time, I think they never prepped the gel to accept the paint.
> 
> So now we're gonna get snow tomorrow?!?!?! This is getting out of hand! Can't keep track, and I thought I was going to sleep tonight, without having to look out the window every hour....


What kind of boat is it?


----------



## swtiih

REAPER;1253186 said:


> x2 only we salted mon,tue,wed night and again this morning.
> 
> Since I have been plowing/salting combo I have never salted as much as this year. It may also be because of the new v-box. But the company itself has gone through a mountain of salt so far this year and I could not even guess the tonnage from me alone but it is well over the 75 ton mark.


Was this salting per occurance,seasonal contract, or a combination of both.
Curious does this equate to more profit or less


----------



## crazyskier537

KMBertog, do you live on caldwell across the street from the forest preserve? I live closeby and always see a black jk when I drive by this one house? Just wondering if that's you, cus yesterday I was driving behind that jeep on dempster for a couple miles.

That forecast ^^^ is insane! Can't help but hold my breath. I hoppeee!


----------



## Midwest Pond

bad part about that forecast is the red line...... I believe that is the freezing mark.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1253468 said:


> bad part about that forecast is the red line...... I believe that is the freezing mark.....


hes been in the backwoods way to long....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pat 

After receiving that text,you must be concidering the job opening at Accuweather being that bastardi quit Monday whatya think YOU AND TLS ON ACCUWEATHER COOL
LOLThumbs Up THAT way you won't have to resort to drawing stickmen greeting cards:laughing:


----------



## crazyskier537

Midwest Pond;1253468 said:


> bad part about that forecast is the red line...... I believe that is the freezing mark.....


:realmad:


----------



## GMC99

What are the chances the rain on sunday and monday could be snow?? Or is there not a chance?


----------



## metallihockey88

Inaccuweather is callin for 2.4in Monday if that means anythin. I don't think it does lol


----------



## KMBertog

crazyskier537;1253458 said:


> KMBertog, do you live on caldwell across the street from the forest preserve? I live closeby and always see a black jk when I drive by this one house? Just wondering if that's you, cus yesterday I was driving behind that jeep on dempster for a couple miles.
> 
> That forecast ^^^ is insane! Can't help but hold my breath. I hoppeee!


LOL i live NOWHERE near the city or anywhere close to there. I think I know what jeep you are talking about though. it might have a back blade on it too?? i have been down around there in my salt truck hitting some 5/3 and harris banks a few times.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253504 said:


> LOL i live NOWHERE near the city or anywhere close to there. I think I know what jeep you are talking about though. it might have a back blade on it too?? i have been down around there in my salt truck hitting some 5/3 and harris banks a few times.


No KM it was your signifacant other brother(aka the other prankster/bertog) lol


----------



## REAPER

swtiih;1253444 said:


> Was this salting per occurance,seasonal contract, or a combination of both.
> Curious does this equate to more profit or less


Combo of both.


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1253513 said:


> No KM it was your signifacant other brother(aka the other prankster/bertog) lol


Hey Dennis if you see the phantom bertog please tell him I would like his back blade!!! :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253570 said:


> Hey Dennis if you see the phantom bertog please tell him I would like his back blade!!! :laughing:


Ok Keith but he was the test subject just to see if it would work on your ride all good now
What Back Blade thought were talkin about the texed picture???? HMMM


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1253577 said:


> Ok Keith but he was the test subject just to see if it would work on your ride all good now


Perfect! I will go steal it and mount it on my truck tonight so we can plow the 1/2" we will get tomorrow even though skilling says up to 4" Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253578 said:


> Perfect! I will go steal it and mount it on my truck tonight so we can plow the 1/2" we will get tomorrow even though skilling says up to 4" Thumbs Up :laughing:


yeah you will get to use it on Sunday also scrapin the water out of all the truck docks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who's your twin???


----------



## ERWbuilders

Anyone have 4 Load E or Load 120 or greater tires for sale cheap...wit meat on em like the General tire grabber AT2..i need em for SNOW...off subject i know


----------



## erkoehler

When is the "snow" supposedly starting tonight? Not seeing anything on radar in illinois. I can't look farther west on my phone.


----------



## Bartlett_2

erkoehler;1253360 said:


> What kind of boat is it?


Baja 335. Needs to sink so I can get my Silverton 38C...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lol, I heard after midnight...I haven't looked at the weather all day...that's a 1st for me. PsP what u say


----------



## Bartlett_2

I wonder how much snow we're not going to get this weekend...


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1253608 said:


> Who's your twin???


i have no idea. somebody clearly playing a joke on me.


----------



## erkoehler

Bartlett_2;1253658 said:


> I wonder how much snow we're not going to get this weekend...


A dusting to 6".


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Erw look at treadwrights I have them and for load e for 480 for four is them.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1253689 said:


> Erw look at treadwrights I have them and for load e for 480 for four is them.


where did you get them?...my back tire is so bald theres chords showin and one more plow i might be screwed


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Treadwright.com. so far I love them, with some weight in the spreader I don't use four by four. I have them with the grip in it.


----------



## ERWbuilders

got ya..ive been reading reviews about em and im reading it takes a few weeks to get them shipped and these are recent reviews...unfortunatly i cant wait that long i need something within a day or 2


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I've for some used tires that would get you by if need be. Just let me know. They are 285-75-16 Goodyear


----------



## ERWbuilders

If they were 235/85/16 id take em


----------



## bwalsh1186

ERWbuilders;1253639 said:


> Anyone have 4 Load E or Load 120 or greater tires for sale cheap...wit meat on em like the General tire grabber AT2..i need em for SNOW...off subject i know


I got 5 Continental Contitrac LT 245/75 R17. The 4 got 5000 miles on em. Spare is brand new.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253665 said:


> i have no idea. somebody clearly playing a joke on me.


Well KM explain to olddogg


----------



## ERWbuilders

bwalsh1186;1253711 said:


> I got 5 Continental Contitrac LT 245/75 R17. The 4 got 5000 miles on em. Spare is brand new.


no 17 inch rims...ive been to junk yards..craigslist all over..this wouldnt be a big deal but the blizzard payments turned into court dates because everyone thinks pushing 2-3 feet of snow with 5 foot drifts is the same as pushing 1 inch


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1253672 said:


> A dusting to 6".


:laughing:

laughing since my damn plow is finally getting fixed for good tomorrow and we're pretty much in the clear... Meyer finally caved in and they're giving me a new motor/pump assembly.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey was watchin weather channel and the are sayin for chicago area dusting to an 1 possible tonight 2-4 for tommorow night and maybe 1-3 sunday in late monday after it turn back over from rain??????? Any imput on this WTF


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1253722 said:


> Hey was watchin weather channel and the are sayin for chicago area dusting to an 1 possible tonight 2-4 for tommorow night and maybe 1-3 sunday in late monday after it turn back over from rain??????? Any imput on this WTF


after the blizzard i haven't trusted a single weather report... i'll believe it when i look out the window and see for my own eyes.

funny how these idiots can get a 20" blizzard right on the nose, but can't get a 2" snow if their lives depended on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1253735 said:


> after the blizzard i haven't trusted a single weather report... i'll believe it when i look out the window and see for my own eyes.
> 
> Lol.....
> 
> funny how these idiots can get a 20" blizzard right on the nose, but can't get a 2" snow if their lives depended on it.


It don't blame you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1253713 said:


> Well KM explain to olddogg


Who's 
messing with you


----------



## crazyskier537

Keith, idk if thats the one, but i'll be sure to take some pics whenever I drive by there next.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1253735 said:


> after the blizzard i haven't trusted a single weather report... i'll believe it when i look out the window and see for my own eyes.
> 
> funny how these idiots can get a 20" blizzard right on the nose, but can't get a 2" snow if their lives depended on it.


Hey KM the only one whom warned us on here is 1 OLDDOGG 9 days before we got the BLIZZARD even though nothing was said by him about a blizzard just that he saw a SIGNIFICANT SNOW COMING AND GAVE AROUND THE DATE AND THEN BAM AS WELL AS TLS SO FORGET ABOUT SKILLET HEAD ,and Jerry Crap ch 7 but now AMY FREEZE WHOOOOO WHAAA ,Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh Amy and ginger. Pat you did a great job this year you too tim, keep it up guys


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253757 said:


> Oh Amy and ginger. Pat you did a great job this year you too tim, keep it up guys


Oh Yeah new girl on ch Blonde hair and real nice bunny hills


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1253706 said:


> If they were 235/85/16 id take em


That's gonna be a tough size to find. Best bet will be finding a cheap used 16in set to get ya by


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh Megan form cbs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

r&r yard design;1253769 said:


> oh megan form cbs


oh yah grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1253765 said:


> That's gonna be a tough size to find. Best bet will be finding a cheap used 16in set to get ya by


yea i know its tough...im trying either to find four tires load e 16 rim or 2 of those size tires...


----------



## erkoehler

Well I'll update Bloomingdale area around 2. Not expecting much.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey pond nice poem on gingers page.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1253777 said:


> yea i know its tough...im trying either to find four tires load e 16 rim or 2 of those size tires...


Hey Brian DID you check Sams club if they dont have them they can have in 2-3 days check there thay do carry some heavey duty tires not just truck either. also I guy i now where I got my tires for my truck Empire tire in Oak forest and one in Newlenox If you want I check there tommorow and let you know if you want

PS gottaquit doin doughnuts while plowin LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK A guy just called in to skilling and said it is starting to snow in OAK BROOK JUST AN FYI GUYS


----------



## ERWbuilders

Correction my name is Eric....but no i havnt checked sams..i didnt know they sold tires...but donuts are fun especially while the salter is goin..turn that sob up and see how much you get salted in 5 seconds lol...if i cant find some cheap used tires im just gunna wait until i get money soon i hope and buy new ones


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That was his twin.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

sorry Eric you where at the M&G correct?????


----------



## ERWbuilders

No sir i missed out because i went to go sign a contract in evanston


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much are we going to get tonite.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1253800 said:


> How much are we going to get tonite.


dusting to 1 1/2x into tommorow into sun totaling pos 3 1/2 I am gettin up at 2 I"L text ya goin to bed now k


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1253799 said:


> No sir i missed out because i went to go sign a contract in evanston


ok if Ifind anything out on tires all pm ya ERIC


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1253809 said:


> ok if Ifind anything out on tires all pm ya ERIC


i do thank you sir


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1253810 said:


> i do thank you sir


http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2227408294.html
here ya go bud, right in your neck of the woods too


----------



## crazyskier537

Don't feel like going to sleep. Gunna watch the snow fly, so i'll post what I see.

I wish we could skip spring and summer! Been a great season in the rockies for skiin too... I'm going to have to figure out a way to own a plowing co. eventually, and still be able to shred the gnar. Ugh oh... I see a conflict there=(


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Light snow in New Lenox. Going to bed. Going to have to at least salt in the morning. I'm betting plow my 1 inch triggers!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Damn more snow.


----------



## Innovative Snow

Hey R&R you were lucky and got some snow last night. Up here on the nortside we have been doing the snow dance and hoping for something worth plowing


----------



## ERWbuilders

metallihockey88;1253818 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2227408294.html
> here ya go bud, right in your neck of the woods too


Good catch..i missed that one...i will call first thing in the morning! thanks


----------



## crazyskier537

A good dusting around here...


----------



## metallihockey88

crazyskier537;1253845 said:


> A good dusting around here...


Geez made me get outta bed for that one. You weren't kidding lol


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1253799 said:


> No sir i missed out because i went to go sign a contract in evanston


Who the heck had Girlfriend Problems Then?


----------



## ERWbuilders

so we might get a plow in tonight???? i hope??? Erik, you still need a cover there in skokie if we get 2 inches/


----------



## AJ 502

Carry on to NetWorking.


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1253850 said:


> Who the heck had Girlfriend Problems Then?


I think all of us with a girlfriend has "girlfriend problems" lol


----------



## metallihockey88

ERWbuilders;1253851 said:


> so we might get a plow in tonight???? i hope??? Erik, you still need a cover there in skokie if we get 2 inches/


Doubtful since pretty much positive I won't be gettin out with who I sub for. Thanks though. Let ya know if anythin changes


----------



## metallihockey88

AJ 502;1253850 said:


> Who the heck had Girlfriend Problems Then?


That was kmbertog


----------



## AJ 502

metallihockey88;1253859 said:


> That was kmbertog


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## crazyskier537

metallihockey88;1253847 said:


> Geez made me get outta bed for that one. You weren't kidding lol


Haha where in Skokie are you? Major intersection near you?

Just wondering, so that if you say there's nothing out there, if I still have to check. lol

---Sorry, the following is off topic---

Do you plow for someone full time? Would you be willing to take up like 15 residential accounts next season? Not full time, but if i'm ever out of the state. I know it would obviously depend on pay, etc., but would you have the time? I don't want to start anything official, that's why i'm asking here...


----------



## metallihockey88

crazyskier537;1253863 said:


> Haha where in Skokie are you? Major intersection near you?
> 
> Just wondering, so that if you say there's nothing out there, if I still have to check. lol
> 
> ---Sorry, the following is off topic---
> 
> Do you plow for someone full time? Would you be willing to take up like 15 residential accounts next season? Not full time, but if i'm ever out of the state. I know it would obviously depend on pay, etc., but would you have the time? I don't want to start anything official, that's why i'm asking here...


I live right across the street from old orchard. Like 2 blocks off the edens. Ill be goin out on my own next season hopefully as I'm sick of the lies and bs I've had to deal with subbing. Ill pm ya in the mornin and well talk


----------



## AJ 502

crazyskier537;1253863 said:


> Haha where in Skokie are you? Major intersection near you?
> 
> Just wondering, so that if you say there's nothing out there, if I still have to check. lol
> 
> ---Sorry, the following is off topic---
> 
> Do you plow for someone full time? Would you be willing to take up like 15 residential accounts next season? Not full time, but if i'm ever out of the state. I know it would obviously depend on pay, etc., but would you have the time? I don't want to start anything official, that's why i'm asking here...


If you are going to Vegas I will cover.payup:salute:


----------



## metallihockey88

AJ 502;1253873 said:


> If you are going to Vegas I will cover.payup:salute:


Good you can cover me too and ill go with him lol


----------



## AJ 502

LMAO! Lots of broken Heart Aches, Promises in the Snow Plow World.
Everyone promises. The only 1 I have seen with a copy of their checks IS 1OldDog on this site.


----------



## ERWbuilders

anyone see this guy in barrington durring the blizzard?


----------



## AJ 502

metallihockey88;1253875 said:


> Good you can cover me too and ill go with him lol


Of course. I dont think you would want to go on BLIND DATE TO VEGAS THOUGH. lol.
Just Joking Metal.


----------



## metallihockey88

AJ 502;1253877 said:


> LMAO! Lots of broken Heart Aches, Promises in the Snow Plow World.
> Everyone promises. The only 1 I have seen with a copy of their checks IS 1OldDog on this site.


Yea cause hes one of those rare subs workin like a maniac and gettin paid like clockwork. If I got so lucky to work half the hours he does id share my checks lol


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1253879 said:


> anyone see this guy in barrington durring the blizzard?


Fricken finally found WALDO!!!!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

AJ 502;1253880 said:


> Of course. I dont think you would want to go on BLIND DATE TO VEGAS THOUGH. lol.
> Just Joking Metal.


I'm sure I've wokin up next to worse lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez I see a scolding coming to me and AJ soon if we get any further off topic. 30 degrees and still snowin. I'm off to bed for a few hours of sleep. Be safe everyone


----------



## ERWbuilders

AJ 502;1253883 said:


> Fricken finally found WALDO!!!!!!!


lmao that goofy sob was skiin down the middle of rt 59 so i had to turn around and get a pic


----------



## AJ 502

metallihockey88;1253884 said:


> i'm sure i've wokin up next to worse lol


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyskier537

Good 1cm here. I'm a semi strait shot from old orchard via lehigh then a right on that one street that idk the name of.


----------



## Bird21

SIMA is coming to Schaumburg in June I will host the Pre or Post Party at my shop if it is ready.. I break ground April 15 so here's to getting it done in time. I told Timmy he is welcome to crash here at The Ranch and go boating all weekend with us. Who is the cook in the group??? I have a client that is paying for snow services in Lobsters and Filets so we will eat well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who's in???


----------



## snowguys

Bird21;1253894 said:


> SIMA is coming to Schaumburg in June I will host the Pre or Post Party at my shop if it is ready.. I break ground April 15 so here's to getting it done in time. I told Timmy he is welcome to crash here at The Ranch and go boating all weekend with us. Who is the cook in the group??? I have a client that is paying for snow services in Lobsters and Filets so we will eat well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who's in???


I'm in for sure maybe get a party bus to drive us lol


----------



## Bird21

I got the bus so we are all good!!!!! Rolling into SIMA in a Prevost baller style!!!


----------



## AJ 502

Do we RSVP this time with a deposit?

Screw that!
I Am In, AJ


----------



## AJ 502

Midwest you going?


----------



## tls22

Bird21;1253894 said:


> SIMA is coming to Schaumburg in June I will host the Pre or Post Party at my shop if it is ready.. I break ground April 15 so here's to getting it done in time. I told Timmy he is welcome to crash here at The Ranch and go boating all weekend with us. Who is the cook in the group??? I have a client that is paying for snow services in Lobsters and Filets so we will eat well !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who's in???


im in for sure...thanks....tls coming to chi town


----------



## AJ 502

Oh shiaat! It is SIMA not SEMA. Thought it would be HotRods!


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;1253765 said:


> That's gonna be a tough size to find. Best bet will be finding a cheap used 16in set to get ya by


Thats the size I'm running. I'd consider selling my tires but I kinda need them for a while yet. Don't want to put my summer set on quite yet and let them see what salt looks like.


----------



## Bird21

No deposit needed at The Ranch I will take care off all the Beverages, food, and transport you guys just need to bring the crew to make this an " Event In June" other than that I will have all the entertainment. I will get that underway. Blondes or Brunettes uuuuuuuuhhhh I mean Coors or Lite for the Mods....


----------



## ERWbuilders

im thinkin about joining sima...worth it? who knows waste of money? maybe..do i care? no only if they stand by me selling more work being a CPS


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who has snow falling now.


----------



## AJ 502

Bird21;1253912 said:


> No deposit needed at The Ranch I will take care off all the Beverages, food, and transport you guys just need to bring the crew to make this an " Event In June" other than that I will have all the entertainment. I will get that underway. Blondes or Brunettes uuuuuuuuhhhh I mean Coors or Lite for the Mods....


Sounds great Bird. Going to look forward to it.
AJ


----------



## AJ 502

ERWbuilders;1253914 said:


> im thinkin about joining sima...worth it? who knows waste of money? maybe..do i care? no only if they stand by me selling more work being a CPS


CPS? Chicago Public School? LOL.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Snow falling in Antioch about 1/4 inch...AJ i ment CSP lol


----------



## ao31

Man, Went out for dinner and got home with no snow in sight an hour ago, look out the window just now and have 1/3" inch down. Not too shabby a pace!


----------



## erkoehler

Dusting to 1/4 inch down now. Very light snow in Bloomingdale.


----------



## dlcs

1' on the ground, heading out to plow.purplebou


----------



## dfdsuperduty

there is about a 1/4 inch down right now in dyer indiana going to go salt


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Guess it iss time to salt. I want to sleep.


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing more than a 1/2 inch here.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

about a half inch or less on treated surfaces from orland/tinley park to burbank


----------



## erkoehler

Doesn't look like we're heading out. Not enough to justify it up north.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1253955 said:


> Doesn't look like we're heading out. Not enough to justify it up north.


Driveways that have been salted are clear to pavement here. Dusting on the grass and sidewalks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like another bust, didn't break the snow record again at ohare. All was need was .4 of snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry guys for not responding to any text's last night.....I. was sleeping soild. Brid, u get my PM

Arctic is having another hat give away with a change of winning a leather jacket ....I. can't link it from the phone


----------



## SnowMatt13

How about this afternoon/eve?
The only forecast I saw this am said 1-2.
Radar doesn't look promising at this point.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't know if this just me but we got a load of clearlane last week and have used it the past few times outs, now I know they say you well use less but I seem to have to use more to get results like I did with plain rock. Now is it cause it is finer in size or am I doing something wrong. Can you guys help me out, cause the rate I am going I am getting passes about it. Maybe I should of stuck with just rock.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1254040 said:


> I don't know if this just me but we got a load of clearlane last week and have used it the past few times outs, now I know they say you well use less but I seem to have to use more to get results like I did with plain rock. Now is it cause it is finer in size or am I doing something wrong. Can you guys help me out, cause the rate I am going I am getting passes about it. Maybe I should of stuck with just rock.


My opinion, samr results. They say its better, but the weather also say its gonna snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Went out at 3am. Full salt run and plowed one Funeral Home. Not a bad past 2 days!Thumbs Up Sorry guys up north.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

But with plain rock is was not a full box, not I have to mound it up to even melt stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1254024 said:


> How about this afternoon/eve?
> The only forecast I saw this am said 1-2.
> Radar doesn't look promising at this point.


I pick up black ops two days, and that's all I'm doing ....I. done for the season

My wideout is up for sale, just put a new edge and wing tips on a few days ago brand new and unused


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1254064 said:


> I pick up black ops two days, and that's all I'm doing ....I. done for the season
> 
> My wideout is up for sale, just put a new edge and wing tips on a few days ago brand new and unused


What's next???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I dont know, I can't get pass this level....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1254069 said:


> I dont know, I can't get pass this level....


Hey Pat you sellin the truck s well and gettin out of all together???


----------



## Midwest Pond

R&R Yard Design;1253784 said:


> Hey pond nice poem on gingers page.


ty Sir!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No no

No just the plow, I use my truck all year round. That will go next year in next spring for 013 or when they come out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it bad if I shovel up salt pile off the road from the state its about 600 lbs


----------



## Midwest Pond

free salt!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1254077 said:


> No no
> 
> No just the plow, I use my truck all year round. That will go next year in next spring for 013 or when they come out


Ok got ya .So during the summer you still give weather reports as well a mold and pollen count?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1254084 said:


> Ok got ya .So during the summer you still give weather reports as well a mold and pollen count?


Nice....Sunday u will need a boat. Did u figure out the fish from last nite

Anyone want to do breakfast tomorrow morning


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1254087 said:


> Nice....Sunday u will need a boat. Did u figure out the fish from last nite
> 
> Anyone want to do breakfast tomorrow morning


Yah sure where at ? and what time if we're not plowin still?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Plowin......well that might not be a problem. 

What's good for the south westside guys or if the mid area guys are intrested in doing food. Maybe 7 or 8 somewhere in tinley orland area


----------



## erkoehler

Olddog, you should put a boss 9'2" vxt with wings to the test next season. I'm interested in seeing how that would hold up vs. The western.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

As I told ron yesterday, I'm thinking about a v with wings. I would like to stay with western tho. My mount and wiring is all the same. Now if I sell as a package, that's what I'm leaning too.

I never keep a plow more then 3 years except one I had for 4 years. I real like my wideout, its just crazy crap I do. Its like my trucks, I just want some else every few years.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1254117 said:


> As I told ron yesterday, I'm thinking about a v with wings. I would like to stay with western tho. My mount and wiring is all the same. Now if I sell as a package, that's what I'm leaning too.
> 
> I never keep a plow more then 3 years except one I had for 4 years. I real like my wideout, its just crazy crap I do. Its like my trucks, I just want some else every few years.


What about a new Fisher Xtreme V with wings and Stainlees Steel 9.5


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1254127 said:


> What about a new Fisher Xtreme V with wings and Stainlees Steel 9.5


fisher would be the XLS only


----------



## ultimate plow

Western 9.5 V poly


----------



## erkoehler

Isn't the xls basically the same as a wideout?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1254162 said:


> Isn't the xls basically the same as a wideout?


Yes they are basically the same.


1olddogtwo;1254064 said:


> I pick up black ops two days, and that's all I'm doing ....I. done for the season
> 
> My wideout is up for sale, just put a new edge and wing tips on a few days ago brand new and unused


Pat have you come up with that price yet? I did talk with him and he is interested. Price would have to be right! My offer from yesterday still stands!


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1253955 said:


> Doesn't look like we're heading out. Not enough to justify it up north.


Any chance you are related to a guy named Dale who lives in McHenry?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

a lot of salting this past week. I wish we could have gotten a push. I am not even close to thinking this season is over. I think march will bring at least 3 pushable events and up to 6 total saltings.


----------



## KMBertog

we salted this a.m.... unsure about tomorrow... supposed to rain something fierce in the afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

no salt, no plow, just working on fertilization contracts...lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep get the floaties ready for tomorrow night we might just need them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1254162 said:


> Isn't the xls basically the same as a wideout?





Pushin 2 Please;1254177 said:


> Yes they are basically the same.
> 
> Pat have you come up with that price yet? I did talk with him and he is interested. Price would have to be right! My offer from yesterday still stands!


Yes on No, the major are the XLS has a trip edge,( wideout full trip) its yellow, and its mounting system. Fisher's are a good plow overall, just forever had RED.

Ron, you offer a couple of numbers yesterday, i wasn't sure and if i heard you right? did also offer a year free of dunkin donuts coffee too?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The first # that you laughed at and free Dunkin coffee. DEAL. You want me to come to the shop or your house to pick it up?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He will give you two years and his pencil. Lol just had to Ron.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If thats what it takes. I'll show him why my wife calls me windex, 2 pumps and a squirt!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

r&r yard design;1254265 said:


> he will give you two years and his pencil. Lol just had to ron.


lol lol....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1254269 said:


> If thats what it takes. I'll show him why my wife calls me windex, 2 pumps and a squirt!:laughing:


oh boy......so how long does take for you to clean your house windows?


----------



## ultimate plow

5 salt runs this week. Started around 330am everytime. A dusting tonight would really top the cake. That would be great if it could be like that year round What a perfect world that would be


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1254289 said:


> 5 salt runs this week. Started around 330am everytime. A dusting tonight would really top the cake. That would be great if it could be like that year round What a perfect world that would be


Not to many will agree with that, but I sure will!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt was great. Quick money.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The ton I picked up off the road today was a good gift to me. Thank you state.


----------



## crazyskier537

Pushin 2 Please;1254295 said:


> Not to many will agree with that, but I sure will!


Same here... Screw summerpayup

We got around 3/4 of an inch and it's been snowing semi- continously since the morning.

I agree with NW, who remebers the big 18" or something snowfall in april? It was like '78 or '79. March is usually a bunch of little events, so it's deff. not over yet!


----------



## Rico T.

I actually witnessed some snowflakes today...it was nice while it lasted...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pat, I have an 8'6" mvp plus with wings. You will demolish the wings on the first storm. Don't even bother buying them. Don't get me wrong, the wings are great. But I really have to remember they are on there so I don't bend the deal out of them


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1254406 said:


> Pat, I have an 8'6" mvp plus with wings. You will demolish the wings on the first storm. Don't even bother buying them. Don't get me wrong, the wings are great. But I really have to remember they are on there so I don't bend the deal out of them


me, tear something up???

that was my 1st concern on the wideout, but never had a problem. Yes, I'm speaking apples to oranges, but i l've my wings..... i may even get some for dinner to night.

Anyways if I sell my plow complete, i will go with boss vxt, 800 for wings may wait


----------



## brianbrich1

Where we having breakfest tommorow on the south side? Olddog you got the v game blackops?


----------



## brianbrich1

Getting the West 8.5 mvp this year myself i like the trip edge and iso module.


----------



## erkoehler

$495 for standard wings and I think $595 for vxt wings from equipment specialists.


----------



## SnowMatt13

snowing ever so nicely at the border. Too bad you can barely see the flakes
Street is trying to turn white......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1254448 said:


> Where we having breakfest tommorow on the south side? Olddog you got the v game blackops?


too funny, i got playstation for xmas, just broke out last week and bought call of duty black ops. My sister shows up today with my xmas present, guess what it is?



erkoehler;1254458 said:


> $495 for standard wings and I think $595 for vxt wings from equipment specialists.


still ouch but still cheaper then cpw, then again most place's are...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Forecast leaning a bit toward some freezing rain and sleet now sunday night.....


----------



## erkoehler

Low of 22 tonight, lots are wet......should I salt? Did not salt this morning as there was plenty already down to burn off the snow.

High tomorrow of 37 which is why im hesitant.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt if you want to. if it open tonight then I would go look at them


----------



## Midwest Pond

up north here we have barely have a coating...... but salt them because you have their safety your top priority


----------



## erkoehler

They close at 8 and open at 9am....I'm thinking the ice won't melt by the time the stores open in the morning.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1254617 said:


> They close at 8 and open at 9am....I'm thinking the ice won't melt by the time the stores open in the morning.


Ive been thinking about this as well. I salted this morning because I didnt salt the dusting before last nights.....I cant decide what to do....

FYI...I just came home and the untreated road in the subdivision was very very slick....but treated surfaces are not. Hopefully the salt will keep the layer between the moisture and the pavement from turning to ice.


----------



## REAPER

erkoehler;1254617 said:


> They close at 8 and open at 9am....I'm thinking the ice won't melt by the time the stores open in the morning.


If they are up here then I would salt. My patio and the side street next to me where they mistreat when it comes to snow removal are slicker then snot with a mist or real light snow falling most of the day.


----------



## KMBertog

we are more than likely headed out to salt early a.m.... we put salt down yesterday, and again this morning, but still these lots are pretty slick with all the mist/light snow all day we have had. looks like it's pretty much outta here in the near future though. perhaps a little bit after midnight.


----------



## erkoehler

Thinking I'll salt tonight between 8 and 10.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1254652 said:


> Thinking I'll salt tonight between 8 and 10.


i guess they are loading the trucks at the shop as i type.... we must be headed out in a hurry it looks like. get it down now before it is thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1254663 said:


> i guess they are loading the trucks at the shop as i type.... we must be headed out in a hurry it looks like. get it down now before it is thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon :laughing:


Same here, going tonight


----------



## Innovative Snow

Everything here by O'Hare is slick as can be. We just came in from salting everything. Be careful everybody. To those of you trying to decide weather or not to salt I highly recommended you do.


----------



## erkoehler

Temperature is dropping fast, we're down to 26. Lost 5 degrees in a little over an hour.


----------



## KMBertog

erkoehler;1254725 said:


> Temperature is dropping fast, we're down to 26. Lost 5 degrees in a little over an hour.


we are headed out soon. next hour or two.


----------



## alexf250

Anyone on the southside salting?


----------



## NW Snow Removal

it is getting really slick. Only salting things that are open between now and 10am. some are on the southside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the next disappointment is around march 4 - 5 th....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I don't know if I'm going to salt or not


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1254784 said:


> I don't know if I'm going to salt or not


its a wet fog out there, if the temp's drop here....it will be slick ...its 33 in lansing and 26 at ohare


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thanks pat.


----------



## Midwest Pond

dont confuse me with some map for March 6th, I'm still trying to figure out if you guys went salting or not


----------



## the new boss 92

i drank alot tonight if any one needs liquid de icer..........


----------



## the new boss 92

what do yo guys think a 7'6 boss st8 blade is worth with all wiring and hald held contorler. everything for an obs chevy? im might be picking up a new truck soon and my blade is deff to small. 

so were would you guys start with the fallowing packages?

compleat plow package with controler, wiring and 88-98 chevy bracket?

just the plow no truck side?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

NW Snow Removal;1254770 said:


> it is getting really slick. Only salting things that are open between now and 10am. some are on the southside.


Im on the same page as you. Done and at home relaxing already. Some roads are very slick.....


----------



## dlcs

just got in from salting, hopefully the freezing rain is done for awhile. Plowed and salted this morning and salted again tonight. Now i have a popping/pinging noise coming from the rear of my truck, like under the cab. I hope its just a u-joint and not something serious liek the tranny. Going to have my mechanic take a peak tommorrow afternoon, hope its not anything more serious. Got my back up salt guy and plow guy ready to go just in case for tommorrow morning. The way these guys are forcasting, you never know what you'll wake up to. I swear this year hasn't been short of repairs.


----------



## AJ 502

the new boss 92;1254839 said:


> i drank alot tonight if any one needs liquid de icer..........


Waaaaaassss Upppppppppp?????? LMAO!


----------



## AJ 502

Chicago broke the 115 year old record tonight for Februrary!!!!

Awesome Job Mother Nature!!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

AJ 502;1254880 said:


> Chicago broke the 115 year old record tonight for Februrary!!!!
> 
> Awesome Job Mother Nature!!!!!!


Global warming


----------



## erkoehler

Full salt run complete.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tonight should prove to interesting......atleast nobody should get stuck with a lot of extra salt at the end of the year.


----------



## erkoehler

Anybody have the phone number to the guy that sells salt on north ave? I need 2 tons and im in Bloomingdale.


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1254958 said:


> Tonight should prove to interesting......atleast nobody should get stuck with a lot of extra salt at the end of the year.


no kidding! it seems like we have gone through so much salt this year.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

1olddogtwo;1254958 said:


> Tonight should prove to interesting......atleast nobody should get stuck with a lot of extra salt at the end of the year.


I like to keep enough salt on hand for 4 salt events. With all the, who knows whats gonna happen, I 'd rather be safe than sorry. I hope to end this year with less than last years 120 tons. although it was nice starting winter with salt that was all ready paid for.


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1254977 said:


> Anybody have the phone number to the guy that sells salt on north ave? I need 2 tons and im in Bloomingdale.


 It's landscape depot I don't have the # on me but you can google it


----------



## snowguys

snowguys;1254986 said:


> It's landscape depot I don't have the # on me but you can google it of you wanna make a trip to Chicago like 90/94 I got some but it's kinda brown tint to it for 50 ton it will not flow in Snowex spreaders all others it's ok


----------



## erkoehler

How far from 355 and army trail are you? Trying to get this done by 9.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1254993 said:


> How far from 355 and army trail are you? Trying to get this done by 9.


Ag vangundy on lake street in Roselle has salt also.


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1254993 said:


> How far from 355 and army trail are you? Trying to get this done by 9.


Like 20mins


----------



## snowguys

What kind of spreader do you I know this salt won't flow in my Snowex like I salt but I have two westerns and it flows fine so if you have a conveyor you will be fine


----------



## REAPER

Even tho we had been salting all week lots in Crystal Lake and Elgin were ice rinks and some even back to white. Another salt run this morning but it took a long time for it to start melting down to pavement. It was still dark out but still took longer than what I expect for it to start melting down. 

Actually PLOWED as well!
Gravel lot that is never salted has been untouched all week and from the slush and flurries all week had a nice crisp 2+ inches on it.


----------



## erkoehler

Found a guy, thanks. I have a salt dogg.....auger.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Definately slick at the border.
All the roads were white last night and then they glazed over.

Milwaukee guessers saying more of a mix here at the border tonight, 1-3 after it changes over....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

pat what do you think is going to happen tonight for nw indiana


----------



## tls22

Areas north of i-88 watch for a change to snow after mid-night tonight......could be some accumlation.....i think salt will be needed 2morrow morning as a flash freeze will happen tonight


----------



## GMC99

WOW 1-2 inches of rain tonight!! If only it were going to be snow!


----------



## ultimate plow

We didnt even go out. The boss man went out to salt restraunts and mini malls stuff that was/would be open. He said it being sunday and the little warm up today that we could get away with it. Didnt want to put a bad tatse in new customers mouths. They are all already getting billed for 5 salts this week. Looks like some action early monday morning toopayup


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

snowguys;1254988 said:


> snowguys;1254986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's landscape depot I don't have the # on me but you can google it of you wanna make a trip to Chicago like 90/94 I got some but it's kinda brown tint to it for 50 ton it will not flow in Snowex spreaders all others it's ok
> 
> 
> 
> was that magic salt that got wet? if so i use it in my salt dogg vbox at time have to turn on the vib.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1255096 said:


> pat what do you think is going to happen tonight for nw indiana


I haven't got of the sofa yet....this game has got me hooked...ill look later but my gut is heavy rain all night with some iceing around day break


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1255185 said:


> I haven't got of the sofa yet....this game has got me hooked...ill look later but my gut is heavy rain all night with some iceing around day break


are you playing black ops? what is your gamer tag


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, oneolddog2....whatelse would it be..... lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1255206 said:


> Yea, oneolddog2....what would it be lol


Are you playing on xbox live gamer tag does not exist


----------



## brianbrich1

To bad you got ps olddog our i would come hunt you down on 360


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1255213 said:


> Are you playing on xbox live gamer tag does not exist


Ps3...I could be wrong, I just left to the store....
This is all new to me...by in the early 1900's, we played with sticks and stones


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1255217 said:


> Ps3...I could be wrong, I just left to the store....
> This is all new to me...by in the early 1900's, we played with sticks and stones


I play on xbox 360 om live you should try playing on live


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

brianbrich1;1255215 said:


> To bad you got ps olddog our i would come hunt you down on 360


What's your gamer tag


----------



## brianbrich1

well if all we get is rain tonight maybe ill turn my xbox on...RJ whats your tag?


----------



## brianbrich1

jarheadyatyas


----------



## snowguys

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1255184 said:


> snowguys;1254988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> was that magic salt that got wet? if so i use it in my salt dogg vbox at time have to turn on the vib.[/QUOTE
> 
> No it's Rock salt it is wet and I guess the brown tint is where from they mine it im still pissed I got and I was getting nice try white salt all year from the company
Click to expand...


----------



## ultimate plow

Salting for the north looks promising. 1-2" by morning most are saying. A plow would be great


----------



## tls22

...a mixed bag of wintry precipitation expected tonight through
monday morning...

.a strong warm front extending from deepening low pressure over
the oklahoma panhandle through central illinois and indiana to
northern ohio. South of this front lies an unseasonably warm and
moist airmass...while much cooler air resides to the north.
Initially...this warm front will be the focus for showers and
thunderstorms...but as the warm air moves north...overrunning the
cold air and the wedge of shallow cold air moves south...a period
of freezing rain and sleet will begin. The freezing rain and sleet
will develop to the south overnight...eventually reaching the far
southeastern counties by morning. As the airmass will remain
unstable into the night...brief bursts of heavy sleet is likely.
Eventually...the layer of warm air above the sub-freezing air at
the surface will be eroded by deep layer cold air and the
precipitation will change over to all snow.

Ilz010>014-019>022-inz001-280545-
/o.new.klot.ww.y.0007.110228t0500z-110228t1500z/
lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-lake in-
including the cities of...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...
Chicago...ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...gary
337 pm cst sun feb 27 2011

...winter weather advisory in effect from 11 pm this evening to
9 am cst monday...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter
weather advisory for freezing rain and sleet changing over to
snow...which is in effect from 11 pm this evening to 9 am cst
monday.

* timing...freezing rain and sleet occasionally mixing with snow
from late this evening through early monday morning...then snow
until late monday morning.

* accumulations...one to two tenths of an inch of sleet and
freezing rain. Total snowfall of 1 to 2 inches.

* hazards...accumulating sleet and freezing rain changing over to
accumulating snow.

* impacts...freezing precipitation will cause dangerous driving
conditions.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory means that periods of snow...sleet...or
freezing rain will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for
slippery roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dang, here I thought Id get a good nights sleep tonight....


----------



## erkoehler

Don’t have any plows hooked up. Let it snow!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

DistinctiveDave;1255377 said:


> Dang, here I thought Id get a good nights sleep tonight....


seriously. oh well. I'll sleep in june.


----------



## KMBertog

my plow is still at the dealer getting fixed! better figure out what the heck is going on in a hurry if we might push!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The nws says 2 to 4 inch by morning.....I'm temptted to look, it been like 3 days without really looking at any detail.....


----------



## ultimate plow

Detailed forcast for my area from noaa says 3-5 for McHenry county :yow!: 2" would be perfect!


----------



## erkoehler

Its not all that warm, couple degrees cooler and it will be snow!


----------



## SnowMatt13

my truck temp guage said 32 on the way home.
Going to be close......


----------



## dlcs

Here we go again. Moline NWS says less than a 1/2" snow and sleet accum. Chicago NWS has us in 3-5" snow and sleet accum. WTF can't they even agree with each other. Looks like another up all night, wait and see night. Did this crap every night last week, I wish they could get it right.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm guessing this shifted south...unheard of.....may it will be our friend for once.

I'm on my way home to look


----------



## dlcs

Its been 30 degrees here all day and misting but nothing is freezing, ground too warm?


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;1255431 said:


> Its been 30 degrees here all day and misting but nothing is freezing, ground too warm?


Treated surfaces are starting to loose the battle with the mist which is good. Will get all the salt off. Its gonna rain but hopefully the transition will be early.


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;1255429 said:


> Here we go again. Moline NWS says less than a 1/2" snow and sleet accum. Chicago NWS has us in 3-5" snow and sleet accum. WTF can't they even agree with each other. Looks like another up all night, wait and see night. Did this crap every night last week, I wish they could get it right.


Dont let it beat you up man. Just wake up at 3am anti stess thing


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sounds like a slight south shift in the low.
Not sure how much the warm air being drawn up will influence.....will be an interesting set-up.
I hope this one plays out and we get 3-5.
We were 0-3 with accumulating snow forecasts last week. Although there was nothing easy to predict about any of the events, it just gets frustrating. Tired of driving around with my plow on.....would be nice to have a push.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Is it possible for the south side to get********* again.....yea. I would think up north has the best chance of plowable snow, its hard to tell on this driod


Good luck all


----------



## dfdsuperduty

well Pat please keep us posted as to what is going on I really hate this time of the year the temp is just close to freezing that anything is possible.


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck everyone


Go Hawks!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I think I"LL just stay up all night and watch movies and eat


----------



## bertog

KMBertog;1255400 said:


> my plow is still at the dealer getting fixed! better figure out what the heck is going on in a hurry if we might push!!


I'd say if its still at the dealer you are out of luck:laughing::waving:


----------



## KMBertog

DIRISHMAN;1255485 said:


> I think I"LL just stay up all night and watch movies and eat


That's my plan Dennis. I honestly have no faith in the forecasts until I see it with my own eyes. Will peek out the window every so often to see what's going on .

If we do have to plow, I'm going to take my old man's Chevy... My Meyer still isn't ready from what I hear. Not exactly thrilled.... I love my dad's plow, but his truck is just a tad too big for my liking when it comes to the residential work I do... The three in Glenview will hate his truck.. the one in Barrington Hills will be just fine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bertog;1255487 said:


> I'd say if its still at the dealer you are out of luck:laughing::waving:


Oh, keith's dealer posting as his twin


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1255492 said:


> Oh, keith's dealer post as his twin


thanks for busting my balls guys...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1255470 said:


> well Pat please keep us posted as to what is going on I really hate this time of the year the temp is just close to freezing that anything is possible.


U and I are in the same boat, having internet cpu trouble at home on top of it

I'm going with a repeat on the southside as most of this week. Inch or so, I can't see your details on the phone, but if u salt, your golden.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I keep looking at the weather report is disbelief............ the timing on this is all messed up.......... 


but i'll certainly take the cash


----------



## bertog

KMBertog;1255504 said:


> thanks for busting my balls guys...


your welcome


----------



## Innovative Snow

Well the latest news according to the morons that have no clue as to whats going on. This rain is going is going to start changing over anytime between now and 11pm working from north to south. Good luck everyone I hope we can all get a plow and salt out of this.


----------



## KMBertog

bertog;1255550 said:


> your welcome


alright since apparently i'm not welcome anymore and have become some sort of joke, i'm going to delete my account.

i will continue to keep in touch with the few of you who i have come to known. best of luck to you guys the rest of this winter and the years to come.

take care.


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1255512 said:


> I keep looking at the weather report is disbelief............ the timing on this is all messed up..........
> 
> but i'll certainly take the cash


I'm looking at the reports from Iowa and south and it looks like most of this isn't hitting the ground yet? Lots of mist out there, but no freezing yet, not even on the truck. Oh well.


----------



## snowguys

Km I believe like im sure most guys on here that your welcome here even if we havent meet ( I missed the meet and greet) it's good to have nice convo about plowing with good people


----------



## swtiih

KMBertog;1255558 said:


> alright since apparently i'm not welcome anymore and have become some sort of joke, i'm going to delete my account.
> 
> i will continue to keep in touch with the few of you who i have come to known. best of luck to you guys the rest of this winter and the years to come.
> 
> take care.


I don't have a problem with you. I think most jokes on here are all in good fun, nothing personal


----------



## the new boss 92

i think i missed something with km? we all just playing and having a good time wasting time waiting for hopes and dreams [email protected]!


----------



## erkoehler

KMBertog;1255558 said:


> alright since apparently i'm not welcome anymore and have become some sort of joke, i'm going to delete my account.
> 
> i will continue to keep in touch with the few of you who i have come to known. best of luck to you guys the rest of this winter and the years to come.
> 
> take care.


Easy tiger, its a joke.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Keith you know we love you. We are just all pissed off at the talking headache.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1255646 said:


> Easy tiger, its a joke.


Relax KM, someone is just jacking with you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I'm blind in the weather dept...Somehow I have a trojan that keeps taking to other sites


----------



## KMBertog

1olddogtwo;1255653 said:


> Relax KM, someone is just jacking with you


well... i only let me or my girlfriend jack with me :laughing:

i just want to know who it is, is all.


----------



## Innovative Snow

Whats the scoop everybody? We are starting to see a little frozen rain here.


----------



## tls22

going to be some serious icing north of 88....dekalb-auora-north side of the city before it goes to snow


----------



## ultimate plow

tls22;1255718 said:


> going to be some serious icing north of 88....dekalb-auora-north side of the city before it goes to snow


Hey tim what time you think it will change to snow? 2-3" will be awsome I LOVE it, rockin and rollin all year it seems


----------



## KMBertog

tls22;1255718 said:


> going to be some serious icing north of 88....dekalb-auora-north side of the city before it goes to snow


TLS love your updates on our weather... why the updates in our area? Just curious. I know you are in Jersey.... your forecasts are usually accurate!


----------



## AJ 502

Just went out to smoke a cig and 2 big lightning flashes. A 3rd just a few minutes ago lighting up the sky.


----------



## tls22

ultimate plow;1255732 said:


> Hey tim what time you think it will change to snow? 2-3" will be awsome I LOVE it, rockin and rollin all year it seems


I would say 2-3am....prob earlier the further north one is.....but i think the ice is going to be the biggest problem....hard to judge how much preciep will be left when it does change to snow......light frz rain will do more harm to roads, then heavy frz rain. The heavy frz tends to not build ice up, just puddels on road ways....that might save you guys from some serious problems on the roads...


----------



## crazyskier537

Ok BOIZ! It's been raining here and now it's frozen SOLID on my patio table. Sidewalks and roads are next...

The problem isn't freezing RAIN, it's wet snowy slushy sh*t falling like crazy, then freezing. Can't plow it, gotta rape it with salt. We had one of those scenarios earlier in the season, and it sucked. 1" of frozen whoknowswhat.

Anyway, stay safe guys!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Holy hell the house just shook with that one. I'm scared now


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Crazy where is that at.


----------



## tls22

KMBertog;1255738 said:


> TLS love your updates on our weather... why the updates in our area? Just curious. I know you are in Jersey.... your forecasts are usually accurate!


thanks, idk forcasting weather is a hobby of mine and i talk to alot of guys in ur area that look foard to the update


----------



## Bartlett_2

This is crazy, how many times can the forecast change! I don't want to be on the lookout all night again, but I guess I don't have a choice! On my way home two hours ago, it was still misty out, & still looks wet right now...


----------



## Bartlett_2

tls22;1255749 said:


> thanks, idk forcasting weather is a hobby of mine and i talk to alot of guys in ur area that look foard to the update


I second that, thank you!Thumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pouring like hell right now. Might not be fun later.


----------



## Innovative Snow

tls22;1255749 said:


> thanks, idk forcasting weather is a hobby of mine and i talk to alot of guys in ur area that look foard to the update


I think it would be okay to give you a big thank you from all of us


----------



## AJ 502

R&R Yard Design;1255748 said:


> Crazy where is that at.


The lightning or slush rain?
Anyway, Lisle. It must be across the entire area if you are getting lightning also out by you.


----------



## erkoehler

We need a bring tim to Chicago campaign & fund......he should be our guest of honor at the next meet and greet.


----------



## tls22

Bartlett_2;1255757 said:


> I second that, thank you!Thumbs Up





Innovative Snow;1255760 said:


> I think it would be okay to give you a big thank you from all of us





erkoehler;1255766 said:


> We need a bring tim to Chicago campaign & fund......he should be our guest of honor at the next meet and greet.


Thanks guys.....im going to try to come out for sima, so i can put some faces to these names. And most importantly drink some beer...

Be safe out there tonight


----------



## GMC99

channel 9 said less than a half inch of snow accumulation


----------



## dlcs

Ok we got ligthning and thunder rattling the windows and no precip. This has to be the strangest weather. Oh well, i'm goign to bed and watch some tv. I'm sick of waiting up and looking outside.


----------



## dlcs

We have freezing precip now, windshield of my truck is iced over. Temp has gone up a degree here.


----------



## snowman79

thunder and lightning in marengo right now. Crazy the windows are shakin!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Thunder & lightning, dog's going nuts. Raining a bit hard right now. Weather report showed less then an inch expected for Dupage Co....


----------



## dlcs

If we do end up getting heavy freezing rain, I bet there will be power outages all over, since its windy. We haven't had a bad ice storm since Dec. 07 and I don't want one either.


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I should have fueled up the truck!


----------



## Midwest Pond

GMC99;1255774 said:


> channel 9 said less than a half inch of snow accumulation


I saw this.... just setting an early alarm and going to look out my weather window


----------



## the new boss 92

This weather is broken Nd all the guessers except old dog and TLS


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm just setting alarm for 2am. Figure I will head to shop then and take a ride. Might as well because I will be up anyway. Hate getting up every hour. I can at least get something done at shop if need be


----------



## dlcs

I may be wrong but for me, looks like most of it will be east of here by 1:00am. Won't be long until everything is east of the Mississippi. Seems to be moving pretty quick.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

KMBertog;1255657 said:


> well... i only let me or my girlfriend jack with me :laughing:
> 
> i just want to know who it is, is all.


Get's old quick ... Only a matter of time before they quit, as long as you don't let them know it bothers you


----------



## KMBertog

still raining at my place.... looks like salt a.m., but unsure of when the change over to slush/ice/snow will happen. i am west of our "zero tolerance" accounts though.... anyone closer to glenview/northbrook/arlington heights with an update?


----------



## KMBertog

dlcs;1255802 said:


> If we do end up getting heavy freezing rain, I bet there will be power outages all over, since its windy. We haven't had a bad ice storm since Dec. 07 and I don't want one either.


my old man has wanted a power outage ever since he put in the generator at his house 2 years ago.... still has yet to have the power go out, lol :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

KMBertog;1255822 said:


> still raining at my place.... looks like salt a.m., but unsure of when the change over to slush/ice/snow will happen. i am west of our "zero tolerance" accounts though.... anyone closer to glenview/northbrook/arlington heights with an update?


Rainin like hell in skokie. Doesn't seem to be sleet yet


----------



## snorider075

Cars and elevated surfasces are glazed over here now precip is trying to change over to frozen precip with ice mixing in crazy lighting and thunder as well. Again thanks for all you do Olddog and Tim!


----------



## metallihockey88

Take it back, just went outside and there's a nice 1/4in thick sheet of slush over everything


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Windy as all hell now maybe it will all dry up so we don't get ice.


----------



## AJ 502

Raining to hard here for anything to freeze at the moment.


----------



## AJ 502

By 5:15 a.m. Is the rain supposed to stop so I can go to work pouring concrete on a pan deck with 1 floor above?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let just hope that there is no large amount of ice.


----------



## Bird21

Full salt operation now, gonna get ugly


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Weak Sauce, just a quick salt run will nip this in the butt.


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning! Ice is here, snow is not!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Goooooooooooooood Moooooooooooooooooorning Eric


----------



## captshawn

Dusting of frozen crunchy snow in Winthrop Harbor. Under 1/4 inch.....


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;1255903 said:


> Goooooooooooooood Moooooooooooooooooorning Eric


Wake up, it's time to salt!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1255905 said:


> Wake up, it's time to salt!


I had to tell that to my truck...1/4" of ice on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where's the snow. Did anyone even get a flake or a dusting? .....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat you guys Salting


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Did not see one flake.


----------



## GMC99

Not a damn thing in carol stream except ice, just watched a city truck drifting sideways down the street! Thought for sure with the way the radar looked last night we were going to get something.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sullys you salt.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think we just spot salting if needed, I ask them not to call me if I wasn't needed, need to be up in downers grove early this am. I haven't been outside yet


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Down in Matteson its good not bad at all. How is it near Tinley area.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DistinctiveDave;1255906 said:


> I had to tell that to my truck...1/4" of ice on it.


I used a torche this morning just to get the button to depress


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Russ sounds like we got the shaft again...


----------



## dlcs

Heavy glazing of ice here, not a flake of snow. Salt run already done.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like tls called this on the money......thanks tim, your the man


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat you do know you are still one hell of a guy.


----------



## brianbrich1

Just got back from checking some no salt needed....


----------



## KMBertog

slicker than snot up here on untreated surfaces. dundee road was a hockey rink on my way to the shop at 3:30 this morning.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Russ. That's a big no. I went out at 4am. It was hardly icy.


----------



## the new boss 92

BUST, this winter is over sorry to break it to you guys.i want snow but im thinking its over...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1255946 said:


> Pat you do know you are still one hell of a guy.


why thank you kind sir.

Well this sounds like cleveland got nailed last night so im out of here this afternoon.

hopefully saturday has something in the mix for you guys...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Started as sleet/frz rain at the border last night, changed to snow at 11.
Snowed harder than hell for 20 mins, then light snow for another 20. 1/2 inch on top of the ice.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Spotted lots most were ok. Only used 200 lbs.


----------



## erkoehler

Full salt run for us.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well guys at least we made some money on salting the past two weeks its better than making nothing at all.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

March 6th an 7th looks good but things always change


----------



## Bartlett_2

I salted most of my lots, seems where the sun didn't hit, froze up bad. Gear is getting washed and stored away today, I think we're done. Was a pretty good run this season!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I wouldn't throw in the towel yet.
In the last 5 years we have plowed into April once or twice....


----------



## ERWbuilders

...i hate to say it but i think im done this year too...im ready for spring and trying to find a heavy equipment operator job...mind you just incase i do have experience on a frontend track loader gear driven and hydrostat, 6 way finish dozer, bobcat, straight body dump truck, backhoe and more....if...anyones interested....


----------



## Dissociative

i sold my first solar powered attic fan last week, so lets hope i can't get up there to install for at least a little while.


----------



## Bartlett_2

SnowMatt13;1256182 said:


> I wouldn't throw in the towel yet.
> In the last 5 years we have plowed into April once or twice....


The previous three seasons we haven't, and I don't think we will this year. I could always be wrong...


----------



## brianbrich1

I think that last few years the last week of feb was last pushable snows...after that it was salting but I would have to check my invoicing for prev years.I was just checking your videos of lights Diss....nice job..I will have my chvy 2011 visiting you this year...not sure if I will set up for paving season yet or wait till fall....can you strobe trailers to?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Does anyone think we will get anything or is it over


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I think the year before last we plowed in april due to lake effect snow, but only places that were open on sunday.


----------



## erkoehler

Two years ago we plowed April 4th I believe.


----------



## brianbrich1

I as a non weatherman but a guesser by what we have done lately in the past few years is have under a inch when we get it and a little salt and warmer day temps make that go away...maybe one more push but a few more saltings is my guess


----------



## Midwest Pond

last year the last plowable event was 2/25


I'm going into hardscape mode and the snow will just be an irritant that makes me extra cash, but yea......

I'm done looking for snow..... now I just want above freezing for working weather


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well the weather channel says sat. R/s sunday snow showers also on monday don't know how true this will be. 
I think after 3/7 I will start taking the spreader off


----------



## GMC99

god this headache just wont go away


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

GMC99;1256519 said:


> god this headache just wont go away


Go see a doctor. Some things are here to stay

When do you stop salting?


----------



## dlcs

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1256512 said:


> Well the weather channel says sat. R/s sunday snow showers also on monday don't know how true this will be.
> I think after 3/7 I will start taking the spreader off


IIRC aturday should be cold enough for snow or at least salt.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

GMC99;1256519 said:


> god this headache just wont go away


Lol. I see wintry mix on Friday night.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA in Moline says major weather pattern shift coming for the weekend bringing a very active weather pattern. Possible major system Tuesday. Ya know, i'm thinking they should be worry on whats its going to be doing the next day, not a week out. But it does sound good. Doesn't the Farmers Alamnac say for a snowy march?


----------



## dlcs

DistinctiveDave;1256577 said:


> Lol. I see wintry mix on Friday night.


...and Saturday -Sunday night. :redbounce


----------



## the new boss 92

Bartlett_2;1256364 said:


> The previous three seasons we haven't, and I don't think we will this year. I could always be wrong...


correct me if im wrong.... but i remember an accurat carriers email posted before by you right? if so i seen you on army trail just past target in your truck about 430. good looking truck you got.


----------



## the new boss 92

dlcs;1256709 said:


> ...and Saturday -Sunday night. :redbounce


dont forget monday- tuesday, that coming next i just wanted to beat the weather guessers!


----------



## brianbrich1

I believe farmers almanac called for below avg temps and a below avg snowfall for entire winter


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know u guys will be mad, but I'm happy that we have a little break. I am going to a trade show in Louisville, KY tomorrow thru Friday. Works out perfect for me. But I do hope to come home to some good winter weather. We have a lot of March left, and plenty of cold air still left.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Going to the hillbilly reunion without me? You know I would have fit right in!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pumpers and Porta Johns here we come! You can even bring your overalls and straw hat.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Everything is packed, except the straw hat. I'm wearing that in the truck! Is it OK if I only brought flannel shirts?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan look out for the pencil


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1256877 said:


> Ryan look out for the pencil


oh **** lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He knows all about and loves the pencil!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I bet he does.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

.....:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

Just wont stop giving us hope...


----------



## Midwest Pond

getting really tired of being let down though........... putting in a retaining wall on Thursday/ Friday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So how many times do you think that map will change by the weekend?


----------



## Midwest Pond

was that a trick question....lol

I'll say three


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1256936 said:


> So how many times do you think that map will change by the weekend?


62 or it goes way north


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I also was thinking 3. Sad, because that would mean it changes everyday until the weekend. Lets hope the snow doesn't keep going farther north.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1256943 said:


> 62 or it goes way north


62!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

5 bucks says JD already re-drew it for tomorrow


----------



## Midwest Pond

an 8 inch storm and by the time your plowing its 3-4 inches of slush


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1256949 said:


> 5 bucks says JD already re-drew it for tomorrow


My bet is, he has the rest of the week already drawn out!


Midwest Pond;1256952 said:


> an 8 inch storm and by the time your plowing its 3-4 inches of slush


3-4 inches? Down here it would be maybe a salt run.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say 3 feet right now by Friday rain.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Midwest Pond;1256952 said:


> an 8 inch storm and by the time your plowing its 3-4 inches of slush


Id be interested in something like this.


----------



## the new boss 92

never going to happen BS


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1256721 said:


> correct me if im wrong.... but i remember an accurat carriers email posted before by you right? if so i seen you on army trail just past target in your truck about 430. good looking truck you got.


Yep, that's me. Accurate Carriers is the co. name. Thanks! You must've seen it after I took everything off & cleaned it up yesterday.


----------



## the new boss 92

yup it sure was fancy and clean looking, hopefully i can see it in winter mood. although thats not going to happen any more this year......... lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Put up a pic of it.


----------



## the new boss 92

R&R Yard Design;1256983 said:


> Put up a pic of it.


dont tempt him, i bet he wont do it :laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He better.


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1256982 said:


> yup it sure was fancy and clean looking, hopefully i can see it in winter mood. although thats not going to happen any more this year......... lol


This time, I strapped the salter & plow to pallets, and put them on the racks in my warehouse, so I am not counting on using them again this year, but we shall see....

I guess I should have taken a pic of it in winter mode for my avatar...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U guys are making me home sick talking about snow this weekend.....sure I get plow thru river flooded roads and go ice staking in the parking lots....the city was out plowing the junk to the curbs here this morning to make the roads passable.


----------



## crazyskier537

I'll print out that forecast and post it on my wall, just so I get a smile on my face whenever I look at it.

I hope we get another 2+ incher again this winter!payup


----------



## KMBertog

GMC99;1256922 said:


> Just wont stop giving us hope...


i am pretty sure no way that forecast is happening... but if it does, thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## GMC99

KMBertog;1257247 said:


> i am pretty sure no way that forecast is happening... but if it does, thank you thank you thank you!!!


Believe me im not getting my hopes up at all, would be nice though!


----------



## the new boss 92

im goint to lake sore drive beach next week suppossed to be nice lol, plow season is done!


----------



## dlcs

Done? Lots of snow in the forcast but i'm not getting my hopes up. It can be done as far as i'm concerned. Just did February invoices and I almost feel guilty sending them out, I have never billed out so much in all the years that I have plowed. Life is good!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I heard temps climbing into the upper 40's and low 50's the week of the 13th through the 19th? Lets hope we get something between now and than, cause we are in the final weeks of winter mode now!


----------



## KMBertog

i would kill for just 1 more nice little 3 or 4" snow to end the season.


----------



## metallihockey88

Headin out to crest hill now. Any of you southside boys up for an early am beer? Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Erik, I've been drinking since 530 this morning. That's how us southsiders roll!


----------



## metallihockey88

Haha sad part is I believe ya


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow has John Dee changed his forecast. At least now he's saying 1-2 Saturday morning. My guess, that will also change as early as tomorrow!


----------



## SnowMatt13

No faith in any weather forecast anymore......


----------



## the new boss 92

well i just got a phone call saying i have a job lined up driving a roll off, if everything works out looks like i wont be plowing any more. im kind of depressed i love plowing, and it will be like loosing a loved one lol. if i do get it though im going to build the harley i always wanted 2000's bagger with a s&s 130 motor.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Congrats on the new job, New Boss. These days those are hard to come by. As far as plowing, maybe you'll still get a few hours on the weekends or even after work. Either way, congratulations.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Working for who?


----------



## the new boss 92

company in west chicago were my dad works, its k hoving. im going to start by filling in for guys that are on vacation 4-5 days a week and then i will eventually work full time. im going to still be able to work my night job at ups to were i just got a promotion as a supervisor to so right now im doing good.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

His new boss!


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1257903 said:


> Congrats on the new job, New Boss. These days those are hard to come by. As far as plowing, maybe you'll still get a few hours on the weekends or even after work. Either way, congratulations.


im hoping i can still plow im going to be really sad to be honest i work for a great guy during the winter and never had any issues with him. i also get to use his heated shop if needed and his auto parts account when i need parts and stuff. i really have alot on my plate now and its hard cause im going to have 3 nice jobs but can only keep 2 or work all 3 on occation hopefully.


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1257914 said:


> im hoping i can still plow im going to be really sad to be honest i work for a great guy during the winter and never had any issues with him. i also get to use his heated shop if needed and his auto parts account when i need parts and stuff. i really have alot on my plate now and its hard cause im going to have 3 nice jobs but can only keep 2 or work all 3 on occation hopefully.


Congrats! I'm sure you'll figure it all out, but at least it is a positive issue to wok out. Thumbs Up


----------



## the new boss 92

oh yea im hope i can do everything still, if the work is there i take it with this economy. on a side note i have to venture up there tomarrow to fill out backround check papers and take a pee test. that very last thing i have to wait for is to see what the insurence company is going to say with me behing the wheel, that might be the tought part to sell them on considering im under 21 and driving a cdl truck.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Funny, last night Skilling had a good portion of the accumulating snowfall city and SE towards Indiana on his RPM snowfall forecast model.
JD has everything WAY NW today.
Haven't looked, because I do not want to cry, but is there that much difference in the model runs still???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes. They have NO idea!


----------



## ERWbuilders

meteorologists are way overpaid idiots...they cant get laid no matter how much money they have so they take it out on us plow guys..hehe


----------



## crazyskier537

ERWbuilders;1258056 said:


> cant get laid


Two words...

Ginger Zee:yow!:


----------



## erkoehler

Well my f250 is going to need head gaskets very soon. Hopefully we'll get a three day window next week for that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

crazyskier537;1258074 said:


> Two words...
> 
> Ginger Zee:yow!:


She is fine. My mother in law is a 8th grade teacher and Ginger came to her school last year. She got me a real good pic of her. Although great on the eye's, she has no clue!


erkoehler;1258177 said:


> Well my f250 is going to need head gaskets very soon. Hopefully we'll get a three day window next week for that.


Sorry to hear about the leak. I think that you will have all the time you need after this weekend. Lets hope that I'm wrong. Tom did say accumulating snow this weekend!


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1258177 said:


> Well my f250 is going to need head gaskets very soon. Hopefully we'll get a three day window next week for that.


What? How'd you do that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1258187 said:


> She is fine. My mother in law is a 8th grade teacher and Ginger came to her school last year. She got me a real good pic of her. Although great on the eye's, she has no clue!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the leak. I think that you will have all the time you need after this weekend. Lets hope that I'm wrong. Tom did say accumulating snow this weekend!


What about Amy Freeze and Meghan on ch 2 Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

Also good luck on the job and I think we are done with winter till next year SORRY to Say it..:crying: JMO


----------



## KMBertog

crazyskier537;1258074 said:


> Two words...
> 
> Ginger Zee:yow!:


Ginger Zee is the hottie of all hotties when it comes to meteorologists! YUMMMMMMY!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

KMBertog;1258254 said:


> Ginger Zee is the hottie of all hotties when it comes to meteorologists! YUMMMMMMY!


Oh I dont know Did ya ever see megan in a sweater GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## erkoehler

120k and they're just ready to be done. I bought the extended warranty for this reason!


----------



## erkoehler

That's why im worried, this is my salt rig!


----------



## erkoehler

Im thinking head studs and egr delete while its down. Maybe exhaust depending on funds.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its faster for me to reponse here then to all pms. I'm still in cleveland and the plow is still up for sale. Hoping to be back next week sometime but with another 2 to 3 inches of rain forecasted for the weekend have keep me here longer

I've been to busy to look at the weather for chgo, what are they calling for?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1258720 said:


> Its faster for me to reponse here then to all pms. I'm still in cleveland and the plow is still up for sale. Hoping to be back next week sometime but with another 2 to 3 inches of rain forecasted for the weekend have keep me here longer
> 
> I've been to busy to look at the weather for chgo, what are they calling for?


John Dee has a few inches possible Saturday night into Sunday. I heard Saturday afternoon into night, a few inches possible. Still to far away!


----------



## pjuhrend

Did anyone watch the Tom Skilling Special on the Feb.1-2, 2011 Blizzard? They sure were patting themselves on the back for getting that one predicted correctly! What about all the other mishaps???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I did watch it and catch them saying several times that they called it on the head. Yes they did. Have to get 1 out of 15 right I guess!


----------



## KMBertog

pjuhrend;1259271 said:


> Did anyone watch the Tom Skilling Special on the Feb.1-2, 2011 Blizzard? They sure were patting themselves on the back for getting that one predicted correctly! What about all the other mishaps???


Yea no kidding! What about the other snows where we were supposed to get 3-5" and get 1" or less :laughing:

I did watch, it was pretty cool.


----------



## erkoehler

Tonight rain changing to snow?


----------



## concreteguy

As far as Skilling calling the blizzard on the head, I seem to remember approx a week earlier he was saying that the European model was saying significant snow but the U.S. models where showing alot less and said the U.S. model is what would more likely be the case


----------



## DistinctiveDave

erkoehler;1259383 said:


> Tonight rain changing to snow?


I haven't seen anything, I've seen all rain today and tonight, tomorrow 40% chance of snow. Time to put the snow equipment away.


----------



## KMBertog

i think this season is officially done boys... hate to see it go. it was a good one!


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1259398 said:


> I haven't seen anything, I've seen all rain today and tonight, tomorrow 40% chance of snow. Time to put the snow equipment away.


i agree, did you ever find out what was going on with your truck?


----------



## ultimate plow

erkoehler;1258393 said:


> 120k and they're just ready to be done. I bought the extended warranty for this reason!


Im in the process of getting some goodies together. No problems with my truck at all just doing it because I love my truck. If you could, flush the coolant system out with restore and restore plus. Then fill with Cat EC-1 rated coolant. The ford gold stuff will cause issues. Coolant filter would be good. Also, if you do the egr delete, you should do the stc hpop fitting.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1259422 said:


> i agree, did you ever find out what was going on with your truck?


Yes, mulitple misfire, friend did an intake manifold gasket on it, didnt fix the problem. Took it to dealer, O2 sensor connector was corroded and sending a bad signal to the computer without throwing a code, truck runs awesome now.

WGN just said sat. rain changing to snow, but minor accumulations, dusting to an inch, but its supposed to be 35 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm hearing snow tomorrow too, but mixed w/ rain. I would think it'd melt off quick if anything. I have to paint our computer room tomorrow, which is being converted to a nursery for our third child due in April. I really don't want to pull double duty, BUT I WOULD, lol.... I do have all my snow equipment put away on the racks already, but it would only take about 30 Mins to put back into winter mode...


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bartlett_2;1259433 said:


> I'm hearing snow tomorrow too, but mixed w/ rain. I would think it'd melt off quick if anything. I have to paint our computer room tomorrow, which is being converted to a nursery for our third child due in April. I really don't want to pull double duty, BUT I WOULD, lol.... I do have all my snow equipment put away on the racks already, but it would only take about 30 Mins to put back into winter mode...


I wouldnt worry about it.....


----------



## the new boss 92

DistinctiveDave;1259431 said:


> Yes, mulitple misfire, friend did an intake manifold gasket on it, didnt fix the problem. Took it to dealer, O2 sensor connector was corroded and sending a bad signal to the computer without throwing a code, truck runs awesome now.
> 
> WGN just said sat. rain changing to snow, but minor accumulations, dusting to an inch, but its supposed to be 35 degrees tomorrow.


My truck was doing the same thing and turned out to be an o2, damn Chevys messing with our minds lol


----------



## Bartlett_2

DistinctiveDave;1259434 said:


> I wouldnt worry about it.....


That's why I'm on the fence, if this forecast is anything like the last 4-5, then we're probably not going to have anything to work with...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Grassy and cold surfaces MIGHT get a little snow. Not even looking good for a salt run. Could this be 2 years in a row without a push or salt run in March? Looks like it.:crying:


----------



## swtiih

pjuhrend;1259271 said:


> Did anyone watch the Tom Skilling Special on the Feb.1-2, 2011 Blizzard? They sure were patting themselves on the back for getting that one predicted correctly! What about all the other mishaps???


Even the blind pig finds the corn once in a while.


----------



## ERWbuilders

So im wondering if we should all befriend skilling on his "facebook" page and tell him what a great job he does at letting so many people down...people who work hard for there money...people whos families depend on this income to survive...people like all of us here unlike poloticians that need money to live...people unlike tom himself that still gets paid and cherished even if he screws his job up..if we screwed our jobs up we would be out of the job....Thanks Tom Skilling for everything and for that you earn the 2010-2011 winter ****** bag award!!


----------



## crazyskier537

Wow you guys lose hope quick... I understand not getting excited, but shooting the chances down the chances for snow so much is crazzy!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Wintry mix tonight and 50% chance tomorrow. It was 55 degrees today plus the sun was out for portion the day. I'm thinking there is no way anything will stick. Nws says little or no accumulation.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Wow we all have really given up on snow.


----------



## erkoehler

36 out now, 7 hours till sunrise.


----------



## KMBertog

Bartlett_2;1259433 said:


> I'm hearing snow tomorrow too, but mixed w/ rain. I would think it'd melt off quick if anything. I have to paint our computer room tomorrow, which is being converted to a nursery for our third child due in April. I really don't want to pull double duty, BUT I WOULD, lol.... I do have all my snow equipment put away on the racks already, but it would only take about 30 Mins to put back into winter mode...


i am bored.... do you need someone to go ahead and paint the "cut-ins" in the corners and windows/doors!?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

KMBertog;1260034 said:


> i am bored.... do you need someone to go ahead and paint the "cut-ins" in the corners and windows/doors!?


I need a bathroom remodeled. Lol.


----------



## ERWbuilders

I need work....


----------



## captshawn

Wet snow coming down in Winthrop Harbor with a dusting of slush on pavement and grass.


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1260037 said:


> I need a bathroom remodeled. Lol.


Well I know a good plumber with an open schedule lol


----------



## KMBertog

snow is sticking to the grass and on the cars.... nothing on pavement yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This sucks, we are reflooding in cleveland, and now the are saying 2 to 4 inch tonight and 1 to 3 tomorrow here...should have taken my plow out here with me.

Good luck guys and watch out around thrusday


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing here in Bloomingdale, pavement is wet, but starting to dry.


----------



## erkoehler

Up by 14 & 53 getting some snow showers.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

salting the north burbs as necessary. with the lows tonight it will be necessary to get some de icer down.


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowin good in northbrook and very windy. Just a lil stickin on the grass though


----------



## NW Snow Removal

metallihockey88;1260251 said:


> Snowin good in northbrook and very windy. Just a lil stickin on the grass though


we always struggle a lil bit with drivers in that area, as we have a couple good routes up there, but they travel from southside. If you have salting capabilities and are interesting in work next winter let me know via PM.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1260193 said:


> This sucks, we are reflooding in cleveland, and now the are saying 2 to 4 inch tonight and 1 to 3 tomorrow here...should have taken my plow out here with me.
> 
> Good luck guys and watch out around thrusday


Some guys on Skillings page are starting to chirp about the models tracking further south......

This next one is getting closer than they thought

gl guys..... I'd love a really good snow to "f" over the customer who just burned their bridge with me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run tonight? I really hope so. We have a family party to go to. Is it obvious, I don't want to go. Radar is showing a few more returns than it did earlier. Sure would be nice!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just got back into town. So besides this little burst of snow happening now, what else is on te horizon? Whats going on for Thursday Pat?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Full salt this am at the border. 
Looking clear for this eve. up here.

Wed/Thurs??


----------



## Midwest Pond

Weds/ Thursday is close...... a 100 mile shift south and northern burbs are getting hit hard

Milwaukee is all snow so far..... but its days away


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1260417 said:


> Just got back into town. So besides this little burst of snow happening now, what else is on te horizon? Whats going on for Thursday Pat?


I'm driving home from ohio in the snow, was in upper mi yesterday. I driven1600 since Monday and have had time to look at much. I gut says rain even tho there forecasting a more south track.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's the south side thinking.....I don't have all my weather sites save in my laptop. I will look tomorrow if I find more time


----------



## NW Snow Removal

salt is necessary out there all over the area south of 290ish. Its getting white, and icy where water was earlier.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

NW Snow Removal;1260575 said:


> salt is necessary out there all over the area south of 290ish. Its getting white, and icy where water was earlier.


What's going on near North ave an damen


----------



## NW Snow Removal

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1260595 said:


> What's going on near North ave an damen


iffy. if there was water(there was) then it gonna need salt. only if they open before 10am though


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

NW Snow Removal;1260669 said:


> iffy. if there was water(there was) then it gonna need salt. only if they open before 10am though


Open at 8am this will be my last salting then taking off the spreader


----------



## crazyskier537

Snowing pretty nicely outside now here at oakton/ touhy (north ride). Maybe around a centimeter on the street and walks...wesportpayup:bluebounc


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to salt every thing, walks and all it may be our last one till next year.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

crazyskier537;1260692 said:


> Snowing pretty nicely outside now here at oakton/ touhy (north ride). Maybe around a centimeter on the street and walks...wesportpayup:bluebounc


What's the call for flurry or plowable


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1260693 said:


> Going to salt every thing, walks and all it may be our last one till next year.


Sorry to say this but I agree looks like it


----------



## AJ 502

crazyskier537;1260692 said:


> Snowing pretty nicely outside now here at oakton/ touhy (north ride). Maybe around a centimeter on the street and walks...wesportpayup:bluebounc


Centimeter? I was browsing once at menards and I saw a tape with half metric - the other half had normal stuff.

One of my old bosses had a tape with inches. All of the 1/16, 1/8 etc... had CU%% Hair.
So you would be measuring 8'/ 3-CU%% Hairs.

The cars are covered in my area with snow. Cold and windy as heck also.


----------



## crazyskier537

Just went out to check how everything looks and the couple bags of salt that were there earlier aren't there now. No biggie, $10 loss, but I need some salt! Well, off to Jewel to go buy some 20lb bags for $10 (exxageration). Who the hell would take 2 bags of salt at this point of the season?

Edit- Nvm I found them. Turns out it was only a bag lol I still need to go to menards. Damn it


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

crazyskier537;1260706 said:


> Just went out to check how everything looks and the couple bags of salt that were there earlier aren't there now. No biggie, $10 loss, but I need some salt! Well, off to Jewel to go buy some 20lb bags for $10 (exxageration). Who the hell would take 2 bags of salt at this point of the season?
> 
> Edit- Nvm I found them. Turns out it was only a bag lol I still need to go to menards. Damn it


Was it covered in snow or ice lol


----------



## crazyskier537

Haha no, but during the blizzard exactly that happened. I stacked my bags low for some reason ~4 high. I was digging with my friend for like 10 minutes lol. 

I moved it on purpose yesterday, since it was supposed to rain.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

What time is this flurry stopping. Weather.com says at 10pm


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Heading out for a quick salt run. Gotta hit my shooing center and restaurants. Im not salting my warehouses. I'm gonna wait and see what the sun can melt off.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Any weather updates I am hearing r/s for wed

People should listen to their own advice


----------



## snowman79

I have heard thunderstorms and rain mostly, might end as a few snow showers, I also have been hearing of a pretty big warm up happening after that such as late next week maybe. I think winter is about over guys...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice little salt run this morning!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I think it is over anything we do get won't be much just my .02 cents 
Already getting moving jobs lined up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Partial salt run here. I think I am really ready for summer. Jobs are coming in for spring and I want to get rolling with them. I'm Trying not to be negative, but i'm almost okay with no more snow this year


----------



## clncut

Over here in NW Indiana, 2-3 inches of wet snow. Pushed everything that will be open today. With the sun out, everything that wasn't pushed is almost melted away already!


----------



## brianbrich1

What the he!!!....I ask how many weather events we may have left this year and my post gets deleted!!!????!!! I'll ask again....do we think we have 2 events including salting maximum left?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

brianbrich1;1261196 said:


> What the he!!!....I ask how many weather events we may have left this year and my post gets deleted!!!????!!! I'll ask again....do we think we have 2 events including salting maximum left?


I think we are done I took everything off already. Hopefully we do get at least 1 more storm befor spring wish you guys luck but I am done for this season


----------



## NW Snow Removal

We're getting 8 inches sometime between now and march 23rd.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

NW Snow Removal;1261204 said:


> We're getting 8 inches sometime between now and march 23rd.


there is no way... we had 60's on friday and it's in the 40's now winter is over...:crying:


----------



## ERWbuilders

:crying::crying::crying: times 100


Reliable Snow and Ice;1261209 said:


> there is no way... we had 60's on friday and it's in the 40's now winter is over...:crying:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

How could weather channel be call for snow with temps at 45hi 36 low on monday


----------



## SnowMatt13

Because the weather channel is in atlanta.

well, unless we get one to swing our way, it may be a few more saltings and that's it guys...:salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow its like a ghost town here.......









just so food for thought....


----------



## snorider075

maybe it will shift north yet


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Old dogg are we done for or not


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well this model isn't the best, it just leaves us hope to look forward to and disappointment in its trail .....sometimes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1262689 said:


> Old dogg are we done for or not


I think we have one good push left this year. I don't know if it this one or not


----------



## snorider075

olddog you back from Cinci?


----------



## snorider075

nevermind just answered my own question. Hope all went well during you trip. Hoping you brought some snow back with you from the north.


----------



## KMBertog

i don't like this rain one bit. :realmad:


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Well WGN says maybe up to an inch tonight into tomorrow. NWS has lowered the percentage of snow since Monday down to 40% from 60%. But it might be a salt run, of course since Im leaving for vacation tomorrow morning......


----------



## snownice

DistinctiveDave;1263327 said:


> Well WGN says maybe up to an inch tonight into tomorrow. NWS has lowered the percentage of snow since Monday down to 40% from 60%. But it might be a salt run, of course since Im leaving for vacation tomorrow morning......


I still think we have 1-2 more pushes and several salt runs.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

snownice;1263392 said:


> I still think we have 1-2 more pushes and several salt runs.


I disagree....there is not much of anyting in the extended 15 day forecast....temps are going to be in the 50s on St Pattys Day....maybe a salt run if anything....but that would be only for the places that open early, with temps and sun coming out things would melt off quick. Also, ground temps are rising since its been in the 40's.....

Just MHO.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DistinctiveDave;1263396 said:


> I disagree....there is not much of anyting in the extended 15 day forecast....temps are going to be in the 50s on St Pattys Day....maybe a salt run if anything....but that would be only for the places that open early, with temps and sun coming out things would melt off quick. Also, ground temps are rising since its been in the 40's.....
> 
> Just MHO.....


Hate to say this, but i agree. We are just about done.:crying:


----------



## Bartlett_2

I agree too, I think the season's pretty much done for this season. Time to get contracts renewed, and bring on some more accounts. I think with some people getting in over their head during the blizzard, there will be some new accounts to be had.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Agree with the blizzard statement.
Although the blizzard was extreme, it sure proved who could and who couldn't....


----------



## AJ 502

I have seen 3 City or County plows out today so far. A Sign???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Guys what weight gear oil should I use for my front diff on the Ford.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1263618 said:


> Guys what weight gear oil should I use for my front diff on the Ford.


Not sure which axle yours has but my 06 has a dana 60 takes 80w90


----------



## R&R Yard Design

85-90 is what the shop used so they say.


----------



## the new boss 92

i think we are done, going to pack the gear up for next year and get the bonfire pit cleaned out and the garbage cans ready for the kegers this summer lol hey we had a great ending to the winter still waiting on the last check to appear any day and time to go motor cycle shopping and start the new job in 2 weeks!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

the new boss 92;1263656 said:


> i think we are done, going to pack the gear up for next year and get the bonfire pit cleaned out and the garbage cans ready for the kegers this summer lol hey we had a great ending to the winter still waiting on the last check to appear any day and time to go motor cycle shopping and start the new job in 2 weeks!


With the weather getting nicer, it will be time to ride soon. Keep in touch, we will have to hook up and ride!

Hopefully your looking at a Harley!

They are saying half an inch of accumulation tonight.....we will see.


----------



## the new boss 92

I have been looking at some 11 softtail customs, or a crossbows but I'm not sold on the springer front ends yet heard they need a lot of maintaining and stuff. But I might buy a nice custom or widglide if I don't get a cross bones


----------



## Bartlett_2

the new boss 92;1263747 said:


> I have been looking at some 11 softtail customs, or a crossbows but I'm not sold on the springer front ends yet heard they need a lot of maintaining and stuff. But I might buy a nice custom or widglide if I don't get a cross bones


I have a softtail springer. Love the front end...


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

SnowMatt13;1263555 said:


> Agree with the blizzard statement.
> Although the blizzard was extreme, it sure proved who could and who couldn't....


I agree I may not had the paper work in order at least my truck made money to repair herself. and get my company on the right foot And now I am ready for next season.


----------



## swtiih

Bartlett_2;1263501 said:


> I agree too, I think the season's pretty much done for this season. Time to get contracts renewed, and bring on some more accounts. I think with some people getting in over their head during the blizzard, there will be some new accounts to be had.


Yes, it sure looks like we are done for plowing this year. And I'm sure there we some in over their head on that blizzard


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1263618 said:


> Guys what weight gear oil should I use for my front diff on the Ford.


you didnt fill it when you pulled the hub???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The Damn plug is stuck in there.


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1263618 said:


> Guys what weight gear oil should I use for my front diff on the Ford.


You should use royal purple synthetic. You can feel the diferance in temp between regular and synthetic


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's what I'm going to get. I just can't get the plug out. I tried a 3 foot breaker bar and still nothing.


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;1264180 said:


> That's what I'm going to get. I just can't get the plug out. I tried a 3 foot breaker bar and still nothing.


Heat it up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Did that too


----------



## kolkie05

*Price Check*

Can you guy's help me out with a price on this. I'm looking to sell my 1 Year old Boss Tgs600 salter what do you think is a good price?


----------



## ERWbuilders

kolkie05;1264247 said:


> Can you guy's help me out with a price on this. I'm looking to sell my 1 Year old Boss Tgs600 salter what do you think is a good price?


a good price would be..well $20.00 to me only...IDK sorry


----------



## ERWbuilders

R&R Yard Design;1264237 said:


> Did that too


PB Blaster the crap out of it every day for a week or 2....when you heated it up did you only heat up around the plug itself? Dont heat the plug up or it will expand and get tighter in there.


----------



## softpathcarpet

Pulling the antlers off the jeep for the season......
What happens? It starts to flurry.
No its over till next year, time for Vegas.


----------



## Midwest Pond




----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kolkie05;1264247 said:


> Can you guy's help me out with a price on this. I'm looking to sell my 1 Year old Boss Tgs600 salter what do you think is a good price?


I think new they go for around 8 or 9 hundred? Maybe its worth 6 or 7ish? Can you post a few pics?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kolkie05;1264247 said:


> Can you guy's help me out with a price on this. I'm looking to sell my 1 Year old Boss Tgs600 salter what do you think is a good price?


I was close. Brand new, its $890.00..... I would think its worth $750-$800.


----------



## swtiih

R&R Yard Design;1264160 said:


> The Damn plug is stuck in there.


spray it with penetrating oil everyday.


----------



## Bartlett_2

So, are we going to plow this weekend?!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hope not. We got the Tinley Irish Parade. Table reserved at Hollsteins and the truck in the parade. I want a nice day.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Should I buy salt?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hope we don't have to salt bee box just came out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1265140 said:


> So, are we going to plow this weekend?!!





SullivanSeptic;1265210 said:


> I hope not. We got the Tinley Irish Parade. Table reserved at Hollsteins and the truck in the parade. I want a nice day.





Midwest Pond;1265213 said:


> Should I buy salt?





R&R Yard Design;1265235 said:


> Hope we don't have to salt bee box just came out.


am i missing something here? there is not a drop of rain or snow anywhere close this weekend....now if we are talking about Bismarck, ND where they have a blizzard watch....


----------



## swtiih

The chances of getting a plowable snow are very slim


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Is it going to rain tomorrow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

no rain, sorry


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No rain till maybe Wednesday. Snow? Maybe December.


----------



## Midwest Pond

should I buy an umbrella?


----------



## FEFMedia

Should fat chicks wear spandex?


----------



## GMC99

FEFMedia;1265641 said:


> Should fat chicks wear spandex?


Things that make you go ewwww


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ If by Ewwww you mean Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!  Man I need to stop drinking so much!


----------



## swtiih

No snow this week looks like 50's all week after Monday


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No more till next winter.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

When we all getting together for a BBQ


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Soon I hope...its time to clean up and put everything away...just about all the piles are melted away. I think the season sucked overall


----------



## Dissociative

I got a softail, lets ride!


----------



## dieseld

Dissociative;1266141 said:


> I got a softail, lets ride!


I got one for sale, let's sell it!


----------



## Dissociative

Email me, I can help


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

PabstBlueRibbon;1266123 said:


> When we all getting together for a BBQ


We could all meet up at Sully's shop. Have a BBQ, and than some adult entertainment!


1olddogtwo;1266127 said:


> Soon I hope...its time to clean up and put everything away...just about all the piles are melted away. I think the season sucked overall


You'll be a no show again!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1266161 said:


> We could all meet up at Sully's shop. Have a BBQ, and than some adult entertainment!
> 
> You'll be a no show again!


hell i'm on my way now......waiting for you guys as i type


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1266164 said:


> hell i'm on my way now......waiting for you guys as i type


Stop in Tinley first. Look for the pumper in the parade! I will call you in the morning.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What time is the parade.


----------



## erkoehler

Going to put a boat in the water......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1266200 said:


> What time is the parade.


Russ i think it was around 11 or 12ish?


----------



## Dissociative

anyone have shop or outside space to rent near 355 and 290?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;1266141 said:


> I got a softail, lets ride!


I'll be back in town Monday night. My bike should be ready Thursday. Need to finish the stereo. Let's ride!


----------



## Dissociative

DistinctiveDave;1266294 said:


> I'll be back in town Monday night. My bike should be ready Thursday. Need to finish the stereo. Let's ride!


NICE, as long as the tunes are good i'll ride back to hear em...

otherwise you'll be listening to my rhinehearts LOL


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Dissociative;1266298 said:


> NICE, as long as the tunes are good i'll ride back to hear em...
> 
> otherwise you'll be listening to my rhinehearts LOL


I listen to Beethovens 5th when I ride, it calms me down from all the a$$holes on the rode.

Rhineharts...overpriced...like Bose speakers


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Whats the weather like up there by the way.....its 77 down here in Houston, TX. Wearing a shirt with no sleeves....


----------



## Dissociative

Eh, partly cloudy and around 40....crappy day...wet everywhere...

rhins were on the bike when i bought it....but they sounded ok...


----------



## Dissociative

erkoehler;1266224 said:


> Going to put a boat in the water......


as he cruises around the empty lake freezing his stones off he thinks "mabey i'm a bit early here"..LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Dissociative;1266307 said:


> as he cruises around the empty lake freezing his stones off he thinks "mabey i'm a bit early here"..LOL


There were some guys fishing!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Parade was at 2. Had a great showing


----------



## swtiih

erkoehler;1266341 said:


> There were some guys fishing!


on the Chain or fox river


----------



## erkoehler

Lower river


----------



## swtiih

whats the lower river


----------



## erkoehler

Below the mchenry lock and dam on the river.


----------



## crazyskier537

DistinctiveDave;1266303 said:


> Whats the weather like up there by the way.....its 77 down here in Houston, TX. Wearing a shirt with no sleeves....


Cold today


----------



## DistinctiveDave

crazyskier537;1266358 said:


> Cold today


At least im not missing anything. Going to get warmer this week. Im bringing it back with me....


----------



## kolkie05

If you guy's know anyone looking for a salter I'm letting my Boss tgs600 go for $750 only a year old.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kolkie05;1267930 said:


> If you guy's know anyone looking for a salter I'm letting my Boss tgs600 go for $750 only a year old.


Good deal on a good spreader. Good luck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't put all your plows and spreaders away just yet. Could we be using them next weekend? Pat (Olddog) and myself, seem to think it is possible.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1260417 said:


> Just got back into town. So besides this little burst of snow happening now, what else is on te horizon? Whats going on for Thursday Pat?


Today is green beer today, next week looks to be something to keep an eye on......what snow are u talking about, I left the house this am without a jacket on it was so warm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ It sure is green beer day! Sully you drunk yet? I'm on my way. Lets get it on!


----------



## Dissociative

are we doing a meet up?...Me and Dave are gonna be on the harleys today..

whos shop are we parting at??


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Pushin 2 Please;1268243 said:


> Don't put all your plows and spreaders away just yet. Could we be using them next weekend? Pat (Olddog) and myself, seem to think it is possible.


Good long as its not saturday going to coloma mich


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dissociative;1268261 said:


> are we doing a meet up?...Me and Dave are gonna be on the harleys today..
> 
> whos shop are we parting at??


I'll volunter Sully's shop. Plenty of room for what ever we want to do. BBQ, drink and "adult fun"........


----------



## kolkie05

Pushin 2 Please;1268236 said:


> Good deal on a good spreader. Good luck!


Thanks! still have it if anyone is interested!


----------



## the new boss 92

i just came across it on craigslist i believe!


----------



## swtiih

Pushin 2 Please;1268243 said:


> Don't put all your plows and spreaders away just yet. Could we be using them next weekend? Pat (Olddog) and myself, seem to think it is possible.


The weather reports show rain and snow mix next week. It would really have to come down to accumulate. It is possible but chances are slim.


----------



## swtiih

And if it does snow it won't last long.


----------



## kolkie05

the new boss 92;1268379 said:


> i just came across it on craigslist i believe!


Yep but I'd rather sell it to someone from plowsite.


----------



## KMBertog

swtiih;1268419 said:


> The weather reports show rain and snow mix next week. It would really have to come down to accumulate. It is possible but chances are slim.


Snow? What!? We are planning on starting an irrigation system install next week in Northbrook, lol.

Happy St. Patty's Day, gentlemen! Everyone have a few tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

KMBertog;1268430 said:


> Snow? What!? We are planning on starting an irrigation system install next week in Northbrook, lol.
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day, gentlemen! Everyone have a few tonight


If was get any, it will have a special glow about it....


----------



## erkoehler

Great day today! Took a Nautique out for a test drive this afternoon, it was awesome to be back out on the water!


----------



## swtiih

KMBertog;1268430 said:


> Snow? What!? We are planning on starting an irrigation system install next week in Northbrook, lol.
> 
> Happy St. Patty's Day, gentlemen! Everyone have a few tonight


And I would continue to plan on your install. Temps are to warm and if there is snow it will melt very quickly


----------



## Bartlett_2

erkoehler;1268460 said:


> Great day today! Took a Nautique out for a test drive this afternoon, it was awesome to be back out on the water!


I envy you! All I could think about yesterday was it was totally boating weather.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

erkoehler;1268460 said:


> Great day today! Took a Nautique out for a test drive this afternoon, it was awesome to be back out on the water!


NICE!!!!!!! I can't get to my boat yet, the yard is to soft.:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't wait until next week.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1268784 said:


> I can't wait until next week.....


Hmmmm, I wonder why? :laughing:


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well guys just got back from coloma mich. No snow anywhere I say next week will be rain


----------



## 4wydnr

I don't know what you guys were doing but I was out plowing yesterday. The weather was perfect, a mid day plow and full sunshine, just perfect! Here's a pic. I even met Mark13, had a nice chat in the field with him and another friend for a few minutes.


----------



## AJ 502

4wydnr;1269355 said:


> I don't know what you guys were doing but I was out plowing yesterday. The weather was perfect, a mid day plow and full sunshine, just perfect! Here's a pic. I even met Mark13, had a nice chat in the field with him and another friend for a few minutes.


Lol. You get to plow all Year.


----------



## swtiih

some get to plow all year long


----------



## crazyskier537

How is next weekend looking? Noaa is saying snow on Wednesday night, Friday, Friday night, Saturday (rain with snow), Saturday Night, and more. 

Is it to good to be true?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Did anybody else catch Skilling at 530pm? Low to mid 30's Friday and Saturday with a "good" chance of a couple inches of snow accumulating Saturday evening into Saturday night? We all know it could happen!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

rain???????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pavement is way to warm for it to stick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it could stick, hell it can snow with the air temp about 33...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1270104 said:


> Pavement is way to warm for it to stick.


remember about what i texted you about last week....we could have that april fools snow...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

heres where i get all my info from about weather:


----------



## crazyskier537

Watch the whole thing. It absolutely made my day...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ah, the good old days....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1270104 said:


> Pavement is way to warm for it to stick.


Don't you remember plowing snow in the 2nd week of April? It was in the upper 40's and low 50's leading up to it. Than we got about 6 inches. If the air temp is cold enough, it will stick.


----------



## kevlars

I hope it doesn't snow! I am leaving on Wednesday for a Cruise! Well, if it does snow, my buddy will be running my truck. So, I guess I will still make some money.payup

kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All I really want is to get rid of the rest of my salt. Since it will be on a weekend, I'll only really worry about my churches and resturants. If I also get to plow it would be a bonus. Thumbs Up


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well I might be getting a good birthday present after all march 26 saturday weather channel is calling for rain and snow showers


----------



## GMC99

Any other useful insight on this weekends set up? Wouldnt it have to snow hard and fast for anything to stick?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

GMC99;1270367 said:


> Any other useful insight on this weekends set up? Wouldnt it have to snow hard and fast for anything to stick?


If it drizzles then snows it would stick or melt but a least I will get what I asked for. A snow fall on my birthday I never ask for a plowable event but it would be nice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

not my favorite model....but something









lets see what he has to say


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The boys in Central Ill can have that 6-10, 8-12 inches. I want about 3 or 4 and I'll be more than happy!


----------



## Dissociative

Ill take anothrr blizzard please. I didnt break enough 
stuff the first one to be happy.


----------



## ultimate plow

I wouldnt mind!


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well I hope its something at least. If its not a blizzard I won't be doing anything with it. Blizzard please... I need it
I need to do my motor and my back axle so blazzard come on in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dissociative;1270465 said:


> Ill take anothrr blizzard please. I didnt break enough
> stuff the first one to be happy.


Thats what I don't want. Other than one of my subs breaking the linkage on his Hiniker,(thats what he gets for having a Hiniker, could of been worse, if it was a Meyer). All my other subs and my own equipment held up strong. If we get this, it will be HEAVY!


----------



## KMBertog

Pushin 2 Please;1270288 said:


> All I really want is to get rid of the rest of my salt. Since it will be on a weekend, I'll only really worry about my churches and resturants. If I also get to plow it would be a bonus. Thumbs Up


Agreed... Need to get rid of what's left in our salt bin and I'll be happy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

so...............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw that Pat. Did anybody else catch the guesser on Channel 7? "Significant" Snow on Saturday!


----------



## swtiih

Really hard to imagine that we would get snow to stick. Not impossible but chances are very slim.
Would definetly melt fast.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where some more misc info on a late snowfall in April

































enjoy


----------



## KMBertog

swtiih;1270632 said:


> Really hard to imagine that we would get snow to stick. Not impossible but chances are very slim.
> Would definetly melt fast.


Just need to plow it faster then it melts, and we're all set!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Oh we'll get the blizzard as that is the same time I am supposed to pick my wife up from the airport at that same exact Bat time...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like the start time has been bumped up to late Friday night Saturday morning.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

what is the current projected depths?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1270819 said:


> what is the current projected depths?


Give me a call about that other subject


----------



## crazyskier537

My hero Jerry Taft just said around 1"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good luck with that bad info


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I will call you tomorrow Pat.... Also what do you think the over under will be on this storm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know you said you'd give us some totals on Thursday, but come on Pat. What's going on? Salt run tonight? Plow Saturday?


----------



## crazyskier537

Wait, why is this a secret every time? Am I missing something?


----------



## GMC99

I say its a bust...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

BUST? What a joke. Yesterday significant snow on Staurday? Now nothing? Well maybe they figured they would pump us up one more time this year, just to let us down again?:realmad:


----------



## the new boss 92

im calling bust now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1270981 said:


> I know you said you'd give us some totals on Thursday, but come on Pat. What's going on? Salt run tonight? Plow Saturday?





Pushin 2 Please;1271081 said:


> BUST? What a joke. Yesterday significant snow on Staurday? Now nothing? Well maybe they figured they would pump us up one more time this year, just to let us down again?:realmad:


now u know why i was waiting for thrusday.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1271151 said:


> now u know why i was waiting for thrusday.....


.............:angry:


----------



## alexf250

Anyone think we will need to salt tonight?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

The weathermen are kind of like the wives. Tell you what you want to hear, then when it comes time to put up or shut up, they fall a sleep.....LOLxysport


----------



## AJ 502

Just went to Walgreens and flurries started. I thought it was rain had to double check and it was.
Short lived tho. 49 and flurries. It felt like 32 at that moment like a cold front moved in and then left. Crazy.


----------



## KMBertog

Flurries now in Palatine. Watching Skilling... Will see what he says. I hope for salt run in the a.m.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like we'll have to set the alarm and check in the morning. Skilling said dusting is possible and slick spots are likey! Salt run would be nice. Also sounds like this weekends storm is not a total miss. Lets hope its comes up north just a little more!


----------



## erkoehler

Well, salter and plows are put away ........not looking to take them out for anything under 2 full pushes and a salt.


----------



## KMBertog

Already looks a bit slick out there.... tops and hoods of parked cars getting sticking now.... coming down at a decent rate at the moment, as predicted... unsure of how much more is headed this way.

Here's to hope for a salt run 4 or 5 a.m.!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree Keith. I have one truck ready for a salt run just in case. I don't want to have to do it at 4 or 5 AM. Nothing more than a few flurries when I hooked up the spreader, down here.


----------



## erkoehler

Not much on the radar....looks like a little up in central WI that may come south, but the pavement is still pretty warm.


----------



## Bird21

In the Dells kicking it at the Wilderness waterpark and nothing here. They salt nothing here o about bailed coming outta dinner. Coulda been the Captain driving!!!!!!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Time for bed, no need to worry. Only a few flakes on the grill and looks like the radar is clear.....good night all!


----------



## erkoehler

Its misting or something here now, pavement is just wet though.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1271494 said:


> Its misting or something here now, pavement is just wet though.


Glad you had to salt a t least one lot. Lets hope that we get something this weekend. It would be nice way to end the month and the season!


----------



## Bartlett_2

All the weather reports are now showing it being cloudy until Tuesday. No more indication of a weekend storm that I saw on a few local news channels.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bartlett_2;1271518 said:


> All the weather reports are now showing it being cloudy until Tuesday. No more indication of a weekend storm that I saw on a few local news channels.


Looks like its going WAY south. Lets hope it comes north a few hundred miles.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Well John Dee is done for the year. I guess that means we are too.:crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

non-event damn dry air and Canadian high ........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WOW. It went way south. Southern Ill, not even Central!. Oh well, time to pour concrete!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1271609 said:


> WOW. It went way south. Southern Ill, not even Central!. Oh well, time to pour concrete!


hold on .......there has been a late breaking update just in...

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^..................


----------



## GMC99

Still to far south!! Here bleeeezard bleeeeezard bleeeeezard !!!!!! purplebou


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well I am going to mich. Again no snow at all. Some present thankx alot


----------



## snorider075

Remember olddog john has spent too much time in the back woods.lol


----------



## GMC99

I see the NWS put a small chance back in the forecast, skilling said if it moves a 150 miles north we're going to be in it.....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DistinctiveDave;1271811 said:


> I won't hold my breath.


You'll live longer now....


----------



## AJ 502

Finally a new page. Now I dont have to scroll all the way to the bottom. lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was hoping to store away my plow this weekend, now I have to wait until next weekend......


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1271878 said:


> I was hoping to store away my plow this weekend, now I have to wait until next weekend......


Does this mean I should cancel my run to mich. And put my plow back on


----------



## erkoehler

Tuesday system???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just sat down and caught up on this page. Is the snow back in the forecast? I did hear Tuesday has a good chance?


----------



## Midwest Pond

For Tuesday, right now we are on the rain/snow line


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That means by the time it gets here, it will be all rain. At least down here it will be.:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1271898 said:


> Does this mean I should cancel my run to mich. And put my plow back on


unless u have a lot along I-72 in downstate IL, I would be in MI for the weekend

Even if u didn't go, and this shift north, there really is no punch to it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So are we looking at rain instead? I planned on starting the install crew back up on Monday. I hate the in between time of year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1271947 said:


> unless u have a lot along I-72 in downstate IL, I would be in MI for the weekend
> 
> Even if u didn't go, and this shift north, there really is no punch to it


So will I need to plow my route?


SullivanSeptic;1271951 said:


> So are we looking at rain instead? I planned on starting the install crew back up on Monday. I hate the in between time of year.


Way to early to tell Sully. Were gonna be real close to rain snow line. Looks like either way, we'll see something!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please; So will I need to plow my route?

yeah, it must suck or have a hi profit margin to travel all the way down there..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hey ron, i just finished back dragging out my drive from feb 2, can u salt it for me?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad you asked now. I was just about to head south, for some snow! I knew I had something like that coming!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

tuesday........

lets just say ....it looks white to me. I think the timing will play the larger role here.


----------



## GMC99

Anybody notice the towns are spraying the streets?? Why are they just wasting money?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

spraying for fleas?

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=65751&source=0


----------



## NW Snow Removal

just got a weather warning. possible 1/4 inch tonight. maybe a salt run? sheesh.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Tuesday night..... current track would give Northern Illinois about 8 inches of snow

but as we know..... things change

.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1272246 said:


> Tuesday night..... current track would give Northern Illinois about 8 inches of snow
> 
> but as we know..... things change
> 
> .


That would make things interesting!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1272246 said:


> Tuesday night..... current track would give Northern Illinois about 8 inches of snow
> 
> but as we know..... things change
> 
> .


This has been on and off a few times, the GFS shows a whopper of a strom today....two day ago it was east of us. Its also show parts of iowa getting slammed with a foot or more. I last really looked was Friday afternoon and won't get to look until later tonight. Oh their is something else behind it too...........could it be the april fool event


----------



## erkoehler

Is there any warm up for next weekend? I've got boat deliveries scheduled!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Perhaps I should have said to rjs to be home by Tuesday, that statement brings back memorys......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, not tee shirt weathet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Please no big storm next week. I'm down one of my main guys. He decided to take a trip to Florida. Pushin 2 Please knows about it. Who drives to Florida in March when they snow plow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1272273 said:


> Please no big storm next week. I'm down one of my main guys. He decided to take a trip to Florida. Pushin 2 Please knows about it. Who drives to Florida in March when they snow plow?


That's a good sign


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1272264 said:


> Perhaps I should have said to rjs to be home by Tuesday, that statement brings back memorys......


i dont stay there very long only about 2 hours then come right back helping some one move out there.

well i get deleted again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1272286 said:


> i dont stay there very long only about 2 hours then come right back helping some one move out there.
> 
> well i get deleted again


LOL....I said that to eric when he was going north to have fun, 5 days later we had a blizzard......I. just texted out the GFS model that shows ohare with .75 of snow. At 10 to 1 that would 8 inches....I'm not sold overall


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snow that will break stuff. Great.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain / Snow line will be very close. I'm hoping by Sunday, Monday at the latest they, or olddog have a good handle on it. Sully, you might be in TROUBLE. Your lucky I'm here for you.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

R&R Yard Design;1272293 said:


> Snow that will break stuff. Great.


thats okay long as we make money to repair it.

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## erkoehler

Wednesday the f250 goes in for head gaskets, studs, and egr delete......might be pushing that back!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1272293 said:


> Snow that will break stuff. Great.


I to hate this heavy wet stuff. I'm only hoping for 1-3, if we get it!


erkoehler;1272298 said:


> Wednesday the f250 goes in for head gaskets, studs, and egr delete......might be pushing that back!


Lets hope you have to push it back. Lets play in the snow one more time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1272304 said:


> I to hate this heavy wet stuff. I'm only hoping for 1-3, if we get it!
> 
> Lets hope you have to push it back. Lets play in the snow one more time!


I hate posting from my phone......light big flakes falling on the southside...nothing but eye candy

Like I said, not sold just yet....this event or non event is kind of popping out no where with this much snow. Its been in the long. Range....but as a minor one.....I hope the models are not in fansty land agian


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat we had those big flakes to. Came down hard for a few minutes. Winter just don't want to let us go!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1272295 said:


> Rain / Snow line will be very close. I'm hoping by Sunday, Monday at the latest they, or olddog have a good handle on it. Sully, you might be in TROUBLE. Your lucky I'm here for you.


Who? Me? NEVER!!! I have a driver for his truck already. It jus means I will pick up all the slack as usual. I'll just have to cover the South route and some of the North!


----------



## swtiih

Hope this one just passes us. Plow is off and if we get a lot of snow its gonna be the heavy stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

swtiih;1272463 said:


> Hope this one just passes us. Plow is off and if we get a lot of snow its gonna be the heavy stuff.


It is, it reversed already...the snow is off again...but not out of the pic just yet....I was in a hurry to check to cpu, now I'm in no real hurry.


----------



## nevrnf

I got a call this AM from my guy saying Tuesday night is really starting to come together and a good accumulation is probable. 
I am still not getting my plow out of storage until I see a warning posted.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nws chicago just posted this

THE POTENTIAL WINTER STORM FOR TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT IS
APPARENTLY OFF THE AGENDA IF YOU BUY THE LATEST GFS. AFTER SEEING
MODELS ALL TREND TOWARD THE GFS FOR THE PAST COUPLE DAYS IN
ADVERTISING A SNOWSTORM NEARBY...THE GFS HAS TAKEN A 180 TURN AND
NOW HAS ONLY A LOW AMPLITUDE OPEN WAVE PASSING WELL TO OUR SOUTH
WITH LITTLE OR NO PRECIP. NEEDLESS TO SAY...ITS CHALLENGING TO
FIGURE OUT HOW TO HANDLE THESE HUGE SWINGS IN MODEL SOLUTIONS IN THE
GRIDS. THE SUGGESTED "MODELED CONSENSUS" APPROACH RESULTED IN LIKELY
POPS LAST NIGHT SWINGING TO SLIGHT CHANCE POPS WITH THIS MORNING`S
GUIDANCE. DECIDED TO TEMPER THIS HUGE SWING AND JUST ADJUST POPS
DOWN TO LIKELY TO CHANCE...SINCE ITS ANYONE`S GUESS WHERE THE
SPINNING MODEL ROULETTE WHEEL WILL LAND WITH THE NEXT SET OF RUNS.

MUCH LIKE THE OLD PRICE IS RIGHT GAME "PLINKO"...DETERMINING WHERE
THE LITTLE PUCK (IE. OUR WEATHER) WILL END UP IS TOUGH TO KNOW WHEN
WE DONT KNOW WHICH PEGS IT WILL BOUNCE AROUND EARLY ON. CONSENSUS OF
00Z ECMWF AND 12Z GFS WAS FOR A REBOUND TO SLIGHTLY ABOVE AVERAGE BY
NEXT WEEKEND...WHICH IS WHAT IS IN THE GRIDS. HAVING SAID THAT THE
12Z ECMWF...WHICH ISNT INCLUDED IN THE MAGICAL MODEL COCKTAIL WE
INITIAL OUR GRIDS...KEEPS TEMPS MUCH COLDER LATE IN THE WEEK INTO
EARLY NEXT WEEKEND AND HARD TO DISCOUNT THIS (OR ANY SOLUTION) AT
THIS POINT.

like i said earlier today, i was sold on this. This kind of reminds me of the blizzard...it was there, then not there, ...Not trying to draw the same picture either. At this point i would rather sell my plow or pull it up in my storage rack until next season. let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## erkoehler

Just got a call from my buddy at Wickstrom ford, they took in a sweet 2500hd duramax.....tempting!


----------



## captshawn

I love my Duramax.


----------



## WilliamOak

Agreed! Love mine also


----------



## dieseld

Probably cheaper to trade UP than fix the 6.0L.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Well I am back from mich. And I didn't see 1 snow flake at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That should read not sold

I miss my 6.0......90000 hard beat down miles


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1272537 said:


> Well I am back from mich. And I didn't see 1 snow flake at all.


Nobody said it was going to snow there


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want some tires? I have a set of 35" Toyo m/t's fit an 18" wheel and some 265/75/16 Michelin somethings, only a couple thousand miles on them as they were new when I got my truck.


----------



## erkoehler

dieseld;1272535 said:


> Probably cheaper to trade UP than fix the 6.0L.


Its all warranty on the 6.0


----------



## GMC99

WilliamOak;1272552 said:


> Anyone want some tires? I have a set of 35" Toyo m/t's fit an 18" wheel and some 265/75/16 Michelin somethings, only a couple thousand miles on them as they were new when I got my truck.


What are you looking to get for the 265/75/16's?


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1272550 said:


> Nobody said it was going to snow there


I didn't say thAt. today is my b-day all I want was some snow flakes I went throw 3 states twice today and didn't see 1 snow flake
250 mile trip there and back


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Ground temps too high*

It would need to be 8 inches to do any good here. We have two inches in the offering for tonight here but pavement temps are 46 degrees. Just a grass snow and wishing we could salt.

Hope you guys have better luck.


----------



## WilliamOak

GMC99;1272558 said:


> What are you looking to get for the 265/75/16's?


PM sent!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1272560 said:


> I didn't say thAt. today is my b-day all I want was some snow flakes I went throw 3 states twice today and didn't see 1 snow flake
> 250 mile trip there and back


Happy brithday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wayne Volz;1272563 said:


> It would need to be 8 inches to do any good here. We have two inches in the offering for tonight here but pavement temps are 46 degrees. Just a grass snow and wishing we could salt.
> 
> Hope you guys have better luck.


GL with that LES....


----------



## KMBertog

We have several plows (front and back) off of the pickups at the shop..... I am all for a Tuesday snow, just means we need to put them all back on, lol


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1272575 said:


> Happy brithday.


Thank you old dogg


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

Where is this snow hitting on tuesday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1272601 said:


> Where is this snow hitting on tuesday


South and west, kind of the same track as yesterday


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1272639 said:


> South and west, kind of the same track as yesterday


Is that the final verdict on this one?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1272693 said:


> Is that the final verdict on this one?


Kind of looks like that, looks to be the same track as yesterday event.

Overall, this year sucked. I guess its almost time to start a new post for 2011/2012??


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

1olddogtwo;1272725 said:


> Kind of looks like that, looks to be the ssame track as yesterday event


Weather channel says snow showers wed.
What do you think?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, there is a 2nd something coming, haven't paid to much attn to it....that wed thing maybe left over from the tues thing....the weather chan. Can't get the weather right from two days ago....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

New one has been started.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1272737 said:


> New one has been started.


Well let's hope for a better year


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1272725 said:


> Kind of looks like that, looks to be the same track as yesterday event.
> 
> Overall, this year sucked. I guess its almost time to start a new post for 2011/2012??


That sucks, oh well... Theres always next year


----------



## beezil

This recent conversation is sorta similar to the one cubs fans have in september.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

beezil;1273228 said:


> This recent conversation is sorta similar to the one cubs fans have in september.


LOL My wife is like that every year with the Cubs and me with the snow...

Did I hear channel 5 say SNOW for Thursday / Friday???:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

friday is looking nice...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just saw that on the news. Plows and spreaders are going back on later this afternoon. Thanks for the update!Thumbs Up


----------



## Bird21

A little early for Aprils fools isn't it???? Good one though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lookig even better


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1274028 said:


> friday is looking nice...


Almost had a stroke when I saw that! LOL


----------



## gd8boltman

*Is it April fools*

already???


----------



## nevrnf

I am not a betting man but i will go with the under again. I doubt we will get enough to even warrant a salting unless you are just trying to dump it so you dont have to store if over the summer.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

If we get 8-12" when its 45 outside I would eat my shorts


----------



## Charles

New weather thread started so closing this one. Check here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121204


----------

